# [Official] AMD MaxxMEM Results/Rankings



## daito

this is the best result i got , kingston hyperX rated at 9-9-9-24 , 1600, i tried a lot of combinations but this one gave me the best results (8-9-8-24) @1600


----------



## robbo2

Looks like I am using an incredibly old version. Nice results considering your NB is at stock clocks.


----------



## daito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14490631*
> Looks like I am using an incredibly old version. Nice results considering your NB is at stock clocks.


loool, and i took my screenshot like a year ago









i never got into OCing my NB, got bored of testing all the time










can't wait for more people to post their results


----------



## haziqk10

Here is mine. I am using Corsair Dominator at 7-7-6-17-22-1t @ 1664.
I am using Window 7 32 bit though.


----------



## fishhawk

Ok i,ll bite.


----------



## robbo2

Nice scores


----------



## huhh

Here's mine,


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daito;14490533*
> this is the best result i got , kingston hyperX rated at 9-9-9-24 , 1600, i tried a lot of combinations but this one gave me the best results (8-9-8-24) @1600


Daito - Increase your CPU-NB multi to x12 or x13 depending on how you overclocked your system - try to get it to 2600-3000ish and your numbers should go up a good amount









I ran mine, but because 8gb on my board will only run in 2T command rate and I cannot force 1T on this motherboard/BIOS revision... I guess I'm kinda stuck


----------



## Atomfix

Here's my scores, just to rub it in!










Ignore my PI Score, something went wrong with it and it used 1% of my CPU.


----------



## xd_1771

Increased northbridge clock will significantly up your results.
See the sticky: Northbridge speed and RAM timing significance on AMD platforms


----------



## daito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14494969*
> Daito - Increase your CPU-NB multi to x12 or x13 depending on how you overclocked your system - try to get it to 2600-3000ish and your numbers should go up a good amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran mine, but because 8gb on my board will only run in 2T command rate and I cannot force 1T on this motherboard/BIOS revision... I guess I'm kinda stuck


i OCed a bit when i got my system up and running, but then i lost the excitement behind OCing








guess i'll get back into it soon though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14499331*
> Increased northbridge clock will significantly up your results.
> See the sticky: Northbridge speed and RAM timing significance on AMD platforms


thanks for the like, i was gonna wait till i upgrade to CHV but i think that'll take some time , so i'll try OCing this rig one more time


----------



## wumpus

this bench is not very good for judging real world performance fyi.

its actually quite terrible.


----------



## 96shox

AMD sucks in this department. I have a question though, Will changing command rate to 1t help? stability issues?
2600Mhz NB
800Mhz Kingston HyperX


----------



## Atomfix

Yes, Changeing it to 1T will help. and your CPU should be able to hit 2800MHz on the Northbridge easy


----------



## 96shox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14504678*
> Yes, Changeing it to 1T will help. and your CPU should be able to hit 2800MHz on the Northbridge easy


How about I just go for 3300 like you


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96shox;14504990*
> How about I just go for 3300 like you


XD Trying to hit 3300MHz Northbridge on a Deneb might be a little hard, unless you put some suicidal volts in.

Deneb's IMC's are not as good as Thuban's IMC's


----------



## 96shox

Changed from 2t to 1t and had minimal to zero results. Had to run MaxxMem a 2nd time with all programs closed to see a minimal increase. Will go for 2800+Mhz NB later.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96shox;14505125*
> Changed from 2t to 1t and had minimal to zero results. Had to run MaxxMem a 2nd time with all programs closed to see a minimal increase. Will go for 2800+Mhz NB later.


You have much better memory Latency!, the lower it is, the better


----------



## 96shox

So I moved on to NB increase from 2600 to 2800. I BSOD @ 2800 so I am working on finding stable Voltage

1) Any benefit to increasing NB Voltage even more after finding a stable setting? (maybe more stable)
2) Something strange happened after my BSOD, all my saved logins on Firefox erased. Is this normal?
3) Im going to push for 3000Mhz NB (after I find a stable 2800 setting)...any tips?


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14495019*
> Here's my scores, just to rub it in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my PI Score, something went wrong with it and it used 1% of my CPU.


HOMFG :/
3.3 GHz NB ??? Like thats what my 'gift' rig's amd athlon x2 250 does on a 35$ mobo !!
The NB is stuck at 2.2GHz :/
My deneb does 2.5GHz :/

AMD did me in with the 'no-FSB' picture :/









*AFAIK :*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96shox;14505281*
> So I moved on to NB increase from 2600 to 2800. I BSOD @ 2800 so I am working on finding stable Voltage
> 
> 1) Any benefit to increasing NB Voltage even more after finding a stable setting? (maybe more stable)
> 2) Something strange happened after my BSOD, all my saved logins on Firefox erased. Is this normal?
> 3) Im going to push for 3000Mhz NB (after I find a stable 2800 setting)...any tips?


I'm working on the same , albeit lazily.
yeah , corrupt data fed from the CPU =corrupt cache = unreadable . So FFox prolly just skipped the idea and moved on ( new session ).
You just hit a wall at times.. 2.8NB is plenty







RAM TIMINGs ??


----------



## 96shox

9-9-9-27- 1T
Running 2800MHz NB now @ 1.3v (IIRC)

I'm testing for stability with p95 and Maxxmem, want to make sure its stable. Everything seems a lot faster vs the 2600MHz NB!!!!


----------



## 0razor1

get an SSD ^


----------



## Atomfix

XDXD, Anyways, Put the Northbridge Volts around 1.22V, and for the Northbridge Freq, you should be messing around with the CPU-NB Voltage which will help you find some stability for 2800MHz







try 1.37V


----------



## BearStyle

Here's Mine: Dominator 1600 CL8 Kit
Remember increasing the cpu speed helps a little too!


----------



## solar0987

Heres mine any higher and it wont be super stable..


----------



## 96shox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14505773*
> XDXD, Anyways, Put the Northbridge Volts around 1.22V, and for the Northbridge Freq, you should be messing around with the CPU-NB Voltage which will help you find some stability for 2800MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try 1.37V


Hey bud,
So even though P95 would pass after a few hours, the last level on Crysis kept crashing my computer (its a great test).

So I keep increaseing NB V. Currently at 1.375 (Firefox crashed as I was writing this). And CPU is at 1.2875, the same as always.

Seems like it is not stable so far.

edit: had to return back to 2600Mhz unfortunately. Even at 1.375V it was crashing on Crysis.
Thanks for all the help though, really appreciate it.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14494969*
> Daito - Increase your CPU-NB multi to x12 or x13 depending on how you overclocked your system - try to get it to 2600-3000ish and your numbers should go up a good amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran mine, but because 8gb on my board will only run in 2T command rate and I cannot force 1T on this motherboard/BIOS revision... I guess I'm kinda stuck


try cputweaker to change command rate in OS


----------



## huhh

Should put a google spread sheet on here...


----------



## reggiesanchez

best I can do running out of wiggle room on air though. Still working on it not too bad for being on amd for 3 days


----------



## robbo2

Very nice reggie! Are those GT doms? Always wondered how they would go in a AMD machine.


----------



## The Sandman

Here's what I've reached with G-Skill ECO's


----------



## 0razor1

I'm an IDIOT I sold my ECO's ... My XMS3 is pure craaap!

Ah well :/ Turns out , the XMS3 is a bunch of different IC's all under one moniker :/
So I prolly got the worst of the lot


----------



## kzone75

Nothing spectacular here..


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14571722*
> Very nice reggie! Are those GT doms? Always wondered how they would go in a AMD machine.


Yea those are gt doms with hypers on the inside. Not the Great ones but the semi great ones 1600mhz 6-6-6-20 are stock timings. Ive gotten them to do 2000mhz 8-8-8 on p67 but cant get past 1960 on 990 but thats just for now


----------



## odin2free

what else could i do? Set up is in SIG
The ram is rated at 9-9-9-24


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14595042*
> what else could i do? Set up is in SIG
> The ram is rated at 9-9-9-24


have you heard of overclocking its kinda fun....... I kid I kid try using cpu tweaker to play with the timings and see what you can get away with. Just about anything will pass this bench


----------



## odin2free

Well with the same timings i have gotten this score...
I think i can go just a little bit tighter though
i only raised the NB to 3000 (aprox)
And yes i have been passing LinX benchmarks( at 100 mins) (will upload final when i get tigheter







)
So ya i think im pretty good with the cpu i have it set at just raise some volts and it will be good..
As with the Memory...has anybody used the Flare kits before...they actually are pretty nice considering the price...although i think its because of my CPU that doesnt like having anything higher than 1600 Ram...Clarify anybody?


----------



## odin2free

This is Right where i want it







Pefection changed my mulitplier to exactly x18
and raised my bus









Oh man this is awesome getting 11Gb/s







as my score..

Now trying to get to 12 Gbs for the Read score( the Green Bar)



Ive read that its better to have

Lower Latencies and Tighter Timings Specially for AMD systems..
I know that the Phenom II x6 1090t only really enjoys 1333 but the board can handle 1600 at overclock...
clarify?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14597385*
> This is Right where i want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pefection changed my mulitplier to exactly x18
> and raised my bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man this is awesome getting 11Gb/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as my score..
> 
> Now trying to get to 12 Gbs for the Read score( the Green Bar)
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read that its better to have
> 
> Lower Latencies and Tighter Timings Specially for AMD systems..
> I know that the Phenom II x6 1090t only really enjoys 1333 but the board can handle 1600 at overclock...
> clarify?


I will envy you if you can beat my score of 11.40GB/s







beaware that my NB freq was at 3300MHz at the time, quite unstable too, which didnt give me the best results.


----------



## MightyMission

I ran a load of tests to see whats what with figures and OCcing cpu-nb.
I was trying to collate the perception of increased performance and the ones that read better in benches(though none of them broke 8gb/s!)
I wish i would have done this with all the ram i have gone through...
if there's too many just let me know and i will drop some of them:


----------



## Atomfix

@MightyMission, don't forget your using DDR2 and not DDR3


----------



## MightyMission

mm yea i did have some 1200 mhz ddr2 but i will need to go on another forum to find the maxxmem i posted there,it didnt want to play ball with my system








http://imageshack.us/f/151/unledrvb.png/ thats it.i was having so much trouble at rated timings i had to drop to slackest possible timings That ram was crap!
the image with 2 maxxmems in are both mine,ddr2 800 vs ddr3 1600,i have some more maxxmems of the ddr3 setup i used briefly.
I found LLC to be a royal PITA so i went back to my old ddr2 setup.


----------



## Atomfix

lol, Was killing my RAM at the time, Stock volts of 1.65V, straight to 1.85V for 1800MHz I believe, I took it to 1.9V on some occasions with no problems


----------



## MightyMission

It's surprising how much grief ram can take.
i was giving my ddr2 2.192v to stay stable with a minor 110mhz OC
the ripjaws 1200 i gave nearly 2.5v for a poxy 1190!
and the ddr3 i gave 1.8something for just shy of 1800 mhz


----------



## Atomfix

Yeah, Annoyingly, Iv'e been getting some random lockups and BSOD's, so I'm blasting away at IntelBurnTest on Maximum setting, it's been doing it for 20mins now, so I'm pointing the finger at corrupted files


----------



## MightyMission

you have the error codes for BSOD's?
maybe you should check hd condition in aida64 if you have it.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599177*
> you have the error codes for BSOD's?
> maybe you should check hd condition in aida64 if you have it.


Just running Prime95, and one of my cores have failed -_- very strange, I'm just going to pump more and more voltage until it stops failing..... I'm only at 3.6GHz







lol

Core 4 is passing the tests slower than cores 1-3 -_-


----------



## 0razor1

This just makes me mad : / memory wont do anything better :/
How lme is tht ...

Sorry ,the AAAAAAAAAAAAA key is not owrking








I cnt do 1600 cuse of the lck of 2T option in the BIOS. so I'm pushing 1333 but nything tighter thn 7-8-8- doesn't bnoot even t 1.65V !!! The current config is memtest stble 24 hours t 1.61V (rm)..
Sorry gin, for the lck of AAAAAAAAAA's..


----------



## MightyMission

Atom:can you chose which cores to disable?
Razor:try 2T? or mooaar volts?


----------



## Slappa

This is one I did a long time ago


----------



## Atomfix

I can, but cores 234 have now failed :/ It might be becasue I'm using 6-8-7-20-24 1T as my memory timings. I should revert back to 7-8-7-24-28 1T


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599214*
> Atom:can you chose which cores to disable?
> Razor:try 2T? or mooaar volts?


2T not available from the BIOS else I would happily be pushing 1700 on my DIMMs








Moaaarr!!! Volts don;t do anything
anything over 1.615V is not giving me anything :/
How lame .And my NB is stuck at 2.65GHz despite stupid volts... 1.23 feeds that , but even 1.31V CPU-NB couldn't get my NB to run faster !!
Isn't , however ,my C3 rev a dud ??
It doesn't OC well , hits a wall at 3.8GHz.. suicides at 4.2.. despite 8 phase power!
NB stuck.
RAM sux.
I feel real stupid for having sold my GSKill ECO's .. damn.


----------



## MightyMission

Atom:Or your low cpu volts.
Thats some nice ram you had there slappa.
Razor:are temps high?
i know how you feel though,i feel stupid for having sold my generic 800 ddr2 for 1200 ripjaws!
the 800s would do over [email protected] 1T and the ripjaws wouldnt [email protected] 2T 1190








now the ram i got wont even let me get to 4ghz even with divider down at 200/400 and numbers slacker than your local bike.
it doesnt make any sense but thats the situation i got...
i need to get another ddr3 board i think
i have the mATX version of your mobo here and i cant take it past x10 cpu-nb so it takes some high fsb to get sensible cpu-nb speeds.


----------



## 0razor1

Slappa,
WUT!!
I'm gonna have nightmares..


----------



## Coolio831

Geez Slappa!,

Impressive!!!










Heres my new build. It's no AMD, but Slappa your so close!


----------



## MightyMission

how does your AMD setup fare?


----------



## odin2free

Ya YA intel.. those are still nice numbers to be seeing....
Slappa Nice timings..is your system under full ice?

Razor: are you able to not up the volts but up the cpu/nb freq?
That will help you probally get some better stability...
Also what is your cpu clocked to
the multiplier and bus frequency?

Edit: Wait woah re-read that...What you should do is maybe lower the multiplier then up the Bus Frequency...
That might help you get past that AUTO set NB Freq...

CPUid the first page..
you sure you cpu is stable?

And also RAZOR maybe try to Raise your tRas up and lower the first three...CL Trcd tRp


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14598829*
> I will envy you if you can beat my score of 11.40GB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaware that my NB freq was at 3300MHz at the time, quite unstable too, which didnt give me the best results.


haha Im trying still..its late here gots tons to do tomorrow well not really its still the bloody summer here....(ya trust me fans are going wild right now..ceiling fans and also three floor fans keeping this monster cool lol(ya pushing the limit)
Im used to having AC in the midwest so temps were no problem for me at all was able to push hard easily and do good with temps









But now its a pain to keep it cooled down but fall is right around corner and ready to cool down finally...

Im finding its nicer to have a little bit higher multiplier and lower buss freq...for better ram timings...gotta love testing to find out...

Oh i will get to Twelve Gb/s on the reached score....and have the Read be well over 12 Gb/s









Raise your timings..that might help out with stability...
DONT PUSH TO MUCH VOLTS GUYs....
Enjoy will post more pics of scores and such


----------



## MightyMission

Moar volts!
if you can cool it enough


----------



## Atomfix

Iv'e reverted my timings back to 7-8-7-20-28 1T, and my cores haven't failed since


----------



## MightyMission

lovely now how is your maxxmem?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599502*
> Moar volts!
> if you can cool it enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <


If the Board and Lanes can handle those volts to i would suspect..
You know what i cant wait for...a better EFing CPU cooler...bigger rad..just going to get rid of the h50 i have and Go double the size oh ya h100 hahaahaahha

i dont use ram coolers they suck instead i open the side panel of my case..put one large ass fan at an angle pointing in the direction where the strongest air flow escapes and bam cooling solution for five bucks(plus the floor fan is actually quiet)
hah
so cooling ya thats a big
CHECK!!!


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599313*
> how does your AMD setup fare?


Its missing the ECO'S that i stole to use on this rig (2500k/UD7)...

I just booted into windows with 6-8-6-24-1T @ 1.49V Gonna run MaxxMem.. then game for stability, or do I run Memtest86?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14599577*
> Iv'e reverted my timings back to 7-8-7-20-28 1T, and my cores haven't failed since


What is your multiplier and Buss set at?
Cpuid it?

Like said it might help to lower multiplier and raise the buss to get desired speed..and then youll notice that your Dram will be a little bit better then you can lower that and raise the NB Freq to a higher level and tighten more (should help maybe you tested already that method ?)


----------



## Atomfix

MaxMEMM is howing a score of 10.61GB/s with Northbridge @ 3000MHz, Memory @ 1600MHz @ 7-8-7-20-28 1T

Memory latency is 52.8, a bit high for my likeing, Think I need to twink it up a bit more than


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831;14599592*
> Its missing the ECO'S that i stole to use on this rig (2500k/UD7)...
> 
> I just booted into windows with 6-8-6-24-1T @ 1.49V Gonna run MaxxMem.. then game for stability, or do I run Memtest86?


Run maxxmem first to see what your scores are...
Then you can run something such as LinX for a 15 passes to see your heat...
and then you can benchmark all of your Ram for 50 mins with LinX

memtest86 is great though to checks for faults....
either way you look at it your going to stress the hell out of the ram..which is what you want...

LinX


----------



## MightyMission

whats your cpu clock?still 3.6?
that will help bring up the throughput
coolio:maxxmem








odin:i dont bother with ram cooling as its pointless at this level.
the coldspread from my cpu should help cool the ram from the fingers up though.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14599604*
> MaxMEMM is howing a score of 10.61GB/s with Northbridge @ 3000MHz, Memory @ 1600MHz @ 7-8-7-20-28 1T
> 
> Memory latency is 52.8, a bit high for my likeing, Think I need to twink it up a bit more than


What are your NB Volts set at? just 1.2?
yo ucan probally go with a 1.25 just amp it up alil more..
it might even be your board saying denied...which would be odd.


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14599415*
> Razor: are you able to not up the volts but up the cpu/nb freq?
> That will help you probally get some better stability...
> Also what is your cpu clocked to
> the multiplier and bus frequency?
> Edit: Wait woah re-read that...What you should do is maybe lower the multiplier then up the Bus Frequency...
> That might help you get past that AUTO set NB Freq...
> CPUid the first page..
> you sure you cpu is stable?
> And also RAZOR maybe try to Raise your tRas up and lower the first three...CL Trcd tRp



















Yes, it IS *24 hours prime* custom blend *stable* , and 24 hours *memtest* ( 4-1600MB instances) *stable* .. I was out over the weekend, so had memtest run then.

*Cpu* is clocked to about *3.8 GHz* right now







Can do higher but want to get the NB and RAM issues out the door first!
Everything else is in the CPU-Z screenshot.
Will add the screen from the previous post again to simplify things!
My *ht ref* is about *205* .. the reason being , my *LAN NIC resets if I clock it any higher*, and that goofs up my online gaming







, and my NB is at 2.65







not auto , it's sad that AMD didn't think it right to allow for finer tuning .. 200MHz jumps are too much IMHO!

It didn't pass 2.8GHz with everything else underclocked.. the CPU was at 3.3, ram at loose 1333MHz timings.. and even so , I couldn't stabilize 2.8GHz on the NB despite 3.1V CPU-NB. That is high , I presume









The way things are progressing :
*2.65GHz* @ *1.23*V CPU-NB = *PASS*
*2.8GHz* @ *1.31*V = *FAIL*

The *TRAS is stuck*!
ANything *below 8 = FAIL* .. Wont even post , and I have to clear the CMOS by removing the darn battery ( I lost the jumper!!)
Lose all my OC settings, pretty infuriating!

*EDIT:* : May I ask ,. Should tightening timings at 533x2 make more sense or 667x2 as I'm not getting very far with 667x2 or even 800 ( no 2T so my sticks own't run ,even at 1.7V)
Am not sure if downgrading to such low frequencies is justified by the tighter timings.. that made sense when AMD's processors had low amounts of cache!!
But with enough L3 cache, are low timings for a phenom more important than a good mix/ higher frequencies??
I understand that the athlons would like it very much , but phenoms??
Here, more cpu-z


----------



## MightyMission

disabling excess crap in process manager helps a bit too.
razor,1.32 cpu-nb wont really heat your cpu any more than it is,so dont be afriad to give it some juice.


----------



## odin2free

odin:i dont bother with ram cooling as its pointless at this level.
the coldspread from my cpu should help cool the ram from the fingers up though.[/QUOTE said:


> true specially when you have these large ass spreaders on top of the ram doing there job....(ya the flares gskill ridiculous)
> 
> What ram should i test this coming month?
> Some Eco Gskill(we all know how nice those are)
> Mushkin
> give me someting so i know what else to pick up next month
> (ya im doing it for the next four months just pure overclocking and testing of different components)
> 
> Im really enjoying if ya cant already tell


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599633*
> disabling excess crap in process manager helps a bit too.
> razor,1.32 cpu-nb wont really heat your cpu any more than it is,so dont be afriad to give it some juice.


6-8-6-24-1T @ 1.49V... not much different in score.


----------



## Atomfix

3.6GHz still, same timings etc, @ 1.3V


----------



## Goliath.ro

I have a question for you all overclockers, is it worth it to overclock ram ?
As far as I understood there is no actual benefit for real world applications ( mostly interested in games ) is there ?

Or does a faster ram allow you to OC more the CPU ?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goliath.ro;14599708*
> I have a question for you all overclockers, is it worth it to overclock ram ?
> As far as I understood there is no actual benefit for real world applications ( mostly interested in games ) is there ?
> 
> Or does a faster ram allow you to OC more the CPU ?


i am ocing cpu for of course speed in apps (editing)
and overclocking ram to get proper scores and also performance..from my whole system..

Might help you understand
This also

AM3 Ram Understanding


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599633*
> disabling excess crap in process manager helps a bit too.
> razor,1.32 cpu-nb wont really heat your cpu any more than it is,so dont be afriad to give it some juice.


Will do








Look at what scared me :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate;14569824*
> 3.1 volts on the cpu-nb ? are you serious ? i am more than surprised anything is still alive.


THIS !

Not worried about the heat. Tops out at 50C despite insane voltage spikes beyond 1.5Vcore. :/ thats primed 24 hours!

From what I get , the CPU-NB is meant to run at lower volts and overvolting = burn ??

UPDATED!








What crap !


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1;14599857*
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what scared me :
> 
> THIS !
> 
> Not worried about the heat. Tops out at 50C despite insane voltage spikes beyond 1.5Vcore. :/ thats primed 24 hours!
> 
> From what I get , the CPU-NB is meant to run at lower volts and overvolting = burn ??
> 
> UPDATED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crap !


man i wish i was there to help you out with this..
I hate this feeling that others cannot enjoy or reap there PC rewards..









Prime Will always amp up volts...when it seems necissary..i try not to run it that much only when i know that the bench passed LinX after an hour or two then i run prime95 for 24 an its stable afterwards...









Its just one of those pre bench before bench things...


----------



## MightyMission

3.1 is a typo i assume or = dead cpu








odin:send me some fast ddr2 and i will have it on 4ghz cpu/4ghz cpu-nb and shake the speed out of it !


----------



## 0razor1

This what you have ?
EPIC !
I'm green.

ANyway .. will try for better timings at 533x2MHz and then I'll bench back








2moro !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599958*
> 3.1 is a typo i assume or = dead cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odin:send me some fast ddr2 and i will have it on 4ghz cpu/4ghz cpu-nb and shake the speed out of it !


Lol . 1.3 CPU-NB








Any idea what the limits are


----------



## MightyMission

each chip is individual,so results vary.
i can get up to just over 4ghz cpu nb from 1.32,extra volts do not help,and that frequency is useless with ddr2 800


----------



## 0razor1

THanks .. I think then that my chip has hit a wall. IF an extra .14V can't up a CPU-NB :/ then it's just the chip. btw, posting and testing right now at 2.7GHz nb with a 208 x13 multi








Hoping my LAN NIC can take it !

Anyway thanks for the help , y'all~!


----------



## odin2free

What NIC are you using?


----------



## robbo2

The cpu-nb is a funny one to tweak. To many volts can cause instability and of course not enough will do the same. On my 965 it will do 2900 at 1.38v but after that it refuses to budge.


----------



## MightyMission

have you tried upping the fsb more to take the cpu-nb higher with it?


----------



## robbo2

Yep. I got to 2.9 by using the base clock


----------



## BWG

I will post more, but let me start with the *Acer Aspire 5100 Laptop* I have. I am going to post the stock and overclocked results. If I take the CPU any higher on my FSB OC, I have to reduce some timings on my memory and it hurts the benchmark results.

Before (Stock):









After (OC):


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14599267*
> Thats some nice ram you had there slappa.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1;14599281*
> Slappa,
> WUT!!
> I'm gonna have nightmares..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831;14599308*
> Geez Slappa!,
> 
> Impressive!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new build. It's no AMD, but Slappa your so close!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14599415*
> Slappa Nice timings..is your system under full ice?


Thanks guys









To be honest I think this was done on either air or cold air. Too long ago to remember. If I was under ice or anything else I'd have a higher cpu clock.

The ram was just PSC Mushkin Ridgebacks stock 1600 6-8-6.

Maxxmem isn't very reflective of real world results or speed in say superpi 32m for example. No matter if you keep cranking down latencies and cranking up speeds, maxxmem will scale. However in most cases if you cannot get the tRCD any lower on PSC, then it will hold back performance. This renders the CAS6 and tRP 5 useless on PSC. But at least for maxxmem, it works.

Overclock to what is fast, not what you think is fast (What Chew always told me)


----------



## BWG

Slappa, don't come around here no more.


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa;14603814*
> Overclock to what is fast, not what you think is fast (What Chew always told me)


That is sigworthy!
I only started out doing benches and stuff because some guy was calling me a liar because i got 37xx cpunb on air,i think he was sulking because he couldn't do it..(luck of the draw not skill of the OCcer)

I am glad i was manouvred into that situation though as it showed me i can tweak more than the cpu clocks and get better results the cpu ghz alone will give.

I saw chew is still doing benches though there was that semi resignation letter,i'm glad for that,the guy is an inspiration!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14604618*
> That is sigworthy!
> I only started out doing benches and stuff because some guy was calling me a liar because i got 37xx cpunb on air,i think he was sulking because he couldn't do it..(luck of the draw not skill of the OCcer)
> 
> I am glad i was manouvred into that situation though as it showed me i can tweak more than the cpu clocks and get better results the cpu ghz alone will give.
> 
> I saw chew is still doing benches though there was that semi resignation letter,i'm glad for that,the guy is an inspiration!


lol, I wish I had a black edition CPU, I would attempt to beat that right now, but I start hitting a FSB wall when I'm past the 300FSB range and it's very hard, because I have to pump a ton of voltages into everything, which sucks dearly......

at one time, Iv'e got soo fed up of the FSB wall, that I pumped 2.0V into my 1055T, and it still woulden't post XD


----------



## MightyMission

Mine is multi limited too.
To make matters worse it straight wont POST over 280 fsb,so i would be nackered if my mobo's bios wouldnt allow me greater than x10/2000mhz cpu-nb...

Mate i use a chiller so temps arent an issue,but i wouldnt even think of going over 1.6 if there was no sign of needing more volts! 2v









Though a BE might be a different story as you know the ram etc cant hold you back so its down to how good the chip wants to be.

I had a 965 for a week and between hard times and my waterpump being dead meant that i didnt get to cane it


----------



## Atomfix

Yeah, I think the RAM multi is holding me back, If I take my RAM multi to it's lowest, it won't boot all together, besides having a fit and that's it.

FSB overclocking is a challenge, Multi overclocking with unlocks is easy as walking on insects.

Been looking at reviews of my RAM, and it seems it can do 1733MHz @ 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.65V, Iv'e tried it, and I can't get to it, because of my RAM having a seizure over what multi it wants to stay at.


----------



## MightyMission

Luck of the draw mate,my ocz spec ops ddr3 did just shy of 1800 at cas 8 or 9
But i like my ddr2 board so i will stubbornly stick with it trying different ddr2
till i find an nvidia chipset am3 mobo that does greater than x10 cpunb,a very tall order!

I had an msi nf980 for a couple of days and killed it at 1.7v lol stupid bunch of sackrash vdroop...

So all that leaves so far is the m4n98td evo and i havent stumbled across any occers who can tell the cpunb options in bios :/ plus its going to have LLC which i just cant/dont want to get my head round..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14603960*
> Slappa, don't come around here no more.


Well I won't be posting any more Phenom II results for awhile at least. Selling off 1090T and gearing up for bulldozer. So you're safe...for now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14604618*
> That is sigworthy!
> I only started out doing benches and stuff because some guy was calling me a liar because i got 37xx cpunb on air,i think he was sulking because he couldn't do it..(luck of the draw not skill of the OCcer)
> 
> I am glad i was manouvred into that situation though as it showed me i can tweak more than the cpu clocks and get better results the cpu ghz alone will give.
> 
> I saw chew is still doing benches though there was that semi resignation letter,i'm glad for that,the guy is an inspiration!


Haha, I'd rather have you sig chew saying it than me, hes the true inspiration behind that.

It is very chip dependent, I can do 3200 on air with lots of fans with the 1090t, but if I disable 3 cores I can go even higher on air (extra 200-300MHz)

Yeah I don't think the guy will ever stop completely, he just doesn't want it to consume his life. Hes taught me so much on the deneb/thuban platforms. Great guy to follow if you want to learn something.


----------



## BWG

Trade ya a 9600BE for that x2 555


----------



## MightyMission

Family first!
It can't hurt to have a tinker every now and then though right









I've read bits and pieces on chew's endeavours and most of it is foreign to me as i don't understand half the stuff thats said,
like the bit earlier with you and trcd or something.
maybe when the kids are a bit older i can actually take information in
(read that as get a good nights sleep!)
but until then i will just keep pushing blindly until i let out magic smoke,
or the occasional giggle with newfound speed!

I can get 40xx cpunb on air but the performance goes downhill rapidly above 37xx,
about as stable as a weeble...
but it really feels sharp and cohesive at 37xx,i'd like to see what figures it is making at those frequencies but i must get some good ddr2 to do it.


----------



## BWG

No one got excited with my laptop memory benchmark lol

Here is a couple runs on my sig rig. I can hit 17GB/s on SiSandra, but I have to hook up better cooling on my memory. I am not spending all night on it.

















*Sig 24/7 Run:*


----------



## robbo2

That's a damn nice chip for a unlocked dual core


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14604806*
> Yeah, I think the RAM multi is holding me back, If I take my RAM multi to it's lowest, it won't boot all together, besides having a fit and that's it.
> 
> FSB overclocking is a challenge, Multi overclocking with unlocks is easy as walking on insects.
> 
> Been looking at reviews of my RAM, and it seems it can do 1733MHz @ 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.65V, Iv'e tried it, and I can't get to it, because of my RAM having a seizure over what multi it wants to stay at.


try messing with your AI clock skew. i was able to run my ddr2 800 4-4-4-12 at 1066 5-5-5-15

most asus boards like a 150 delay in first channel, and 300 advance in second channel. it's in pico seconds.

any way, heres my ddr2 score.








hard to read, 13k copy, 9.5k read, 9.5k write, 55.7 latency


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14608026*
> That's a damn nice chip for a unlocked dual core


I know, lucky me! I ran the 4.5 bench at 1.4875v and the 4.6 at 1.5125v. I can almost hold 4.5 on LinX. I don't really want to run over 1.5v 24/7 though.


----------



## Atomfix

Good to see that this thread is going strong







Interesting to read peoples MaxxMEM scores etc...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14608970*
> I know, lucky me! I ran the 4.5 bench at 1.4875v and the 4.6 at 1.5125v. I can almost hold 4.5 on LinX. I don't really want to run over 1.5v 24/7 though.


I have a similar chip. I can do 4.5 25/7 with something like ~1.5 . I love 555's


----------



## BWG

Yeah, but can you do 4.5 and fry an egg on the pavement outside at the same time?







I can!!!

Come on. Just let me have it, and I will give you my 9600 BE and a Hyper TX3. You don't need it anymore.

OP, we want a google spreadsheet man! I wanna AMD MaxxMem Official club up in here.


----------



## robbo2

I would but I have no idea how to google spreadsheet







If someone wants to take over the thread?

I got a few runs in a 4.5 on linx but it's really on bench stable not 24/7. Folds at 4.4 without issue though.



http://imgur.com/8zTwY


----------



## BWG

Good chip, better desktop background. I can make the spreadsheet and just give you the code to put into post 1. I will add results and show you how to do it too if you want too.


----------



## BWG

Testing....

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgSZff98idd0dFBtbzkxd2lMcFV5QnlPMHF3cS03dGc&w=100&h=400 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## robbo2

Ah cheers man! If there is anything you think I missed let me know.


----------



## BWG

I would link to the results post for each user. Play around with it and add stuff you see fit. It is your thread and you do what you want.

Here is the template entry for doing the post link. Replace the name with what you want it to say and right click the permalink hyperlink on the right side of the post to get the url to put into it.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
=HYPERLINK(ʺhttp://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1038766-official-antec-lanboy-air-case-club-12.html#post14532324ʺ,ʺPost 1ʺ)

[/CODE]


----------



## Khaotik55

REPRESENT!









(I'm tainting the results with Intel+DDR2)










*Edit: Just realized my RAM isn't even running at it's rated timings.*


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14623032*
> Dang trolls! At least the bench is not beating our DDR3 rigs lol


Like some 800MHZ DDR2 even poses a threat.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14622927*
> I would link to the results post for each user. Play around with it and add stuff you see fit. It is your thread and you do what you want.
> 
> Here is the template entry for doing the post link. Replace the name with what you want it to say and right click the permalink hyperlink on the right side of the post to get the url to put into it.


I don't really have much time to really do much with it man







I also can't work out why that 955 keeps going right while all the other cpu names go left lol.


----------



## Turbo16

DDR2
















old result with Athlon 64 X2 4400+


----------



## robbo2

Ok I think I have all the scores. For everyone that submitted more then one I tried to just grab the highest score. Let me know if I missed anyone or got the wrong score. Asustweaker I could not read your results well enough


----------



## huhh

3rd by 0.02 GB/s


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14623684*
> Ok I think I have all the scores. For everyone that submitted more then one I tried to just grab the highest score. Let me know if I missed anyone or got the wrong score. Asustweaker I could not read your results well enough


Nice one +1

Good to see a MaxxMEM results thread up like this, it makes me want to compete with the first one on the list now lol.


----------



## MightyMission

It's kind of irrelevant but my 945 is a c3 robbo,and the mobo i was using would barely post







let alone OC
but i still have the ram so i will give a better shot at some other point ..mainly when i get a sensible ddr3 mobo!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14625298*
> It's kind of irrelevant but my 945 is a c3 robbo,and the mobo i was using would barely post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let alone OC
> but i still have the ram so i will give a better shot at some other point ..mainly when i get a sensible ddr3 mobo!


Chop chop! lol


----------



## MightyMission

Gimme the monaaay!
EDIT*
i'm not gonna be last on any list so here goes!
all i got to do is get greater than 7.8..I...Can...Do...It.....i hope








Done it










so thats 8.18,i'm on a mission now haha must squeeze moar!


----------



## Atomfix

lol, I just got my Northbridge upto 3400MHz with my 1055T, Was pumping 1.6V into CPU and CPU-NB, and 1.85V into Memory, still very unstable though









Managed to get a score of 11.93GB/s though, my highest yet, it crashed shortly after as I started up 3DMark11 lol


----------



## moonmanas




----------



## MightyMission

Damn you ddr3!
ok this really is the best i can squeeze out of this ram








8.29gb/s


At this point its cheaper to get a sensible am3/+ mobo than good ddr2 :/
i will miss my trusty destroyer soooo much!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14626562*
> Damn you ddr3!
> ok this really is the best i can squeeze out of this ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.29gb/s
> 
> 
> At this point its cheaper to get a sensible am3/+ mobo than good ddr2 :/
> i will miss my trusty destroyer soooo much!


Nice! That's not bad for a DDR2 on a AMD system







Get a Crosshair V or a Sabertooth, something that will overclock well, especially if it has alot of options to do so









Once you get your AM3+ mobo, you woulden't be missing that trusty destroyer of your's anymore once you immerse yourself into the UEFI lol


----------



## BWG

If your 945 will clock higher, your scores should go up.

I am going to make a spreadsheet for DDR2 and DDR3 so you get apples to apples rankings.


----------



## Catscratch

Here's my max. It mostly ranging from 8.30-9.00, I think the system was rebooted, nothing run prior to maxxmem, antivirus and comodo firewall were disabled (no windows bitdefender or firewall) nothing in the background running. Oh and turbo core was disabled, with enabled, i can't reach 9.0gb, probably the time switching from 800mhz to 3600 cost some score.


Hey mightymission. Is that OCZ Platinum 800 mhz ? What happens when you use them 2.1v 4-4-4-12 2t ? I had them prior to HyperX 1066 and i used those settings.


----------



## MightyMission

BWG: I can get 4.2 out of the 945,but the ram will not allow anything higher than 3.8ish atm(dropping divider/looser timings/more volts-nothing helps),so i am of course going to lag a bit on that score..i just dont have alot of money for ocmputer parts atm.
In a sense that's not necesarily a bad thing as it makes me try harder with what i got.

Atom:i messed with a couple of ddr3 boards and they all had LLC,which seemed to cause me no end of grief!none of them allowed greater than x10 cpunb either...
Ok last show i promise i wont add any more...8.37gb/s


Catscratch:no its generic nanya pc2-6400 cas6-i forgot to update my specs...the platinums were ok at cas4 1T but i had to give them 2.3x for it..
I have tried ocz platinum(cas 4 800) and gold(cas 5 1066),g skill trident(cas 5 1150)and ripjaws (cas 6 1200),Hynix(cas 6 800)these actually done the best!
Corsair XMS2 (cas 5 1066)some others too,it seems the highest binned chips dont allow so much leverage...
I may shoot for hyperx or dominators next,that or stop messing with computers and do something sensible









You just dumped me back down the bottom of the list you rapscallion!!


----------



## Atomfix

lol, Your really trying to push it there Mighty XD, Won't happen until you get DDR3, then you and me can go head to head


----------



## MightyMission

haha I Will Destroy You!!
You having a kid?
looks like a baby scan in your avvy..
Congrats if it is,if not well i Will Still Destroy You!!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14626790*
> haha I Will Destroy You!!
> You having a kid?
> looks like a baby scan in your avvy..
> Congrats if it is,if not well i Will Still Destroy You!!


We shall see lol, And yeah, That scan is from yesterday, soo cheers!


----------



## moonmanas

How do I get these into the google thing on 1st page??


----------



## BWG

We are in the process of either switching the thread over to me or me re-doing the spreadsheet.

Hang in there. The only way I or anyone could mod his spreadsheet is if we had his email account login. I doubt he wants that. I believ he could grant me or someone access to mess with it, but he really just wanted to see people's results.

Mods have been PM'd.


----------



## MightyMission

Nice one








my youngest is 1 in 2 days,nothing can prepare you for the stinks they do:who-let-r:
i better get back on topic ...

that was done on the stock cpu cooler








i had a hissy fit and sold the mobo coz it wouldnt do more than x10 cpunb...

Sorry BWG:here is an on topic DDR3 showing


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14626867*
> We are in the process of either switching the thread over to me or me re-doing the spreadsheet.
> 
> Hang in there. The only way I or anyone could mod his spreadsheet is if we had his email account login. I doubt he wants that. I believ he could grant me or someone access to mess with it, but he really just wanted to see people's results.
> 
> Mods have been PM'd.


Ok thanx, will cont' decorating the man cave ....


----------



## solar0987

Been playing with timings ect got a little higher score


----------



## Atomfix

@OP and others for contributeing to start a AMD MaxxMEM spreadsheet.... Goodwork on createing this benchmark thread, soo far, it's been very popular, and I myself find it very interesting to read what sort of scores people are hitting, it also gives me a rough idea what sort of voltages people are using, so I can easily try it out









@MightyMission There has to be a reason why you couldent use the X10 multi lol, hissy fit hahaha!


----------



## MightyMission

I'm glad Robbo made this thread as it gives people something to shoot for and to compare with to get tips for increasing speed

With x10 it's a bios fault and not a cpu issue,some mobo's wont allow higher apparently.
When you hit your fsb wall thats all your getting,the cpu-nb won't go higher








so many ram and cpu overclocking options but nothing for the cpu-nb!


----------



## robbo2

Chances are BWG will take over either the spreadsheet or the OP as I have no experience doing google docs







I will however be updating the one that is there till that is sorted. Only it will have to wait till I get home from work in about 10 hours


----------



## solar0987

Settling for this
Im done tweaking for now muahahahah


----------



## BWG

robbo, I think it is going to work best if I takeover post 1. I started that process with iceblade. If you would rather do it the other way, I don't care. What other things do you guys want to see? Obviously split DDR2 from DDR3. How about splitting off X2, X4, and X6 too?

I figured that we could put other information in the spreadsheet too like DDR voltage and CPU voltage. I could add a tutorial on the basics for ram optimization to make your results better on MaxxMem.

All in all, this is robbo's baby. He made it, and it was a great idea. Why didn't anyone think of this before


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atomfix*


lol, I just got my Northbridge upto 3400MHz with my 1055T, Was pumping 1.6V into CPU and CPU-NB, and 1.85V into Memory, still very unstable though










Managed to get a score of 11.93GB/s though, my highest yet, it crashed shortly after as I started up 3DMark11 lol



Dangerous IMO. Thuban hates high memory voltage. Doesn't like anything over 1.75 really. You might fry the IMC. And 1.6 adds a lot of heat.

But if you're like me you ignore that and kept going anyways


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa;14630147*
> Dangerous IMO. Thuban hates high memory voltage. Doesn't like anything over 1.75 really. You might fry the IMC. And 1.6 adds a lot of heat.
> 
> But if you're like me you ignore that and kept going anyways


Yup.... I just keep going haha, if it dies, I would pick up a 1090T anyways lol


----------



## BWG

I have to stop on the spreadsheet for now. I will try to finish the entries tonight.

EDIT: BTW, Atomfix, didn't you make a thread about this already?


----------



## huhh

I really didn't think this thread would get this popular. I might have to try to get some more out of my pc, cause I want first damit.


----------



## Atomfix

Hmmm, If I did, I can't remember, I tried to get peoples results, but it didn't work, now that this thread's up, it seems to be working an alot of people are interested


----------



## BWG

*Updated*


----------



## Atomfix

I'm going to get myself number 1 on that spreadsheet, even if it means frying my computer lol!


----------



## BWG

Stick your memory in the freezer.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14634724*
> Stick your memory in the freezer.


I'll stick my AMD CPU Fan on the memory heatsink's at 6900RPM


----------



## BWG

That works. I have a cpu fan on mine at 4k rpm.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14634796*
> That works. I have a cpu fan on mine at 4k rpm.


Fair enough XD, Not sure how I'm going to pull this off with a locked CPU







FSB walls galore


----------



## BWG

Try 7-9-7 and volt it up.

He was running XP too. Probably had every possible service off.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14634853*
> Try 7-9-7 and volt it up.
> 
> He was running XP too. Probably had every possible service off.


Yup, Will attempt that, Think I will remove 2x RAM's to put less strain on the IMC,

AMD CPU's are harder to overclock with the more RAM you have installed


----------



## BWG

Oh! You have 4 sticks? Yeah, take 2 out. Is yours the same as mine? Blue heat spreader with white G.Skill logo?


----------



## Wishmaker

Very informative this thread and it shows that my old 920 C0 can still hold its own. What pulls the majority of AMDs down? NB frequency?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















P.S: No flame or anything. I am just interested as to why there is such a lack of bandwidth on anything that is not an X6.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14634917*
> Oh! You have 4 sticks? Yeah, take 2 out. Is yours the same as mine? Blue heat spreader with white G.Skill logo?


I have these ones

G.Skill Website: http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=243

Benchmark Website / Overclock review: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=429&Itemid=67


----------



## robbo2

OP looks great BWG







I was just curious to see other results when I was testing some new ram for that system, no idea it would turn into this lol


----------



## The Sandman

I agree! Very nice job on the spread sheet. Who would have thought it'd go this far? I'll keep an eye on this thread as well. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## BWG

Yep, those are the same sticks I have. I only need 1.65v to run my timings. You have a better board and CPU despite it not being unlocked.

Thanks guys. My back hurts. Yeah, who would have known this great idea would turn into this. Some of those DDR2 folks have some pretty nice benchmarks given their hardware. Don't count my crappy laptop though lol.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14634937*
> Very informative this thread and it shows that my old 920 C0 can still hold its own. What pulls the majority of AMDs down? NB frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: No flame or anything. I am just interested as to why there is such a lack of bandwidth on anything that is not an X6.


You should look at some of Frosty's comments on the Bulldozer Blog who claims that the IMC Memory performance is just as good as i7's.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14637991*
> You should look at some of Frosty's comments on the Bulldozer Blog who claims that the IMC Memory performance is just as good as i7's.


That may be the case but my question was not about Bulldozer. It was about the X6. So the IMC is also slower in the X6?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14639571*
> That may be the case but my question was not about Bulldozer. It was about the X6. So the IMC is also slower in the X6?


Yeah, if you compare the MaxxMEM results of a X6 CPU from the spread sheet to a i5 or i7, the results would be most interesting.

Even though the IMC is more improved on the Phenom II X6 compare to the denebs etc...., it's still not good enough.


----------



## moonmanas

Pushed CPU up to my known stable 4ghz oc from 3.6, lower latency but mem speed dropped slightly....from 10.46 gbs to 10.45...back to 3.6 and less heat!

Maybe my replacement ssd will improve scores, on HDD ATM..


----------



## BWG

Not updated....


----------



## Atomfix

It seems I can't get my Northbridge back to 3400MHz and my memory to 1800MHz+, it just doesn't want it, I think my memory is holding me back, need to spend Â£200 on some Dominator GT's 2100MHz CL9, plenty of OC headroom then


----------



## 0razor1

It'd be a waste.. rather wait for BD and see the volts that IM likes before buying 2100c9 kits right now ?? what's that ? 1.6V and 300$ for a 16GB kit







OMG ..

BTE , those DIMMs won't budge too much .. better get ripjaws for the same price.

Off-topic,
1.23V CPU-NB stabilizes 2650 NB
1.36V CPU-NB manages 2800 NB
Is it even worth it , the extra volts for 150MHz , with my sad RAM ??
I'm running 1600c9 1.65V 2T kits at 1400c7 1.6V
Useless Corsair :/


----------



## Conner

I don't have pics because my PSU is RMA'ing right now but my athlon II x2 4ghz and 1600 7-9-7-24 1T Mushkin ram gets 10.9-11gb/s.

Very good for some $30 something ram.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conner;14643793*
> I don't have pics because my PSU is RMA'ing right now but my athlon II x2 4ghz and 1600 7-9-7-24 1T Mushkin ram gets 10.9-11gb/s.
> 
> Very good for some $30 something ram.


Mushkin ram is great. Mine was like $70 back in dec. Can almost get it to 2000mhz cl8.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1;14643773*
> It'd be a waste.. rather wait for BD and see the volts that IM likes before buying 2100c9 kits right now ?? what's that ? 1.6V and 300$ for a 16GB kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ..
> 
> BTE , those DIMMs won't budge too much .. better get ripjaws for the same price.
> 
> Off-topic,
> 1.23V CPU-NB stabilizes 2650 NB
> 1.36V CPU-NB manages 2800 NB
> Is it even worth it , the extra volts for 150MHz , with my sad RAM ??
> I'm running 1600c9 1.65V 2T kits at 1400c7 1.6V
> Useless Corsair :/


Massive overkill yes... 4x 2GB Dominator GT's will come around £200 for me, 2100MHz CL9, It would give me loads of OC headroom as I said, plus, it would be good to pair up with Bulldozer also, seeing they will have better memory support.


----------



## BWG

I wish someone could show me what Socket FM1 does.


----------



## robbo2

Considering it is still the K10.5 architecture just with a die shrink, I can't imagine it being any better.


----------



## BWG

I agree, but I just wanna see it lol. I think those chips are almost as big of a FAIL as the 7750 7850 release. Sure, I bought one and they were nice, but they just did not compete with anything and seemed kinda out of place.


----------



## robbo2

I think they serve there purpose. They will be great in laptops and for a low end workstation to have a quad without the need for a dedicated gpu. They're not an enthusiast chip but they do have a place in the market.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14644109*
> I agree, but I just wanna see it lol. I think those chips are almost as big of a FAIL as the 7750 7850 release. Sure, I bought one and they were nice, but they just did not compete with anything and seemed kinda out of place.


This might help













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLEet_u8FCc&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Jagged_Steel

here is a recent MaxxMem screen. This is with some new 2000 speed Corsair memory. I can crank everything up and get great benchmarks (even a bit higher than these), but games do not perform smoothly at those settings. I am currently running much lower speeds on everything, mostly on auto settings, and everything flows like honey when gaming.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

This is on a set of very cheap Kingston ram.... I miss my 2000MHz DOMs.










*EDIT*
I found the only surviving screenshot I have from when I had my DOMs... They were rated for 2000MHz (8-9-8), but the IMC on that CPU could not get them past 1800MHz... That screenshot was with them running at stock timings/voltage. I did get them to run 1800MHz (6-7-6) for benching runs later, but never got a MaxMemm screenie of those runs.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14644275*
> This might help


Yeah, not very impressive.

I will add you 2 to the list in a little bit.


----------



## Redwoodz

Me 3?








On air cooling,ambient temp is 23-25c
CPU at idle 32c
Sig rig
1.83v on RAM
1.586v CPU in bios
1.465v CPU/NB
1.404v HTT
CPU is code CACDC-L3 and 4th core will not unlock


----------



## Nutty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14644888*
> Me 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air cooling,ambient temp is 23-25c
> CPU at idle 32c
> Sig rig
> 1.83v on RAM
> 1.586v CPU in bios
> 1.465v CPU/NB
> 1.404v HTT
> CPU is code CACDC-L3 and 4th core will not unlock


Wow, that's an amazing set of RAM you have there. Your latency is also amazing.


----------



## BWG

Yep. Redwoodz, is that the same setup from memory maddness?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14644970*
> Yep. Redwoodz, is that the same setup from memory maddness?


Yes sir it is.Starting to have some cooler days so I thought I'd see if I can squeek out a little more speed.Great thread btw,I have been using maxxmem for awhile now.Have to get everyone to hit the submit tab at the top for a final score to be generated for submission(i.e. mine was 1141.5) I find it gives you a frame of reference for overall performance.
.


----------



## Disturbed117

here is mine at auto timings


----------



## BWG

Disturbed, are you going to try for higher?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14644888*
> Me 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air cooling,ambient temp is 23-25c
> CPU at idle 32c
> Sig rig
> 1.83v on RAM
> 1.586v CPU in bios
> 1.465v CPU/NB
> 1.404v HTT
> CPU is code CACDC-L3 and 4th core will not unlock


This is blasphemy!!!

My eyes burn in terror! Must get better RAM!!!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14645113*
> Disturbed, are you going to try for higher?


Yes, getting ready to change some timings around now.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14644888*
> Me 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air cooling,ambient temp is 23-25c
> CPU at idle 32c
> Sig rig
> 1.83v on RAM
> 1.586v CPU in bios
> 1.465v CPU/NB
> 1.404v HTT
> CPU is code CACDC-L3 and 4th core will not unlock


I'm guessing Hypers.... GTX2s? ADatas? Either way; I'm green with envy here.


----------



## BWG

Ok. I got some work to do later on the spreadsheet lol.


----------



## xd_1771

Redwoodz' result would be on Samsung HCF0 or Micron D9. High voltage but some of the best RAM ICs around and still fairly available.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14645707*
> Redwoodz' result would be on Samsung HCF0 or Micron D9. High voltage but some of the best RAM ICs around and still fairly available.


Hey buddy, where is your ss? I know you want on the list too.


----------



## Disturbed117

Here is Mine at 7-7-6-15









need to run some test to see if stable.

*ALL AIR COOLING* No memory cooling.


----------



## BWG

Let's get this incorporated. Post your Cooling for your Memory and CPU cooling. Air, Water, LN2 is all I am looking for.


----------



## haziqk10

Improve my score a little...

CPU cooling = Air
Memory cooling = None


----------



## BWG

*updated!!!*


----------



## huhh

Oh My, did I just beat Redwoodz score?







It's so hard to break 12GB/sec....getting closer though w00t!










This is fun lol

Edit:
CPU/NB Cooling - Water
Memory Cooling - Air


----------



## Conner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14648757*
> Oh My, did I just beat Redwoodz score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to break 12GB/sec....getting closer though w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun lol


I don't think I will waste the money on non 1600mhz ram.

I can get 11gb/s on my 1600mhz ram why would I waste the ridiculous amount of money for just one more gb/s.

Totally not worth it.


----------



## huhh

That's why i got 1600mhz ram, 2000mhz was way more money when i got my Redline Ridgebacks. Stock they are 1600mhz 6-8-6-24-1T. I will break 12GB/Sec damit.


----------



## odin2free

This is sweet...I love the new sheet still in top for pushing 11 Gb/s








Oh BTW for when you put cooling methods...

CPU: Water Cosair H50
RAM: Stock (Gskill Flare HUGE)
NB:Board Cooling (MSI is stealing asus designs i feel like for NB and SB heatinks...lol just an opinion)
hah ready to get new cooling for winter..System will be ICEY cool


----------



## Atomfix

<<<

CPU Cooling: Custom Water loop 2x 240mm Radiators.
Memory Cooling: Stock


----------



## MightyMission

You don't want to see my shambles of a setup








Atom you might be able to push harder if you drop 2 sticks.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14650238*
> You don't want to see my shambles of a setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atom you might be able to push harder if you drop 2 sticks.


Yeah, I might be able too, I tried it yesterday but failed, but crashing on Windows 7 Start-up







Even though my RAM was getting 1.9V and CPU-NB @ 1.56V

FSB walls are hard to pass.

Then my BIOS seriously messed up and it overvolted nearly everything, and it put my SouthBridge to 1.8V from 1.1V -_-


----------



## MightyMission

Bloody hell your going miles too high with voltages mate,
I would only consider those settings IF cooling wasn't an issue...
The mobo heatsink assembly must be roasty toasty and begging mercy :roll:

I'd feather the mobo NB voltages up a touch,that can help stability at high FSB clocks.
Failing that come here and get your cpu subzero Then cane it!


----------



## Atomfix

My highest scores yet! lol


----------



## BWG

Man, I tried all kinds of configurations last night and my Denab seems to be the culprit that holds me back from getting where atom is. I ran 1800 and kept tightening the timings. I tried 1500 and 5-7-6-22-26. This is the best I could come up with.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Man, I tried all kinds of configurations last night and my Denab seems to be the culprit that holds me back from getting where atom is. I ran 1800 and kept tightening the timings. I tried 1500 and 5-7-6-22-26. This is the best I could come up with.



















You use 1.65V for 6-8-6-20-?? 1T?

I must try this lol


----------



## BWG

*updated!!!*

I ran 1.65v at 1600, but 1.75v in that bench.

Here is my rig:


----------



## TronRR

Results
Phenom 2 X2 810 @ 2.6
Ram @ 1600


----------



## MightyMission

Tron,its really hard to see but is that 15.48gb/s?
Very low latency for 9-9-9-24,i guess i'm missing something.


----------



## BWG

15.48

Edit that picture. Crop your 2nd screen out of it, edit the post with that new pic so we can see it better.


----------



## TronRR

Yea,I don't know whats going on there.I didn't want to try overclocking since I am using a cheap motherboard,so I messed with undervolting.At -.200v my benchmarking test started coming out like this.Really high gflops in IBT and really high numbers in MaxMem.I figured I would post it,maybe give somebody a laugh at least.Not sure what is up but I ran each test several times and get the same results.I am pretty sure it isn't accurate.Previous IBT were in the 40GFLOP range.I posted the gflop results in that thread.It is on par with 6 core Phenoms.Something is not reading accurately lol.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TronRR*


Results
Phenom 2 X2 810 @ 2.6
Ram @ 1600


I find it hard to tell what's fact or fictional about your results









Anyways, that results are not valid, MaxxMEM shows that your results were benched in 29 seconds.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TronRR*


Yea,I don't know whats going on there.I didn't want to try overclocking since I am using a cheap motherboard,so I messed with undervolting.At -.200v my benchmarking test started coming out like this.Really high gflops in IBT and really high numbers in MaxMem.I figured I would post it,maybe give somebody a laugh at least.Not sure what is up but I ran each test several times and get the same results.I am pretty sure it isn't accurate.Previous IBT were in the 40GFLOP range.I posted the gflop results in that thread.It is on par with 6 core Phenoms.Something is not reading accurately lol.


Nice try









The whole screenshot is Photoshopped, unless you want to prove me wrong by provideing validation links, untill then, it's not valid.


----------



## BWG

He is being honest about it.









Maybe Enterprise o/s has something to do with it? I am not sure.


----------



## TronRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14651886*
> Nice try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole screenshot is Photoshopped, unless you want to prove me wrong by provideing validation links, untill then, it's not valid.


Validation?Can you show me a way with IBT or Maxmem to validate?Didn't know there was a way.I guess I could record the screen with my flip cam as the results are being output.Far as being photoshopped,it is not my thing.Time or skill wise.


----------



## Atomfix

Well, to be honest, He forgot to photoshop the "Benched In" part on MaxxMEM, he done it in 29 seconds, and it provided a score, similair to what a Intel i7 CPU would @ stock.

But my bench was done in 20 seconds, why is alot faster, but got much much poor results, so it doesn't make sence.


----------



## TronRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14651904*
> He is being honest about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Enterprise o/s has something to do with it? I am not sure.


Yea,that is my point.I am admitting it cant be accurate.Just wondering how several different pieces of software can all be so inaccurate.It is as if all results are exactly double to my previous testing at stock voltage.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;14651923*
> Validation?Can you show me a way with IBT or Maxmem to validate?Didn't know there was a way.I guess I could record the screen with my flip cam as the results are being output.Far as being photoshopped,it is not my thing.Time or skill wise.


In MaxxMEM, hit Subit, then savefile, and attach it onto here,

And in CPU-Z, hit the validation button.


----------



## BWG

How did you take your screenshot? PrntScr and paste in paint?


----------



## BWG

Screw it, I know it is Photoshoped. There is no ss program that adds camera properties or advanced image properties to a file. PrntScr is a .png. Your file is a .jpg, and has the PS default 96dpi and these additional default properties it adds to an image when you export.

BUSTED! Now just laugh and let's carry on.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14652064*
> Screw it, I know it is Photoshoped. There is no ss program that adds camera properties or advanced image properties to a file. PrntScr is a .png. Your file is a .jpg, and has the PS default 96dpi and these additional default properties it adds to an image when you export.
> 
> BUSTED! Now just laugh and let's carry on.


Bit of a shame though haha, Would be great if all AMD CPU's could run upto i7 memory spec


----------



## TronRR

Dang,I am looking like a liar.Not the intention at all guys.I save my images as jpeg after pasting into paint.
Here is a cpuz link.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961115
I try to submit MaxMem and save but the .save file format won't attach to the site upload box.Not supported?
I'll get the flip cam out and try to grab a vid of this.I dont have much of a rep,but don't won't to be known as a liar either lol.
Stay posted.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;14652122*
> Dang,I am looking like a liar.Not the intention at all guys.I save my images as jpeg after pasting into paint.
> Here is a cpuz link.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961115
> I try to submit MaxMem and save but the .save file format won't attach to the site upload box.Not supported?
> I'll get the flip cam out and try to grab a vid of this.I dont have much of a rep,but don't won't to be known as a liar either lol.
> Stay posted.


On the vid, Show us that you can move MaxxMEM around on your screen, and clicking the start button etc, so that it's showing us it's not a full-screen photoshopped edit.


----------



## haziqk10

There is no way you setup can achieve 15.xxghz...


----------



## Atomfix

BWG, Can you post a signature code up on the First OP page, like the one you have in your sig linking to this forum


----------



## MightyMission

Sorry tron i wasnt trying to expose you dude.If it makes you feel any better i had a mafia II bench result thats shows my cpu at 23.88ghz or something....
The frames were an awesome 20fps or something,dodgy drivers were the culprit.
I should have print screened+paint that badboy for teh lulz!


----------



## TronRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haziqk10;14652199*
> There is no way you setup can achieve 15.xxghz...


Yep,very wierd.Just wondering what causes two different programs to read incorrectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14652410*
> Sorry tron i wasnt trying to expose you dude.If it makes you feel any better i had a mafia II bench result thats shows my cpu at 23.88ghz or something....
> The frames were an awesome 20fps or something,dodgy drivers were the culprit.
> I should have print screened+paint that badboy for teh lulz!


No problem.








Things act wierd sometimes.

Copy of one of the test submitted.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2200422_tronrr_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_1551.7_marks

Video.The last 30 seconds is me moving the cam around,not very clear.Otherwise came out ok.
Did a standard IBT instead of high so it wouldn't take as long.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK3K5QX2-7A[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## huhh

Wow, nice score. I was going to try for 12 now but what's the point lol. Congrats, u kicked all our butts.


----------



## TronRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14652573*
> Wow, nice score. I was going to try for 12 now but what's the point lol. Congrats, u kicked all our butts.


Yea,but it is not accurate by any means.I think we all know that.It shoudn't be listed or compared with the others in this thread.


----------



## huhh

You did it twice in that vid, should be accurate enough considering most of us just posted a screen of maxxmem without anything else.


----------



## TronRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh;14652634*
> You did it twice in that vid, should be accurate enough considering most of us just posted a screen of maxxmem without anything else.


O,yeah,I see what you mean.It meets the 'requirements' to have a submission accepted.


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;14652665*
> O,yeah,I see what you mean.It meets the 'requirements' to have a submission accepted.


Exactly, if your not on that list then this whole thread is BS. New this would happen eventually, a high score no one wants to accept, so they yell fake. It's not up to the whim of the original poster to not accept it.


----------



## BWG

Hey, I knew I would get you to either show proof or fess up.

I will add it, but can you run a SiSandra Latency and Banwidth test just to see if it is a MaxxMem flaw?

I am still working on the sig link. I will post the final version when I am done.


----------



## Redwoodz

Has to be bugged,no way possible to get that speed out 2.6GHz CPU and 2K NB.I would say run another maxxmem install and see what that does.
Edit

Scratch that

HAHA very funny dude-
I figured it out
*This is a Llano chip*


----------



## Kryton

Did a run with my 1100T and had to kill a few cores with the MSI 790FX-GD70 to keep from frying it for obvious reasons - My Crosshair V is on RMA right now and waiting to see how that turns out.









CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Aircooling / Tt V1
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)
CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961274


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14652879*
> Has to be bugged,no way possible to get that speed out 2.6GHz CPU and 2K NB.I would say run another maxxmem install and see what that does.
> Edit
> 
> Scratch that
> 
> HAHA very funny dude-
> I figured it out
> *This is a Llano chip*


Nah, it is a Denab on an AM3 board.

Updated!!!

Added Tag.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;14651782*
> Results
> Phenom 2 X2 810 @ 2.6
> Ram @ 1600


Valid links please..
dont cheat on this not worth it becase catching one is funner than being one


----------



## BWG

Did you watch his video?


----------



## haziqk10

There must be something wrong there...and I already watch the video


----------



## BWG

I agree, and so does he.


----------



## Atomfix

Very interesting, Now that there's a video proof of the benchies running, it's coming out correct, but the results are still wrong.

Sorry for calling you a lier Tron, but even with the video proof, I'm still baffled one why it would give you inaccurate results on BurnTest and MaxxMEM, maybe you should try Sandra?


----------



## BWG

No worries, I am not putting him on the list.

Do you like the final sig link?


----------



## IOSEFINI

here is my max. (an old one)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I tinkered a bit today and came up with a better MaxxMem score. This is with the sig rig. Got myself over the 10 Ghz mark with these settings. I have not yet tested these settings in a game, I have had some (very minor) issues relating to a tick/pause in some heavy games when running extreme settings. I think the absolute smoothest operation I have seen is when I let the board auto-detect the memory settings. It sets them real low, yet games seem to behave a bit better that way. For a nice benchmark graph though, these settings are close to the best I have seen with this rig. The clock [email protected] 249 x 16. Not sure why, but this chip likes 249 as a clock speed. I have had my highest OCs around 4.3 Ghz using it. I got that # watching the Auto OC suite try OCs. Also, this setup does not seem to want to run memory much faster than 1600 Mhz, and with the 249 clock I get 1664 as my DDR speed.










P.S> How do I get an attached pic to post full size without the thumbnail?


----------



## TronRR

I set voltages back to stock in the bios and my results in all test go back to what I have always had as results-(around 35 GFLOPS in IBT and around 8 GB/s in MaxMem).Still perplexed why it happened.Apologize to the OP,didnt mean to clog up the thread with all the chatter that came about from people thinking it was a trick.Carry on guys.


----------



## Redwoodz

Hah I managed to squeek this one through-it BSOD'ed just as HWBOT submission was being approved








http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2200448_


----------



## robbo2

This makes me want to put my hypers in my 965 and give this test a good run. Only I can't get over 2900 NB


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14654919*
> This makes me want to put my hypers in my 965 and give this test a good run. Only I can't get over 2900 NB


more voltage! It took 1.5v on the CPU/NB to complete the last run,although mine won't do more than 3015


----------



## Kryton

Updated result:
CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Aircooling / Tt V1
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961958


----------



## Disturbed117

Update:








still air cooling.


----------



## Kryton

2nd Update result:
CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Aircooling / Tt V1
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962160


----------



## enrell

Mmm...

is mine any good??


----------



## Atomfix

*Smacks head* Took my 2nd place glory, now it looks like I need to regain it again *Curse*


----------



## BWG

I will update the spreadsheet on monday. Guys, I don't care if you are off topic in here. The spreadsheet has the link to the post, so there can be a bunch as non-sense in here as far as I am concerned.

Mark Martin, fastest in practice! Can he make the chase? Sorry, big NASCAR fan here. I am picking up my best friend from high school today. I have not seen him in 15 years.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


2nd Update result:
CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Aircooling / Tt V1
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962160


 Impressive run! Nice IMC you have there!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Impressive run! Nice IMC you have there!


Thanks!









Had an even better one with a RAM latency below 40ns (38.1) but it wasn't stable enough to get that one when I did it. 
There's still more gas in the tank guys and while I probrably won't catch Slappa with this RAM and board, it's doing well enough. Can't wait to get my Crosshair V back to see what I can make it do.

Need some better RAM and I'll probrably get a set if it's feasable with my current budget.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;14662973*
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an even better one with a RAM latency below 40ns (38.1) but it wasn't stable enough to get that one when I did it.
> There's still more gas in the tank guys and while I probrably won't catch Slappa with this RAM and board, it's doing well enough. Can't wait to get my Crosshair V back to see what I can make it do.
> 
> Need some better RAM and I'll probrably get a set if it's feasable with my current budget.


you need these








http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1097033-stt-elpida-mgh-e-hypers-2000-a.html


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14664058*
> you need these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1097033-stt-elpida-mgh-e-hypers-2000-a.html


*Mind blown* 2000MHz CL8 Stock







That's really good fair play.

I might look for these when I have the chance to upgrade my cheapo G.Skill's that I have lol.

Time is tuff..... baby on the way, can't kill my IMC or RAM just yet haha


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=225429&stc=1&d=1313968198
30% NB overclock, motherboard doesnt support ram overclock lol. i dont think it makes much of a difference really


----------



## BWG

Nice screen name.


----------



## Spanners

Hey guys, this is my best so far prime/y-cruncher stable with my 960T. Memory is Mushkin 1333 7-7-7-20 (996832).CPU is @1.47v NB @1.325v


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spanners*


Hey guys, this is my best so far prime/y-cruncher stable with my 960T. Memory is Mushkin 1333 7-7-7-20 (996832).CPU is @1.47v NB @1.325v










Nice!Welcome to OCN


----------



## Spanners

Thanks for the welcome Redwoodz.


----------



## moonmanas

Oh dear I seem to have fried a stick pushing it too far


----------



## BWG

I think we need a memory graveyard now in post 1. Sorry about your loss there. This spreadsheet will cause failures as people start pushing too hard.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I think we need a memory graveyard now in post 1. Sorry about your loss there. This spreadsheet will cause failures as people start pushing too hard.



I'm getting shares in Gskill


----------



## BWG

Hurry up because more failures are eminent.


----------



## moonmanas

Nice colours on the google spreadsheet btw


----------



## BWG

If you like it, you know what they suggest you do on here? ha-ha.

I almost alternated green and black on the results, but it got confusing when I input new names.


----------



## Spanners

Had another go, not %100 this is stable only 20 runs of LinX tested so far.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I uploaded the wrong one. Here is what it is right now.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*


Heres my maxxMem test



push that NB UP UP UP

 







get a higher score you will


----------



## MightyMission

i think a higher cpu multi will help too,which shouldn't make issues with FSB though you won't reap the benefits of lower latencies to the chips cache.
Dammit where's slappa i'm itching to abuse my ddr3


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I uploaded the wrong one. Not doing any OC right now, just waiting on some new cooling stuff to come in.
Till then, everything runs fine for what it is.


----------



## suicideidiot321

heres the best i can get right now...my unlocked proccessor and this msi motherboard are very finicky about stability


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14694454*
> heres the best i can get right now...my unlocked proccessor and this msi motherboard are very finicky about stability


Wild timings right there
you stable?

Also what kit exactly do you have for kingston on that littlemsi board


----------



## Disturbed117

Just incase you missed it here is my new score








Stable.

to bad i have the lowest score.


----------



## odin2free

ALRIGHT GUYS
So XD_1771 has now stickied a Great Understanding Very simple to follow of how to achieve better scores and lower latencies...

Right here give him what he deserves because in all seriousness northbridge is very important in amd system... setting it higher will deffinitly get you some better scores...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/933649-northbridge-speed-low-ram-timing-significance.html

Read it very simple to understand..ask questions here if you need some descent feedback...
Always here checking up on posts..and scores people are getting


----------



## MightyMission

I been banging on about cpu-nb OCcing being more important than core clock caning since i found what it could achieve,especially with multi gpu setup's.
Fair play to him for doing it all neat and tidy so its idiot proof,i'm far too lazy for that..


----------



## BWG

College finals week. I thought I would get that spreadsheet updated Monday and it just did not happen. I am taking my last final tonight, so I will get this thing up to date tomorrow night after work.

If someone wants access, I will grant it. I created a special gmail account for this spreadsheet only.


----------



## odin2free

I can deffinity help with the scores and also can put some more information on descent ram for different prices..so others know what is good ram and who uses what on our list..







can link to there exact kits
Tons of work to do on this but right now its coming along so much information for everybody even myself


----------



## BWG

Neat idea on linking to the ram!

I will PM you the login. Just make sure you post updated so I know where to start from. If you do not get therough all of them, just put updated and through what post number.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14694498*
> Wild timings right there
> you stable?
> 
> Also what kit exactly do you have for kingston on that littlemsi board


hyperx blu 1333

and are those timings bad?

im fully stable, but i dont know how i got those timing...i set them to different settings in the bios then they actually were


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14699149*
> hyperx blu 1333
> 
> and are those timings bad?
> 
> im fully stable, but i dont know how i got those timing...i set them to different settings in the bios then they actually were


Go back into bios and set the timings to what the ram is specified at...
I think its
9-9-9-27..at 1333 mhz

get the base timings and you might be able to get those down to a 7-8-7-23 or something like that try different settings..
you also want to raise the Cpu-NB to a decent number and run LinX for twenty mins to see whats up


----------



## BWG

These?

KHX1333C9D3B1/4G

The timings are high, but essential since your running them at 1600. Might want to try running it at 1333 and tightening the timings to see if you are more efficient and score better.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14697767*
> College finals week. I thought I would get that spreadsheet updated Monday and it just did not happen. I am taking my last final tonight, so I will get this thing up to date tomorrow night after work.
> 
> If someone wants access, I will grant it. I created a special gmail account for this spreadsheet only.


I could help, But not sure what days yet, Iv'e got a new job at "Peters Pies" as a packer...... Full time, decent wage, helps alot with a Junior Atomfix on the way







, Moving into my new house in 2-4 months time lol


----------



## MightyMission

Good Effort!
I can't get work for love nor money round these sides,though juggling helps a little bit...
i managed to score 20 odd lcd screens yesterday,some need repair but some are ready to go right back out the door..phew we might eat bread this week!


----------



## Kryton

I'll give it another go later this evening once I've had time to unwind.


----------



## Disturbed117

You have my mem score correct but not anything else including timings lol
oh well,wonder why there is not many people posting.
NEW


----------



## BWG

odin and atom, you guys communicate so you don't both go in and edit at the same time lol.


----------



## odin2free

*updated*


----------



## BWG

Did you get all of them? WTG!


----------



## odin2free

Good to go Clean cut... 
BTW members and new posters...

Could you please List exactly what Memory you have
List the Brand along with the model number if you could..
this would help greatly


----------



## BWG

I will add that to post 1.


----------



## Asustweaker

I can't seem to upload a picture large enough to read clearly. how do i make a thumbnail that has a larger pic?


----------



## BWG

You take a screenshot using PrtSc and pasting to paint. Crop the desktop portion out.

Dang, 30 pages in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


*updated*


Thank you sir. I think to get much better I need to mess with my NB voltage to get it's speed up over 2700, and that is not something I feel compelled to do at the moment. Pretty good as is though, at least I made it up into the 10 GB/s range.


----------



## robbo2

Had another a bit of a play today but I didn't put a great deal of time into it. Would not run at 2000 is all I really discovered. I know the ram does better as it came from my sig but I kinda got bored.



http://imgur.com/D5fOA


----------



## BWG

Wow, those timings are really tight! I think our denabs are the problem. I took my IMC over 3100 to get over 11. Not too many chips do that, let alone mine being a X2 555 unlocked to a B55.

I just realized you fold for the pluffy pink ninja's


----------



## robbo2

A fluffy pink ninja I certainly am









I never tried hard on the NB. Had it set to 1.4v in the bios to get that but I should have tried more.


----------



## BWG

You jumped way up the list! I could not find a link on the Corsair site to your ram, so I linked Newegg.

I think you are overvolted. Did you do a stability test on lower voltages? I only need 1.325v to run 3000MHz at 4.3 GHz. I have to go to 1.375v at 4.4+ though.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Here is my test and post of it.
http://www.overclock.net/14691632-post268.html

Ram I'm using which is in my sig also.
G. Skill Flare DDR3-1800 7-8-7-24 1.65V
Model: F3-14400CL7D-4GBFLS
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=274


----------



## huhh

This is the memory I'm using

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226174


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys thanks for sharing your ram models you have
Some im seeing can go WAY better then what they have them at...

Yes mine can go higher to but its nice having these where they are right now..gaming some reason takes a hit when i go to tight..its really weird....

Happy Hunting


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3;14704317*
> Here is my test and post of it.
> http://www.overclock.net/14691632-post268.html
> 
> Ram I'm using which is in my sig also.
> G. Skill Flare DDR3-1800 7-8-7-24 1.65V
> Model: F3-14400CL7D-4GBFLS
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=274


Your ram can go so Much better than that...start tweaking wit it

Ive got Gskill flares also at cl9 and they are sweet...
your ramwill go tighter and have alot better numbers..


----------



## BWG

You know what is awesome about G.Skill? If you search you will find forum administrators on their support forum telling people the rock bottom timings and voltages.


----------



## odin2free

Thats why i posted this...
To get your base settings this helped many of people specially ones with no experience as to why they are not getting specified times..

Gskill Owners...

Will look around to find some more details...
would like to see gskill release 8 gb modules







that would be sweet but expensive


----------



## MightyMission

Thats an interesting read.
What concerns me though is:CPU-NB Frequency should always be 3X DRAM bus frequency.
The computer feels more cohesive and sharp the over 3xxxmhz cpu-nb,but this would be well in excess of the recommended frequency,heading towards double,maybe its ddr3 specific as i understand ddr2/3 present different kind of loads to the IMC.
Food for thought for sure.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14708898*
> Thats an interesting read.
> What concerns me though is:CPU-NB Frequency should always be 3X DRAM bus frequency.
> The computer feels more cohesive and sharp the over 3xxxmhz cpu-nb,but this would be well in excess of the recommended frequency,heading towards double,maybe its ddr3 specific as i understand ddr2/3 present different kind of loads to the IMC.
> Food for thought for sure.


Its the IMC that changes the game as to weather the ram can be clocked tighter at lower latency...
X6 series can go very high over the 3xxx NB...which opens up that bottleneck...
I did a test as well as XD-1771
Stickied Read

Try his test its pretty funny how it relates to almost most cl9 kits that i have....along with cl7 kit i have


----------



## MightyMission

When i get another ddr3 mobo i will definitely be spanking the board till it begs mercy








As it is,i got to hold tight.
Though my ocz spec ops ddr3 wasn't all that tbh,i think best i got was 8-7-7-22 [email protected],and i had to loosen right off to a flat cas 9 for over 1850...


----------



## odin2free

Thats not bad...those numbers are right where they need to be..straight across









what board would you be getting waiting for newer am3+ boards to come out later this year to the beggining of next year









After my ride today im probally going to try and get my ram to be looser at the specified 1800 mhz and raise my cpu to 4.0 GHz under this h50 just to get benches..nothing special its to hott to even think about having constantly higher clocks here...

should have better scores for superpi and maxxmem...will see


----------



## BWG

My 1800 speed was drastically worse than 1600. I tightened the timings at 1800 as far down as I could get them and pumped 1.75v through the sticks. .50MB/s+ less no matter how tight the timings were.


----------



## MightyMission

I will go with whatever mobo i can get a full cover block for - which will probably be the ch5f/e when its released.


----------



## odin2free

The CH5Formula is out...
The extreme is going to be sweet if ever released..
those boards are sweet though has three cables for xfire and trifire








pretty nice to see that actually
also ready for the new BD coming out to but once that Bulldozer Series comes out the CHIV will hopefully be nice enough to handle it with just a bios update....
first have to wait till more mobos come out next year to think about using the CHIV with the bulldozer haha
(will be gone military for a while in JAN till whenever-so getting a new notebook..sager 8150 6990 going to make is super sweet with nice ssd and better ram(some mushkin dont know which yet or maybe just some kingston hyperx) ha
mostly doing with it will be electrical diagrams hopefully and also tons of studying with it..plus getting it here shortly because all my classes are online and need to travel around for a bit till I go in..and wont have time to travel until hitting the ocean lol


----------



## MightyMission

I know its out it looks sooo good!
i just dont have the funds for it off the bat,
and i dont think the block has been relased yet?
So how long will you be in the miltary for?


----------



## odin2free

Ya im excited to see the new extremes though and what ever is next for the ROG series boards..should try to use a different procedure and maybe release one with a motherboard waterblock now how cool would that be...ahahha expensive but your paying for top line stuff..

well i leave in jan for basic then after the basic should have a year or so of classes and training but im signed up for four years active..
so we'll see how plans change while in if i go longer or what not...

ya i am waiting for some mula to come in also so i can buy all my plane tickets...
cant wait to get to lacrosse WI for oktoberfest this year Wednesday Craft Beer night the real only time i want to be there is that Day in september on the 28th i believe 
such good beer comes from WI and so does Cheese Curds


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I did some more changes. I bumped it up more, sees ok and stable. Need to do more testing, but that will have to be done in a later time.


----------



## odin2free

ya raising the NB to 3000 or right below to 29XX will work out for you..
Your board and IMC can easily handle that..raise it to that and see your speeds should at least get near 11 Gb/s on the Memory Score..


----------



## odin2free

This is what it looks like as of now...
getting new graphics card soon really excited to get a msi TF3 6950 (hope to unlock it if it will allow me to crossing fingers for it)

This is did a paint job on it..have to fix some of it though...
will upload newer ones later


----------



## MightyMission

That's Pretty!








your hardware is dawrfed in that case!


----------



## odin2free

Aww that pic is horrible now that im really looking at it hahahah
whatever..
its ok ..i really want to pain the rest of the interior white and leave the rubber and bottom parts where the psu are black lol
get bigger cards in this and moar fans having an honeywell fan i got from target for $5..(its silent) to just cool it all down lol its way to hott up here 90 plus no AC sucks

But ya thats my main components...looks swell upclose and personal should have seen it when it was all black..originally...it looked alot larger then what it looks like with the white..but white is so much nicer then black specially for showing off cases...Probally doing some lights with this once i get some controllers and cut out a couple windows on the panel


----------



## Kryton

Another Updated result:








CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Watercooling / OCZ Hydroflow CPU block
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)

RAM model info in screenie.


----------



## odin2free

_*Updated WITH NEW 1ST PLACE Congrats Kryton*_

Kryton nicely done you stable with those on linx and under superpi?


----------



## huhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14710498*
> This is what it looks like as of now...
> getting new graphics card soon really excited to get a msi TF3 6950 (hope to unlock it if it will allow me to crossing fingers for it)
> 
> This is did a paint job on it..have to fix some of it though...
> will upload newer ones later


White sleeving would make that so sexy...


----------



## odin2free

oh im going to be doing white and black sleeving with it...really gotta learn how to sleeve though wish i had an older psu to try it out...not that difficult i imagine..but with the 24pin connector would be a problem i suppose you screw that uphah


----------



## huhh

I'm sure you could find a broken psu somewhere to practice on. Maybe throw a red line or two in the middle of the 24pin, cause your mobo has red in it. Need to blend everything together. I've always had a thing for white cases.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14715432*
> _*Updated WITH NEW 1ST PLACE Congrats Kryton*_
> 
> Kryton nicely done you stable with those on linx and under superpi?


Probrably NOT.









I do however have a run I did earlier with Super PI with the same CPU-NB speed with some good RAM speeds to go with it.

Note that my CPU MHz speed is under 4.0GHz with this run.


----------



## odin2free

Thats not bad...
You still hold top with what your showing me ..
Desecent enough scores..Your running xp thats awesome


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


I'm sure you could find a broken psu somewhere to practice on. Maybe throw a red line or two in the middle of the 24pin, cause your mobo has red in it. Need to blend everything together. I've always had a thing for white cases.


I will be going with some paracord from ebay..once my new cards come in ill be able to get it along with my class books...
Im looking at doing a white -black-red-black-white design with the main connector and the rest of the cables will have them randomly put on there...
I hate not having money to finish this build and make it show worthy lol..


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Thats not bad...
You still hold top with what your showing me ..
Desecent enough scores..Your running xp thats awesome











Running XP with the PI shot, Win 7 with the MaxxMem run. 
I'd love to try MaxxMem in XP and may do that shortly.


----------



## BWG

3500 NB! Wow... Nice run Kryton.

If I had an 1100T I would be on top







I ran my memory at 1900 earlier today, but the CAS was 8. Still, for this ram, it would have been a site to see with a NB clock like yours.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;14723062*
> Running XP with the PI shot, Win 7 with the MaxxMem run.
> I'd love to try MaxxMem in XP and may do that shortly.


what cooling method do yo have ..?

Its finally cold enough to get my clocks up









So with just raising my NB at stock timings at 9-9-9-24-2T



Now that is at 1600 with NB raised to 3000...
That result proves the point RAISE YOUR NB lol


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14725382*
> what cooling method do yo have ..?
> 
> Its finally cold enough to get my clocks up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with just raising my NB at stock timings at 9-9-9-24-2T
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is at 1600 with NB raised to 3000...
> That result proves the point RAISE YOUR NB lol


Have an OCZ Hydroflow for the CPU and a little "Something" that makes hurricane-force airflow for the MB & RAM when benching.









I've actually had the NB above 3600 before and I'll see if I can get a run with it like that just to prove it and maybe get an even better score too - Maybe.


----------



## odin2free

Ya for some reason...Not allowed to overclock today getting fustrated
going to reset it all back to stock what the mobo sets it to...
will have
a great reached mem score of 7 GB/s


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;14702471*
> I can't seem to upload a picture large enough to read clearly. how do i make a thumbnail that has a larger pic?


Snipping tool sir


----------



## BWG

Light some fires


----------



## suicideidiot321

ugh...i tried some different settings and this is what i get.....

im gonna work on getting my cpu to 3.6, thats its max stable i think


----------



## Kryton

Got a tad more from it with proof of a 3600MHz CPU-NB speed too.









CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Watercooling / OCZ Hydroflow CPU block
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;14491406*
> Ok i,ll bite.


It's a junk benchmark.

Compare yours to mine even though I'm running quite a bit below maximum speed.

29.5s/21.5s = 1.3721. This is the ratio of how long it takes to complete the benchmark.

16038/7898= 2.03.
11319/7233= 1.5649
10097/6277= 1.6086.

2.03 + 1.5649 + 1.6086 = 5.2035 / 3 = 1.7345.

So your ram scores 1.7345 times faster but only finishes the test 1.37 times faster.

Oops.

Reached memory score.
10.71 gb/s versus 6.76gb/s = 1.5843. So your 1.5843 times faster ram completes the test 1.37 times faster.

This is why I don't trust computers. The people who build them and program suck so badly at math.


----------



## Nutty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hephasteus;14729279*
> It's a junk benchmark.
> 
> Compare yours to mine even though I'm running quite a bit below maximum speed.
> 
> 29.5s/21.5s = 1.3721. This is the ratio of how long it takes to complete the benchmark.
> 
> 16038/7898= 2.03.
> 11319/7233= 1.5649
> 10097/6277= 1.6086.
> 
> 2.03 + 1.5649 + 1.6086 = 5.2035 / 3 = 1.7345.
> 
> So your ram scores 1.7345 times faster but only finishes the test 1.37 times faster.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Reached memory score.
> 10.71 gb/s versus 6.76gb/s = 1.5843. So your 1.5843 times faster ram completes the test 1.37 times faster.
> This is why I don't trust computers. The people who build them and program suck so badly at math.


Comparing two components in percentages and ratios of frequency is wrong to do. The results will never scale linearly with benchmark results.

EX: You overclock two sticks of 533 5-5-5-15 to 1066 5-5-5-15. The difference is about 100% in frequency. However, the amount of performance coming from these sticks would be much more or less than that in Maxxmem (or other benchmarks), depending on the CPU's speed and IMC's speed.


----------



## MightyMission

tooo many variables,aging of caps,vrm temps(hence efficiency)voltages,(cpu temp,weak cores),ambients,current draw,sag,the list could be endless....
Applying math to the basic numbers doesnt tell even half the story


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;14667103*
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=225429&stc=1&d=1313968198
> 30% NB overclock, motherboard doesnt support ram overclock lol. i dont think it makes much of a difference really


updated with cpu-z SS


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*   Hah I managed to squeek this one through-it BSOD'ed just as HWBOT submission was being approved








http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2200448_







  
Looks like you guys missed my last run in the last updates.
here is my RAM
Super Talent Extreme Performance WP200UX4G8
  Amazon.com: Super Talent DDR3-2000 4GB (2X2GB) CL8 Memory Kits WP200UX4G8: Electronics


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty;14729349*
> Comparing two components in percentages and ratios of frequency is wrong to do. The results will never scale linearly with benchmark results.
> 
> EX: You overclock two sticks of 533 5-5-5-15 to 1066 5-5-5-15. The difference is about 100% in frequency. However, the amount of performance coming from these sticks would be much more or less than that in Maxxmem (or other benchmarks), depending on the CPU's speed and IMC's speed.


That's the friggin point. RAM's geometric is on a whole nother scale to cpus. CPU's increase in speed 15 percent for every die shrink. RAM takes 3 die shrinks to get 15 percent. It's doubling is on a entirely different chart.
You can't overclock 533 ram to 1066 at 5-5-5-15. It'll puke all over the living room somewhere around 590 mhz.

This thing is calculating everything wrong. FITTING a geometric scale to linear. Try it with your own ram. Keep same timings. Linearly increase speed. It'll print out geometric progressions but the test will finish on the line.

This test is more nonsense than 3dmark which says 45000 is twice as good as 23000 when it's only 20 percent faster.


----------



## odin2free

Seems odd that im seeing some systems have SLI on xfire boards..

That is sweet..
Im unable to find at 6950 TF3 pe/oc card (the one i saw on amazon 100 dollars more then need be)
now anybody have any idea how to do this on a CHIV Formula board...

Anybody know this been looking around and seems not really worth it....


----------



## Aesir

My ram...


----------



## MightyMission

Nice FSB overclock!


----------



## BWG

Hey, I will update the ss tonight. I meant to do it yesterday, but I ended up doing a house call after work to fix a pc.


----------



## suicideidiot321

i pushed it a wee bit harder, waddya think?

i found out i cant boot any higher than 2600 NB, other wise my BIOS crashed and i have to clear cmos...


----------



## BWG

Even if you increase CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14764104*
> Even if you increase CPU/NB voltage?


yeah, i pushed the volts but it still did nothing.

i can try even higher, but clearing my cmos is frustrating


----------



## odin2free

So got a question suicide why do your maxxmem screen shot show the date 20-2-2011
when it is the 30th of august 2011


----------



## damric

HT Reference Clock/CPU/NB/RAM: 205x20/x15/x800 8-9-8-24

Six Cores Active









Four Cores Active









This RAM sucks!


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


So got a question suicide why do your maxxmem screen shot show the date 20-2-2011
when it is the 30th of august 2011










heres the explanation lol

this was right after i had to clear the cmos as i had mentioned lol









i hadnt bothered to set the date, i was too frustrated and wanted to see where i was at after the trouble i had gone to

i can update it if needed lol


----------



## odin2free

oh its just odd to see that..

weird though cuz i clear my cmos and such then boot up windows and maxxmem and its up to date but then again i have it synched with internet...

No its all good you might just have bad sticks..in all..
im about to get rid of my rig once my new notebook comes in
need to down size drastically..so ram might be up along with other components for sale...decided against buyin a new vid card just going to sell this rig to get notebook for travelling and also so i can do my classes while away...


----------



## suicideidiot321

hey, lemme know, i could use some better sticks...or a better mobo....


----------



## BWG

Updated!!!

post 325-354
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;14729133*
> Got a tad more from it with proof of a 3600MHz CPU-NB speed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD 1100T Thuban (2x cores active) - Watercooling / OCZ Hydroflow CPU block
> MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
> RAM: OCZ AMD Black Edition (2x 2GB's)


Too small to read...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hephasteus;14729279*
> It's a junk benchmark.
> 
> Compare yours to mine even though I'm running quite a bit below maximum speed.
> 
> 29.5s/21.5s = 1.3721. This is the ratio of how long it takes to complete the benchmark.
> 
> 16038/7898= 2.03.
> 11319/7233= 1.5649
> 10097/6277= 1.6086.
> 
> 2.03 + 1.5649 + 1.6086 = 5.2035 / 3 = 1.7345.
> 
> So your ram scores 1.7345 times faster but only finishes the test 1.37 times faster.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Reached memory score.
> 10.71 gb/s versus 6.76gb/s = 1.5843. So your 1.5843 times faster ram completes the test 1.37 times faster.
> 
> This is why I don't trust computers. The people who build them and program suck so badly at math.


Do you want on the crappy benchmark list?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14731182*
> Looks like you guys missed my last run in the last updates.
> here is my RAM
> Super Talent Extreme Performance WP200UX4G8
> Amazon.com: Super Talent DDR3-2000 4GB (2X2GB) CL8 Memory Kits WP200UX4G8: Electronics


Nope, we just hate your ram! I even missed it again and will make sure it is done now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14770268*
> heres the explanation lol
> 
> this was right after i had to clear the cmos as i had mentioned lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hadnt bothered to set the date, i was too frustrated and wanted to see where i was at after the trouble i had gone to
> 
> i can update it if needed lol


IDK... You are good. Makes sense.


----------



## Kryton

I'll try it again.
I can see it fine mousing over the screenie but I do have a large LCD monitor too.

See if you can click on the shot and enlarge it or something. If I have to I can always redo it wityh a lower resolution.


----------



## BWG

Updated


----------



## damric

I swapped out my pretty 2x4 GB Gskill Snipers for my wife's notorious 2x2GB OCZ Obsidians.

These Obsidians sure did take some abuse, all the way up to 1.75v, but they also benched much better than my low volt Snipers. Too bad they have fugly green pcb or I'd keep them in my machine


----------



## BWG

Now that's more like it!


----------



## yuksel911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96shox;14505125*
> Changed from 2t to 1t and had minimal to zero results. Had to run MaxxMem a 2nd time with all programs closed to see a minimal increase. Will go for 2800+Mhz NB later.


finally someone explained me the difference between 2t and 1t ... thank you sir ^^


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuksel911;14795653*
> finally someone explained me the difference between 2t and 1t ... thank you sir ^^


yes simply put it helps with tightening timings...
along with getting those read and write numbers up..

Thought would share some musik..


----------



## mam72

I did this with kingstone value ram







, this is a good result right?


----------



## Asmodean

Best I can get with 1333 CL9 RAM lol


----------



## Schmuckley

here's mine


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;14798195*
> here's mine


Gz on your AMD 2500k, 1st in the world..


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;14798195*
> here's mine


ya let me see WRONG

how about this get an amd rig and see if you can get that score again with amd trolly

Oh know this is off topic but might get some attention for :

This is just out of interest of what books you have read or what you are currently reading...

Interested to know what books or series you have read that are good to read or boring to read..

Read Some of Ervin Laszlo books

Science and the Akashic Field..
Akashic Experience
Quantum Shift
Science and the Reenchantment of the cosmos
among others

Brian Greenes work
Elegant Universe

among other school texts and such

Just looking for more to read anything really in relation to what i have mentioned...

Also if anybody has Louise Cooper books that they would like to sell to me let me know...im trying to find certain books message me about it need to finish one series of her work

I posted this in the off topic but ya no replies...people rather post pictures of silliness...


----------



## BWG

Dang it...

THis is AMD results, not intel... Quit making us cry!!!!


----------



## MightyMission

bulldozer soon come,no problem


----------



## Darin

First run.


----------



## odin2free

Solid score get to 11







raise NB youll be good you stable looks like you are ...those timings bam so nice


----------



## odin2free

Thought this was pretty nice to see
should be able to easily get to 11 Gb on reached mem score..then tighten timings..to get some extra juice...just what im doing right now bored three weeks ahead of all my classes..already(online courses)



Hhaha what did i tell ya

beat own score finally ...


Going to try to get my CPU/NB up to 33xx but doubt it even with raising volts did not help at all

still shooting for higher memscore and lower latency ...some reason at 1800 doesnt like cl 7

and here is what i have now..cant get to 12 GB with 1800







trying hardest i can to but wont let me...
oh and dont worry about the 666 in maxmem hidden..lightning is striking round house to haha nice storm


----------



## odin2free

Now that i have my main rig set up
time to get this folding machine that is old anthlon x2 3800+ ready to go ahha

will post some good ol
DDR400 Maxxmem scores on here









get all three

DDR3
DDR2
DDR
this will be awesome stuff haha


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321;14765163*
> yeah, i pushed the volts but it still did nothing.
> 
> i can try even higher, but clearing my cmos is frustrating


I don't think voltage would help. You'd need a 3t command rate at that speed.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/176007-30-dram-command-rate-explained


----------



## 66racer

Man, gonna try to work to 11GB/sec.
I have 4 dimms so maybe with only 2 I can tighten timings, this post gives me a fun reason to OC memory


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14837389*


***? lol

Why is your HT link @ 3.2GHz?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean;14847001*
> ***? lol
> 
> Why is your HT link @ 3.2GHz?


because im awesome like that why do you ask


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14847033*
> because im awesome like that why do you ask


Because overclocking it can cause problems, instability and actually decrease performance.

just a random ref: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=13&threadid=138802


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean;14847122*
> Because overclocking it can cause problems, instability and actually decrease performance.
> 
> just a random ref: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=13&threadid=138802


well wait then whats the point of overclocking i dont want to degrade any of my products or cause instabilities in my system..nor have decrease in performance...

Well thats the point to push as hard as you can go as stable as you can get it to show the highest it can go on the current set up you have..

i dont know if can really take you seriously...
look at the charts...
look at there HT speeds...then ask again


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14848019*
> well wait then whats the point of overclocking i dont want to degrade any of my products or cause instabilities in my system..nor have decrease in performance...
> 
> Well thats the point to push as hard as you can go as stable as you can get it to show the highest it can go on the current set up you have..
> 
> i dont know if can really take you seriously...
> look at the charts...
> look at there HT speeds...then ask again


Im glad I saw that link. 2900 did perform worse than 2400 in most test but 2400 did better than 1942. Maybe a small boost in my Ht to 2200 wouldnt hurt


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14848019*
> well wait then whats the point of overclocking i dont want to degrade any of my products or cause instabilities in my system..nor have decrease in performance...
> 
> Well thats the point to push as hard as you can go as stable as you can get it to show the highest it can go on the current set up you have..
> 
> i dont know if can really take you seriously...
> look at the charts...
> look at there HT speeds...then ask again


Thats the same as asking why you don't overclock your SB or NB..

Because theres no point, no performance increase, less stability, and more strain/heat on your system for no reason.

Look, I couldn't care less what you do with your HT link, I said I'd give you some friendly advice, take it or leave it.


----------



## odin2free

and what about this?
http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/933649-northbridge-speed-low-ram-timing-significance.html

Just another review

but wondering what kind of scores are you on your system?

oh wait i forget...ur just trolling..

Wait what is that i see in your sig...
3.0 NB with 1.24v...
huh


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14849361*
> and what about this?
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/933649-northbridge-speed-low-ram-timing-significance.html
> 
> Just another review
> 
> but wondering what kind of scores are you on your system?
> 
> oh wait i forget...ur just trolling..
> 
> Wait what is that i see in your sig...
> 3.0 NB with 1.24v...
> huh


Seriously?

Thats the CPU/NB (inside the CPU), not the board's NB. You clearly don't know much of what you speak, and im not arguing with you.

PS: GL overclocking your boards NB lol


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodean;14849828*
> Seriously?
> 
> Thats the CPU/NB (inside the CPU), not the board's NB. You clearly don't know much of what you speak, and im not arguing with you.
> 
> PS: GL overclocking your boards NB lol


Oh so let me just say this
then im not as smart as you im sorry
help me understand your knowledge to please...

SO in your signature...where your system is why does it say..
3.0 NB!!!!!!

Also when your read the the scores on cpu-id and maxxmem..youll notice that they say
CPU-ID :HT(Referring to the CPU NB)
Maxxmem : NB (Referring to the CPU NB)

is that what your trying to tell me im very lost... on your annoyance...trying to keep a thread going like this doesnt work...
Lets see some scores ?
still waiting


----------



## MightyMission

I'd say that regardless of the numbers seen,boot times decrease and SLI/crossfire min frames increase with higher cpu-nb/imc numbers.odin keep up the good work and ignore the trolls!
In Zoo's they say:don't feed the animals they only come back for more


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


I'd say that regardless of the numbers seen,boot times decrease and SLI/crossfire min frames increase with higher cpu-nb/imc numbers.odin keep up the good work and ignore the trolls!
In Zoo's they say:don't feed the animals they only come back for more










Did you even read the previous posts? obviously not -.-

He has he's HT Link overclocked to 3.2GHz, i gave him some friendly info saying thats not generally adviced. and _i'm_ the troll? are ye taking the p*ss? lol

I'd love to know why your referring to the cpu/NB as the HT Link.


----------



## BWG

odin, at a 4.0GHz CPU clock, I can run a 3.0GHz CPU/NB clock at 1.25v. However, at 4.2GHz, I have to raise it to 1.30v. 4.30GHz requires 1.325v and 4.35-4.4GHz requires 1.375v to be rock stable even though I usually run it lower unless I am gaming or multi-tasking.

All he is saying is increasing the HT Link has no impact on memory speed. The only time it is wise to increase HT Link is when you have several high bandwidth PCI devices connected to your board; specifically 2x, 3x, 4x GPU's.

But, I have an idea. Punch those settings back in that you used for that run,and lower your HT Multiplier to 2000 +/- 100MHz.

Asmodean, in general you're correct, but when people step up their HT Link to 3000+ on thurban's and denab's they have proven benchmarks, in general, improve. I doubt it affects memory benchmarks, but maybe odin can show us some results with it lower.


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


odin, at a 4.0GHz CPU clock, I can run a 3.0GHz CPU/NB clock at 1.25v. However, at 4.2GHz, I have to raise it to 1.30v. 4.30GHz requires 1.325v and 4.35-4.4GHz requires 1.375v to be rock stable even though I usually run it lower unless I am gaming or multi-tasking.

All he is saying is increasing the HT Link has no impact on memory speed. The only time it is wise to increase HT Link is when you have several high bandwidth PCI devices connected to your board; specifically 2x, 3x, 4x GPU's.

But, I have an idea. Punch those settings back in that you used for that run,and lower your HT Multiplier to 2000 +/- 100MHz.

Asmodean, in general you're correct, but when people step up their HT Link to 3000+ on thurban's and denab's they have proven benchmarks, in general, improve. I doubt it affects memory benchmarks, but maybe odin can show us some results with it lower.


Thats all fine and well, but does anyone want to explain to him, that the HyperTransport Link is not the CPU/NB, and the CPU/NB is not the boards chipset lol?

Because i give up trying to help him.


----------



## odin2free

Maybe becuase it was at auto settings which match cpu/nb?
who knows i know they are two different settings but when its set to auto maybe that was what was pissing you off...
I can see you behind your computer going ******** this kid and his bogus ideas..

Ya tis because it was set at auto...
nothing more nothing less.haha
conversation and annoyance for both over moving on

BWG suggested to show you with lowering it from auto...
This is at 2400



Going to lower the HT more..
at ~2100



going to see what happens at lower HT
~1600


~2900



Im only noticing that this will only affect latency..

For some reason i can not raise my NB higher than 32xx,
Nor will my ram go lower than 8 at 1800...
like the 11.20-11.30 variation im getting..

So why does the CPU have a 4000MHz HT ?


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14853986*
> 
> BWG suggested to show you with lowering it from auto...
> This is at 2400
> 
> 
> 
> Going to lower the HT more..
> at ~2100
> 
> 
> 
> going to see what happens at lower HT
> ~1600
> 
> 
> ~2900
> 
> 
> 
> Im only noticing that this will only affect latency..
> 
> For some reason i can not raise my NB higher than 32xx,
> Nor will my ram go lower than 8 at 1800...
> like the 11.20-11.30 variation im getting..
> 
> So why does the CPU have a 4000MHz HT ?


Because you have left your HT link frequency on auto, The HT, CPU/NB, CPU, & RAM are running off multiples of the HTRef(FSB). If your using fsb to overclock you will need to manually adjust the components you don't want overclocked with the fsb, as they're going to increase with it.

Eg: 20x CPU Multi running off a 200MHz stock HTLink and your getting a 4.0GHz frequency.

Thats the same as 16x CPU multi running off a 250MHz HTLink frequency, but this will overclock the above mentioned as well if not manually adjusted to match the new fsb value.

The only thing the FSB does is provide a multiplier for components, it's not a component in it's self, it's only there for a reference to the components getting their frequency calculations from it.


----------



## BWG

I think your board might be like mine in the bios. The HT Link clock speed shows intead of the multiplier. If you have it set to 2000 MHz then it is x10. 1800 is x9. 1600 is x8......

So, 270 MHz bus needs to be lowered to 1600 or 1400 MHz HT Link in the bios to run close to 2000 and I would always pick over 2000 myself.


----------



## Kryton

Generally a HT speed of around 2400 or so is best but there's no harm in going higher if the system can stand it.
It's also been said before HT speeds going above 2300 with a high OC on everything else will affect stabilty in a bad way - I can't confrim or deny that but I can tell you the CPU-NB speeds will affect RAM performance and the benefits as you go higher will begin to reach a point of diminishing returns.
As long as the system can handle it, good but remember everything has it's limits.
_The trick is to figure out the limits of your particular system_.
What specifically works for mine may or may not work for yours but the general stuff about OC'ing a system applies.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Did some updates and best i can do without problems right now.
But a nice improvement.


So an update needs to be done, as for some unknown reason last SS is gone from my older post.


----------



## BWG

That is weird, we cannot edit posts.

I will try to update it later today. Getting ready for work.


----------



## rush2049

So I am trying a different technique.... as my cpu has a flaky ram multiplier.

Lets see how low I can go (timings that is).

So far:


----------



## odin2free

what is the rated freq on that ram?
1333 or 1600


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14853418*
> odin, at a 4.0GHz CPU clock, I can run a 3.0GHz CPU/NB clock at 1.25v. However, at 4.2GHz, I have to raise it to 1.30v. 4.30GHz requires 1.325v and 4.35-4.4GHz requires 1.375v to be rock stable even though I usually run it lower unless I am gaming or multi-tasking.


OMG you made my day lol, and this was after helping my cousin move and getting the confirmation to show up for jury duty tomorrow lol

I am prime stable at 4140mhz with 2990cpu-nb with 1.25v, similar to your cpu-nb voltage setting but when pushing the cpu further I would get instability issues on prime. 4255mhz would play crysis and benchmark a simple media bench from customPC. 4300 would bench but fail prime instantly and wouldnt even finish windows7 idex score. But Now after testing more cpu-nb voltage using your guidlines as a starting point I am working torward stability at 4370mhz cpu and 2990mhz nb! THANKS!! lol 4370 isnt prime stable yet but so much farther along than ever before!


----------



## odin2free

To bad i cannot sell my system yet..
dont have enough rep to do so on here

ya getting rid of my
sick of it need to down size specially for travel...
not going to be gaming or anything anytime soon getting bored of it..
school finished with it..

but ya
will keep this thread going with you guys specially get some new ideas from everybody on what we should include on this thread
like links to other guides and understanding about the program along with your own system..

i mean some people (well maybe only me..ya only me is an idiot)

So yup shoot some ideas out on what to do with this forum thread..
any new ideas..
Remember this thread can go off topic and what not...

and your welcome for making peoples day


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14905861*
> what is the rated freq on that ram?
> 1333 or 1600


It was sold to me as G. Skill Ripjaw 1600 CL9...... I feel like I got a very good sample....


----------



## BWG

YW 66.... Our cores are not the same, but I am glad you tried those settings out and got somewhere higher on the OC. For 24/7, 1.325v is a pretty decent high end over-volt, but I have seen plenty of people run 1.35v. I ran 1.375v for a 2 week 24/7 folding clock. No issues short term and no noticible degradation yet, but I stay under 40C.

I updated the first post and bolded odin's contributions to this thread. I gave 2 people access to the spreadsheet and he is the only one I see updating it consistantly. He deserves some recognition for all his hard work, so if you see something good he does, you might want to hit the rep button!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush2049*


It was sold to me as G. Skill Ripjaw 1600 CL9...... I feel like I got a very good sample....


not bad








Deffinitly AMD systems love ram tight but higher freqency only if the chips can handle it..

THis is what im set at right now simple nothing special...keeping not so stressed so it wil have resale


----------



## 66racer

BWG---
Yeah but I wasnt sure how much higher I should be going since 1.25 to 1.32 was a bigger jump, Im happy though Im stable at 4255mhz and 2990mhz nb, I just cant get this thing to boot with anything over 3000nb! I have gotten 3030s but back it down to 2990 so Im not 24/7 on the ragged edge. I was hoping to get it higher to get the memory going faster but I also have 4dimms so thats probably part of the issue from what I hear


----------



## BWG

Yeah, 4 dimms will slow your benchmarks down, but it will task better. It may be something else that is holding you back, but I have not passed any stability tests over 3000 on mine. You should be able to though. I would think your thurban would hit 3200 and be stable, but since I do not have one, I cannot test.

Maybe you should try a moddest NB voltage bump and add .125-.25v. I never had to on an 800 series chipset, but I did need to on a 700 series before. What voltages are you manually setting in the bios?

One other guess I have is your memory. Try downclocking your memory to see if it the cpu/nb will go over 3000 then. Just curious if the memory might need a v bump too at whatever you have it set to atm.


----------



## rush2049

Another update...

This is with a ton more tweaks. Most improvement was gained by maxing out my CPU/NB multiplier. I also got a few hundred MB/s by adjust various sub-timings, the biggest gain from tWR and tRTW both of which went from 8 to 4 clocks.


----------



## odin2free

Dang those are really tight... wow
So nice..

Will your board allow you to go above 3000 NB ?
and you ht is set at 2000 or so?

deffinitly some really good timings on that ram glad to see you got it all sorts of tight ;P


----------



## rush2049

My FSB is at 285. Any closer to 300 and it will not post. I tried a lot of different settings, but alas I do not think my board can do it. Which is a real shame because a lot of crosshair IV's get into the 300's.
More detail here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/1114190-tightening-timing.html


----------



## odin2free

Thats really nice...
I would sell you mine lol to see if there is a difference i would just have to get the same ram because i beleive the 1055t is the same as the 1090t
will try later on to get really tight settings on my ram...

Good stuff


----------



## odin2free

*Updated*

What new features would you guys like to see on this spreadsheet...?
Im up for suggestions anything you guys want to see on the spread sheet or on the homepage
Would like to do something with pics?

This is helping other people out believe it or not.
Directing people here to look at what ram people have and see what is really good ram and if it is still available to buy..
So thanks everybody for showing your scores and what ram you have because it really helps to give people that specific kit of ram that will do what they want...

I will be doing a bench and maxmem on the anthlon system i have..best i can get with it at least..its on an old biostar Tforce4u board..but has an 9800 GTx evga card which was able to actually run bad company 3 with lowest possible settings lol (was fun)
but now need to get it up and running again clean wipe of the whole thing and then do benches

OH and i got a macbook air...








I will be dual booting this with a windows 7 64bit (lightened it so much)
(need the windows 7 for some classes (ya online classes that teach you windows ahah so easy lol))
Dreamweaver and fireworks will be done on windows side while i just have gimp and lightroom 3 on mac side...

But will deffinitly do a maxxmem and cpuid on it
trying to find how to tighten ram timings on a mac..even though its soldered on i think you can do it lol..well for the macbook pro i know you can
but with macbook air havent a clue

Ive got the
late 2010 model
4 gigs of memory
256GB ssd
13 inch
2.13 GHz Intel core 2 duo...
yes i know that its intel but im amd fan and will share what scores i get because lets face it im seeing that it will be way low scores like Reached score will be maybe a great 7.00 GB/s...

ahah going to be fun messing with this macbook
Keep on testing an benchin ladies


----------



## BWG

Hey, I am not a lady.









Did you try using Memset on the MAC under Windows? That should work, but I would have no clue on how to tweak memory in OS X.

We should PM people and get the RAM row filled out. Since you have a laptop to play with and I put some DDR2 results up for my old laptop, maybe we should seperate desktops and laptops? Then DDR2 and DDR3 like we have now for both?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14925068*
> Hey, I am not a lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try using Memset on the MAC under Windows? That should work, but I would have no clue on how to tweak memory in OS X.
> 
> We should PM people and get the RAM row filled out. Since you have a laptop to play with and I put some DDR2 results up for my old laptop, maybe we should seperate desktops and laptops? Then DDR2 and DDR3 like we have now for both?


I havent tried to do anything on my mac yet been enjoying this anthlon
system way to much lol...

Straight DDR 400 Ram tightened it haha
raised my cpu clock...
ya gotta love the anthlon 64 x2









here is a screen


BWG as for seperating the laptops and desktops
YES great idea..

Just have two charts

Desktop and Laptop
Then have on each
DDR3, DDR2, DDR

Not many people will have older notebooks with DDR i could prob find one here in my town...(the campuses have tons of old systems that they probaly will just give to you for free (great way to get a ton of ram cpus and such like that) do it all the time here









SO ya im waiting right now on getting thermal paste to redo the paste on the macbook air and my pops macbook pro....

its ridiculous they dont know how to put it on lol i just laughed going really now...china what are you teaching your kids to do in the factories dangit
(no disrespect at all just its the truth)


----------



## The Sandman

I have a couple suggestions.

How about listing if your current test results are something you actually use and has been tested as stable. Example, 24 hr prime95/LinX stable? (either tested or not tested?)

and or,

Would be more informative (for those looking to research/duplicate a setup) if everyone knew if test results were just a benchmark (suicide run) or on a everyday setup!

I know these sound similar but there's is a lot of info between the two. Does this makes sense?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14927164*
> I have a couple suggestions.
> 
> How about listing if your current test results are something you actually use and has been tested as stable. Example, 24 hr prime95/LinX stable? (either tested or not tested?)
> 
> and or,
> 
> Would be more informative (for those looking to research/duplicate a setup) if everyone knew if test results were just a benchmark (suicide run) or on a everyday setup!
> 
> I know these sound similar but there's is a lot of info between the two. Does this makes sense?


makes sense

Have a section stating

24Hr or Bench
And underneath for each user state as stable or 24hr
makes perfect sense

and then have a column stating
Everyday?
and for each user to state Everyday or Suicide








that would work out









Oh and i thought id share something how to overclock your computer bahah

[ame="



]


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14918644*
> My FSB is at 285. Any closer to 300 and it will not post. I tried a lot of different settings, but alas I do not think my board can do it. Which is a real shame because a lot of crosshair IV's get into the 300's.
> More detail here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/1114190-tightening-timing.html


Well then I will mention, I am 24 hour prime95 stable. And passed 3 hours of memtest.

I am using this everyday from now on.


----------



## BWG

Stability is important, but this is a MaxxMem results thread.

Trust me, I am right there with you when I see someone stick some LN2 on a CPU and run it through validation at 8.4 GHz, is it really usefull? NO! What it is though is a way to find out what hardware is capable of without FRYING it! A 20 second memory benchmark should not kill people's hardware as quickly as proving a high clock is being ran 24/7.

I would not mind seeing what people say they run 24/7, but I think we would need some sort of stability test to prove the hardware is really stable 24/7, and I know that will turn into a deadly competition in here. 42 pages in less than a month! I can just picture myself blowing up my whole computer trying to prove my stability for 24/7 operation and high enough to be at the top.

I would like to see the 24/7 numbers though. Should we just believe what people say though?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049;14927641*
> Well then I will mention, I am 24 hour prime95 stable. And passed 3 hours of memtest.
> 
> I am using this everyday from now on.


Feel nice and quick huh









BWG:
Some of the users ill beleive just because they have the points and posts to show it on other threads not just this one..


----------



## 66racer

BWG----

Yeah Dude if i could get 3200 I bet that would help my memory a lot. I will try turning the memory down to 1600 and up the NB frequency. I have only tightened the timings down at 1600 but the 1840mhz was faster than tighter timings. I have corsiar dominator gt memory, matched 4dimms. stock is 9-9-9-24 2t and man i cant really do anything else with it at 1840, 8-9-9-22 2t got errors in memtest, havent tried 8-9-9-24 2t on memtest but even the previous timings that got errors ran and benched nice. Memory is also set to 1.658v

Did you mean to add cpu-nb volt or actual nb volt? I have added I think up too 1.35v with no luck.

I included screenshots of the bios and cpuz if you think it will help, I would appriciate it.

edit: part number if hard to see of the corsair is CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 which no one has anymore, is that good or bad lol


----------



## BWG

Let me know what we are going to collect so I can put it in post 1. I will PM everyone tomorrow night and try to get the data for it and the memory model row. Sound good?

I think that sticking DDR results in there will be pretty funny!! I have some DDR but no board for it. I think I have a few 266 sticks, a 333, and a 400 lol.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14928307*
> BWG----
> 
> Yeah Dude if i could get 3200 I bet that would help my memory a lot. I will try turning the memory down to 1600 and up the NB frequency. I have only tightened the timings down at 1600 but the 1840mhz was faster than tighter timings. I have corsiar dominator gt memory, matched 4dimms. stock is 9-9-9-24 2t and man i cant really do anything else with it at 1840, 8-9-9-22 2t got errors in memtest, havent tried 8-9-9-24 2t on memtest but even the previous timings that got errors ran and benched nice. Memory is also set to 1.658v
> 
> Did you mean to add cpu-nb volt or actual nb volt? I have added I think up too 1.35v with no luck.
> 
> I included screenshots of the bios and cpuz if you think it will help, I would appriciate it.
> 
> edit: part number if hard to see of the corsair is CMT8GX3M4A1866C9 which no one has anymore, is that good or bad lol


The actual NB. I was at a wall on my 785G and 9600BE. I increased the actual NB and I was able to go higher on my cpu clock and that cpu's crappy NB. Not really the same chip or archeitecture, but worth trying. That Thuban should do 3200 dag nabbit! Did you try increasing vcore too? If you did not, try that first. At 4.35GHz, I have to go to 1.475v if I run 3000 CPU/NB to pass a 6 hour test, but if I use 2700, I can pass at 1.4625v at the same cpu clock.


----------



## The Sandman

To help get things rolling here's my 24 hr proof. Please bare in mind these snips where taken before this thread was made so the Maxxmem and LinX results where actually done before the 24 hr run of prime95 that's why the dates are 2 days earlier. I also run with Cool & Quiet and that's why the CPUZ "Core Speed" is so low. It's all I got lol. I also did a eight hour run of Memtest86 (several times) with only one error which after 2 phone conversations with the boys at GSkill Tech (outstanding help!) and multiple emails has been dubed a false positive.

This setup is what I have run everyday since 3-21-11

My kit is GSkill 2Gx2|GSKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321

Daaaamn, just noticed NOW their $30.00 less than what I originally paid lol. Seriously people, these things OC like crazy and for this price?

I still have a few 64 and 128MB sticks laying around here lol, want em? I think I even have a running system that can run it. (somewhere buried in the store room)


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14928490*
> I still have a few 64 and 128MB sticks laying around here lol, want em? I think I even have a running system that can run it. (somewhere buried in the store room)


hahah of ddr lol
have 4 gigs mushkin
1 gig and 512 mb of some random company
is elpida









straight rockin lol
i just finished fresh install on the system lol have to get some benches again...oh but this systems does not at all like overclocking lol
so ill just have to show what i have it at here shortly


----------



## robbo2

Wow this thread really is taking off! Not what I expected when I started it, I was just being nosey







I have a new board now the 990FXA-UD5 just waiting for those sweet 8 core chips then I will be back with more results


----------



## odin2free

DDR
Starting this bad boy up ...
will update when we have some more users post DDR scores..

Dont forget we are looking to do also weather its a PC or a Laptop
Along with stability proof..

This is stable but dont have proof why because its stock lol


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14929763*
> Wow this thread really is taking off! Not what I expected when I started it, I was just being nosey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new board now the 990FXA-UD5 just waiting for those sweet 8 core chips then I will be back with more results


Thanks to BWG bringin it back

New 8cores are nuts cannot wait to see the scores that come from it


----------



## 66racer

bwg--It appears its not meant to be lol, although I only gave the nb 1.18v, I was thinking i should have gone a little higher but oh well, this is my 24/7 settings anyways.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14929763*
> Wow this thread really is taking off! Not what I expected when I started it, I was just being nosey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new board now the 990FXA-UD5 just waiting for those sweet 8 core chips then I will be back with more results


I need me some 8 core love too! However, I am probably going to use my board and see how it does. Pretty crazy how the thread blew up! GREAT IDEA Mr. Thread creator. Tons of results to view now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14929774*
> DDR
> Starting this bad boy up ...
> will update when we have some more users post DDR scores..
> 
> Dont forget we are looking to do also weather its a PC or a Laptop
> Along with stability proof..
> 
> This is stable but dont have proof why because its stock lol


Odin, I think those are pretty good results for DDR. My DDR2 laptop was similar. You have been the workhorse here lately. I hope people start clicking the rep button for all you do. Hopefully the big bold message about you in post 1 will help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14930406*
> bwg--It appears its not meant to be lol, although I only gave the nb 1.18v, I was thinking i should have gone a little higher but oh well, this is my 24/7 settings anyways.


I have to research that fx chipset. I have my 890 at 1.2v, but auto sets it at 1.1v. Does it even appear to be helping? I mean, is it booting further or is it giving you the exact same result; won't post at all?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14930406*
> bwg--It appears its not meant to be lol, although I only gave the nb 1.18v, I was thinking i should have gone a little higher but oh well, this is my 24/7 settings anyways.


You can go waaay higher than 1.18v for 24/7 man.I have run 1.45v 24/7 on every K10 I've had for the last 2 years,with good air cooling.Pump that voltage dude!


----------



## BWG

He did 1.18v on his actual NB not the CPU/NB. We can't figure out why his NB on his thuban won't hit 3200. He has tried everything, so I said maybe an actual NB bump may help. I thought the chances were pretty slim, but I did that once on an old 9600BE and it worked.


----------



## odin2free

Sorry to throw everybody off for a moment hah

Getting this to play in my local town...pain in the neck as the owner of the theater only likes to play nick something films

But this will hopefully be playing here shortly and get everybody amped up

Its called Art of Flight
best snowboard film for art and design and all around brilliant

[ame="



]


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14936078*
> He did 1.18v on his actual NB not the CPU/NB. We can't figure out why his NB on his thuban won't hit 3200. He has tried everything, so I said maybe an actual NB bump may help. I thought the chances were pretty slim, but I did that once on an old 9600BE and it worked.


+1

I might also try to pull 2 dimms today just for fun.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14936078*
> He did 1.18v on his actual NB not the CPU/NB. We can't figure out why his NB on his thuban won't hit 3200. He has tried everything, so I said maybe an actual NB bump may help. I thought the chances were pretty slim, but I did that once on an old 9600BE and it worked.


My bad








For the NB go up to 1.3v-and it does help.


----------



## BWG

Thanks for confirming my thoughts I held back. Try 1.2v and just jump straight to 1.3v if it don't work. Find out if it is the NB voltage and if it is, test lower volts.

Let me describe my 9600BE trials and maybe something pops out at you that matches. I could run 2.5GHz CPU and 2.2GHz CPU/NB. Every step up in CPU and CPU/NB clocks would not get past the windows loading screen. The logo has a glow and the glow would freeze. I tried CPU voltage from 1.275v and every .125 increment up to 1.45v I did each of these .125v increment voltages with CPU/NB bumps at .25v each from 1.10v to 1.30v.

I put the voltages back down, bumped my actual NB by .25v, and I got 2.7GHz at 1.35v vcore and 2.4GHz on the CPU/NB at 1.25v.

EDIT: That video is cool odin. I would like to see that in an IMAX!

Hey, you are just fine at 3.0GHz, but if you are really baffled and want to get this IMC up to 3.2GHz, let us know and try a few things. If not, just tell us you wanna throw in the towell. It is not a big deal at all. Memory is plentiful and fast at stock.


----------



## 66racer

Lol na I love tweaking the bios







i will try that today. Highest I got yesterday was 3029mhz with 8-9-9-24 1864mhz. Think it was 10.76Gb/s, which i think was my previous max. Really want to hit 11Gb/s. I might have a buyer for my Msi gd-70 so that means crosshair v on the way!


----------



## iamwardicus

Here's mine after some playing, and putting my other 4gb G.Skill kit in my wifes computer. Did another round of overclocking on mind and got this batch


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14944810*
> Here's mine after some playing, and putting my other 4gb G.Skill kit in my wifes computer. Did another round of overclocking on mind and got this batch


Get that cpu/nb up
is it possible for you to get at 3000 (try it) just raise some volts to stabilize it


----------



## BWG

6-6-6 geesh!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14945103*
> 6-6-6 geesh!


Really even huh

Check out this article i stumbled upon








http://observatory.designobserver.com/feature/deaths-bloom/12788/

Is pretty amazing really









(in relation to the numbers hah)

you could probally lower those timings even more at lower Freq.


----------



## iamwardicus

I've tried for CL5 - it wont do that over 1400ish mhz - and I can't push volts any more than I have.... I'm running CPU 1.55, cpu-nb 1.5, mem at 1.75v. After I eventually find the money to finish my watercooling project I'll give a day to push a little harder - but I think at the moment I'm topped out. I'll do a reboot in a second and raise the multi one more for cpu/nb, but I don't think that it will even post....

EDIT: yea, no 3000 cpu/nb for me - It refuses to post (and i disabled the unlocked core too, same thing, no post)

I did manage to get another .5x multi on the CPU though.
First image is on high priority, the 2nd image is on normal priority.


----------



## BWG

O.h.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14952451*
> I've tried for CL5 - it wont do that over 1400ish mhz - and I can't push volts any more than I have.... I'm running CPU 1.55, cpu-nb 1.5, mem at 1.75v. After I eventually find the money to finish my watercooling project I'll give a day to push a little harder - but I think at the moment I'm topped out. I'll do a reboot in a second and raise the multi one more for cpu/nb, but I don't think that it will even post....
> 
> EDIT: yea, no 3000 cpu/nb for me - It refuses to post (and i disabled the unlocked core too, same thing, no post)
> 
> I did manage to get another .5x multi on the CPU though.
> First image is on high priority, the 2nd image is on normal priority.


Looks like your kit is very similar to mine.It takes 1.55v on my CPU/NB to hit 3000MHz.I've had zero issues running that voltage 24/7,just make sure your temps are in line.On the RAM,1600MHz @ CL 5-5-5-15 takes 1.82v.1650MHz @ 6-6-5-17 takes 1.79-1.8v.


----------



## iamwardicus

I wish I had hypers.... I'd run 1600 at 5-5-5-15 timings in a heartbeat if I could. After I update the cooling I may try 1.8v on the memory just to see how far I'll go at 6-6-6-18, but if I can find a way to keep 24/7 stability on this at 1600-1700 memory, I will.

I've promised myself to play a little more after I get the other 250 bucks to finish my WC setup. I don't think I'll get the 3000 cpu/nb though. My processor peters out at around the 2800 I'm at now. Also I've never stress tested this config, I can guarantee you that it's not going to be prime/IBT stable for more an a few minutes.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus;14958862*
> I wish I had hypers.... I'd run 1600 at 5-5-5-15 timings in a heartbeat if I could. After I update the cooling I may try 1.8v on the memory just to see how far I'll go at 6-6-6-18, but if I can find a way to keep 24/7 stability on this at 1600-1700 memory, I will.
> 
> I've promised myself to play a little more after I get the other 250 bucks to finish my WC setup. I don't think I'll get the 3000 cpu/nb though. My processor peters out at around the 2800 I'm at now. Also I've never stress tested this config, I can guarantee you that it's not going to be prime/IBT stable for more an a few minutes.


are you going to be watercooling the ram also?
along with the motherboard cpu and graphcis
thats wild stuff man

Cooling ram with water goes a long way specially at high volts cant beleive your running at 1.8...
im sticking to my greta 1.65 knowing that i can go to 1.5 and be stable with my ram...but thy like the juice...


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm only at 1.75v at the moment, and no - no plans to WC the mobo or memory - just the processor for now, and later on I'm thinking of a new graphics card (much much later on - I play WoW, it doesn't need what I "want").

I may end up mounting a fan right above the memory as I'll have a couple extra ones from my current cpu cooler that I wont be using (WC is going to be 2x 120.2 radiators, with GT2150 fans, so my current CoolerMaster fans will be lying around - I'll redirect them for motherboard / video card airflow).

The 1.82 memory OC (sounds like a benchmark run) was done by Redwoodz above me


----------



## 66racer

Well I finally got it to 3200mhz cpu-nb! lol The asus crosshair V formula does it no problem as all but there is something weird, the Gb/s are a lot lower than they were per mhz. The asus 3200mhz setting has the same Gb/s as the 2990 on the msi but with almost 2ns faster than the msi. Timings on the main settings are the same too


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14964500*
> Well I finally got it to 3200mhz cpu-nb! lol The asus crosshair V formula does it no problem as all but there is something weird, the Gb/s are a lot lower than they were per mhz. The asus 3200mhz setting has the same Gb/s as the 2990 on the msi but with almost 2ns faster than the msi. Timings on the main settings are the same too


_Can't read your settings,too small.Try raising your HTT to around 2300MHz,you should see some improvement on Gb/s,if it's at 2000MHz now.Also if you can try 1t instead of 2t command rate,and also 8-9-9-24-34.41 seems high._


----------



## 66racer

redwoodz-
Thanks I will try the timing, the 41 was auto so I will change that. it did work marginally faster with 1T which surprised me it would never boot with 1T on the msi board. Im gonna try 3200mhz again after raising the actual NB to 1.22v, cpu-nb is 1.35v


----------



## 66racer

Woo hoo 11.32GB/s!!

This is kinda odd though, ever since switching to the asus board the benchmark has acted differently though. If I run the bench straight off a fresh windows restart the scores test lower than after I run a quick media benchmard (customPC2007 bench). Then when I test after that the scores are higher, before with the msi 890fxa-gd70 it was the opposite. Not to mention the msi wouldnt boot at 1T command rate either. Im sure its some weird timing setting that I dont understand though

Here is my personal record


----------



## remorseless

Here is my First Result


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remorseless*


Here is my First Result


Lower your timings down to cl 8-8-8-22-1T
Then raise your NB to 3000 
and your HT to 2000 thats a good starting point


----------



## odin2free

hah just got the mac air will be using bootcamp to put windows on there and see about doing some timings and such like that for this computer







and wil get scores sooon


----------



## The Sandman

Any chance for an update?

Thank you Redwoodz (+R) great tip on the HTT Freq!

There wasn't much going on in my usual hang out tonight (AMD CPU and Mobo) and I got really board. I took two snips of maybe 15 minutes effort after deciding it was time to push harder. I seem to have fallen in the rankings and felt it was time to play after all this talk about raising the NB Freq. I first lowered the Ref Clock 5MHz this gave me 4139MHz CPU and than increased the NB Freq from 3000 to 3250. 1st snip is increase in NB Freq only. 2nd snip is is same NB Freq increase while raising the HT Link Speed from 2009MHz to 2257.6MHz. (2000-2250 in bios).

I'm going to roll with the 11.30 GB/s and 47.1 ns. Very noticeable increase in snappiness. This is definitely a very good learning process. Wonder if I can get any more?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14975156*
> Any chance for an update?
> 
> Thank you Redwoodz (+R) great tip on the HTT Freq!
> 
> There wasn't much going on in my usual hang out tonight (AMD CPU and Mobo) and I got really board. I took two snips of maybe 15 minutes effort after deciding it was time to push harder. I seem to have fallen in the rankings and felt it was time to play after all this talk about raising the NB Freq. I first lowered the Ref Clock 5MHz this gave me 4139MHz CPU and than increased the NB Freq from 3000 to 3250. 1st snip is increase in NB Freq only. 2nd snip is is same NB Freq increase while raising the HT Link Speed from 2009MHz to 2257.6MHz. (2000-2250 in bios).
> 
> I'm going to roll with the 11.30 GB/s and 47.1 ns. Very noticeable increase in snappiness. This is definitely a very good learning process. Wonder if I can get any more?


Yes will be updating here shortly..

Just woke up with a grand headache and burnt face lol
Brother is back in town for a couple of weeks (navy leave)
so been kickin it with him
but will be updating and getting stats up for ya ladies here shortly









You should be able to
My board doesnt like having nb over 3300 so im not going to push it.
try to raise some volts to stablize the rates

macbook air let me tell you are sweet last night installed win7 ultimate 64 bit but right now going to be taking off everything i never use and disable a bunch of stuff (need windows for bench along with three of my online classes they require win7 kinda cool)
booted win7 in 5 seconds..
restart in 3 so Fast its that flash man

the ram is 1066 and my processor core 2 duo at 2.13GHz.
I am still looking around for a program to tweak ram timings and see what they are..along with tweak the 320m GPU (ya ill take a dedicated graphics over intel 3000 chip any day..personal preference..

Update should be some time today get your final results in for new people


----------



## konlaos

lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1994570


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;14972233*
> Lower your timings down to cl 8-8-8-22-1T
> Then raise your NB to 3000
> and your HT to 2000 thats a good starting point


okay ty alot fo the info! ill give it a shot later tonight


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konlaos;14977778*
> lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1994570


Good GOD man!2230MHz is very impressive on an AMD.Can you push the NB any farther?Your HTT is pretty high,I would lower it to 2400 and try to push the NB to 3200.From what I remember 2400MHz HTT will give you around 20MB/s in bandwith.The NB is going to hold you back by that point.Have you tried running Sandra's memory bench?

EDIT:What voltages are you running for those screens?


----------



## reggiesanchez

heres a good one

deneb takes it home

memscore 13.58 gb/sec


----------



## iamwardicus

is that Phase, DICE, or LN2?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;14993086*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a good one
> 
> deneb takes it home
> 
> memscore 13.58 gb/sec


not under air i know that for a fact...

what is set up look like
Thats a huge NB and score
Need more info on your system


----------



## reggiesanchez

Ln2 cooled

those are close to the max I can bench for 2d.

cpu vcore is 1.85
nb-cpu is 1.525
ram is 1.65

cpu temp at idle is -176
cpu temp at load is -168

mobo is gigabyte 990fxa-ud3

memories are corsair dominator gt and are actually at stock timings. I cant seem to get on the 1920 mhz latch which is killing me. Ill post some pics tomorrow. Or a little later.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;14995613*
> Ln2 cooled
> 
> those are close to the max I can bench for 2d.
> 
> cpu vcore is 1.85
> nb-cpu is 1.525
> ram is 1.65
> 
> cpu temp at idle is -176
> cpu temp at load is -168
> 
> mobo is gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
> 
> memories are corsair dominator gt and are actually at stock timings. I cant seem to get on the 1920 mhz latch which is killing me. Ill post some pics tomorrow. Or a little later.


Nice run man!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Testing out my newly acquired RAM... Mushkin 996750 - PC3-16000 (2000MHz 8-8-7-24) Hypers.

AMD955BE @ 4560MHz - 4GB RAM @ 1824MHz 7-7-6-21 - Air Cooling


----------



## iamwardicus

Did manage to get a run with these settings: went to stock cores, got 3.9 - got it to run:

EDIT: Updated with CPU-Z attached to the screenshot


----------



## 66racer

Gez 13.5! Lol what sucks is how much better intel still is







do you think that's why intel benches better?


----------



## BWG

Dang Reggie!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Gez 13.5! Lol what sucks is how much better intel still is







do you think that's why intel benches better?


That system that hits 13.5 is AMD...
its cooled differently from conventional...
SO he gets to go alot higher..which is so nice.but that doesnt help that he is the only one doing it as a bench not 24hr...which 
we will be making charts to separate what is 24hr and what is not 
(will help others figure out what ram to get)

That score is sweet

Plus intel scores double and triple amd scores on maxxmem..
just better controllers and such..
Intel is nice but in my opinion they are on par with each other..


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14980214*
> Good GOD man!2230MHz is very impressive on an AMD.Can you push the NB any farther?Your HTT is pretty high,I would lower it to 2400 and try to push the NB to 3200.From what I remember 2400MHz HTT will give you around 20MB/s in bandwith.The NB is going to hold you back by that point.Have you tried running Sandra's memory bench?
> 
> EDIT:What voltages are you running for those screens?


2230MHz is quite impressive for Denebs for sure...

As for the HT Link speed affecting this bench... AFAIK the HTLink connects CPU to Northbridge (not to be confused with the CPU-NB) so I don't see how having it higher/lower would affect RAM performance... I don't think the memory data goes through the NB, no reason for it since the IMC is built into the CPU itself.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15001907*
> That system that hits 13.5 is AMD...


Thanks, but yeah I knew that was AMD, meant it as "gez thats high (for amd) but sucks how much better intel still is (without exotic Ln2)"

I was just happy to break 11GBs myself on what I hope to eventually make stable, 3200mhz NB, wont make it long on the Blend test on Prime95, havent altered voltage much yet.


----------



## Kryton

I'm just wondering what my 1100T *could* do with the same or similar cooling. My entry was done on H2O so no complaints on my part.
I've done some runs with the CPU-NB higher than what's posted with my entry but I'm still not claiming 100% stability yet.


----------



## reggiesanchez

I have an 1100t thats in the on deck circle ill test that one next. I was just trying to bench wprime and cpuz that round so I didnt even overclock them mem for that it was running at stock. That is pure nb powa. Ill report back with some results. Best I have done with these hypers is around 1800mhz @ 6-6-6- or 1920 mhz @ 7-7-7- Havent tried those timings with nb that high though.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;15009676*
> I have an 1100t thats in the on deck circle ill test that one next. I was just trying to bench wprime and cpuz that round so I didnt even overclock them mem for that it was running at stock. That is pure nb powa. Ill report back with some results. Best I have done with these hypers is around 1800mhz @ 6-6-6- or 1920 mhz @ 7-7-7- Havent tried those timings with nb that high though.


It will probrably do just fine as mine did with 3600+ NB speeds. These Thuban chips are realy nice and overall seem capable of some high clocks with the right cooling used.
If I get a chance I'll set this one up with DICE and see how that goes. The pot itself is ready but ATM don't have the spare $$'s to drop on some DICE - Not to mention I have to drive 60+ miles round trip just to get some.


----------



## 66racer

Lol that's dedication! The things we do for our hobby


----------



## odin2free

UPDATED!!

Alright guys the list is updated..Still need to go in and get a couple peoples cooling methods on there..and get the specific ram from some (will just look on sigs and such to find this info out)

Thanks guys again ...
like have stated before this is a really good reference point for new builders and such to find descent ram..along with CPU's

Great job everybody lovin the new scores that are coming up they are pretty sweet to see from some of ya...
specially 66racer system was being a pain for him but no longer (CHFV) such a nice board huh was almost going to get one from frys electronics last week when i was in phx but decided against it..

also i have put a DDR section on there 
So we have all three types of DDR listed, Along with that i have put on the list cooling methods, will be putting 24/hr or Bench section on there but i think the list will be come VERY wide but hope you guys enjoy the list









Have a couple new users also ladies 
Konlaos and remorseless..
Deffinitly like to see more from these two 
scores are nice but bet you two could get alot higher scores
..
I will be gone for a couple days and what not going up to Zion..riding and canyoning..(ya going to get up all sorts of early to walk fridged water ha)
Oh and sorry about not updating earlier just have been chilling with my brother who just got done with some school only has two weeks leave so ya trying to spend as much as i can with him...before he leaves for a long while..

Remind you guys that yes i will be doing a Mac Maxxmem score and such..
Bootcamp has been a pain so i have to slipstream all the updates and such along with getting rid of features from the disc to not have any kind of bsod (who knew a mac could bsod







)
was hillarious i installed win7 through bootcamp did the updates and when the computer restarted i logged into windows 7 side and its bsoded onme lol...was great (partition at 60 gigs..64bit ultimate)
so im going to be doing that when my brother has left..
but let me tell you this macbook air is ridiculous was playing portal on it with ease still have to get portal 2 (such a fun game) played bad company 2 on it and wow impressed fans kicked in though hella but was not getting hot at all (lowest settings) 
rendering although has been a pain but that is expected..
sound production on it is sweet 
running ableton with omnisphere and ipad with the OmniTR application (synths and a controller for the software synth)
its pretty nice machine not going to brag or anything but kind ridiculous the price on it but i guess its worth it if you can stip all the junk youll never use and get the most from it...
but i still plan on getting next year a more powerfull 15 inch notebook with a sick 2nd gen extreme mobile processor along with a 7000 Mobile graphics chip that will smash the 6990m haha


----------



## BWG

Reggie, quick question. Did you LN2 your memory sticks or just your CPU?


----------



## 66racer

odin2free---

Sweet!


----------



## reggiesanchez

just my cpu I have froze the sticks before but not wiht amd set up got a little over 1600mhz at 5-5-5 but the gains in benches werent worth risking the mobo. the bottom of the mobo is a little harder to insulate. These are just good sticks. Stock timings are 1600mhz 6-6-6-20-1t @1.65


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;15019144*
> just my cpu I have froze the sticks before but not wiht amd set up got a little over 1600mhz at 5-5-5 but the gains in benches werent worth risking the mobo. the bottom of the mobo is a little harder to insulate. These are just good sticks. Stock timings are 1600mhz 6-6-6-20-1t @1.65


You could do as I did with the system currently shown in my sig.

I used _clear_ dielectric grease to get a film of it wherever it was needed to insulate the board. Didn't seem to affect temps yet protected it from condensation. Don't use the colored/white stuff since it's messy.

All you need is a film, not a glob of it where needed and you'll be OK. You'll also need to make sure each component is completely sealed with this film since water can and will find those spots you missed. I even went as far as to get it into the RAM slots, PCI slots, CPU area - I'm sure you get the idea. Get it on, around and even under these parts as best as you can.


----------



## reggiesanchez

yea I use vasoline thats not the problem really the problem is the gains jus arent worth the trouble. Really only worth it if your trying to reach 3ghz mem speed or something.


----------



## BWG

Sorry, I am a little excited about getting my GPU's under water, finally.

Have any of you used water blocks on your memory? Are they worth it at all? What would look good in mine?

So, pic time!


----------



## reggiesanchez

WOw that is a sexy rig. Water blocks on memory is a waist as far as cooling goes because I have yet to see one that actually hits the ics on the ram its usually just a pipe across the top. And you have to mess around with 1\4 inch fittings in your loop. But they are great if you are running a chilled water loop.


----------



## BWG

I wish ram had heat sensors! I did try to mount my thermal sensors between the heatsink and a chip when I had OCZ's, but it seemed to read the same no matter what.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Sorry, I am a little excited about getting my GPU's under water, finally.

Have any of you used water blocks on your memory? Are they worth it at all? What would look good in mine?

So, pic time!











You should go with

Gpus-->Rad-->cpu--->Rad-->respump-->gpus

seems better cooling overall just a thought

Nice looking rig though 
im still looking to get rid of my ram and system...getting the lighter version of windows on my mac tonight sometime and then will get some scores (cant do it with VM because some ram will be used with that and i would like to get the maxmem to use all the ram instead) so dual booting is how i have to go
but at 256 gb ssd have enough room for whatever


----------



## BWG

I cannot wait to see that odin. I wonder how comparable it will be. Which model is it?

I know on the loop idea. I kicked around changing it all, but my temps stay under 45C on everything under load. CPU stays under 40C and GPU's are both around 42C normally under load. Benchmarks or folding all 3 components.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*


WOw that is a sexy rig. Water blocks on memory is a waist as far as cooling goes because I have yet to see one that actually hits the ics on the ram its usually just a pipe across the top. And you have to mess around with 1\\4 inch fittings in your loop. But they are great if you are running a chilled water loop.


I've thought about making my own stuff for cooling my RAM someday. 
Have plenty of copper that's perfect for the job and I can braze/solder very well. Filling in the gaps for making & sealing a block will be the hardest part along with making a contact block mounting system of some kind, actually making the block itself or the threaded holes for fittings is no biggie.


----------



## BWG

Some rigs don't really have the spacing to put a waterblock on the memory chip sides, but mine does. So, if you make it they will come. lol


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15026873*
> Some rigs don't really have the spaceing to put a waterblock on the memory chip sides, but mine does. So, if you make it they will come. lol


The boards that have sticks in the same channel side-by-side (such as Black-Black-Blue-Blue slots on my MSI) will be a pain to do but it's still possible to get a cooling effect going. It woudn't be as good as a setup for sticks that can run in a staggered slot config within the same channel like my ASRock (Blue-White-Blue-White slots).
The staggered setup would be much better since it would be possible to make a thicker, heavier block/heatsink to work with it. The side-by-side setups would need some fairly thin blocks/heatsinks to get between the sticks and do their job.

Also, RAM can lean or flex within the slot slightly, this means each heatsink would have to be secured to the sticks themselves to prevent this from being a real issue.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmmm... I should have run this on dice yesterday.

5.6GHz CPU, 3600MHz NB, and 1800 6-6-6 memory would have done pretty well!


----------



## BWG

Shoulda, Coulda, Woulda....

Nice to see you grace us in here with your presence. We got 1 with LN2. Did you see his results? Oh, what hardware too.


----------



## Fireblade954

My first result just installed:
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL



Any tips / hints?


----------



## iamwardicus

I would attempt to lower the timings on the RAM - see if it will do CL8 - otherwise perhaps try to up the processor speed further and maybe lower the RAM multiplier and really tighten the timings. Depends on what bus speed your processor/mobo will reach with stability.


----------



## Fireblade954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*


I would attempt to lower the timings on the RAM - see if it will do CL8 - otherwise perhaps try to up the processor speed further and maybe lower the RAM multiplier and really tighten the timings. Depends on what bus speed your processor/mobo will reach with stability.


i already did cl8 but it wont boot.

best i got was 9-9-8-20 maybe i can tweak that some more.


----------



## BWG

What voltage are you pushing through them?


----------



## Fireblade954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15043426*
> What voltage are you pushing through them?


Currently i got it at auto AMD overdrive reports 1.56V for RAM.


----------



## BWG

You could very safely go up to 1.65v and it will likely hold those timings.


----------



## Fireblade954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


You could very safely go up to 1.65v and it will likely hold those timings.


Now running

8-9-8-20-24-1T


----------



## BWG

I think those might have the same chips as mine do. Just for the sake of proving it, try 6-8-6-20-24-1t @ 1.65v I, and many others run their g.skill ripjaws and eco's at these settings 24/7 with no issues.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fireblade954*


Now running

8-9-8-20-24-1T




to get a lower timing you should drop your ram down to 1333 or near that below 1600MHz 
youll get lower CL with that will easily do CL8 
but that ram should be able to stick at 1600 and do cl 8 just raise the volts to 1.65 (they will handle it even 24/7)
then you can raise you NB to 3000 
and keep your ht at 2000-2400

your core clock can hit 3.8 at 1.45V i believe thats the best and safest you can keep it at for 24/7

What exact kit are they?
and could you please post a CPUID image will help a ton









For others that care (not much do) 
but i am back from my trip was awesome 
gotta love the desert sun and freezing water so sweet...
all i know is that coyotes are a pain at night when they bum rush your camping area lol (ya being in the middle of no where and that happening is awesome...

couldnt get pics of it would have scared them off but ya
will post a pic or two of what the area i went to looks like...
now time to get this week windows on my mac to get those scores lol i know a couple are wondering about that 
and for the people im seeing come on it Well shows some scores specially you specialty cooling kats...
freeze those puppies and get crackin


----------



## reggiesanchez

14.68 this time I remembered to overclock my memory


----------



## Fireblade954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15063886*
> to get a lower timing you should drop your ram down to 1333 or near that below 1600MHz
> youll get lower CL with that will easily do CL8
> but that ram should be able to stick at 1600 and do cl 8 just raise the volts to 1.65 (they will handle it even 24/7)
> then you can raise you NB to 3000
> and keep your ht at 2000-2400
> 
> your core clock can hit 3.8 at 1.45V i believe thats the best and safest you can keep it at for 24/7
> 
> What exact kit are they?
> and could you please post a CPUID image will help a ton


Thanks for the tips i just realized i uploaded the wrong screenshot.
I am already running CL8 as i mentioned.

kit is: G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
cpuz reports: 2x G.SKILL F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

Correct screen:
























ill try to give my cpu higher go.


----------



## damric

@fireblade

needs more nb frequency, less ht link

also try raising the cpu-nb volts if you become unstable


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Reggie... Gotta open the score tab!


----------



## odin2free

Great these high ballers in here now hold on let me get to Arctic circle really quick winter is on the horizon will beat these scores









These are really impressive to see would love to do some ice cooling








would be fun but that will have to wait for a couple years









Fireblade:
You need to set your HT=2000
Raise those CPU-NB volts to get that stability as damric stated this will help you get some better latency scores...
NB has to go higher easily handles near 3000 NB 
Chip will handle so will motherboard 
also if your looking to get lower latency 
drop your ram Frequency down to 1333 or 1066 
that will get really tight timings so better latency 
Remember AMD likes low latency


----------



## derpy_hooves

I don't think mine's too terrible for 1.25v RAM


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves;15089113*
> I don't think mine's too terrible for 1.25v RAM


average but you could bring the timings down..get lower latency your system will appreciate it..


----------



## odin2free

So learned that the maxxmem will not run under virtual machine on mac nor on a bootcamp/dualboot...
so odd..
but i bet the scores would be pretty good

Here is some shots of cpuid


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;15067519*
> 14.68 this time I remembered to overclock my memory


:applaud:Man I hope you hit the submit tab,it will go straight to HWBOT and give you a score.Awesome chip.....4369MHz NB!


----------



## odin2free

So real quick everybody 
Just giving a headsup 
I am enjoying this macbook air
its awesome..

VMware for windows7 just need it for class...

Gaming is swell on it running older games like dods and tf2 along with lighter games need for speed games...blah blah 
Playing Limbo you can get it on steam...
Pretty odd game

I havent done any kind of overclock with GPUS...becuase im running windows virtually 
but i will have to get a very light weight version of windows made or some kind of help to do so so i can run boot camp and get more games that i want to test on this borderlands...especially bad company 2 hah ill try to get bf3 on this bahah could work i bet

sorry for off thread post about this notebook..
I will be doing more testing as i clean up the macosx side of this comp...(audio software, omnisphere and sylenth along with ableton ya created some mess on it gotta clean it up and free up some space)

Windows side will be gaming along with benches of this








trying to still find some kind of memory timing software under windows or osx snow leopard...will not be going lion to many issues im not wanting to deal with (most software i have doesnt like LION)

Im going be parting out my machine here soon...so yes my sig rig will be getting sold and such only have the three months left till i go military .. so getting it out of the way so i can just get my travelling and school payment out of the way


----------



## BWG

off-topic is perfectly fine. I am glad you are enjoying it. I have never touched a MAC anything; wait, I do have a iRon.


----------



## MightyMission

My iCookandclean wont sync with my iRon


----------



## THC Butterz

Heres my vengence


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Heres my vengence


 Nice speed. Try it with your NB near 3000MHz and try tightening those timings down. Should be able to get it down to 9-11-9 with some RAM voltage.


----------



## odin2free

We need to put this on the first page along with linking the thread that leads to this

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/933649-northbridge-speed-low-ram-timing-significance.html

That is from xd 1771

This should be standard for all users...
You will see significant scores and performance having your NB at 3000
ht link at 2000
and lower timings because amd loves to have lower latency

That ram is pretty cool would like to test a 2000+ MHz kit one day on a system of amd Bulldozer maybe next year when or if i decide to build a system...


----------



## odin2free

Hahah Ok so wow is all i have to say maybe cpu is reading my processor speeds wrong or something is up..
i have a C2D processor macbook air and haha this is hillarious (yes the core speed is rated to keep 2.13)



But hey at least this time maxxmem showed some timings and such like that
Dont run Maxxmem in Virtual machines..lol doesnt work lol silly me

Know its mac intel blah blah but been wanting to share this with everybody for awhile to

Oh and that multiplier dear god x3 ***!!!

Moving forward to more pressing matters i broke down my main rig and i have been using the crap out of this notebook..might as well get the most from it...
now all i need is some stickers that are ingenious and clever bah
anybody know good sites or where to get some good slappies for this beats...want to get it covered all over the place just to say yup its mine dont care about the sleek design stuff got it free so whatever hah


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15134846*
> Heres my vengence


Bet that ram could get to CL 9 timings..
9-10-9-24 or so...at 1800MHz...


----------



## FtW 420

Here's one I ran yesterday


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Here's one I ran yesterday











Sweet! I bet you have more in those Hypers. Next time you run maxxmem try the next divider 3:8 instead of 3:10,FSB around 300ish. Keep your HTT above 2200MHz(2000MHz HTT has a 16Gb/s cap) and NB as high as you can. I'm thinking that you will score higher with RAM around [email protected] 6-6-6-17-25,which is around the tops mine will do before bumping the CL up to 7 @ 1.8v.
i.e.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2200448_


----------



## BWG

In the process of an update. Stay tuned....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Sweet! I bet you have more in those Hypers. Next time you run maxxmem try the next divider 3:8 instead of 3:10,FSB around 300ish. Keep your HTT above 2200MHz(2000MHz HTT has a 16Gb/s cap) and NB as high as you can. I'm thinking that you will score higher with RAM around [email protected] 6-6-6-17-25,which is around the tops mine will do before bumping the CL up to 7 @ 1.8v.


I'll try that next time, still learning AMD, I have the cpu & NB frequencies figured out pretty well & need to work more on the memory tweaking next.


----------



## BWG

UPDATED!!!

Yeah, the CPU/NB is the point of focus on these chips. I think you can gather that from the results in here. When is your next session under LN2 planned? I noticed you have a spot on your VRM's for it too in your avatar. Do you always do that, or do you sometimes not put LN2 on them?


----------



## FtW 420

I'll probably freeze it again in the next couple days, play with the memory more in maxxmem & shoot for better pi runs.
I've never actually frozen VRMs or NB, just have pots for cpu, memory & gpus. With the socket close to -190Â° the whole area around it gets pretty chilly though to keep things cool.


----------



## BWG

Oh, my eyes were playing tricks on me. I see that now. Opps!

Study the chart a little. AMD put's a little more emphasis on timings vs intel. However, it is a combination of them both though. Pretty tricky sometimes to get efficiency in such a short timeframe though. I am eager to see feedback on your next run!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'll try that next time, still learning AMD, I have the cpu & NB frequencies figured out pretty well & need to work more on the memory tweaking next.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Oh, my eyes were playing tricks on me. I see that now. Opps!

Study the chart a little. AMD put's a little more emphasis on timings vs intel. However, it is a combination of them both though. Pretty tricky sometimes to get efficiency in such a short timeframe though. I am eager to see feedback on your next run!


it does take awhile, which is why I added this link for him
http://hwbot.org/submission/2200448_
Looks like our kits are pretty close so you can probably glean a lot from that. My CPU is a 970 Denab with bad L3 and core, so you won't match the latency at the same settings but you will blow away my bandwidth, especially with your NB speeds.


----------



## BWG

I did not know what to do on the spreadsheet with the X4 970









That is the first unlocked 5 core I have seen.


----------



## odin2free

Hah thanks for the update...been wrapped up in some other craziness lately









These are nice scores will post more feedback when i get some sleep..to much pictures interviews and to many drinks will just wipe you out...

Again thanks for update..


----------



## damric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Yeah, the CPU/NB is the point of focus on these chips. I think you can gather that from the results in here.


Indeed. My NB overclock really helped to overcome my sucky timings.


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys i need some guru help with a guy that ive been trying to help with his motherboard along with memory...

He has a gigabyte 990fx ud7 board...with a 1090t

he made a thread about this memory and his findings here been trying to help with that part of it but...
Right now were stuck on the volts and what certain volts do...

here is the link 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...d-control.html
for his posting about the motherboard

and this is the link for what he was doing with the two different ram kits he is testing...

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...s-corsair.html

Was on skype with him trying to get some memory overclocking to get better scores..but as usual the (NB was culprit in this volts confused on what actually raises the NB also in terms of volts) if you guys could help him out deffinitly would be awesome








also will get me ready for these newer boards that im starting and reading about


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15184526*
> Hey guys i need some guru help with a guy that ive been trying to help with his motherboard along with memory...
> 
> He has a gigabyte 990fx ud7 board...with a 1090t
> 
> he made a thread about this memory and his findings here been trying to help with that part of it but...
> 
> here is the link
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1133296-need-clarification-correct-nb-vid-control.html
> for his posting about the motherboard
> 
> and this is the link for what he was doing with the two different ram kits he is testing...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/1128266-g-skill-ripjaws-x-vs-corsair.html
> 
> Was on skype with him trying to get some memory overclocking to get better scores..t


Got the NB Vid part figured out.
However, as for the memory. I cant get decent timings or scores to save my life.
So far, with the G.Skill even when I did get it down to a 7-8-7-22 1T 1333Mhz timings. My Maxmem scores were actually lower than at stock 9-9-9-24 1T 1600Mhz. So, under that, assumed. Ok, this particular setup likes the core speed over some tighter timings. Well, I cant get over 1600Mhz. Ya, I can boot up to 1656Mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1t. However, not stable. For just seeing what I could manage as far as bootable speeds. I decided to just, throw as much volts at once that I felt comfortable.
Mem 1.65
NB 1.425
CPU 1.425(my OC Vcore, to compensate for vDroop).

Which allowed me to boot into windows at least at 1656Mhz. However, as stated very unstable. I can even manage a 1800Mhz 11-11-11-24 1t boot. But again stability is not there.
Any advice guys?

Rebelord

BTW, the Corsair Vengeance kit I have. Will not take any other timings than stock 9-9-9-24 1t. Whether there at 1033, 1333, 1600Mhz. Will not even post any higher freqs. Even at way loose timings.


----------



## BWG

Give me a link to your memory.

Thuban does not exactly prefer high clock over low timings, but if the IMC is overclocked nicely, it could.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15186234*
> Give me a link to your memory.
> 
> Thuban does not exactly prefer high clock over low timings, but if the IMC is overclocked nicely, it could.


http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=355

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/1128266-g-skill-ripjaws-x-vs-corsair.html

The corsairs: http://www.corsair.com/memory/intel-memory-upgrades/dual-channel-intel-memory-upgrade-kits/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9b.html


----------



## BWG

The corsair's are something I am not much help with, but I bet you can run those Ripjaws at 6-8-6-20-24-1t 1600 1.65v

No, nm not the CL9's


----------



## The Sandman

Update,

Finally got to play more with the HTT this past weekend and came up with this!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


Update,

Finally got to play more with the HTT this past weekend and came up with this!


----------



## iamwardicus

Update for me! Went to XP64 and My scores went up....


----------



## Riskitall84

Shame the IMC on this 955 sucks!

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Soon as Bulldozer comes out and the Phenom II's drop in price im gonna grab a load and bin them









Still need to try my Dominator GT Hypers though


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I'd like to get put on the list -- I think the screenshot below has everything required? Also, CPUZ validation @ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038624


----------



## odin2free

*UPDATED*

Have two new kats joining in on this...list keeps growing..
im excited to see scores for any new BD chips that come out along with...Older memory scores on older AMD chips if anybody has some and would like to share some scores...im willing to help out specially on older boards..helps to know older tech to get used to newer tech









Gatekeeper:
You should try to get those timings down that seems stock memory timings
Your system is stable 24/7 at those settings ya?

Try to get down to 1600MHz at cl7 
you should be able to 
or you could go all out and over clock up to 1800 or higher and go really loose timings...
Which specific kit do you have?


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I haven't tried too hard, but this ram seems to be pretty low binned -- if you have any suggestions to get lower I am glad to hear them though! I have only tried 8-8-8-22 with limited success, and even at this speed/timings I had to bump the voltage to 1.675v to get it to pass two batches of 50x IBT...

Edit:

Just found myself on the list, thanks!


----------



## odin2free

ya lower your Freq down lower..it will help you get that CasLatency down...
amd likes low latency hope you know that for all the studying you prob been doing for your system?

you can keep your mem at that rated volts..

Do you have links to your specific ram kits..


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I haven't done 24hrs of prime, but I have done several rounds of 50 linpack tests through intel burn test. I have primed the system with almost the same timings and speeds though... I'll probably do some prime this week. The part number listed on the SPD tab is the kit, it's your normal run of the mill xms3, with an xmp-2000 profile. It seems very touchy though. So do y'all think I am running it looser and/or slower than it could go?


----------



## odin2free

YOu could go higher frequency near 2000 MHz with really loose timings...your board and chip should support that...

Or like i stated Run it at 1600MHz and lower the timings...
seriously this is expensive ram and could do really really well for an intel platform..

But Like state Lower timings are better for amd systems...
but future chips will enjoy the higher frequency alot more then these phenoms...
So when you can try to run at both 2000 with really loose timings 11-11-11-40
and 1600 at 7-7-7-21

These are really nice stics just would like to see more from em instead of the stock Profiles that your board supports...


----------



## BWG

Odin, the Corsair XMS3 Series is entry level. I had this exact same set when I purchased a 2600k setup back in february. They are good, but they won't overclock that great.


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Odin, the Corsair XMS3 Series is entry level. I had this exact same set when I purchased a 2600k setup back in february. They are good, but they won't overclock that great.


Thats what I had thought, I made the mistake of being rushed while I was picking stuff out, because I came in with a list of the exact items I needed and they were out of stock on the couple that I had picked out (their website lies!)... I made the assumption that since it was rated 2000MHz that there would at least be some headroom to work with... I may try and lower the clock and tighten up the timings and see if that gives me any better results as far as performance per voltage and whatnot.

I have to admit, this is the first "performance" type computer I have built since the Geforce 7900GT was considered "high end graphics"


----------



## odin2free

Ok im looking at them further...
lame..
just go lower frequency bet your system will actually enjoy that more..
sorry that you got a lame kit..


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I'm at 3:15 prime95 blend, going to let it run over night, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## yuksel911

My ram is Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 1.65v


----------



## odin2free

@ Gatekeeper..Ready to see what happens in the morning..








Should hold stable

@ yuksel..
You cant raise your NB without crashing huh...
thought those asrock boards and the 925 were nice chips should be able to get to right below 3000 NB

that will bring up your score significantly

I just played metro 2033 first time..was five buck said why not grabbed it installed on my main rig and on my macbook (bootcamp win7)
and wow
main rig maxed out supreme on 42 inch 1080p screen sick
On macbook air not so sweet had to lower the settings down to medium and low to get it to stop glitching all over the place...but ya thats the card wasnt expecting to get quality from the macbook but it still runs realy nice..

Over all first impression Game is tight...but to short..need to get more into it...


----------



## yuksel911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15256808*
> @ Gatekeeper..Ready to see what happens in the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should hold stable
> 
> @ yuksel..
> You cant raise your NB without crashing huh...
> thought those asrock boards and the 925 were nice chips should be able to get to right below 3000 NB
> 
> that will bring up your score significantly
> 
> I just played metro 2033 first time..was five buck said why not grabbed it installed on my main rig and on my macbook (bootcamp win7)
> and wow
> main rig maxed out supreme on 42 inch 1080p screen sick
> On macbook air not so sweet had to lower the settings down to medium and low to get it to stop glitching all over the place...but ya thats the card wasnt expecting to get quality from the macbook but it still runs realy nice..
> 
> Over all first impression Game is tight...but to short..need to get more into it...


i can hit to 2720NB with 272FSB x14 = 3.8GHz CPU (MY BARRIER I THINK) because my cpu is c2 :S not c3 =( he needs hell of a voltage to hit 4ghz .


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15256808*
> @ Gatekeeper..Ready to see what happens in the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should hold stable











Damn you thread #3!









I need to figure out exactly what that error means... It's just outside of fully stable I think, its able to run several iterations of 50x IBT tests, memtest, and just got that error after 7 hours. The other cores would have probably been fine for 24hr, but I killed the prime until I hunt it down.

This makes me sad, I thought it would hold!


----------



## BWG

Gatekeeper, if I were you, I would downclock to about 1800, and tighten the timings as much as you can. (Pretty much what odin said lol)

I think you can safely bump the cpu voltage a tick more to see if it passes. 1.55v is supposed to be safe, but I personally won't run mine that high.

Odin, you are so late on Metro 2033. What FPS are you getting? I think the game is cool, but I could not get into it myself.


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15262415*
> Gatekeeper, if I were you, I would downclock to about 1800, and tighten the timings as much as you can. (Pretty much what odin said lol)
> 
> I think you can safely bump the cpu voltage a tick more to see if it passes. 1.55v is supposed to be safe, but I personally won't run mine that high.


Yeah, I think I may bring the divider down one and try and tighten up the timings to 7-7-7-22 or so if possible... I'll just have to see if that makes it happier. As far as the core voltage, do you think that this error in Prime was because of the core or because of the ram being clocked up?


----------



## Riskitall84

Ok getting better results going lower but just cant get my NB any higher with this CPU











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BWG

Guys, I am at work. These hot desktop chicks are driving me nuts! I got my B55 to do 3200. What is the highest CPU/NB voltage you have tried?


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15264329*
> Guys, I am at work. These hot desktop chicks are driving me nuts! I got my B55 to do 3200. What is the highest CPU/NB voltage you have tried?


Sorry mate









3010 takes 1.325 volts but no matter what I push it to (all the way to 1.65 volts) it wont load Windows


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15262415*
> Odin, you are so late on Metro 2033. What FPS are you getting? I think the game is cool, but I could not get into it myself.


I have yet to even look at that..
been playing it fun stuff..
(ya i dont keep up on games that much to busy in the past and now specially with pictures and such )
Journals and magazines for politics and such like that lately and military coming in play so ya
Im currently though enjoying portal 2 yes late again i know...but whatever...everybody is all about these new games bf3 and old republic(which im actually excited for) and im just not into it anymore need more puzzle based games these fps and such are just boring..
hence why i do more photo and such now than ever just because its interesting to me to just edit the hell out of the pics and go ya am i professional now look a professional from nat geo taught me this (yes i do get help from a pro) and he tells me the same most pros use editing programs and ya they have expensive pics but when it comes to it "about the photographer not the camera"

I thnk my fps on my main rig is like 50+ dont know i know on the macbook though i had to go low settings n such might be more then 20 havent checked yet

@ riskitall
Try to raise your busspeed..
and maybe lower your multiplier...
your just doing a benchmark to see best score right now can tell...
But is that bench you posted good 24/7?


----------



## yuksel911

who will add me to the







list ?


----------



## odin2free

be patient please... you will get on a list soon enough..


----------



## marsey99

kingston 1600 lovos on 1.68v


----------



## ORL

WTB some Bulldozer results please!


----------



## odin2free

ya were all waiting to get our bulldozers...
Im not personally getting one...because i am leaving soon and need freedom from gaming and overclocking for awhile..(yes its a curse but a good one)...
So there will be others im sure that will bring in some base results for maxxmem...Yes (there will have to be an update for it) but they are coming please wait for them
we are all just as excited as you ORL









Im ready to see the platform of AMD to take advantage of the Higher Freq. Memory that is out (2000MHz and Above) Specially for latency scores

Ahh dont tempt me to get one i just got my grants in (two months later) so have money...but need camera equipment.....more then anything else


----------



## odin2free

*UPDATED*

Got some new people joining on this

marsey99 and yuksel911

Pretty good scores from all the local users on this thread...

Remember guys just put the maxxmem test on normal priority..it removes me from being able to see your NB easily right there..instead of having to look at cpuid...

Thanks deffinitly will get some more scores of my own shortly mostly laptops...
So still if you guys have macs pcs notebooks and what not that are ddr ddr2 n ddr3 but only for AMD systems..

(i share my macbook air results because a couple were deffinitly wanting to see the benches..)

This is AMD thread and scores but you are more then welcome to post intel notebook scores...for maxxmem..but they will not be put on the list..(there is an intel thread for maxxmem to i believe)

So again thanks this is helping me find memory for people so quick to


----------



## BWG

SWEET!!!!

I was on a spreadsheet updating mission today, and now I am done becasue odin rocks!


----------



## odin2free

oh sorry lol...

i was just uber bored looking at cameras so thought id get to work


----------



## BWG

2 more and you are clear for the marketplace!


----------



## FtW 420

Might as well post this one, it's the only thing I improved a bit benching today...


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15307172*
> 2 more and you are clear for the marketplace!


Eins mehr


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;15321883*
> Might as well post this one, it's the only thing I improved a bit benching today...


I think what impresses me more is that this is on the 955 chip
Start running 24/7 then ill consider









Seriously strong scores...only time will tell till i can get my own lab to start benching many systems harder and harder









(2 months 2 weeks 4 years iceland)


----------



## BWG

FTW and Reggie, do either of you have your CPU/NB voltage that you used during your bench?


----------



## 66racer

Not sure if Im the first with bulldozer but this is a quick one I whipped up, no work just a little bump in the cpu-nb to 2515mhz


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15350515*
> Not sure if Im the first with bulldozer but this is a quick one I whipped up, no work just a little bump in the cpu-nb to 2515mhz


what at 4.7 ghz was taht easy to push it up to that?

Honestly thats pretty cool
raise that NB up to 3000








bet you can hit 13 with no problem

Seems pretty good though i like it









Oh and yes your the first one with BD, how is it treating you so far?


----------



## sunnyFTW

6-8-6-20


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15350968*
> what at 4.7 ghz was taht easy to push it up to that?
> 
> Honestly thats pretty cool
> raise that NB up to 3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet you can hit 13 with no problem
> 
> Seems pretty good though i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and yes your the first one with BD, how is it treating you so far?


BD is fun, but the 1100T at 4244mhz is killing it in benchmarks like wprime and superpi. 4.7 wasnt too bad, 4.9 is where im stuck at but dont have too much time making 4.9 stable yet. If I can get that I will be happy







I really want an honest 5ghz though but its demanding on the cooling system.

Im hearing the imc in BD gets sensitive around 2600mhz cpu-nb, but i will be trying for more tonight, yesterday i was focusing on cpu mostly.


----------



## odin2free

Ya thats what ive been reading on reviews for BD its requiring watercooling that is frozen to even perform as it should kinda sad...

Deff like to see that 5 GHz stable from those chips on these am3+ sockets that are out and also with bios updates to support the chip


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15344526*
> FTW and Reggie, do either of you have your CPU/NB voltage that you used during your bench?


haha finally selling all my stuff...(will be going lower in price here in a bout a day on certain items keep your eyes opens







)

Going to do updates here shortly and give a special shoutout to the first maxxmem i have seen of the Bulldozer Chip hah


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15357603*
> Ya thats what ive been reading on reviews for BD its requiring watercooling that is frozen to even perform as it should kinda sad...
> 
> Deff like to see that 5 GHz stable from those chips on these am3+ sockets that are out and also with bios updates to support the chip


Didnt want to get off topic in the memory thread, at 5060mhz still a dog. I dont want to sound negative but facts are facts, i feel good knowing that I tried my best and thats what it is lol I benched at 4400, 4600, 4800, 5000 (just using round numbers) and it scales exacally the same, each 200mhz the benchmarks get slightly faster in the same increments. Assuming it continues to scale that way It would take 5700mhz+++ to get it to MATCH my 1100 at 4244mhz. Max stable I could really keep it at was 4860mhz but the voltage needed put it right at 60c which was just under the 61max, and that was only within 5mins on prime. So it may not be stable in the long run. This thing just needs a lot more cooling than your average overclocker, and I thought I had what it needed but nope.

Bulldozer shouldnt have been marketed for gaming like they did, it should have been sold to the productivity crowd, and who knows overall the thuban cpu's probably still more wise choice.

At the end of the day I dont totally regret getting it, it was fun overclocking something so new but it left a "whatever" feeling after it was all said and done. Im currently using it a bit before I decide to sell it. Set on 4736mhz


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Didnt want to get off topic in the memory thread, at 5060mhz still a dog. I dont want to sound negative but facts are facts, i feel good knowing that I tried my best and thats what it is lol I benched at 4400, 4600, 4800, 5000 (just using round numbers) and it scales exacally the same, each 200mhz the benchmarks get slightly faster in the same increments. Assuming it continues to scale that way It would take 5700mhz+++ to get it to MATCH my 1100 at 4244mhz. Max stable I could really keep it at was 4860mhz but the voltage needed put it right at 60c which was just under the 61max, and that was only within 5mins on prime. So it may not be stable in the long run. This thing just needs a lot more cooling than your average overclocker, and I thought I had what it needed but nope.

Bulldozer shouldnt have been marketed for gaming like they did, it should have been sold to the productivity crowd, and who knows overall the thuban cpu's probably still more wise choice.

At the end of the day I dont totally regret getting it, it was fun overclocking something so new but it left a "whatever" feeling after it was all said and done. Im currently using it a bit before I decide to sell it. Set on 4736mhz


oh ya i forgot you cant refund those chips huh...that really blows...

At least somebody will buy that beast from ya when you decide to go back to another 1100







or lower


----------



## 66racer

still have my 1100







Posted the 8150 craigslist los angeles for fun to see what happens, Worst case if that magic bios comes out I can buy another


----------



## cajun73

7-6-6-22-1t


----------



## robbo2

http://imgur.com/tqX2z


bad chip


----------



## odin2free

*Update*

Fixed some errors that were on the sheet...got the new users on the list and the older ones are just smashing there own scores easiry ...

So time to help these lower scores get up (some have really good mem kits and boards along with cpu's









So lets also give a warm welcome to the first bulldozer maxxmem for this group 
66Racer

wohooo ahhh woooo,,,crowd goes wild...
just kidding but pretty awesome to see that the chip still needs work but was able to handle very well (if you have the right cooling for it)


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cajun73*











7-6-6-22-1t


is that the highest NB you can get to ?

oh and that memory is awesome

Try pushing more volts to get the 1600 at CL 6 








That would be awesome if you can do that under Air cooling


----------



## BWG

I typed a long message this morning, but the site had 500 errors for about 15 minutes and I had to leave for work.

Nice work odin.

Robbo, wth! Are you playing with LN2 or something? I cannot get my X2 to hold anything over 4.5GHz and here you come in with 5.3 @ 1.5125v? That is an unholy chip!

What voltage did you use to get the CPU/NB to 3400? I can't get mine to stick that high on X4, but maybe I can on X2 or X3.


----------



## Shaded War

G.Skill 1333 2x2GB kit (F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK)

7-7-7-19-1T 1.5V


----------



## BWG

Where is the overclock? You have the cooler to do it!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


G.Skill 1333 2x2GB kit (F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK)

7-7-7-19-1T 1.5V


Turn off auto for ht link 
go into NB and raise it as high as you can before bsod...
best is to get it at 3000 MHz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15364579*
> oh ya i forgot you cant refund those chips huh...that really blows...
> 
> At least somebody will buy that beast from ya when you decide to go back to another 1100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or lower


Someone saw me mention I was thinking about putting the 1100 back in and well ended up in a sale







time to get back to work on the 1100 overclock. Gonna use the money for another gpu or custom water loop, not sure yet but with bf3 i will need another gpu.


----------



## BWG

H20....

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15386983*
> H20....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


?

I had a water cooler for sale...
Now i just have mobo, Ram, SSD, Velociraptor drive, Case, Power Supply, Gpu (5770 great folding device FYI)

hah


----------



## BWG

He said he was considering a gpu or water, I said H20.

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## odin2free

isnt the 560 ti a really awesome card...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15387871*
> isnt the 560 ti a really awesome card...


It is, especially the msi one I have but I have BF3 on order and wanna play maxed out, the beta would lag on ultra everything as expected since I think they say you need a 580 to max it out. Otherwise it does great on crysis 2 and starcraft 2. Im just not too excited about the gpu placement in my case/mobo arragement. Spending $550 on a 580 doesnt seem responsible right now and $250 sounds nicer when saving for a wedding lol.

Im on an over the counter h2o cooler that i modded for more radiators, but i think its tube diameter is holding it back from what h2o is really capable of, not to mention having a pump on the cpu block probably slows down the amount of heat draw from the cpu itself. This setup is GREAT for the 1100t but when Im searching for high 30's/SUPER low 40c range its not gonna happen, fully loaded im at 44-45c on prime. I think I need more voltage and less heat for stable 4300+


----------



## odin2free

Ya get another one then
Wedding ohh man thats going to be nice.
are you going to be doing a vegas style wedding, and then camp out in the redrocks to save extra tons of money just to get a certificate







hahh that would be hillarious but so much fun(think im going to do that in like 5 years when out of military lol


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15383069*
> Robbo, wth! Are you playing with LN2 or something? I cannot get my X2 to hold anything over 4.5GHz and here you come in with 5.3 @ 1.5125v? That is an unholy chip!
> 
> What voltage did you use to get the CPU/NB to 3400? I can't get mine to stick that high on X4, but maybe I can on X2 or X3.


Playing around with DICE







cpu-z was reading wrong I was actually at 1.7v. I can't remember the NB voltage but I think it was around 1.5v. I never intended to try MaxxMEM benchmark but when I got that I was tempted to throw my hypers in and try and get well over 12 but was to lazy lol.

I was using G.Skill eco ram rated for 7-8-7-24 but it wasn't playing nice with tight timings.


----------



## BWG

The timings were not playing nice because of all those fluffy pink ninjas you have.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

DDR2 run:










Incase you need cpuz in the screen:


----------



## BWG

Nice run. I think you can get higher scores if you go to 3.2 or 3.4 GHz on that CPU/NB.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Turn off auto for ht link 
go into NB and raise it as high as you can before bsod...
best is to get it at 3000 MHz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Where is the overclock? You have the cooler to do it!


Made a mistake when I built this pc. 4+1 phase motherboard. Guess everyones first build isnt perfect.


----------



## decimator

Here's mine.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decimator*


Here's mine.











Nice to see even numbers for a change lol 
really good scores...solid those are some nice timings on those sticks for 2000Mhz...mine are 1800 but wont let me keep 8-8-8-22 when i try to go higher..


----------



## BWG

odin, yeah no doubt. Lot's of zero's


----------



## cajun73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


is that the highest NB you can get to ?

oh and that memory is awesome

Try pushing more volts to get the 1600 at CL 6 








That would be awesome if you can do that under Air cooling


Been balls crazy around here for a couple days. Waiting on my video card to get back from rma so I'm stuck with synthetic benches until then. I can't quite get 2.8 nb no matter what voltage I push. I do will post more when I get on a real keyboard.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Edit: New session underway will post results soon.
Edit2: Small Tweak









270 ref - 9-9-9-24









280 ref - 8-9-8-24









Ignore date and times didn't set bios between attempts.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Ya get another one then 
Wedding ohh man thats going to be nice.
are you going to be doing a vegas style wedding, and then camp out in the redrocks to save extra tons of money just to get a certificate







hahh that would be hillarious but so much fun(think im going to do that in like 5 years when out of military lol


I wish lol would save me a bunch, we might do our wedding certificate in vegas early next year for tax benefits and wedding is end of 2012. Its putting a big dent on my hobby money, think thats why i have been more focused on the computer upgrades since $300 in pc is a lot and $300 in my car hobby is nothing lol Having a wedding at a local country club place, Budget was $30k but I think we might go just a hair over, Im just a kuckle dragging grease monkey, just really working my money to the limit, my girl is doing the same too though so its all good, i would have been ok with a small wedding haha More money for my hobbies


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15387081*
> He said he was considering a gpu or water, I said H20.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


hahah i thought of corsair water cooling series lol
Durrr remember ladies H2O=water


----------



## djriful




----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*












Updated with higher score + tweaking.


----------



## BWG

Lot's of nice results posted! Keep them coming...


----------



## xbalki

Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 at 8-8-8-22-30 1600mhz 1.65v
Phenom II X4 @ 3600mhz w/ NB @ 2400mhz..
Also, all other timings besides Twr which is set to 8 are set to minimum in BIOS.
I'm getting a feel that my scores are too low..what's your opinion on this?

Any tips to increase bandwidth/latency for a daily overclocked gaming rig?


----------



## BWG

The stock timings are 7-8-7-20, 1.65V. Are you sure you cannot set your timings at least to stock in your bios? Do me a favor, install AMD Overdrive. Click on memory and see if you can get your timings lowered by using it. I am downloading your motherboard manual right now. It is going to take a little bit here at work. I will edit this post with more information.

You could overclock the CPU/NB to more like 2800 or 3000 and also your core clock to whatever your chip will let you do; somewhere around 4GHz.

What air cooler do you have though? If you are using the stock cooler, I would not go any higher than you are right now.

Your memory is entry level Corsair. It is not going to do much more than what it is, but you might be able to go up to 1650-1700 or lower you timings by 1 notch. (Run 6-7-6 possibly or 7-7-7)

EDIT: You certaintly can set your timings to the factory specs in your bios. The manual says:

CAS# latency
Options are: Auto (default), 3T~7T.

RAS to CAS R/W Delay
Options are: Auto (default), 3T~6T.

Row Precharge Time
Options are: Auto (default), 3T~6T.

Minimum RAS Active Time
Options are: Auto (default), 5T~18T.

1T/2T Command Timing
Options are: 1T (default), 2T.

TwTr Command Delay
Options are: Auto (default), 1T~3T.

I would set your timings to 7-8-7-20 and 1t at 1.65v to see if that will work. I am having problems finding whether the memory supports the 1t, but if it fails, just change it to 2t. Try to tighten them even further after you re-test.


----------



## xbalki

I remember trying to set stock timings and having to reset CMOS in order to get my computer running.
I'm using Tuniq Tower Extreme cooler, I had to change it because on stock cooler i would get very high temps. I know i could get more out of my CPU, but I'm not comfortable raising voltages.
I'll try to set stock timings and come back.

EDIT: Nope, It won't work..best I could get is 8-7-8-20....btw what should I set the Row Cycle Time to?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BWG

Are you setting the memory voltage to 1.65v? Do not leave that on auto.

I found the specification on the stock command rate. You have it set to 1t and stock is 2t. Try setting it to 2t and 7-8-7-20. Also, set the rct to what CPU-Z says. (Corsair does not specify the row cycle clock on their site, but you may be able to see what it should be set to by looking at the SPD tab of CPU-Z.) Run maxxmem again to see if your score is better. Now that you have stock stable, try reducing other timings while at 2t to see if you get better results.


----------



## xbalki

Its sais 41 but I've got it to 30 right now.
Also on the XMP profile in CPU-Z i can see 8-7-8-20 timings but with 7 on the Ras to Cas timing not on the RAS precharge timing, as I have now.
And I'm positive I've set the correct voltage, I've verified numerous times.
Is there any software that can read all of the XMP profile timings? It would be really usefull, because there are other timings in the BIOS which I don't know how to set,I'm just using the lowest value..


----------



## BWG

AMD Overdrive is supposed to show them and allow you to load a file to set them up, but I have never messed with it.

Corsair says 7-8-7-20-41 and 2t is the correct timings. That matches up with your XMP profile on the SPD tab of CPU-Z, right? I saw a ss of someones CPU-Z tab that said the same thing Corsair does on their forums; the timings I mentioned above.

I would set everything to those timings, run the MaxxMem, and then start tightening. You will not get much more out of this memory though. I would try 7-8-7-20-41-1t, test it, then try 6-7-6-20-41 and 2t, test it....

I would leave the row cycle clock at 41. Reducing that will have a very minimal effect compared to taking the CAS down, RAS to CAS, or RAS pre-charge down.


----------



## xbalki

My CPU-Z actually shows 8-7-8-20-41 2T timings, not 7-8-7. Strange.








I can't set my ram to the "correct" timings. I've tried 7-8-7-20-41 2t and it didn't work. I've also tried 8-7-8-20-41-2T and it didn't work. 
The best I've got to work is 8-8-7-20-28 1T.

Any attempt to take the CAS or RAS to CAS down ends up in not being able to boot.
Dunno what to do..maybe theres something wrong with my sticks?
Thanks a lot for your assistance.

EDIT: Current Maxxmem score:


----------



## BWG

It does not make sense. I think you should pay Corsair a visit on their forum. The C7 in the memory model means cas 7. (cas latency)

You putting it at 1t instead of 2t is overcloking it. The score is not terrible for running the CPU and CPU/NB at those clocks. I wonder what in the world is up with those sticks though.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

I wanted to get serious about overclocking my memory. I wanna see what the dominator gt series is really capable of (4dimms, 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 2t 1.65 stock). What would max recommended voltage be, I have heard 1.7v for 24/7.

Also I dont really know the relationship in the timings, I looked up what each does but what would the right order to lower them in and how? I gave timings a go once and at a lower mhz (1333 or 1600) i got latency in the 7 range, might have been 7-8-8-24 or something, but 9-9-9-24 2t at 1900mhz was still faster.

it just seems that most people dont overclock memory so much and I know the people in here would be great for info









Thanks


----------



## BWG

Honestly, the memory guru's will tell you it is not one or the other, (timings vs clock) it is about efficiency. I have tested low timings by downclocking memory, but it seems like that was more effective back when AMD's IMC's were slower. Now it is a balance of the 2. I have never messed with your memory, so I am not 100% sure.

CAS Latency is probably the most important, but it depends on how high you have to adjust the other 2 significant timings. It would not make sense to take a 7-7-7 timing to 6-8-8 at the same clock speed. You would likely gain nothing or very little. 6-7-7 with higher sub-timings should be better than 7-7-7 with lower sub timings from the testing I have done. If I take my sub timings from 20-24 to 28-40, I see very little change.

1.70v sounds fine. I don't think it is worth going up to 1.75v. I think they would handle 1.75v fine though with proper cooling.

If I had your sticks, I would test 1600 vs 1800 at all sorts of timings. I would setup the sub timings to the maximum allowable, and then test 8-9-9, 8-8-9. 8-8-8, 7-8-8 an so on. When you find out how low you can go or which timings work better, I would record the info, set it to stock, an then test 1800.

You will start to see what makes your memory work best. After you get done messing with those timings, I would set your command rate to 1t and re-test the 3 main timings again.

You can tweak those sub-timings later.

I would use Sandra instead of MaxxMem though. Also, run at least 3 tests on each setting you try; average the 3.

1600 and 1800 are just numbers that are round. You can use whatever is close to those with your fsb oc. Like you said though, you memory seems to like the higher clock speed. I bet the results would change if your IMC was only 2GHz. You might be able to get 3.2 or 3.4 out of that chip though. Have you tried?


----------



## ORL

No where near the max numbers I have achieved but the only photo I uploaded with Maxxmem open as of this time. It will be another 2 weeks before I can come back and update my numbers due to business. I was getting over 14 on my total score at around 4.7Ghz and my memory just short of 2500Mhz

Yes that is a bulldozer at those clocks undervolted... Do not assume more juice means your going to clock higher.







Finesse not force my friends.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


snip

1600 and 1800 are just numbers that are round. You can use whatever is close to those with your fsb oc. Like you said though, you memory seems to like the higher clock speed. I bet the results would change if your IMC was only 2GHz. You might be able to get 3.2 or 3.4 out of that chip though. Have you tried?


I start having issues above 3100mhz cpu-nb but my voltages are also at 1.33v (1.35v load), I recently saw that its safe to go up to 1.45v on the cpu-nb, is that actually true on thuban? I might go for higher settings but wanted to run that by someone else too


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I start having issues above 3100mhz cpu-nb but my voltages are also at 1.33v (1.35v load), I recently saw that its safe to go up to 1.45v on the cpu-nb, is that actually true on thuban? I might go for higher settings but wanted to run that by someone else too


1.45v's is OK as long as your CPU temps are cool enough, probrably no higher than 20c _max_ to be safe - It can be warmer and still do it but I'd rather not suggest that.

Of course if you can get it colder you can use even more voltage there.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;15456066*
> 1.45v's is OK as long as your CPU temps are cool enough, probrably no higher than 20c _max_ to be safe - It can be warmer and still do it but I'd rather not suggest that.
> 
> Of course if you can get it colder you can use even more voltage there.


lol Im not looking for ln2 or anything haha. Wait so for h2o what would you think? Prime temps are 44-45c (ambient about 78-80F), gaming 38-42c depending on ambient temps


----------



## BWG

Do me a favor,







because I have seen this done before, try 1.375v and 3200 instead of plugging in 1.45v and 3400.

Kryton, do you mean 20C idle? Are you trying to tell us that your chip never goes over 20C?







Whatchutalkinboutwillis?

66, your temps are good, but I fear that when you hit about 50C with these wicked overclocks you might have some instability due to higher temps. I did not say your temps are high, the chip might just prefer to be in the 40's.

I know you like the cores at 4.2, but if you drop to 4.0 you may need less voltage to run your IMC at 3200 or 3400. 4.0 is plenty to keep the games happy, and memory does impact gaming pretty significantly. I am not saying your FPS is going to be better, you may just notice it scaling better without occassional jittering.

If I had a thuban, I would shoot for 3200 24/7 and not 3400. 3400 would just be a nice benchmarking clock for the..... MaxxMem thread!

I try to stay 1 step below my max oc. I think this helps slow degradation. So, I do not push more than 1.4v through my IMC, more than 1.50v through my cpu, more than 1.65v through my memory for 24/7 operatrion (I fold a lot)

But, when it comes to benchmarks, I have a benchmark setting. 1.55v through cpu, 1.75v through memory with a 120mm aimed on the sticks, 1.45v through the IMC.... Get my painted picture?

My temps stay under 40C always. But, I have a decent loop.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15459030*
> Do me a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I have seen this done before, try 1.375v and 3200 instead of plugging in 1.45v and 3400.
> 
> Kryton, do you mean 20C idle? Are you trying to tell us that your chip never goes over 20C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchutalkinboutwillis?
> 
> 66, your temps are good, but I fear that when you hit about 50C with these wicked overclocks you might have some instability due to higher temps. I did not say your temps are high, the chip might just prefer to be in the 40's.
> 
> I know you like the cores at 4.2, but if you drop to 4.0 you may need less voltage to run your IMC at 3200 or 3400. 4.0 is plenty to keep the games happy, and memory does impact gaming pretty significantly. I am not saying your FPS is going to be better, you may just notice it scaling better without occassional jittering.
> 
> If I had a thuban, I would shoot for 3200 24/7 and not 3400. 3400 would just be a nice benchmarking clock for the..... MaxxMem thread!
> 
> I try to stay 1 step below my max oc. I think this helps slow degradation. So, I do not push more than 1.4v through my IMC, more than 1.50v through my cpu, more than 1.65v through my memory for 24/7 operatrion (I fold a lot)
> 
> But, when it comes to benchmarks, I have a benchmark setting. 1.55v through cpu, 1.75v through memory with a 120mm aimed on the sticks, 1.45v through the IMC.... Get my painted picture?
> 
> My temps stay under 40C always. But, I have a decent loop.


cool i will try the 3200 at that volt this afternoon. I will also lower to 4.0 to see how this effects the stability of it.


----------



## BWG

It's worth a try. My denab needs 1.375v on my cpu/nb when I run 3.0GHz and a cpu clock of 4.3GHz. If I take the cpu clock down to 4.2, I only need 1.35v to run 3.0. It might help, but I will wait and see.


----------



## haziqk10

Just wanna share my memory overclocking on my new sabertooth...


----------



## odin2free

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haziqk10*


Just wanna share my memory overclocking on my new sabertooth...











long while since you shared...


----------



## haziqk10

Yep, I was busy with my studies.







Now that my new sabertooth arrived, I though of doing a quick benchmark with my ram.









Shame that with the new 9 series motherboard, unlocking processor is difficult. Maybe with new bios can fix this problem.


----------



## odin2free

Did they release a new one yet or is it still under work...

I almost have all my parts sold from my ROG rig that i made...
Still have memory that is built specific for amd systems..lol

But ya I feel that scores are pretty low for what you could get...hit that ten mark already


----------



## Kryton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Do me a favor,







because I have seen this done before, try 1.375v and 3200 instead of plugging in 1.45v and 3400.

Kryton, do you mean 20C idle? Are you trying to tell us that your chip never goes over 20C?







Whatchutalkinboutwillis?

66, your temps are good, but I fear that when you hit about 50C with these wicked overclocks you might have some instability due to higher temps. I did not say your temps are high, the chip might just prefer to be in the 40's.

I know you like the cores at 4.2, but if you drop to 4.0 you may need less voltage to run your IMC at 3200 or 3400. 4.0 is plenty to keep the games happy, and memory does impact gaming pretty significantly. I am not saying your FPS is going to be better, you may just notice it scaling better without occassional jittering.

If I had a thuban, I would shoot for 3200 24/7 and not 3400. 3400 would just be a nice benchmarking clock for the..... MaxxMem thread!

I try to stay 1 step below my max oc. I think this helps slow degradation. So, I do not push more than 1.4v through my IMC, more than 1.50v through my cpu, more than 1.65v through my memory for 24/7 operatrion (I fold a lot)

But, when it comes to benchmarks, I have a benchmark setting. 1.55v through cpu, 1.75v through memory with a 120mm aimed on the sticks, 1.45v through the IMC.... Get my painted picture?

My temps stay under 40C always. But, I have a decent loop.


No, I mean when under a load, I never said or used the term "At idle" with that.









I have pushed it at higher temps before and it didn't hurt the chip but I'm stating 20c as a _safe_ "Under load" temp. 
Since I'm running a custom loop vs a ready to bolt-on made system, I can do more with it since I designed it the way I wanted it to be.


----------



## MoRLoK

Memory manufacturer is GOODRAM. The best RAM in my opinion ( GOODRAM PRO especially).


----------



## HobieCat

I did this the other day. It's not bad, but with some more tweaking I should be able to score much higher.










The memory used was a kit of 2000mhz 8-8-8 Domintaor GT's.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


No, I mean when under a load, I never said or used the term "At idle" with that.









I have pushed it at higher temps before and it didn't hurt the chip but I'm stating 20c as a _safe_ "Under load" temp. 
Since I'm running a custom loop vs a ready to bolt-on made system, I can do more with it since I designed it the way I wanted it to be.










Wow!!!! Those temps are wonderful. I better look at your loop when I have some time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoRLoK*


Memory manufacturer is GOODRAM. The best RAM in my opinion ( GOODRAM PRO especially).


You sure that BETTERTHANGOODRAM is not better? Do you know who makes their chips?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I did this the other day. It's not bad, but with some more tweaking I should be able to score much higher.










The memory used was a kit of 2000mhz 8-8-8 Domintaor GT's.


Look at you all coming in here and posting some nice results!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;15464155*
> No, I mean when under a load, I never said or used the term "At idle" with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pushed it at higher temps before and it didn't hurt the chip but I'm stating 20c as a _safe_ "Under load" temp.
> Since I'm running a custom loop vs a ready to bolt-on made system, I can do more with it since I designed it the way I wanted it to be.


How much radiator surface do you have? I hope to build a custom loop by the end of the year.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15466252*
> How much radiator surface do you have? I hope to build a custom loop by the end of the year.


Currently a triple/3 fan Swiftec unit I've had for sometime now. A 4 fan would be even better for it's extra capacity and with the Thuban it would be better. I don't suggest treating one of these chips like you'd normally think to, think overkill on the cooling and you'll actually have things about right.









Also helps that I do some HVAC work as part of my job so I do know a little about keeping things cool.

BTW, when I say mine under load is at 20c or lower, I'm doing "something" extra to make it that way







for bench runs, normally it's around 30c or so idle but I've never had it go past 40c under most situations except for when I'm pushing the crap out of it.

Sometimes I run into a thermal spike when trying to boot and I have had alot of trial and error time figuring that out.
That's how I know at a given higher voltage voltage if it doesn't want to boot, _dropping_ CPU voltage will fix that problem most of the time if all else is good. In my case and all six cores going this starts to happen around the 1.53v mark and yes, the chip's temps during boot will spike quickly.
I've already seen evidence of this thermal spiking problem doing runs where a run would be started but it would crash and dropping voltage would let it run longer before the crash happened.

Long story short - Higher clocks and voltages with one of these chips makes them act up unlike other chips with less cores. What a quad or even lesser cored chip can normally handle with comfort, these are fussy about for good reason and it's way too easy to go too far with these with all six cores running.


----------



## MoRLoK

I just like them. For me are most stable ever and i had plenty of different memrory modules since 1995







.

Micron D9

http://www.goodram.pl/strona.php?dzi...GOODRAM%20Play

For sure there are better THANGOOD


----------



## 66racer

BWG--
Tried 3250 at 1.375 and it wouldnt post, needed to reset bios eventually. I really think its because I have 4 dimms of memory but am happy I still get 3055mhz cpu-nb

Kryton---

Gez thats nice!! lol Im already looking for a new case for my future loop, Im really liking the rosewill ultra blackhawk which just landed







lol but I have the regular blackhawk and was very impressed with the quality, Only thing I wish a case the size of the ultra blackhawk had was more 5.25 drives


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15482943*
> BWG--
> Tried 3250 at 1.375 and it wouldnt post, needed to reset bios eventually. I really think its because I have 4 dimms of memory but am happy I still get 3055mhz cpu-nb
> 
> Kryton---
> 
> Gez thats nice!! lol Im already looking for a new case for my future loop, Im really liking the rosewill ultra blackhawk which just landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol but I have the regular blackhawk and was very impressed with the quality, Only thing I wish a case the size of the ultra blackhawk had was more 5.25 drives


My setup is on a tech bench, not in a case. Ever since I got this tech bench I've not used a case unless I had to.
Really easy to swap stuff around or even go with an entirely different setup, usually I can boot it and begin setting up the OS within minutes. Getting to all the components is a snap and yes, on air the hardware is MUCH cooler since it's not confined within a box.
If possible, I'd look into one of these setups. I use mine for absolutely everything and simply love it. You won't be piling drives in it like you can a case with enough storage bays/slots and that's one tradeoff you'll have to deal with if you do.
One HDD and one DVD drive is all I have on this but still works fine for me.

Added some pics so you can see how versatile it is.








Never mind the "Brown" hoses, I need to replace those soon and will do so, discolored from age.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;15490155*
> Never mind the "Brown" hoses, I need to replace those soon and will do so, discolored from age.


I dont see why the rest of the board is ugly...might as well keep it ugly all together lol..gives that feeling that the machine is actually being used...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15490757*
> I dont see why the rest of the board is ugly...might as well keep it ugly all together lol..gives that feeling that the machine is actually being used...


It may be ugly but it runs.








I've never seen a benchmark program with a preference for what a system actually looks like.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;15493200*
> It may be ugly but it runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a benchmark program with a preference for what a system actually looks like.


Hell ill make a program when i learn how to that you have to put your motherboard color and conditions and everything in to see if it affects the benches,
oh man that would be great...What are you running through those tubes Beer? Would do pretty well i would think







oh man you could distill beer by using your computers heat to cook the water AHHAHHAH


----------



## salvanos

got some problem with maxxmem...
got 3 computer cannot bench with high priority

anyone got same problem?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos;15517441*
> got some problem with maxxmem...
> got 3 computer cannot bench with high priority
> 
> anyone got same problem?


Just bench it with normal priority...Should not have any problems then...
if still occurs remove the settings files and reopen it..


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15515975*
> Hell ill make a program when i learn how to that you have to put your motherboard color and conditions and everything in to see if it affects the benches,
> oh man that would be great...What are you running through those tubes Beer? Would do pretty well i would think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man you could distill beer by using your computers heat to cook the water AHHAHHAH


Yeah, now my secret is out - System fueled by Budweiser. :


----------



## salvanos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15522650*
> Just bench it with normal priority...Should not have any problems then...
> if still occurs remove the settings files and reopen it..


no prob with normal priority
just curious why some computer cannot bench with high priority


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvanos;15529172*
> no prob with normal priority
> just curious why some computer cannot bench with high priority


Its the program.

This program is nice for quick ease to see what kind of scores we can come up with really..There are other programs to use for benching memory Off the top of my head i dont know that will give you a score but i know they are there..linx is one of them ?


----------



## BWG

So, tell me, does the beer taste great, or is it less filling? This is what I sought out to learn today.


----------



## Kryton

And I'd have to guess you coudn't decide so you kept trying to figure it out, 12oz at a time.


----------



## odin2free

UPDATE
Ok ladies, New update that needed to be done.

Some of these scores are amazing, im wondering where alot of these kats who have just posted and what not coming from.

So Finished the update and what not to some DJ Santana AT22 Trance Episode Mix set in Miami, Epic mix...Its really good im looking for a track list for this Cuz WOW, would say many other words as to how amazing it is...

heavy stuff..at 140~BPM Trance..Not Dubstep..(not really into it gets boring to me hearing the same tracks be dropped at everyshow because all the guys want to get all hard and angry while all the chicks are like umm well i guess he doesnt want to get laid tonight,(Ya it really happens its effing hillarious)

Anywho, Sorry for rant enjoy some new scores and seeing some really good memchips (along with an FX appearance)


----------



## MightyMission

check for dub steppers reggae ,similar to trance and it contains the roots of dubstep.Heavy like lead but with a vibe that will keep your feet and arms flying all night








a little taster:

__
https://soundcloud.com/britte-prazer%2F2-breath-2-echo-version-by-rubadub
90's Japanese Reggae


----------



## BWG

bump lol


----------



## odin2free

BWG:
hows that laptop working out for ya...
Im in love right now workin on an dell dimension 8200 with RDRAM at 256Mb mem lol
its super fast...pentium 4 @ 1.79 GHz









Im planning an upgrade in memory lol get this bad boy to two gigs worth..the max it can go
Boy this puppy flies


----------



## BWG

This laptop is actually blazin man. I am really impressed with it. The SSD made it purr. I would be shunned if I posted the MaxxMem score!

Am I in???


----------



## odin2free

are you running Liquid nitro...
Thats some awesome scores...prob the best memory i have seen yet









what version of 7 or xp is that?
you do that gamer version of win7 or xp?
pretty cute looking hah

yes your in think you beat out our liquid guys they run heavy systems with bogus amounts of money to get crazy scores...your laptop is a must have


----------



## HobieCat

I just noticed a small typo in the spreadsheet for my submission. My ram speed is listed as 1706 6-6-6 in the spreadsheet, when in reality it was 1806 6-6-6.

Not that it really matters, but I thought I would point it out anyways


----------



## BWG

You missed the disqualifier, it is an intel platform lol.

Win 7 Ultimate 64. I use Fences and Window Blinds by Stardock. Fast 1333 ram though huh! CL9 even. Shows how bad AMD really is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I just noticed a small typo in the spreadsheet for my submission. My ram speed is listed as 1706 6-6-6 in the spreadsheet, when in reality it was 1806 6-6-6.
> Not that it really matters, but I thought I would point it out anyways


Fixed my man... BBQ FTW!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> You missed the disqualifier, it is an intel platform lol.
> Win 7 Ultimate 64. I use Fences and Window Blinds by Stardock. Fast 1333 ram though huh! CL9 even. Shows how bad AMD really is.
> Fixed my man... BBQ FTW!


Thanks









...and you just had to throw that BBQ in there didn't you


----------



## BWG

It is too cold for fires in Canada... LOL


----------



## tw33k

Please add me...


----------



## beezweeky

Can you add me please? Thanks!


----------



## boostinsteve

Still working on it, but here is is so far. Pretty peppy for an everyday machine now.


----------



## BWG

Updated...


----------



## DrSwizz

Here is a quick & dirty attempt I made using DDR2, please add it to the list.


----------



## AMDMAXX

Did someone mention my name?


----------



## idiota115

Hi there









Corsair Vengeance Low Profile, 2 x 4 GB sticks: CML16GX3M41600C9. Clocked @ 1472 Mhz



Thank you


----------



## odin2free

To those who are new, along with those who are members but are not seen posting anymore then this:
"add me thanks please blah blah" and only posting a picture of maxxmem and never to reuturn or even put input into the thought of why this group was made in the first place...

Been searching through and a minute few are still posting here and getting help that they need and are asking for...That is what we are here for not to get a name on a list to look hey check it out im on a list with these people so im cool....

SO if your just joining and or have joined not long ago and made no contribution to this thread being alive would you mind actually participating in the group

Now back to getting my friend out of jail...Gotta love these protests..that are happening,

Oh thanks bwg for update was going to get to it earlier so you took care of some work today...
now time to get this dell 8200 up and running again
(128mb of mem is sweet) on stick died lol

@drswizz
Woah, thats pretty sweet have you gotten any lower timings with that memory low have yet to see cl3 timings on amd systems ha

i wonder if maxxmem will run with RDRAM lol


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> To those who are new, along with those who are members but are not seen posting anymore then this:
> "add me thanks please blah blah" and only posting a picture of maxxmem and never to reuturn or even put input into the thought of why this group was made in the first place...
> Been searching through and a minute few are still posting here and getting help that they need and are asking for...That is what we are here for not to get a name on a list to look hey check it out im on a list with these people so im cool....
> SO if your just joining and or have joined not long ago and made no contribution to this thread being alive would you mind actually participating in the group
> Now back to getting my friend out of jail...Gotta love these protests..that are happening,
> Oh thanks bwg for update was going to get to it earlier so you took care of some work today...
> now time to get this dell 8200 up and running again
> (128mb of mem is sweet) on stick died lol
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> @drswizz
> Woah, thats pretty sweet have you gotten any lower timings with that memory low have yet to see cl3 timings on amd systems ha
> 
> 
> 
> With CL4 I can clock 550MHz+, but with CL3 I cannot clock very high at all.
> You might want take a look at this, it is a bit more impressive that my OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746850
> This OC is done by Dale-C here at the forum:
> http://www.overclock.net/u/96044/dale-c
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> i wonder if maxxmem will run with RDRAM lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be able to run Maxxmem on any system that runs WinXP. I tried it on a system with EDO RAM clocked to 83MHz once, but unfortunately I did not get a proper score as Maxxmem seems rounds really low scores down to zero.
Click to expand...


----------



## BWG

I wish I had some of that ram laying around for you. All I have is DDR. I have about 4 or 5 sticks of that ranging from 128 to 512.


----------



## odin2free

@drswizz
now that is sweet...
and that is what im worried about maxmem giving me wack scores that i know would not be right for this ram lol
just gotta wait for memory to come in and clean up the computer properly before benching it all,

@bwg
aww alright..

Am building my pops a editing station that he can use for after effects and premiere he has a macbook pro and got him some more memory so he can stop complaining lol and he stopped he loves the speed increase..
trying to get under a 1000 bucks,
going with intel on it though.. kinda difficult,
he gave me a list of what he wanted
awesome video card
awesome processor
awesome amounts of memory
mac osx...

ya i laughed saying hmm will have to look into how to build a custom comp and use mac on it
going to be fun..


----------



## Bkpizza

Hi guys interesting thread, its a pretty good guide to improving my own system. Heres what I have now, if anyone has any ideas?

This is with Gskill Ripjaws 1600 9-9-9-24 kit , F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)


----------



## BWG

Is that a C2 or C3 chip?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hi guys interesting thread, its a pretty good guide to improving my own system. Heres what I have now, if anyone has any ideas?
> This is with Gskill Ripjaws 1600 9-9-9-24 kit , F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL (2Gx2)


Bump RAM voltage and try 7-9-8-24-33. And more CPU/NB speed.


----------



## Bkpizza

Its a C3 and thanks for the advice, I'll give the timings a try. Do you think that at 1.6V and 1736mhz will be ok though?


----------



## Bkpizza

Here is what I am up to now, 1.6V DDR

Anything tighter or faster on memory or NB makes it crash


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Here is what I am up to now, 1.6V DDR
> 
> Anything tighter or faster on memory or NB makes it crash


Not bad. Now take the RAM voltage up to 1.7v and try 7-9-8. You will need to bump the CPU/NB voltage also, I would set it around 1.4v. That should allow you more speed also, although you are probably getting close to your max CPU/NB speed at 2900MHz..


----------



## BWG

I ran my c3 at 3000 24/7 at 1.375v.

You can go as high as 1.75v on those chips if you have some good air flow. I ran 1.65v 24/7 on my chips though.


----------



## moonmanas

Testing newly fitted BD thing...not bad for starters except WEI drop from 7.4 to 7.2 from 955 to this BD


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Not bad. Now take the RAM voltage up to 1.7v and try 7-9-8. You will need to bump the CPU/NB voltage also, I would set it around 1.4v. That should allow you more speed also, although you are probably getting close to your max CPU/NB speed at 2900MHz..


Ok will do, but how safe is 1.7V on the memory? Thanks for the help.


----------



## tw33k

Wish this was stable...

 

Have to settle with this..

 

Not too bad at all


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Ok will do, but how safe is 1.7V on the memory? Thanks for the help.


It is no big deal


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> It is no big deal


Alright cool. Thanks.


----------



## BWG

Do you guys want a steam chat room for this club?


----------



## moonmanas

New CPU FX4100 can I submit this please


----------



## Lee79

Here is mine for my sig rig. Ram is at 1.65v


----------



## BWG

I am using the same memory I had in my AMD rig. I overclocked the piss out of it trying to get the highest benchmark possible. I plop it into my new 2600k setup and at my stock clocks and timings, I have doubled the best score I ever got on an AMD platform!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I am using the same memory I had in my AMD rig. I overclocked the piss out of it trying to get the highest benchmark possible. I plop it into my new 2600k setup and at my stock clocks and timings, I have doubled the best score I ever got on an AMD platform!


Think you have the same ram as mine? know what you mean see two posts prior OC the piss out of BD and ram for 11 gbs but then I cant get an i7 for £80 in UK


----------



## BWG

Yep, C7. Mine has blue heatsinks. Sad isn't it? I sold all my AMD stuff. I wonder how well the IMC works on Llano. Anyone know?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yep, C7. Mine has blue heatsinks. Sad isn't it? I sold all my AMD stuff. I wonder how well the IMC works on Llano. Anyone know?


Was going to get a proper am3+ board sick of hanging around for the full bios update from asus for my sig board to take the FX4100, but already leaning toward Intel. so the ram I have 4x2gb dual channel will go on an intel board with like an i5? Im thinking UD5. I Thought it took different tri channel ram, total noob with Intel! Find that bit attractive learning all over again!


----------



## BWG

It will work fine. Intel takes single, dual, tri, depending on the board. What chip are you thinking about getting? Micro Center has some great deals right now if you are close to one. I have a few promo codes.


----------



## moonmanas

an i5 2500k or -7 2600 going to have to sell my stuff first and a mac mini thats as much use to me as rubber lips on a woodpecker! Im UK so it's all zillion times more than where you are, so codes no good to me here but thanks...


----------



## BWG

You've got mail!


----------



## Thanos1972

Ram is 8gb (4x2gb) kingston KHX1600C9AD3B1 or by its name kingston hyper x blu.ram voltage is at 1.65 and cpu_nb at 1.325
What are the safe limits for 24/7 for ram and cpu_nb voltage guys?
I need to know in order to try and lower the timings.


----------



## BWG

Got my g.skill running at 2133 right now. G.Skill brings it! 1600 stock. 10-11-10 24 1t timings ain't the best, but It flies.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> 
> Ram is 8gb (4x2gb) kingston KHX1600C9AD3B1 or by its name kingston hyper x blu.ram voltage is at 1.65 and cpu_nb at 1.325
> What are the safe limits for 24/7 for ram and cpu_nb voltage guys?
> I need to know in order to try and lower the timings.


You can prob go 1.4 easily

You should see about tigtening those timings down a bit though
AMD loves to have low Latency (Tight timings)
keep you NB at what it is now
but Lower the Ram Frequency TO get some tight timings
but try to get at 1800MHz to CL 7 (pretty hard to do specially without proper cooling)

Oh and btw nice name


----------



## odin2free

As for the rest of you kats
Sorry havent been on in forever...
Got alot of stuff going on right now with no computer to test on anymore...
Going to try and figure out how i can get my older anthlon system to run from usb stick with xp on it so i can at least have something to work on when i sell my macbook air within the month...
Getting ready to leave for military and what not so ya going to be fun
going to look at the charts this weekend to see about updates and such ok ladies..


----------



## BWG

My profile says, "I am a man!"

hahahaha

Nice of you to stop by. It has been relatively dead in the thread, so there should not be any updates to do.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My profile says, "I am a man!"
> hahahaha
> Nice of you to stop by. It has been relatively dead in the thread, so there should not be any updates to do.


Well I expect that to change soon.With Bulldozer plowing down world records,we should see some more interest in AMD memory performance.Also,the folks over at Maxxmem are hard at work !


















http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/result-browser/top30---latency.php


----------



## moonmanas

New on sig proper am3+ board...keep the thread going..... Happy Xmas


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> New on sig proper am3+ board...keep the thread going..... Happy Xmas


Sweet!You should be able to run some faster speeds with that FX cpu.Pretty impressive score for 1610MHz,you have a lot more in the tank







Get that NB up also.


----------



## moonmanas

I'll attempt 2600 0n cpu/nb....







....... A bit better...


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> I'll attempt 2600 0n cpu/nb....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... A bit better...











That's getting too close for comfort for my personal best of 11.81GBps! Time to see what the IMC in this new 960T I picked up can do.Challenge accepted!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's getting too close for comfort for my personal best of 11.81GBps! Time to see what the IMC in this new 960T I picked up can do.Challenge accepted!


Ok you will be happy to know I cant do cpunb @2800 grrrr and when it wont do it for some reason i gotts jump the cmos grrrrrr again... But got room in the cpu









How's this


----------



## moonmanas

New personal best







can it be updated on the rankings page please?


----------



## BWG

Maybe....

I am visiting family, it is Christmas.


----------



## moonmanas

I have iimproved it again think that's my lot for now until properbios comes out..


----------



## BWG

Are you good with spreadsheets?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Are you good with spreadsheets?


Me? No have no idea about them, sry...


----------



## BWG

Ok, I will do it sometime soon I promise. I am seeking a little helper with the spreadsheet. Odin, I had to change my password, so when you come back on here, just send me your gmail email, and I will give you access again.


----------



## 66racer

Looking for help with maxxmem, this really started back when I did the switch to the CHV from an msi 890fx.

On a fresh startup if I run the test or even after light duty stuff I get very low results, like 10.20GB/s but If I run a particular benchmark that is more about multithreading (custom pc benchmark suit 2007) then run maxxmem my results are back to normal, well they match the msi 890fxa-gd70 results at 10.70's GB/s.

I would like to start overclocking my memory again and want to figure out why this happens. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BWG

I have no clue.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have no clue.


Yeah Im almost thinking about starting a thread on it but its so weird I dont think anyone would know unless its a hardware/software engineer lol


----------



## sweffymo

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## rush2049

What CPU is that????


----------



## Kryton

I believe it's a 960T fully unlocked.


----------



## BWG

Yeah, it is. That is a folding buddy showing his results.


----------



## Kryton

Picked up a FX 4100 CPU and I'll see what I can make it do once it gets here.
Should be interesting to compare it to the 1100T's performance.


----------



## AccellGarage

Add me member maxxMEM2



memory clock 950Mhz [1900]


----------



## LBear

My results for now....


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> My results for now....


Must say I cant be bothered looking at the bench results, my eyes are sort of drawn elsewhere


----------



## moonmanas

My new best please update


----------



## BWG

This ^


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looking for help with maxxmem, this really started back when I did the switch to the CHV from an msi 890fx.
> On a fresh startup if I run the test or even after light duty stuff I get very low results, like 10.20GB/s but If I run a particular benchmark that is more about multithreading (custom pc benchmark suit 2007) then run maxxmem my results are back to normal, well they match the msi 890fxa-gd70 results at 10.70's GB/s.
> I would like to start overclocking my memory again and want to figure out why this happens. Anyone have any ideas?


Dude,Iv'e been shaking my head over this also.Scores are all over the place,but seem low most of the time.I'm even tried running DDR3 at 1575MHz @ CL 4-5-5-15,scored low.


----------



## tw33k

Still not as good as it should be...



I like the latency score tho


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Still not as good as it should be...
> 
> I like the latency score tho


Is it because your'e ram is in Single Channel mode?


----------



## tw33k

I removed 2 sticks and left 2 in the red slots. It then showed as single channel. I switched them to the black slots and they were back to dual channel. Now for some reason CPU_Z is saying single channel again!


----------



## tw33k

Back to dual channel but results no better. ASROck need to update the UEFI for this board. Still feels unstable. On the summary screen it says the RAM is in single channel mode but when I'm in windows, software like CPU-Z reads it as dual channel


----------



## MadGoat

Interesting when comparing to the others...


----------



## kzone75

2x4GB Corsair XMS3 2000MHz 9-10-9-27-51 2T..

Are you allowed to have two entries?


----------



## prescotter

Hmm..

Weird that a 2500k @ 1333mhz memory, scores highe bandwith then AMD @ 2133+mhz


----------



## BWG

Nope, not weird at all!


----------



## Kryton

First try with the FX-4100 chip and G.Skill RipjawsX RAM.


----------



## sundrou

OCZ AND KINGSTON 8GB 4X2


----------



## MadGoat

A little more tweaking... I finally got under 50ns


----------



## sundrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> A little more tweaking... I finally got under 50ns


here ya go mine


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sundrou*
> 
> here ya go mine


woot!

Nice scores there bud!


----------



## HobieCat

You guys need to tighten town your timings, it will really help to lower your latency.



*This is just a re-post of one of my old scores*


----------



## MadGoat

uhh, yeah... we're arnt dice cooling our rigs 24/7

4.7 ghz is a little extreme...

I doubt I'd be able to eek 6 on anything


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> uhh, yeah... we're arnt dice cooling our rigs 24/7
> 4.7 ghz is a little extreme...
> I doubt I'd be able to eek 6 on anything


Oh, don't worry about the cpu frequency in my screen shot, I just happened to run maxmem at the end of a dice run just for fun.









I could almost reproduce the same score on air cooling at ~4.2ghz, but the Nb would be lower, and therefore affect the score a little bit. I was just putting that up to show how much tight timings can affect the latency score.


----------



## sundrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sundrou*
> 
> here ya go mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot!
> 
> Nice scores there bud!
Click to expand...

thank you, i will try to play with timing to see how much i can push it more


----------



## TinGolon

*24/7*



...

*test with 5.3ghz cpu*



regards.


----------



## tw33k

I really thought/hoped this RAM would be a lot better...


----------



## Bravo2010

I would like to get my scores better


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> I would like to get my scores better


mostly timings with your setup there...

try to get 8-8-8-24-38-1t

kick voltage up to 1.65 on ram if it isn't already.

if you can rock 8-8-8 stable try 7-8-7 after that...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> mostly timings with your setup there...
> try to get 8-8-8-24-38-1t
> kick voltage up to 1.65 on ram if it isn't already.
> if you can rock 8-8-8 stable try 7-8-7 after that...


This...aim for 7-8-7-21-1T


----------



## TinGolon

a little more performance and lower latency...changing 2T x 1T



regards .


----------



## Bravo2010

I bumbed my northbridge and upped the v's a little and went to 1T and got a bump, I couldn't change timings, I would get unstable.


----------



## Kryton

Got a little more out of it this morning.


----------



## sundrou

this the maximum i can get on my OCZ later i will test the kingston affter i will try my bulldozer

8150 over asus ch IV testing lol



now turn of 2000mhz:thumb:


----------



## sundrou

will this is the result of 2000mhz but not stable when run hyper p i beleve i hit the wall with mobo or cpu later when i get my buldozer i will continue testing


----------



## MadGoat

Whelp I think I found what its happiest at for awhile...



Going to leave it there I think


----------



## tw33k

Managed to squeeze a bit more out of mine..


I'm happy with the latency


----------



## sundrou

this a good result i have but system not stable when runing hyperP any way i will try to downclock the CPU


----------



## BWG

I will update the spreadsheet this weekend.

I gave moon access, but I have not had time to do a video tutorial to help him with updating the ss yet.

Hey guys, I fold. On the 18th we are have our monthly foldathon which lasts 2 days. Brownie is setting up his rig to fold for the event. There are prizes and stuff. Click the link in my sig and *put me down as your referral* if you decide to fold a little bit in the event.

The easiest guide to get your rig folding is post #2 in the 2011 chimp challenge found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/993932/chimp-challenge-2011-is-over#post_13175707

Put your OCN name down instead of OCNChimpin.


----------



## Gecko

Here's my first crack at this. Let's see how I did.










I hope I get added to the list! Cheers!


----------



## Redwoodz

Nice to see this thread rollin' again!








eye candy


----------



## BWG

Yeah, I no longer own anything AMD myself, but I will try to keep it all updated. I still need a nice gentleman to help with the spreadsheet sometimes while the fantastic odin is away. I cannot find the dang time to do a tutorial for moon on how to input entries, but he does have access if he wants to try.


----------



## Big Viper

First time on this... Gecko just pushed me right off the bat.. nways thanks man... ^_^



Hope to be added also to the list... Cheers and have a great Overclocking Day everyone... ^_^


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Here's my first crack at this. Let's see how I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I get added to the list! Cheers!


Looks awesome! Great timings at 1800








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Nice to see this thread rollin' again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eye candy


Ok, whats your cooling / trick? That's insane...


----------



## MadGoat

OK,

I had to keep tweaking...









But this is what I've come up with...



Blend stable. And my new 24/7 clock.


----------



## damric

First attempt with Bulldozer and a set of Blue RipjawXs. Can't get that pesky 1866 divider to work, perhaps I'll have to really juice the CPU-NB.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Looks awesome! Great timings at 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, whats your cooling / trick? That's insane...


For one I keep the ambient temp low as possible for bench runs,usually around 15c
The NZXT Havik I'm using is awesome after I lapped it
My Zalman Z9 Plus is dialed in pretty good,
2 CM low-speed 120mm Intakes in the 5.25" drive bay
1 140mm medium speed Front intake
1 120mm low speed bottom intake
1 140mm medium side-panel intake
2 140mm low speed Top Exhaust
1 120mm high speed Rear Exhaust w/fan controller
1 140mm medium speed CPU cooler push fan(NZXT stock)
1 120 High speed CPU cooler pull fan(CM Excalibur w/ open air shroud)
1 90mm stock AMD fan on the backside of VRM/CPU socket
the results are pretty amazing


That's with voltage set at
CPU 1.635v-LLC auto
CPU/NB 1.45v
HTT 4.0v
RAM 1.79v
My 6790 on stock 1.175v clocked up to 1076MHz never goes above 45c also


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## qisoed

helo all this is my first post in this section.



btw it is run with Command Rate 1T...dunno why Maxxmem didn't able to read it.

I have also run with 2400 but the memory copy score drop about 3-4k since I must make it run at Command Rate 2T. Any suggestion for help?


----------



## MadGoat

what is your NB running at?


----------



## qisoed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> what is your NB running at?


errr...in Asus F1A75-V Pro no way to set NB or in other words NB just increase along with the increasing of FSB but cannot be seen. dunno if the other Llano mobo able to set it but here not. there are 3 increasing that can bee seen that is processor, ram and the gpu which embedded inside the processor.


----------



## 66racer

I almost feel like a trator, just went intel and this was one of the fun amd sections, Im sure I will be back in here some time again


----------



## BWG

This ^

This is the very reason I have not been so active in the thread these days. My stock score on a 3.0 GHz NB was 9MB/s and plop it into an Intel 2600k rig and it is 22MB/s. Anyone else want access to update the spreadsheet?


----------



## AMD4ME

If all you do is run benchmarks then Intel might be OK. If you actually use your PC, then AMD is just fine and often preferred by many.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1204943/fud-amd-pulls-blind-test-at-recent-show


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> If all you do is run benchmarks then Intel might be OK. If you actually use your PC, then AMD is just fine and often preferred by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204943/fud-amd-pulls-blind-test-at-recent-show


I absolutly agree with your statement (didnt read link yet), my 1100t was great, thats why Im debating whether i want to sell my mobo/cpu but know I should since i dont need 2 computers.

I went intel just to play/oc a new system, thats all. Already tried an 8150, 1100t was great, and now 2500k.

Please dont take it as the start of a debate but I will say though, going from my 1100t in sig below to the 2500k at 4.8ghz 1866mhz memory feels like i ran my amd processor at stock cpu-nb then overclocked the crap out of it to 2800+ mhz. It brought that kind of snap to the system. I just wish it was more challengint to overclock lol, Im sure as I push it further I will find that challenge but 4.8 seemed too easy. I also like how amd you can fine tune the individual parts of the cpu more precisly than intel, but thats just because i like to tinker with stuff.

I have less than a week with it but have noticed heaven 2.5 used to load in 32seconds, now nothing new but the intel switch loads in 17seconds. But honestly that doesnt mean amd is no good. Gaming (which i do) the 2 systems feel very close to the same if not identical. I need to play more and gather more data, but that just proves you cant really FEEL it on games like bf3 at least. Skyrim which I dont play is different apperently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This ^
> This is the very reason I have not been so active in the thread these days. My stock score on a 3.0 GHz NB was 9MB/s and plop it into an Intel 2600k rig and it is 22MB/s. Anyone else want access to update the spreadsheet?


Yeah I hear ya, eventually that wall is hit. I was blown away how my same memory on intel at 1333mhz blew my bulldozer personal record while at 1866.


----------



## AMD4ME

I always tell people to buy what makes them happy.









I also alert them to Intel's chronic violations of law and attempts to crush AMD and eliminate all choice for consumers. What people chose to do is completely up to them. While trying to illegally eliminate any competition Intel was also convicted twice of U.S. tax fraud. Quite the unscrupulous company IMO.

Perhaps if more people used their moral compass then Intel would not be able to blackmail consumers as badly?

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2120866/intel-antitrust-claims-dismissed


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> I always tell people to buy what makes them happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also alert them to Intel's chronic violations of law and attempts to crush AMD and eliminate all choice for consumers. What people chose to do is completely up to them. While trying to illegally eliminate any competition Intel was also convicted twice of U.S. tax fraud. Quite the unscrupulous company IMO.
> Perhaps if more people used their moral compass then Intel would not be able to blackmail consumers as badly?
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2120866/intel-antitrust-claims-dismissed


I hear ya, voting with your money is a great way to express how you feel. Im not too up to speed about their business practices but have heard things in the news from time to time, im sure they paid up for their wrong doing. The one thing I dont like though is that it seems 1155 pci-e slots configurations seem so vanilla. I mean my asus CHV had a whole pci slot between the top 3 slots and bottom 2, which would have been perfect for a sli on the asus gtx570's lol

edit:
Didnt mean to get off topic here


----------



## AMD4ME

Unfortunately Intel has never really paid for their crimes... because they can "buy all the justice they desire", except in the EU, even though litigation continues even today per the link above. The damage to AMD and consumers is forever. Some times slighty off-topic is good because many people are not aware of what they are supporting when they spend their money with Intel.









http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/business/global/14compete.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Unfortunately Intel has never really paid for their crimes... because they can "buy all the justice they desire", except in the EU, even though litigation continues even today per the link above. The damage to AMD and consumers is forever. Some times slighty off-topic is good because many people are not aware of what they are supporting when they spend their money with Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/business/global/14compete.html?pagewanted=all


Thanks for sharing, its good to be informed. I personally went amd in 2011 to try the underdog out after P2ht and core2duo, and dont regret it. It was just time for something new. I really hope piledriver will do much better, I dont want amd to be known for only their APU's. Its nice to see the little guy compete with Intel too, its the american story.


----------



## AMD4ME

Piledrive / Vishersa desktop should be ~15% faster the the FX CPUs. Trinity laptop will be ~25% faster than Llano. Eventually most of if not all of mainstream PC users will be using an AMD desktop APU because they offer the best performance/value, consume less energy and are very efficient.

As blind tests have shown, CPU specifications and benchmark results don't tell the whole story.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204943/fud-amd-pulls-blind-test-at-recent-show

*BTW - 66racer*, thanks for an intelligent, hate free discussion. It's a refreshing change.


----------



## Aregvan

First time testing.
Might OC more once I get water cooling.


----------



## hotrod717

Here 's my score, still working on it.


----------



## BWG

Well, I bought a 960T and unlocked it to a 1605T. Might have something to mess with now. I need a better board first though.

I fold, so I measure performance with constant output under load. Intel smacks AMD in it, but I like AMD for the price though. Stability is easier sometimes.


----------



## broah




----------



## Disturbed117

New Score with New Ram.



The ram is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416


----------



## Disturbed117

*Scores Updated*


----------



## Aregvan

Thanks so much for score update!!

Really appreciate it!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Thanks so much for score update!!
> Really appreciate it!










no problem


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem


Thanks!









Also, how do I apply the tag?

Sorry noob to this


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how do I apply the tag?
> Sorry noob to this


You mean for your signature?

If so then this should work

Code:



Code:


 [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/0_30]AMD MaxxMemm Rankings[/URL]

Just copy that into your sig text field, Which you can do by.
Clicking your name in the top Right And scrolling down to Edit Signature Text.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> You mean for your signature?
> If so then this should work
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/0_30]AMD MaxxMemm Rankings[/URL]


Sweet got it!









On the first page it said this:

Code:



Code:


[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/1085742/"]AMD MaxxMemm Rankings[/URL]


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Sweet got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first page it said this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/1085742/"]AMD MaxxMemm Rankings[/URL]











Yeah, after ocn was updated a few things where changed.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after ocn was updated a few things where changed.


Oh lol thought so.

Again thanks a lot!


----------



## BWG

It is ok Disturbed....

My laptop even beats his scores









Guys......

Disturbed updated the spreadsheet last night so hit that rep button if you approve of his hard work!


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an intel chip. Ignore it and move on.


Sorry I am AMD noob


----------



## almstsobur




----------



## almstsobur

Ohh, SPD tab.


----------



## BWG

OP updated.


----------



## bmgjet

FX-8120 4.5ghz
NB:2.5ghz
HT 2.75ghz
Ram 2ghz
Patriot Sector 5 8GB:9,11,9,27,50,1T (stock meant to be 2T)

Water cooled with Antec 920


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*


*Added*







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8120 4.5ghz
> NB:2.5ghz
> HT 2.75ghz
> Ram 2ghz
> Patriot Sector 5 8GB:9,11,9,27,50,1T (stock meant to be 2T)
> Water cooled with Antec 920


Sorry.








If you can provide me with a valid CPU-Z shot of the spd tab i will add you.


----------



## BWG

Let me make the instructions a bit more noticible in the op.


----------



## damric

Here is my FX-4100 working hard on some blue ripjaws PC3-17000's.



This is v1.96. I'll be downloading v1.98 and I'll post again if there is significant change.


----------



## damric

A little obscene voltage, and a little more score









Same as above, except 5000MHZ CPU and 3000MHZ NB. This is also latest edition of maxmem, which correctly shows clocks.

Again, these are the blue RipjawsX PC3-17000CL9s.


----------



## The Sandman

I almost posted this in the general memory area but I know a few of you may have an answer for this.

I just received a new toy to play with in my sig rig, G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) Model F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD rated at 1.65v. What would a safe maximum dram voltage be for these as I get more into tightening? After a few pretests these are running very stable using stock timings at 2006MHz with identical previous OC of 4139MHz shown in the snips below. I couldn't believe how easy these where to work with. Had to increase Dram voltage to 1.687v but that's all it took.



Volts/temps after a short 3 hours of prime95, 10 runs of LinX on max, and 20 passes of ITB on max



Upgrading to a 8GB kit from 4GB I was hoping to retain somewhat close to what my ECO's would do and what a pleasant surprise to see that stock, these things out perform the ECOs even while being pushed very hard using the identical same OC.



Suggestions for a max safe dram voltage?


----------



## kzone75

And an update for you guys.











But I have not changed anything except re-installed Windows 7(again..) since my last results and tRC is a lot lower. And the command rate is 1T now.


----------



## damric

@ The Sandman,

From my experimentation of my own RipjawsX, I was able to do 1800mhz CL7 with 1.75 volts, but it wouldn't scale any more than that by adding voltage. Perhaps add more CPU-NB voltage and try for a few more MHZ there. Phenom II is very responsive to CPU-NB frequency, unlike my new FX...


----------



## Disturbed117

*List Updated.*

*Sorry for taking so long.*


----------



## MadGoat

Got a bit better score with some more tweaking











Edit: just saw that list was updated, thank for your work / time!


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> *List Updated.*
> *Sorry for taking so long.*


Nice to see some FX CPUs moving towards the top.


----------



## almstsobur

New personal Best


----------



## Disturbed117

Got a tad better score myself.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> New personal Best


Will update Tonight.


----------



## sumitlian

Hi Guys















This is Not bad for 2yr old ADATA 2x2GB 1333 CL9 1.65v ($28) when it is overclocked at 1706MHz 7-9-7-23-1T 1.755v










I wish







If only I would have owned this type of chip at factory speed of at least 1866Mhz CL9 !!!


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Not bad for 2yr old ADATA 2x2GB 1333 CL9 1.65v ($28) when it is overclocked at 1706MHz 7-9-7-23-1T 1.755v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I would have owned this type of chip at factory speed of at least 1866Mhz CL9 !!!


Sorry, I need a cpu-z SPD screenshot before i can add you.









You can download cpu-z Here

Rerun and Take screenshot of the SPD tab and MaxxMem And you are a set.


----------



## Kylezo

I was at ~10.25ish and I raised my cpu clock 100 MHz. I changed nothing else. My score went down to about 9.25...any idea what's up with that? Over lots of tests.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I was at ~10.25ish and I raised my cpu clock 100 MHz. I changed nothing else. My score went down to about 9.25...any idea what's up with that? Over lots of tests.


Could be more applications accessing memory when running test.


----------



## Kylezo

Oh, I hope I didn't forget to close something >.> thanks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I was at ~10.25ish and I raised my cpu clock 100 MHz. I changed nothing else. My score went down to about 9.25...any idea what's up with that? Over lots of tests.


That's not uncommon.You'll need to find your systems sweet spot which will change with each OC. It's not always about how high you go, rather how you blend everything together. Try using a similar, known stable CPU Freq but with a different combinations of Ref Clock and NB Freqs. The biggest gains are usually found by tightening timings and increasing the NB Freq. Cranking on the Ref Clock also helps lol.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> *Updated.*
> 
> Sorry, I need a cpu-z SPD screenshot before i can add you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download cpu-z Here
> Rerun and Take screenshot of the SPD tab and MaxxMem And you are a set.


No problem Sir, it was my bad








Now I am going to upload it with CPUz SPD tab. This time, values may be different.


----------



## rush2049

Small update, messing with my settings....

This is by no means stable (heat related), but if I went to H20 it very well would be:


Same everything from my previous entry....


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Small update, messing with my settings....
> This is by no means stable (heat related), but if I went to H20 it very well would be:
> 
> Same everything from my previous entry....


Kick your HT link up to around 2600 at least (higher if it'll go)...

You need more memory speed as well, 3ghz NB like 1866 +

Looks good!


----------



## Thanos1972

It seems stable even as an unlocked fourth core cpu.


----------



## BWG

I loved my B55 man. 4.4 and 3.0 was stable all the way until I sold it.

I need a good X6 or a X4 to fold in the Team Competition 24/7. I don't suppose any of you would have an interest.

Look at the Spreadsheet in the OP now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Small update, messing with my settings....
> This is by no means stable (heat related), but if I went to H20 it very well would be:
> 
> Same everything from my previous entry....


Update Coming tonight.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> It seems stable even as an unlocked fourth core cpu.


Sorry But i need a screenshot of The SPD tab of cpu-z as well.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## BWG

Hey guys, the club is official now


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Thanos1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Sorry But i need a screenshot of The SPD tab of cpu-z as well.


Here you are mate.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> Here you are mate.


*Added.*


----------



## rush2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Small update, messing with my settings....
> This is by no means stable (heat related), but if I went to H20 it very well would be:
> 
> Same everything from my previous entry....
> 
> 
> 
> Kick your HT link up to around 2600 at least (higher if it'll go)...
> 
> You need more memory speed as well, 3ghz NB like 1866 +
> 
> Looks good!
Click to expand...

My computer is not stable at those speeds.....
My HT runs at 2800 mhz normally (helps with a dual video card).
My ram does not scale well at higher ram speeds, at 1600 CL8 is the best I can get, at 1866 CL11 isn't loose enough... sucks I know...
So thats why 24/7 I run 1150mhz CL5, which is close-ish score wise and makes me feel good about the amazing timings I have.....


----------



## BWG

Hey MaxxMem club folks! There is a link in my sig for a contest that has prizes. All you have to do is sign up and fold a work units to be eligible. The contest starts tomorrow. BWG referred you, of course


----------



## mongen

Can someone provide me with tips on how to tweak this older system? I still get very random BSODs related to 0x50 or 0xbe memory faults. Maybe I should downclock them to 800mhz speeds? They are running at 2.1V as listed on the Kingston site. I have no idea about timings...

Voltages seem high but I need that much to run 2.6Ghz NB. I can get down to 1.44 if the NB is kept at 2.4GHz, but I can definitely feel the difference that 0.2 Ghz makes in windows and in games.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/resultasg.jpg

(uploaded here, as I get "An error occurred" error message when I try to upload an image...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey MaxxMem club folks! There is a link in my sig for a contest that has prizes. All you have to do is sign up and fold a work units to be eligible. The contest starts tomorrow. BWG referred you, of course


Dang it, I just ordered a full set of of custom case filters that won't arrive for a couple weeks. No 24/7 folding till they're in place but by next month you can count me in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Can someone provide me with tips on how to tweak this older system? I still get very random BSODs related to 0x50 or 0xbe memory faults. Maybe I should downclock them to 800mhz speeds? They are running at 2.1V as listed on the Kingston site. I have no idea about timings...
> Voltages seem high but I need that much to run 2.6Ghz NB. I can get down to 1.44 if the NB is kept at 2.4GHz, but I can definitely feel the difference that 0.2 Ghz makes in windows and in games.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/resultasg.jpg
> (uploaded here, as I get "An error occurred" error message when I try to upload an image...)
> Thanks in advance.


You'll need to do some stress testing with prime95. Usually a BSOD is Vcore related when testing but if memory issues are showing in everyday usage, it could be due to a lack of CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage as you haven't made any mention of where the CPU/NB voltage is currently set. This is just my best guess with the lack of info to start with. Feel free to PM me with Prime95 test results for more help or perhaps start another thread with what you learn.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey MaxxMem club folks! There is a link in my sig for a contest that has prizes. All you have to do is sign up and fold a work units to be eligible. The contest starts tomorrow. BWG referred you, of course


Great does that mean my anonymous folding on the ps3 for the past week means nothing ARGH...
well guess ill have to set it up for this...(ive been reading a ton about what kind of information has been used from folders its brilliant)
Thanks dont care about the prizes its all about the cure


----------



## BWG

You can signup right now and still have some points possibly.

Do you still have spreadsheet access? I may need your gmail address to get you back in there. Disturbed is doing a fine job while you are away.


----------



## odin2free

Emailed you my information...
Folding on main ps3 and second one will be up and running here in a couple mins...
then will get my macbook air going partly just to get the team some more points and data of course...(again i dont care about winning something just sharing some information)
now time again to look up ddr2 memory for an old hp computer for a friend...told her to just get a new computer instead but she likes the hp machine..(word and such is all she does and watch videos no gaming..)


----------



## BWG

Done...

Convince her to at least get a new board, maybe?


----------



## odin2free

Ill have to pull up these specs on the computer its an older system but i used to have one just like it..The heat sink for the processor has a HUGE copper cylinder in the middle of it that goes right through its pretty nice to see that (makes me want to strip it and use the copper for making bangles or bracers...
will see what she has just got it today she told me that she wanted more of something so i saw it only had like about a gig of memory so said lets upgrade somewhat and see what else is damaged...The thing is so dusty and gritty makes me sad that its treated like crap...

This is the computer i get to work on
This is the specs from hp site...(need to get a keyboard so i can use the computer dont want to drive two hours to get it)
Hp

and this is the motherboard lol Ridonculous

I did ask her if she wanted to order some memory from newegg but has yet to reply...
but now have both ps3's of mine folding
AMD users galore your machines are capable of running folding do it up just join a cause yes for prizes and such but do it for research and cures instead...remember the simple things in life go a long long way


----------



## ihatelolcats

help...why is my score so low


----------



## DrSwizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 
> help...why is my score so low


You are running your memory in ganged mode; change it to unganged.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSwizz*
> 
> You are running your memory in ganged mode; change it to unganged.


that wouldn't cause him to score that low


----------



## ihatelolcats

i tested on my old ram and ganged actually scored a little better. i might try unganged on this and see if it is different


----------



## mongen

Updated my scores after tweaking my system a lil more.



I can't believe some of my numbers are only slightly behind you DDR3 boys, this system is coming up to 3 years old??


----------



## MiyukiChan

Help.

When i'm trying to download MaxxPi Nod32 is telling me it's contains a multipacked trojan? Is this false? ..


----------



## mr one

all thigs stock


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Updated my scores after tweaking my system a lil more.
> 
> I can't believe some of my numbers are only slightly behind you DDR3 boys, this system is coming up to 3 years old??


ddr2 has lower cas. yours is cas4, decent for ddr3 is cas8


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Help.
> When i'm trying to download MaxxPi Nod32 is telling me it's contains a multipacked trojan? Is this false? ..


Yes,it's false. I use NOD32 as well and the same thing happened to me. Add it to the ignore list


----------



## mr one

how to get so low timings...? change ram?


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Yes,it's false. I use NOD32 as well and the same thing happened to me. Add it to the ignore list


Thanks!


----------



## sumitlian

Not bad for my cheap 'Adata 1333 CL9-2T 1.5volts' when it is overclocked to 1684Mhz 7-9-7-23 1T @ 1.71volts
Please Add me


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2309169

im kind of confused
looking at the chart, my speeds and setup are closest to

MoRLok 10.21 GB/s 14,370 MB/s 11,182 MB/s 9,240 MB/s 41.5 ns X3 450 3.770 GHz 2600 MHz GoodRam 1732 MHz 8-8-8-22

yet he has lower latency and scores almost 1gb/s better with a "worse" processor


----------



## BWG

What kind of voltage do you guys push through your X6's to get to 3.0 GHz CPU/NB?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What kind of voltage do you guys push through your X6's to get to 3.0 GHz CPU/NB?


Waaaaaayyyyyy too much.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What kind of voltage do you guys push through your X6's to get to 3.0 GHz CPU/NB?


Base CLK: 316
CPU Frequency = 4108MHz ( 316x13)
CPU-NB Frequency = 3160MHz
HyperTransport Frequency = 2212MHz
DRAM Frequency = 1684Mhz
DRAM Latency = 7-9-7-23-5-1T-110-8-4-27-4

CPU Vcore = 1.575v in BIOS (Don't worry, due to lack of LLC I have to set it to this voltage with CnQ enabled, and in prime blend there is about 0.075v of voltage drop)
CPU Vcore at load = 1.475v
CPU-NB Voltage = 1.35v
DRAM Voltage in BIOS = 1.755v
DRAM Voltage during prime blend = 1.71v
HyperTransport Voltage = Default

CnQ = Enabled
Hardware Thermal control = Enabled
CPU temp Warning set to at = 60c

Temps are under 59c when under load for 3hrs in Prime small FFT (measured by speed fan's Temp2, I know core temp lies about 8c less than actual)

This memory is not stable in blend even for at least 30minutes, well I do not consider this OC for research lab level operations







This is just for scoring higher







............and it isn't crashing when simultaneously running handbreak with 2 thread set to it while other four threads are set to GTA IV........everything seems fine till now.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What kind of voltage do you guys push through your X6's to get to 3.0 GHz CPU/NB?


Mine's at 1.45v


----------



## rush2049

Mine is at:

CPU: 1.475 in bios, with LLC on Full at load goes to 1.52

The real question is what are the CPU/NB Voltages set to to get 3.0 ghz on the memory controller.....
when pushing the memory controller, that is what matters voltage wise.

Mine is at 1.3 volts in bios, with LLC on Full about a .5 raise when doing memory stress tests....


----------



## mongen

I needed more than 1.4V to get 2.6GHz on my system - decided the extra heat wasn't worth it.

Switched back to multiplier OC and RAM running at specified 1066 ratings



Are these figures OK?

Just tested my lapypy, these figures are so much faster, and like in the top 5 of the list on P1?? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tw33k

There you see a good example of AMD vs Intel (and why I'm thinking of going with SB-e)


----------



## mongen

Bear in mind the AMD system is 3 years old, the i5 is 0.5 years (at least when I purchased it).

Which result of Maxxmem are we "competing" against anyway? Overall bandwidth? or latency? Or a combo of both?


----------



## tw33k

The "Reached Memory Score" is the number to look at


----------



## BWG

Yeah, the IMC on the Phenom II C2's and old X3's don't oc well. You were lucky to get 2.6 GHz.

I was just curious, thanks guys. I am at 2.8 right now. I fold 24/7 on the rig doing SMP bigadv. I was planning to push it a little more to 3.0 since I just put an Antec H20 920 on it.

Did you guys happen to see my RAM in my X4 @ 4.4GHz and 3.2GHz IMC vs Stock in my 2600k rig? The RAM got am 11.08 vs 24.00 lol

I posted my laptop scores several pages back so you can compare yours to mine.


----------



## Disturbed117

Will update later.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What kind of voltage do you guys push through your X6's to get to 3.0 GHz CPU/NB?


1.38v


----------



## ihatelolcats

im having an issue where maxxmem will lock up my computer if 2 cores are disabled. cpu use goes to 100%
why does this happen


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im having an issue where maxxmem will lock up my computer if 2 cores are disabled. cpu use goes to 100%
> why does this happen


Why do you want to disable 2 core ? Doing so will surely decrease overall scores in MaxxMem. Because Integrated Memory Controller in AMD CPU has been designed in such way that if you disable any core, overall CPU-NB is affected and during full you won't be able to utilize the full width memory bandwidth bidirectionally.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im having an issue where maxxmem will lock up my computer if 2 cores are disabled. cpu use goes to 100%
> why does this happen


No problem, I will swap my 2 core "955" with ya. MaxxMem runs fine, honest!


----------



## tw33k

I knew my RAM could perform better. My 1090T was holding it back. This is with an FX-8150 @ 4.5GHz and I haven't even tweaked the RAM yet. I think I can get more out the chip.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> how to get so low timings...? change ram?


This is for amd systems...But We can help you out








Let me finish updating this list ok and then ill see what i can help you with


----------



## odin2free

List is updated with some new kats...one thought he could sneak in but going to help him/her out with intel memory clocking


----------



## tw33k

Finally broke 12GB/sec


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> *List is updated* with some new kats...one thought he could sneak in but going to help him/her out with intel memory clocking


Thanks, I have been meaning to do it, just been busy.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally broke 12GB/sec


Good job on that tw33k. Has anybody posted any FX benches with the Samsung 30 nm memory on here? I am curious to see what numbers they will achieve with the better frequncy capabilities of FX CPUs compared to the Phenoms.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Good job on that tw33k. Has anybody posted any FX benches with the Samsung 30 nm memory on here? I am curious to see what numbers they will achieve with the better frequncy capabilities of FX CPUs compared to the Phenoms.


wont come close to thuban w/hypers


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Good job on that tw33k. Has anybody posted any FX benches with the Samsung 30 nm memory on here? I am curious to see what numbers they will achieve with the better frequncy capabilities of FX CPUs compared to the Phenoms.
> 
> 
> 
> wont come close to thuban w/hypers
Click to expand...

What in the world are you talking about? I count 29 Thubans on the MaxxMem score list. Tw33ks score with the FX-8150 is higher than 27 of them, currently placing him in 10th place overall. With the Samsung 30 nm WonderRAM he would score even higher. If by "won't come close" you mean it will "totally blow most Thubans away", then I guess I might agree with you, otherwise you are not making sense.

Edit to add: And Tw33ks setup is a "daily driver". Not some crazy balls out setup to make one MaxxMem run and then turn it off. Give the guy some respect for god's sake...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Good job on that tw33k. Has anybody posted any FX benches with the Samsung 30 nm memory on here? I am curious to see what numbers they will achieve with the better frequncy capabilities of FX CPUs compared to the Phenoms.


thanks mate. I might try that RAM (can't seem to find it local tho)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

The Samsung 30 nm is still relatively new. I see guys in the U.K. having to import it still, hopefully you can get it in Australia soon. I am currently running mine @ 1732 Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.35 volts, which is faster than you were running for your 12+ Gb/s score with the 8150 Tw33k. I have had this as high as 1950 Mhz 9-9-9 (1.65 volts) on my crappy old 555. I suspect you could really make this stuff sing on an FX, up above 2000 Mhz . Comments like RS's poo poo-ing FX's obvious good performance tick me off. It is bad enough that you have Intel guys blindly bashing FX performance here on OCN, but to see it coming from AMD guys is just......









This is with all stock voltages on the CPU and Memory (1.35 volts!)


----------



## beezweeky

I finally had some time to update my old score, and I got some new faster rams.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> The Samsung 30 nm is still relatively new. I see guys in the U.K. having to import it still, hopefully you can get it in Australia soon. I am currently running mine @ 1732 Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.35 volts, which is faster than you were running for your 12+ Gb/s score with the 8150 Tw33k. I have had this as high as 1950 Mhz 9-9-9 (1.65 volts) on my crappy old 555. I suspect you could really make this stuff sing on an FX, up above 2000 Mhz . Comments like RS's poo poo-ing FX's obvious good performance tick me off. It is bad enough that you have Intel guys blindly bashing FX performance here on OCN, but to see it coming from AMD guys is just......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with all stock voltages on the CPU and Memory (1.35 volts!)[/URL]


I hear what you're saying. I'm so glad I didn't listen to all the negativity and grabbed an FX. It's great. I've been reading reviews of Samsung's RAM and they are getting great results on very little voltage. I'm still struggle to get my GSkill RAM to run properly at 2000MHz but I haven't really tried much with the new FX yet (only installed it yesterday)


----------



## mongen

How come I was able to pull 13GB/s from a $500 laptop running DDR3, and you guys are only pulling 9GB/sec with high end desktop setups with DDR3?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> How come I was able to pull 13GB/s from a $500 laptop running DDR3, and you guys are only pulling 9GB/sec with high end desktop setups with DDR3?


intel


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys,
Would deffinitly like it if you help ihatelolcats out with the issues the amd system is giving him/her

Would really appreciate it, im leaving and said i would help out as much as i could and as of right now i am unable to look through bios screen to find possible problems...
North Dakota Here i come


----------



## mongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> intel


That's the only reason? Maybe I did something wrong when I benched it, but I doubt a $500 laptop can really compete with a desktop system worth 5 times its price. In the end, memory throughput doesn't really affect performance too much?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> That's the only reason? Maybe I did something wrong when I benched it, but I doubt a $500 laptop can really compete with a desktop system worth 5 times its price. In the end, memory throughput doesn't really affect performance too much?


A Llano chip will do that easily,it would still suck in performance compared to a Thuban. No, memory bandwith is not the end all of performance.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> What in the world are you talking about? I count 29 Thubans on the MaxxMem score list. Tw33ks score with the FX-8150 is higher than 27 of them, currently placing him in 10th place overall. With the Samsung 30 nm WonderRAM he would score even higher. If by "won't come close" you mean it will "totally blow most Thubans away", then I guess I might agree with you, otherwise you are not making sense.
> Edit to add: And Tw33ks setup is a "daily driver". Not some crazy balls out setup to make one MaxxMem run and then turn it off. Give the guy some respect for god's sake...


think your blowing things a little out of perportion.

thuban imc is better than bulldozer imc
powerchip, hyper, bbde bbdg ic's all perform better than samsung 32nm ic's

add those 2 things up and you get better performance, nothing wrong with tweeks system im just saying youll, the results are already in on this one not worth arguing about. If you are using maxmemm as your only source for comparing results than you are already poorly informed on how to measure mem latency/ bandwidth, look at super pi 32m times for that and you will see what im talking about.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*


After i gave my Hyper X the right voltage @ 1.65 instead of 1.5(?)

It performed slightly better


----------



## sumitlian

I don't know why it always comes to may mind but I perceive that if they would have released a second generation Phenom II with all those latest instructions (ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, AVX, etc) with increased CPU-NB frequency of upto 3000-3500Mhz, then our AMD CPU would have been performing same as i5 2500k and i7 2600k. Not saying without any reason, I just saw that sandra cache and memory benchmark shows that L1, L2, L3 cache/memory bandwidth is much faster than many current generation Intel processors.......thats why internal calculations are much faster till they are at CPU's cache but due to low memory bandwidth because low CPU/NB speed, overall IPC has to be reduced.....I know I may be wrong, just saying what was in my mind my friends........and correct me if I am wrong !


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> What in the world are you talking about? I count 29 Thubans on the MaxxMem score list. Tw33ks score with the FX-8150 is higher than 27 of them, currently placing him in 10th place overall. With the Samsung 30 nm WonderRAM he would score even higher. If by "won't come close" you mean it will "totally blow most Thubans away", then I guess I might agree with you, otherwise you are not making sense.
> Edit to add: And Tw33ks setup is a "daily driver". Not some crazy balls out setup to make one MaxxMem run and then turn it off. Give the guy some respect for god's sake...
> 
> 
> 
> think your blowing things a little out of perportion.
> 
> thuban imc is better than bulldozer imc
> powerchip, hyper, bbde bbdg ic's all perform better than samsung 32nm ic's
> 
> add those 2 things up and you get better performance, nothing wrong with tweeks system im just saying youll, the results are already in on this one not worth arguing about. If you are using maxmemm as your only source for comparing results than you are already poorly informed on how to measure mem latency/ bandwidth, look at super pi 32m times for that and you will see what im talking about.
Click to expand...

I did not blow anything out of _proportion_. I looked at the MaxxMem rankings and saw that you were completely wrong when you slammed Tw33ks score.. Of the top 6 scores, 4 of them are FX CPUs. The other 2 (one of them yours) are Denebs, NOT Thubans. And I am certain that those Deneb scores running the CPU @ 6.5 Ghz are not usable settings for the real world. Did you do that on dry ice? Whatever the case, for actual usable real world settings FX CPUs are on the top of the list-, above ALL of the Thubans therefore you are WRONG saying Thubans are going to have superior memory performance compared to FXs.


----------



## Disturbed117

Agreed, FX appears to have a better IMC then thuban.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I did not blow anything out of _proportion_. I looked at the MaxxMem rankings and saw that you were completely wrong when you slammed Tw33ks score.. Of the top 6 scores, 4 of them are FX CPUs. The other 2 (one of them yours) are Denebs, NOT Thubans. And I am certain that those Deneb scores running the CPU @ 6.5 Ghz are not usable settings for the real world. Did you do that on dry ice? Whatever the case, for actual usable real world settings FX CPUs are on the top of the list-, above ALL of the Thubans therefore you are WRONG saying Thubans are going to have superior memory performance compared to FXs.


I'm starting to think your avatar has some sense of sarcasm to it  lol


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Agreed, FX appears to have a better IMC then thuban.


I'm agreed too ! And that is why FX are able to run 2200+ dram easily.


----------



## Kryton

I can say with using both chip types in my setup I've seen the FX chips capable of running my RAM higher than the Thuban BUT I've also noted (At least with my particular chips) the Thuban can hit a higher CPU-NB clock.
RAM that seems to top out with the Thuban has more headroom with the FX and that's due to the FX's better IMC. I have noted though the Thuban can hit a higher CPU-NB clock and that does help in having a better efficiency with RAM speeds vs the FX, plus we know the FX has that inefficency problem anyway.

However the FX's ability to clock higher and clock the RAM itself higher doesn't quite make up for the inherent problem we all know about - Do a run of Super PI with the FX vs the Thuban and you'll see you'd almost have to have the FX a full 1GHz higher to even get close to what the Thuban can do with a lower MHz and RAM speed. I also know based on the charts your raw CPU speed in MHz affects results and the number of cores seem to play at least a bit part as well.

Look carefully at the charts, what's there and how the results stack up and you'll see.

If memory serves I hit a 12.53 result with my 1100T before I did the 4100's run, that being a 14.01 result and the speeds in raw CPU MHz of course were much higher, RAM speeds were also higher but the difference wasn't as great. The big factor besides CPU MHz I ran into was the CPU-NB speed I could get from the FX, that being lower than the Thuban could hit, this chip only seems capable of about 3100MHz max with the Thuban I have being able to hit 3600+ on H2O cooling - I know it could go higher with even better cooling used.

That's the difference I've seen between the ones I have here.


----------



## ihatelolcats

are the IMC and CPU-NB not one and the same?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are the IMC and CPU-NB not one and the same?


They are one and the same










PS: Reggie







>Jagged
















Hypers are better..but Samsung is OK..better than average.I miss my stt


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> PS: Reggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Jagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypers are better..but Samsung is OK..better than average.I miss my stt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally broke 12GB/sec
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on that tw33k. Has anybody posted any FX benches with the Samsung 30 nm memory on here? I am curious to see what numbers they will achieve with the better frequncy capabilities of FX CPUs compared to the Phenoms.
Click to expand...

I did not say that Samsung is better than Hypers. I pondered how well the Samsung would do in an FX rig. RS replied that it won't come close to a Thuban with Hypers. I then pointed out that There are 4 FX rigs ahead of ALL of the Thubans on the MaxxMemm scorelist.

Please at least read what has been posted and get your facts straight the next time you want to attack me.

Thank You.


----------



## ameeruchee

very low score. I know.








what do I need to do to increase my score without more OC my cpu?
and what do I need to do to get tighter timing?my ram modul is 8-8-8-24. I got error when I run Linx.


----------



## sumitlian

What the heck ....?








MaxxMEM v1.98 scores worse than v1.96.
Here it is.
CPU and CPU-NB voltage are at default , except DRAM voltage which has to be set at 1.65v from 1.5v for stability.


----------



## blode

using that 30nm samsung 2x4gb kit that's all the rage now


----------



## Disturbed117

*List Updated.*


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> *List Updated.*


You missed me http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/850_50#post_16826996


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You missed me http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/850_50#post_16826996


Updated.


----------



## tw33k

lol...that was quick! Thanks mate


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol...that was quick! Thanks mate


No problem.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> No problem.


Please do update mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/870#post_16839515


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Please do update mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/870#post_16839515


The SPD tab of cpu-z needs to be in the screenshot before i can add you, Sorry.









If you can provide me with a new link with that then i can add you.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> The SPD tab of cpu-z needs to be in the screenshot before i can add you, Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can provide me with a new link with that then i can add you.


Really, didn't know that. I'll have to update mine too then. I 'll have to do it later though I already put my old rams back in also so now there both in there.


----------



## MadGoat

Updated mine a bit,

My new stable clocks:


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Updated mine a bit,
> My new stable clocks:


*Updated.*


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> The SPD tab of cpu-z needs to be in the screenshot before i can add you, Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can provide me with a new link with that then i can add you.




Okies! I updated 

My my stats were worse now for some reason maybe because it's been running all day.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## thfallen

playing around is this good? i am just walking it down and looking at what it dose.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated. Looks Good to me.*

*You have taken 4th spot. Congrats.*


----------



## MadGoat

my CPU/NB is set at 3024 for my updated info... saying 3119...









Thanks for the update!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> my CPU/NB is set at 3024 for my updated info... saying 3119...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Fixed.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

i soon update my stats!


----------



## ManiaKsLV




----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*


Forgot the CPU-Z SPD Screenshot..

Sorry, I need that before i can Add/Update.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Forgot the CPU-Z SPD Screenshot..
> Sorry, I need that before i can Add/Update.


take it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315571


----------



## mongen

Switched back to high multi, low fsb, and the ram running at DR2 1066 speeds @ 2.3V. Seemed to get a better result than higher FSB at roughly the same CPU speed. Almost cracked the 9GB/s mark, an improvement of 0.6GB/s over the pic I posted a few pages back. I wonder if I can get the CAS timing down while running DDR2 at 1066 to get over the 9GB/s.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323521


----------



## j4ro

Hi guys. I played a little with my unlocked Sempron 140 and Corsair Vengeance. There is result:





I can go much higher but it´s very difficult to stabilize it.


----------



## moonmanas

Hi Disturbed117 please can you update my score, well leave the old 955 onethere is is my best fx4100 score



Thanks


----------



## Balboa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=232530
http://www.corsair.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9+


----------



## Disturbed117

Sorry for the wait, Update coming later today.


----------



## Nomad8459

AMD 1090T X6 at 3.96Ghz (all six cores) 1.475V
CPU/NB 3080Mhz at 1.45V
RAM at 1760Mhz at 1.65V 8-8-8-24-1T at 110NS TRFC

M4N98TD Evo Motherboard

You can see the labels for the ram I am using in the AIDA64 screenshot, Its the 2x4GB Crucial Tactical Tracer with the blue/orange LED's

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=5597CB42A5CA7304 (blue/orange)

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=19FB1C25A5CA7304 (red/green)

Its available elsewhere too, and I paid slightly less than the Crucial prices.


----------



## Shaded War

Update on my older MaxxMEM score. Using a 1333 kit that I got up to 1904Mhz stable. (That's a stable 42% overclock!)
Newegg link for memory.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## cmac68

Please add me, thanks.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316083

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220562


----------



## octiny

24/7


----------



## Kryton

I did it again....


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update coming later.*


----------



## BWG

Disturbed117 is now the thread owner, bug him from now on. I may do a few updates if I am bored though.


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## MadGoat

well thank you for your work gentlemen / women...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> well thank you for your work gentlemen / women...


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Disturbed117 is now the thread owner, bug him from now on. I may do a few updates if I am bored though.


Thanks for your contributions


----------



## mrinnocent

thought I'd throw my 24/7 setup run in...maybe tweak it up and see what I can do


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> thought I'd throw my 24/7 setup run in...maybe tweak it up and see what I can do


dude you mybe do something wron even i with 4 cores and lower ram speed can get that score











I bet you can get higher


----------



## mrinnocent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> dude you mybe do something wron even i with 4 cores and lower ram speed can get that score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can get higher


my friend you have an awsome cpu-nb there!!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> my friend you have an awsome cpu-nb there!!


and why you havent?


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> thought I'd throw my 24/7 setup run in...maybe tweak it up and see what I can do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> dude you mybe do something wron even i with 4 cores and lower ram speed can get that score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can get higher


Sorry, You guys forgot the SPD tab.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> _*Updated.*_
> 
> Sorry, You guys forgot the SPD tab.


what tab?


----------



## ihatelolcats

the SPD tab


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> what tab?


----------



## mrinnocent

update with spd cpuz also


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> update with spd cpuz also


3.2 ghz nb stable...?

mine wont do an inch over 3.055 stable (like 24hr stable)

And yes NB feq makes all the difference... not matter how good your timings are.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> update with spd cpuz also


*Updated.*


----------



## mrinnocent

last one I promise....sorry but it just kept gettin better


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> last one I promise....sorry but it just kept gettin better


I will let you get your best and come back later and update.


----------



## mrinnocent

I will let you get your best and come back later and update.








[/quote]

thanks for your tolerance....I'm done...bout the best i can do without going below ambient and i don't feel like waterproofing right now....thanks again


----------



## Big Shabazz

I tried downloading this program a little bit ago and it sent me to a page that 404'd. I could however download the MaxxMem-Multi. Is there a major difference as far as the scores go?


----------



## MadGoat

Try this: MaxxMEM Multi


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Try this: MaxxMEM Multi


Well I've already downloaded the Multi version of it. But I was wondering if there's any difference in the results or anything.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I did it again....


Sweet!


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Sweet!


Thank you!









I'll see if I can get more from it later.


----------



## tw33k

My RAM @ 1760 is better than @ 1866 but the individual scores at 1866 are higher. How does that work?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My RAM @ 1760 is better than @ 1866 but the individual scores at 1866 are higher. How does that work?


I have noticed the same thing.I get comparatively low maxxmem scores when running 1800+,even with CL6 timings.


----------



## MadGoat

latency vs clock

Amd hurts when it comes to bandwidth though...

As long as the latency is at LEAST in the 50's with the highest bandwidth you can get... good 2 go.

unfortunately the latency is almost proportionally tied to NB clock... If a bulldozer could get up to around 2.8ghx NB easily... It would be a lot better.

best I can do stable with my PH2:


----------



## mr one

finaly on amd


----------



## Disturbed117

Having Internet issues, Don't know when i will be able to update list, Sorry.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Having Internet issues, Don't know when i will be able to update list, Sorry.


no pressure... no worries...

You do this with your free time, we appreciate that!


----------



## Schmuckley

I'm jelly of Kryton's mem bandwith


----------



## mongen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> finaly on amd


Is there something wrong with your setup? That's 7.xx GB/s. whats your NB running at? Post the Memory tab too. No offense, but that is an abysmal score for DDR3.

The two overclocks I'm juggling on my right now:

The rig below at 203FSB, relatively low voltages.


Same rig, very high 266FSB, however clock speeds and NB are similar. Memory is similar speed after overclock, although downclocked to 800 to counter the increase in 266. Despite the similar clocks for CPU, NB, and memory, this setup requires much much more voltage for some reason.


Finally broke the 9.0GBs barrier with my 3-year old DDR2 HyperXs. The 266FSB OC is not completely stable yet though, not sure why, as clocks are pretty much in line with the FSB203 overclock, albeit at much higher voltages to remain even remotely stable.

Just some food for throught. Upping the NB speed has a huge improvement on AMD setups.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Is there something wrong with your setup? That's 7.xx GB/s. whats your NB running at? Post the Memory tab too. No offense, but that is an abysmal score for DDR3.
> The two overclocks I'm juggling on my right now:
> The rig below at 203FSB, relatively low voltages.
> 
> Same rig, very high 266FSB, however clock speeds and NB are similar. Memory is similar speed after overclock, although downclocked to 800 to counter the increase in 266. Despite the similar clocks for CPU, NB, and memory, this setup requires much much more voltage for some reason.
> 
> Finally broke the 9.0GBs barrier with my 3-year old DDR2 HyperXs. The 266FSB OC is not completely stable yet though, not sure why, as clocks are pretty much in line with the FSB203 overclock, albeit at much higher voltages to remain even remotely stable.
> Just some food for throught. Upping the NB speed has a huge improvement on AMD setups.


ok that was big info, im on stock settings now


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update coming tomorrow.*


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## octiny

24/7 @ 1t


----------



## kahboom

stock timings and registry tweaks  stock timings, registry tweaks and core parking off, still trying to lower the bench timings, will post at a higher ghz later this weekend


----------



## hotrod717

Thought i'd thow my results in the mix. Pretty good for a 960T unlocked to 6 cores i believe.


----------



## kahboom

downloaded newer version of maxxmem 1.98 then ran, 4.8ghz and 4.9ghz


----------



## tw33k

kahboom...what are your voltages at?


----------



## kahboom

Voltages for my processor or ram?


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Having Internet issues, Don't know when i will be able to update list, Sorry.


Yes it's all very much appreciated


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Voltages for my processor or ram?


CPU and NB. I had mine at 4.8 but couldn't run benches. I'm thinking of trying again


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update coming sometime tomorrow.*


----------



## tw33k

Pushed my chip to 4.8GHz


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

*Remember, No SPD tab in screenshot means No Add/Update. Sorry.*


----------



## kahboom

4.9ghz


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 4.9ghz


*Added.*


----------



## Big Shabazz

Is this benchmark tool only really usable for AMD CPUs?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Is this benchmark tool only really usable for AMD CPUs?


No, The tool can be used for other chips as well.

This thread is a Repository just for AMD scores though.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Got it









I just subbed into this back when I had an AMD CPU and I've only since seen the MaxxMEM in my subscription page


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 4.9ghz


wesome score, eAspecially for pushing 16GB.


----------



## Petrol

Great thread, MaxxMem is my favorite benchmarking tool









Well here are my results:


----------



## staryoshi

Anyone know where to download Maxxmem? The main DL page 404's and only the Multi bench is available. (Which produces different results)


----------



## ihatelolcats

dunno but here is maxxmem2 preview i downloaded 4/8/12 http://www.2shared.com/file/akuqxNN1/MaxxMEM2_preview.html


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> dunno but here is maxxmem2 preview i downloaded 4/8/12 http://www.2shared.com/file/akuqxNN1/MaxxMEM2_preview.html


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## kzone75

A tiny update.







Almost really happy with my rig now.



Noticed I forgot to pull down the cpu voltage. I don't need that much for stability. Oopsie









Edit: Why does it show "PC3-8500F (533 MHz)" in the SPD tab?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think that's the default speed the ram will try to run at. note how it corresponds to jedec #2. nothing to worry about in any case


----------



## kzone75

aah ok Cool beans.


----------



## hotrod717

Forgot the SPD!!


----------



## mongen

Why do we even need the SPD tab? Surely the Memory tab is more pertinent.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Why do we even need the SPD tab? Surely the Memory tab is more pertinent.


The SPD tab tells you what the RAM is programmed at for initial boot up. It also lists other possible JEDEC specs that will typically work.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> The SPD tab tells you what the RAM is programmed at for initial boot up. It also lists other possible JEDEC specs that will typically work.


Post your score here Oh Great One.

k thx bai


----------



## BathedInOrange

Here are my scores with [email protected], 1100t at 3.75ghz, 4gb of g.skill flares @2000mhz 7-9-7-24-1t (default 9-9-9-24-2t).


----------



## Liranan

I can't increase my NB speed beyond 2200 before I need to add massive amounts of voltage. I could do with a new system


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update Coming Tomorrow.*


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## cmac68

Please add me, thanks. cmac68.

Patriot Viper Xtreme 16GB (4 x 4GB) Model PXD38G1866ELK
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0355674


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!

Op being updated tonight.


----------



## Schmuckley

What's up with kahboom's crazy low latency score?How does that one happen??


----------



## topdog

Team Xtreem DDR3 2400 CL9 2x4GB TXD34096M2400HC9NDC-L

http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/filterable_product/tabs_detail/data/en/9/537/zfKsFi.html


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> What's up with kahboom's crazy low latency score?How does that one happen??


Running cas latency of 7? In sandra i can reach 42ns with G.skill with 8 . Havent Maxxmem'd my samsungs at 7 though.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> Team Xtreem DDR3 2400 CL9 2x4GB TXD34096M2400HC9NDC-L
> http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/filterable_product/tabs_detail/data/en/9/537/zfKsFi.html


Nice scores. Team RAM is very underrated.


----------



## Krusher33

Working on fine tuning mine...

I've had it folding on 1800mhz, 8-9-8-23-34 timings, NB @ 2700. Did Maxxmem scoring and it was little less than 10 GB/sec.

Learned that folding is better at tight timings but no matter what I tried, I just couldn't get it lower than 8-9-8-21-28.

Then someone said that Phenoms don't care for memory speeds above 1600... don't know if it's true or not but I decided to give it a shot. Lowered to 1600 while trying to maintain same CPU speed and changed timings to 8-8-8-21-28. Still just under 10GB/sec.

Learned that by improving NB to ~3000mhz, improves scores. So I adjusted so that I still get almost same RAM speed and timings, but slight lower CPU speed and NB at 2900mhz. Maxxmem was above 10GB/sec. Great! Improvement!

But when I lowered just the CAS to 7... the score dropped to below 10 GB/sec.







Put it back at 8, it's back over 10 GB/sec.









Why? And what are your suggestions to improve this?


----------



## mrinnocent

probably slightly unstable at those settings.....try to raise freq again now with cpu/nb high also....you might get a boost by changing to ganged setting for ram also if your bios supports it, it will boost read times significantly...may give you a boost for maxmemm purposes









you may also try a bump in mb/nb v


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, you were right. It was unstable and crashed on me.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> probably slightly unstable at those settings.....try to raise freq again now with cpu/nb high also....*you might get a boost by changing to ganged setting for ram also if your bios supports it*, it will boost read times significantly...may give you a boost for maxmemm purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may also try a bump in mb/nb v


Wait... why would this be the case? I was always under the impression that 2 64-bit channels are better than 1 128-bit one.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait... why would this be the case? I was always under the impression that 2 64-bit channels are better than 1 128-bit one.


it should only affect multi-threading cases vs single threads.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh ok.

By the way... I had my NB voltage set to 1.3 so it'll run at 2700... is it typical that it needs more to run at 3000? If so what's the limit on the voltage for NB's? We're talking about the motherboard in my sig rig.


----------



## mrinnocent

yes...it supposed to be safe up to 1.5v same as cpu thats the cpu/nb

the mb/nb may just need a bump from whatever it is default


----------



## Disturbed117

Sorry for the wait, I promise i will update tomorrow. I have been feeling bad recently.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Sorry for the wait, I promise i will update tomorrow. I have been feeling bad recently.


How come?


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, with NB at 300 x10, I was getting ~10.6 GB/sec but it would just reboots within minutes during Blend Prime tests. I upped the NB voltage a notch at a time till I got to about 1.38v and it just wouldn't boot anymore.

So I'm thinking maybe too high of reference clock? But I've seen people get pretty high with this particular model of board back when it first came out.

Dropped it down to 290 x10 anyways, got 10.4 GB/sec and has been testing for a good 20 minutes now without errors on Blend test.

Other settings:
CPU core ~3.75 Ghz at 1.418 (known stable)
RAM just under 1600mhz
Timings 9-9-9-25-34 (SPD spec of 1370mhz speed)

Tell me your thoughts.

Stopped after an hour, tried 295 x10 and it BSOD'd.

Dropped back to 290 and tried upping the HT a bit to 2030. I saw the Maxxmem score 9.4 GB/s. Why did upping the HT link speed cause poorer performance? I did Prime blend test it for an hour without error too.

I'm going to go back to 1740mhz HT and fold over night see how it does.


----------



## MadGoat

3000 nb can be hard to get stable...

Try 2800-2850 @ ~1.35-1.4 v

and try for a higher ram speed at those timings...

just to give you an Idea...

These are my 24/7 settings:


----------



## Krusher33

I'm just eliminating the RAM as the stability issue and so I think I found the sweet spot with NB. 2900mhz at 1.36v.


----------



## odin2free

Hello guys and gals
Been working my butt off lately been pretty wild stuff no joke
Seeing some good scores...
Get to use my phone tehtered to my laptop for interwebs so now data package gets to be boosted to high amounts while calling drops to lowest lol
gotta love verizon to change plan every month with no charging me lol

Im going to try my hardest to get off of diablo for a bit and at least check out what the ocn community and you guys have been up to with your computers have been out of the loop for awhile...
some of the scores though look fantastic considering...now time to figure out how to make a loop for people to have constant l2n lol
(ya been bending steel and messing with oil all day long ya fun stuff )


----------



## Disturbed117

Guys i know i said this before but i'm sorry for not updating.

I have been either too busy or not feeling that great recently, I will try to update tonight. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## kzone75

Another bump


----------



## BWG

Did you all sign up for tomorrows foldathon already? If not, http://www.overclock.net/t/1270408/june-foldathon-parkinsons-disease-june-18th-start and put *me* in as your *referral*.

Nice work Disturbed.


----------



## Diamondhead

My results...











Cheers


----------



## Adrenaline

Heres mine -


----------



## topdog

Update from me with a score of 13.69 GB/sec

Tried some Corsair Dominator GT modules with tighter timings and the score improved a lot
Corsair Dominator GT CMT6GX3M3A1600C7 @ DDR3 1948 CL7-7-7-18 2x2GB


----------



## MrPerforations

my god!!!,your cpu is my god!!! 5600mhz,again,my god!!!

did you find the cpu/nb helped a lot,as people tell me it dont help much?


----------



## hot noisy calculator

This is my 24/7 setting, I'm on air and I like it quiet so 4ghz @ 1.3v is my thermal limit:



Just for fun I set my cpu voltage at 1.5 and pushed my cpu multiplier as far as it would go (didn't touch anything else). 20x (5100mhz) booted but failed to load Win8.



No idea if it's stable or not, gonna look into water cooling and find out.

This is the memory used: (BLT2KIT4G3D1608DT2TXRG) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148519

I have some Samsung 30nm on the way, I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Did you all sign up for tomorrows foldathon already? If not, http://www.overclock.net/t/1270408/june-foldathon-parkinsons-disease-june-18th-start and put *me* in as your *referral*.
> 
> Nice work Disturbed.


Thanks.

*Update Coming Soon.*


----------



## BWG

Soon is so over man


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Soon is so over man


I know, Been so busy, Will update tomorrow though.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated*.

Again, Please provide the CPU-Z spd tab in the screen shots as well.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... new to this thread... check my readings... if someone has a higher score, pm me and teach me how to do it


----------



## Kryton

Ran this sometime earlier and just posting it up here for the record if you will.
I'm not considering it as an actual entry into the rankings but I'll leave that up to the guys that control the ranking list here.



More later....


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Ran this sometime earlier and just posting it up here for the record if you will.
> I'm not considering it as an actual entry into the rankings but I'll leave that up to the guys that control the ranking list here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later....




SHAZAAM!


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Here is what I am getting with my new FX-4170 after having it a few days.



I know I can tune this further. I had a setting that was giving me above 2000 Mhz 9-9-9 on the Samsungs a couple of days ago that yielded me a Maxxmem score of 12.5. That was using increased voltages and whatnot. This is with all stock voltages on everything and the stock cooler on the 4170. Keep in mind this is with 16 GB too. I know I can increase this score just by using two or even one stick instead of all 4.


----------



## Lordred

Can some one help me out here, I cannot find a download link for 1.98 and the Maxx mem site appears down.


----------



## BWG

http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=130633&t=4&i=1

I can't find 1.98 either.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Can some one help me out here, I cannot find a download link for 1.98 and the Maxx mem site appears down.


1.98? oo idk on that one..
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/MaxxMEM2-Download-130633.html


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=130633&t=4&i=1


1.91, i can find that one all day, trying to find 1.98


----------



## Lordred

Would one of you who HAVE 1.98 beable to upload it some where for me? or even E-mail it to me?


----------



## Lordred

Guess I should throw in mine

FX-4100 @ 4500mhz
G.skill Sniper 1866 CL9 @ 2133 CL10









1100T @ 4000mhz
Kingston HyperX T1 2000 CL9 @ 1840 CL9


----------



## solar0987

My old 1055t amd system


----------



## kzone75

MaxxMEM2_preview.zip 1038k .zip file
 1.98


----------



## BWG

More work for poor lil Disturbed117.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> MaxxMEM2_preview.zip 1038k .zip file
> 1.98


Thanks!


----------



## kzone75

Anytime


----------



## Jagged_Steel

16 GB of 12.3 GB/s RAM for $90. Gotta love it.


----------



## M3TAl

Just got switched over to my first DDR3 system last week. Been on DDR2 for ages.

Is the cpu-nb clock the only thing that affects the scores? Does cpu clock affect it at all? Right now memory is at 6-6-6-18 1T 1333mhz while cpu and cpu-nb still stock.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just got switched over to my first DDR3 system last week. Been on DDR2 for ages.
> 
> Is the cpu-nb clock the only thing that affects the scores? Does cpu clock affect it at all? Right now memory is at 6-6-6-18 1T 1333mhz while cpu and cpu-nb still stock.


CPU clock, CPU/NB/ Memory clock and memory timings all affect the data throughput rate, which is what the rankings here are determined by.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> CPU clock, CPU/NB/ Memory clock and memory timings all affect the data throughput rate, which is what the rankings here are determined by.


To put it simply, clock it up man!!!









Got plans to do that again before too long on my part.


----------



## M3TAl

Kkkrrrrhhhhhhhshhhhh. All systems are go. T-minus.... LOL


----------



## Lordred

Deleted, not repeatable.


----------



## Disturbed117

Oh my, I suppose i should update this soon.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Oh my, I suppose i should update this soon.


Please don't bother with posting my new scores in the rankings. I just got this new CPU, I will post something for the rankings in the next few weeks after I have some time to tinker a bit with things.

P.S> TY for taking the time to make this database available for everyone.


----------



## Kalistoval

posting maxmem scores is all fine n dandy but lets see some scores with stablity that people can do 24/7 this is my score with 16 gb of samsung 30nm ram in ganged mode 1.475v on ram and 2600 cpu/nb & 2600 Hypertransport Link


----------



## Kryton

How about this?











Twas stable enough to complete the bench at least.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/961272/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twas stable enough to complete the bench at least.













I have begun to tune my FX-4170 after having it a week or so now, Up to 4.9 Ghz and getting past 12.5 GB/s with the Sams.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> posting maxmem scores is all fine n dandy but lets see some scores with stablity that people can do 24/7 this is my score with 16 gb of samsung 30nm ram in ganged mode 1.475v on ram and 2600 cpu/nb & 2600 Hypertransport Link


That's nice,for 16GB of RAM.Thing is everyone is shooting for high maxmemm scores,hence the name of the thread.Maybe you should start a new one.I would suggest running SiSoft Sandra memory bandwith and latency for what you are looking for.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Ran this sometime earlier and just posting it up here for the record if you will.
> I'm not considering it as an actual entry into the rankings but I'll leave that up to the guys that control the ranking list here.
> 
> More later....


Good Gawd man!
Gonna have to grab an FX to play with,you guys are leaving me in the dust!


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I highly recommend it Redwoodz. I am completely blown away by what I am seeing. I have been experimenting today, and for grins I thought I would try 300 for the bus speed. Set the multi to 16 and SHAZAAAM!

Look:



That is with auto- settings on the memory. I am going to see exactly where I can get with the 300 bus. Amazing!


----------



## Kalistoval

i have both and as in have i talking right now both the 1100t and the 8150 and hands down 8150 owns the 1100T now this is without really having benches for the 8150 the reason i dont is becouse when i tryed out w8 release preview i could instantly feel it perform faster but the problem is the software i use for everyday task arnt fully supported so i reverted back to w7 with patches and this is using 64 bit editions problem im having right now is with my psu cuz i gave away my corsair to my lil bro for his rig cuz his went out and just got a cheapo Silver Series ILS-600 600 Watt ATX Power Supply
( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0346706 ) now i know it is cheap cuz i got it for like 40 somthing bucks but i dont understand anything about the railing or what ever its called i do plan on buying a new one ive heard alot of great things from seasonic but for now i need to understand what would be around the max i should be running on this psu.....anyone?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> i have both and as in have i talking right now both the 1100t and the 8150 and hands down 8150 owns the 1100T now this is without really having benches for the 8150 the reason i dont is becouse when i tryed out w8 release preview i could instantly feel it perform faster but the problem is the software i use for everyday task arnt fully supported so i reverted back to w7 with patches and this is using 64 bit editions problem im having right now is with my psu cuz i gave away my corsair to my lil bro for his rig cuz his went out and just got a cheapo Silver Series ILS-600 600 Watt ATX Power Supply
> ( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0346706 ) now i know it is cheap cuz i got it for like 40 somthing bucks but i dont understand anything about the railing or what ever its called i do plan on buying a new one ive heard alot of great things from seasonic but for now i need to understand what would be around the max i should be running on this psu.....anyone?


36amps on the 12v rail is fine,it all depends if it can actually pull what it is rated.At most you could only pull around 450-500w with everything overclocked to the teeth.That PSU is just as likely to blow up turning it on,so who knows


----------



## M3TAl

Here's my first attempt. 3ghz NB on Deneb? Ya most likely not stable lol. But was stable enough for me to come here and post this.



Edit: lol oops messed up on the pic
Edit2: there fixed it, I thnk


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> i have both and as in have i talking right now both the 1100t and the 8150 and hands down 8150 owns the 1100T now this is without really having benches for the 8150 the reason i dont is becouse when i tryed out w8 release preview i could instantly feel it perform faster but the problem is the software i use for everyday task arnt fully supported so i reverted back to w7 with patches and this is using 64 bit editions problem im having right now is with my psu cuz i gave away my corsair to my lil bro for his rig cuz his went out and just got a cheapo Silver Series ILS-600 600 Watt ATX Power Supply
> ( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0346706 ) now i know it is cheap cuz i got it for like 40 somthing bucks but i dont understand anything about the railing or what ever its called i do plan on buying a new one ive heard alot of great things from seasonic but for now i need to understand what would be around the max i should be running on this psu.....anyone?


I've been using this PSU for awhile now and it's been good - Too bad they are out of stock for now but maybe they'll get more in.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153143

I tend to overspec things when it comes to PSU's: as an example, if I'd actually need 650w's to run the system like I want to with a given configuration I go at least 100w's over that requirement but preferably 200w's in my case. This way the PSU isn't working itself hard all the time and it will hold up. Also helps to reduce vdroop under heavy load conditions too.

No, a larger PSU WILL NOT use more power than a smaller one will (Unless you _make it_ use it







) with everyday use.
The higher wattage rating just means it can handle up to x amount of wattage load if need be and I don't like having my PSU 100% loaded down, esp if I don't have to since that's bad for the PSU. Shorter life-span and a much greater possibility of it going "Boom" or something when pushing things hard. PSU's contrary to popular belief don't just cram wattage into a system, instead they give it what it needs based on current draw / demand for power.

PSU's can and will take out more than themselves when committing "Seppuku" during a bench run and that's why I spec things the way I do - Haven't lost a single PSU (yet) under heavy benching conditions.


----------



## Redwoodz

Oh yeah I'm burning up the rankings now!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lordred

Laptop!

Lordred
APU A6-3400M @ 1.4ghz (CPUZ is showing Turbo mode)
8gb of Corsair Value 1333 9-9-9


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update coming tomorrow.*


----------



## Lordred

I am deleting my 13.93gb/s upload, I have been thus far unable to repeat that, it must have been en error.

This is the submission I will use, easily repetable time after time, so it should not be a fluke, also much more inline with the rest of the submissions.

Lordred
12.13gb/s
G.skill Sniper 1866
8-9-8-28-37 1T 1.5v 1840mhz


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

*Please remember to have the SPD in the screenshot.*


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> _*Updated.*_
> _*Please remember to have the SPD in the screenshot.*_


Skipped my Laptop DDR3 submit, and my Desktop DDR3 submit


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Skipped my Laptop DDR3 submit, and my Desktop DDR3 submit


Sorry, You never provided a SPD Tab in your screen shots.


----------



## Lordred

I did provide you with the info, I am not running my memory in spec. The timings are tighter, showing you the spd tab would be counter productive.

Maxmemm has the part# of my moduals as well. so I am confused.


----------



## BWG

No, you did not provide him with a screenshot of the SPD tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## Lordred

And what good will that do? the info is counterproductive in the CPU-Z SPD tab, the memory tab shows the current timing, and the SPD tab shows JDEC and XMP profiles. What does me posting the SPD tab have to do with the current timing the ram is running at? I am confused, I will post it, but I am still confused what bit of important data it has that the previous screens lack.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> And what good will that do? the info is counterproductive in the CPU-Z SPD tab, the memory tab shows the current timing, and the SPD tab shows JDEC and XMP profiles. What does me posting the SPD tab have to do with the current timing the ram is running at? I am confused, I will post it, but I am still confused what bit of important data it has that the previous screens lack.


Probably for the model # /type of RAM
And Redwoodz..AMD only!


----------



## BWG

It's a requirement to have your results added to the spreadsheet, that's enough of a reason to post it. Reason it's required is it lists your DIMM model.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use a recent version of* MaxxMem Preview. (Download Page) and CPU-Z
> 
> Here is a great post that explains the effect of a *CPU NB* overclock and *RAM Speed & Timings.*
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS:
> 
> *You must do this or your submission may not be added:*
> 
> *Please post a screenshot of your MaxxMem results and the SPD tab of CPU-z to be added to the list.*
> 
> If your memory brand is not the same as your sig rig, please post that too. It would be extremely helpful if you post a link to your exact memory.
> 
> *odin2free is able to update the spreadsheet. If you see him update it, you may want to thank him properly as he deserves some recognition for all the work he does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqVpPC3LIyz6dERrZk9vY0dhcFVlb1hGVU92Z1QtaGc&output=html&widget=true
> 
> Code for your signature tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/0_30]AMD MaxxMemm Rankings[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post with robbo2's results.
> 
> 
> 
> Original messsage:
> 
> I want to give a special thanks to robbo2 for creating this thread for us AMD users to show our MaxxMem results in. He deserves all the credit for this topic. I just took the thread over to manage the spreadsheets and help him get the most out of his idea. Here is his original post:


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> It's a requirement to have your results added to the spreadsheet, that's enough of a reason to post it.


And I will still argue that it is counter productive.

but I did post it.


----------



## BWG

I edited that post. The SPD tab confirms your model number. That is why I required it. There is a field in the spreadsheet that lists the ram model so people know what DIMM's are doing these tests.


----------



## bburrill2012

Here's mine.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Here's mine.


They want SPD tab too lol. You know... that big discussion over the last few posts.


----------



## Atomfix

Damm, This thread still going strong, I remember posting a score last year, Outdated now, still running on the same configuration, not even going to attempt to beat my old score yet, it's 29C in this flat, and it's not getting any cooler


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> They want SPD tab too lol. You know... that big discussion over the last few posts.


What will u get if u bump the cpu/nb to 2600?


----------



## mongen

A faster score by in the order of several 100 MHz


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Damm, This thread still going strong, I remember posting a score last year, Outdated now, still running on the same configuration, not even going to attempt to beat my old score yet, it's 29C in this flat, and it's not getting any cooler


30+ c in my place here in AZ right now. Not going for any extreme runs until I either get a better cooler or we get some cooler weather, and I am sure the latter won't happen until around October. The little stock cooler actually does keep up with even this 4.8 Ghz OC in regular heavy usage. During games like Shogun 2 FOTS I have yet to see the temp go above 60. Nonetheless I will be getting some sort of cooler in the not too distant future. I am either going to go the cheaper/easier route and get a hyper212 and a Delta 120mm or go all the way and get something like an H60 or even 80. To put a W/C on this rig means cutting the case, something I really didn't want to do because it is in such good condition. The pop-up thingy on the top does fall apart now and then though, so that's a pretty good excuse to cut this antique case up and mount a nice fat H80 or TT radiator up there.
















@ BWG , Disturbed and anybody else involved in running this thread: CPUZ has been acting odd since I got this FX-4170. I have been using AIDA64. Here is the SPD tab from there. Has a bit more information than CPUZ I believe. Is this ok for submission?



P.S> Too bad AIDA doesn't have a throughput test. I know this has been mentioned before, but AIDA reads about 20% higher speeds for the same tests on AMD rigs compared to MaxxMem. I have heard that Intel rigs score similar on both. I might put both on my P4 rig out in the shop and see how different they score for it.


----------



## Disturbed117

I will hit up BWG regarding the matter Jagged Steel.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> 30+ c in my place here in AZ right now. Not going for any extreme runs until I either get a better cooler or we get some cooler weather, and I am sure the latter won't happen until around October. The little stock cooler actually does keep up with even this 4.8 Ghz OC in regular heavy usage. During games like Shogun 2 FOTS I have yet to see the temp go above 60. Nonetheless I will be getting some sort of cooler in the not too distant future. I am either going to go the cheaper/easier route and get a hyper212 and a Delta 120mm or go all the way and get something like an H60 or even 80. To put a W/C on this rig means cutting the case, something I really didn't want to do because it is in such good condition. The pop-up thingy on the top does fall apart now and then though, so that's a pretty good excuse to cut this antique case up and mount a nice fat H80 or TT radiator up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ BWG , Disturbed and anybody else involved in running this thread: CPUZ has been acting odd since I got this FX-4170. I have been using AIDA64. Here is the SPD tab from there. Has a bit more information than CPUZ I believe. Is this ok for submission?
> 
> P.S> Too bad AIDA doesn't have a throughput test. I know this has been mentioned before, but AIDA reads about 20% higher speeds for the same tests on AMD rigs compared to MaxxMem. I have heard that Intel rigs score similar on both. I might put both on my P4 rig out in the shop and see how different they score for it.


Sandra is the best








http://www.sisoftware.eu/rank2011d/show_run.php?q=c2ffcdffd9b8d9e4d6e0d8eadaeccab885b593f693ae9eb8cbf6c6&l=en


----------



## BWG

I'm not sure what to advise on. Are you stating CPU-Z will not run on your system therefore you cannot provide screen shots? There are some alternative ways you could provide us with what we need. AMD Overdrive should house all the data. We're basically seeking the following:


CPU/NB Speed
RAM Model Number
CPU Model/Revision
CPU Clock Speed

It's all in attempts to provide the data in the spreadsheet so people can make use of it, and we can try to verify accurate information to dissolve foul play if possible.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm not sure what to advise on. Are you stating CPU-Z will not run on your system therefore you cannot provide screen shots? There are some alternative ways you could provide us with what we need. AMD Overdrive should house all the data. We're basically seeking the following:
> 
> CPU/NB Speed
> RAM Model Number
> CPU Model/Revision
> CPU Clock Speed
> It's all in attempts to provide the data in the spreadsheet so people can make use of it, and we can try to verify accurate information to dissolve foul play if possible.


CPUZ is sometimes showing blank(all asterisks) for some of the fields and wrong readings for core voltage.Maybe other wonky readings too, I am not sure. I just tried it and right now it seems to be working ok, but this is not always the case. I was just curious if just the correct information was required or if CPUz shots were specifically wanted for some reason. It sounds like something showing the relevant information is satisfactory.

@ Redwoods. Thanks. I had/have a trial version of Sandra. I will check that out again.

Update: I got the new demo version of Sandra. I like it. I just tried out their stability test. I like how you can limit the overall CPU usage level. Running P95 with it's brick on the accelerator approach to stability testing gets my CPU @ 4.8 Ghz hotter than this stock cooler can handle this time of year in AZ. It will start showing hardware errors when the CPU gets up in the 70's.


----------



## bburrill2012

Here's mine.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> CPUZ is sometimes showing blank(all asterisks) for some of the fields and wrong readings for core voltage.Maybe other wonky readings too, I am not sure. I just tried it and right now it seems to be working ok, but this is not always the case. I was just curious if just the correct information was required or if CPUz shots were specifically wanted for some reason. It sounds like something showing the relevant information is satisfactory.


What version of CPUZ? 1.61 was reading my bus speed completely wrong. Went back to 1.59 and all is well.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

CPUZ 1.61 is the one I am using M3TAl. Right now it seems to be working ok. I think it is mainly screwing up when I test crazy high bus speeds and such.


----------



## M3TAl

Have a look at this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1282702/cpu-z-1-61-bus-speed-bug I'm staying far away from 1.61.


----------



## kzone75

From CPUID:

Some of you may have noticed that the latest version of CPU-Z (1.61) was suffering lot of bugs, especially in clocks report (CPU speed, BCLK and consequently memory clock). That deserves some explanation.

CPU-Z is using a very handy timer named "APIC timer" for clocks computation. Unfortunately for us, Windows 8 does use that timer as well, and the simultaneous use of that timer by an application causes big troubles (system crash). Microsoft declared that this timer is a not a shareable resource, so we have no other choice than to stop using that timer.

Version 1.60 is the last that use that timer, and version 1.61 is the 1st version that does not use the APIC timer anymore, and as you may have noticed, the alternate methods are not working very well yet. We updated to 1.61.1 and 1.61.2 to fix several issues. Today, we released 1.61.3, that does still add several fixes. We hope to be close to the complete solution of that problem, and to be able to provide a CPU-Z as good as it used to be.

Version 1.61.3 is out. In case of problem, please do not hesitate to contact us by email at [email protected] Please save a TXT report and attach it to your email.
We thank you for your help and your patience.


----------



## mongen

Had the bus speed problems here with 1.61.1 and 1.61.2, but 1.61.3 has fixed it.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm glad they are being very open and detailed about what the problem is.


----------



## mongen

Yeh - I should've validated when it was showing over 4Ghz lol

Is that Opeth Still Life in your avatar? Brilliant band and album. Reminds of college days...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongen*
> 
> Is that Opeth Still Life in your avatar? Brilliant band and album. Reminds of college days...


Lol, of course it is. And actually going random through all my music right now, Deliverance just came on. And look at my desktop lol:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Think I have an Opeth problem


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Now that I have had a couple of weeks to tune this FX-4170 I have something worth submitting for the MaxxMEM rankings here. CPUZ appears to be functioning correctly with the exception of the core voltage reading, it is actually 1.41 volts.

Edit to add @ Disturbed: I have a better score for submission three posts down.

AMD FX-4170
ASUS M5A97 EVO
16 GB Samsung MV-3V4G3D 4x4GB @ 1890 Mhz 8-9-9-21

Not too shabby considering I am running 16 GB. I know I can score a bit higher if I pull out 2 sticks, could probably crack the 13 GB/s mark, but this is my normal gear setup and my new 24/7 settings. All auto voltages, all power saving features, Cool n Quiet, and Turbo ON.








Are you guys are going to leave my old Phenom score on the page for future reference?



FX-4170 & Samsung 30 nm $47/8GB FTW!


----------



## Lordred

Re-submiting the laptop Picked up quite a bit simply OCing its CPU.




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454288


----------



## bburrill2012

Resubmitting a higher score.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Resubmitting a higher score.


Ditto. I managed to squeeze a bit more out of the Samsung 30 nm @ 1890 Mhz.









I ran the test several times to makes sure getting up above 12.69 was not a fluke. I can repeat the 12.71 GB/s score.



Samsung 30 nm FTW!


----------



## bburrill2012

Nice!


----------



## Lordred

blazing it up with 2.52gb/s
DDR 1 Single channel K8 S754


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> blazing it up with 2.52gb/s
> DDR 1 Single channel K8 S754


You win the competition, I wish mine was the blazin!


----------



## Ashtyr

If i knew hot to set the ram to gain latency, but i have no idea at all


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> 
> If i knew hot to set the ram to gain latency, but i have no idea at all


Damn you have alot of games.


----------



## Kalistoval

Here's my score


----------



## samuel7

My RIG
Biostar A780L3G (best motherboard Value)
Patriot Signature Line Kit PC10600 1333MHz 2x2GB DDR3 (best RAM value)
Sempron 140 (best processor value)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel7*
> 
> My RIG
> Biostar A780L3G (best motherboard Value)
> Patriot Signature Line Kit PC10600 1333MHz 2x2GB DDR3 (best RAM value)
> Sempron 140 (best processor value)


Somethings not right there, That MaXXmem score doesn't seem right at all


----------



## samuel7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Somethings not right there, That MaXXmem score doesn't seem right at all


something's not right here because you only run 880 MHz with CL8-9-8-24-28-1T, compare to my timming at 797.4 MHz is 6-8-6-15-24-1T.
@ atomfix your timming to loose to compare with me.


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## Axxess+

Feels good. I will make the jump to DDR3 soon.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> Feels good. I will make the jump to DDR3 soon.


Please Re-Submit with the SPD tab Visible.


----------



## Axxess+




----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel7*
> 
> something's not right here because you only run 880 MHz with CL8-9-8-24-28-1T, compare to my timming at 797.4 MHz is 6-8-6-15-24-1T.
> @ atomfix your timming to loose to compare with me.


I can get the same timings also.

But it seems hard to believe you can get that score with a Sempron


----------



## Noviets

]Okay, I have not overclocked my ram at all yet (Little 48mhz boost from cpu bus)
But putting them up here so I atleast have a record of my "Before" timings lol


EDIT: And here's after tweeking the timing.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Well my last submission was never added to the spreadsheet, but that's ok, here is a new one good for 8th place thanks to a new bios. She probably has more in her. This was done on air.

Ram is 'that cheap Samsung stuff'


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel7*
> 
> My RIG
> Biostar A780L3G (best motherboard Value)
> Patriot Signature Line Kit PC10600 1333MHz 2x2GB DDR3 (best RAM value)
> Sempron 140 (best processor value)


:







: :







: That's a c2 Sempron!


----------



## Disturbed117

Updated.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Well my last submission was never added to the spreadsheet, but that's ok, here is a new one good for 8th place thanks to a new bios. She probably has more in her. This was done on air.
> Ram is 'that cheap Samsung stuff'


Please submit with the SPD tab of CPU-Z showing.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Guys, I'm trying to find a download page for the latest version of MaxxMEM, but the one on the OP doesn't work. Could anybody show me where I can get the latest version from?


----------



## M3TAl

MaxxMEM2_preview1.98.zip 1036k .zip file


Here's 1.98. No idea why the site is down though.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> _Updated._
> Please submit with the SPD tab of CPU-Z showing.


Wow, sorry about having the wrong tab open, how embarrassing. This whole 5.0ghz thing is new to me and kinda unnerving...I keep expecting my pc to implode and a wormhole to open or something.









Here is a proper submission, a little better than the last:


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Wow, sorry about having the wrong tab open, how embarrassing. This whole 5.0ghz thing is new to me and kinda unnerving...I keep expecting my pc to implode and a wormhole to open or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a proper submission, a little better than the last:


Stable?
just wondering...

And another thing for you amd cats old and new
You guys are awesome...keep up the work...remember to try and help out with that memory tab it helps us find a link to where you can purchase and or details on that specific memory...

We are here to help others who are wanting to test new memory or need new memory for there ultimate dream machines...

Thanks again disturbed for keeping up on this
and BWG thank you also...

Sorry have been gone for so long again (yes months seems like years where im at )
Really enjoy seeing the new chips and memory that people are using deffinitly gets me ready to build another machine in the future (tax return i think yes long ways away...)

Keep on burning those sticks ladies.....

*Updated*


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Stable?
> just wondering...
> And another thing for you amd cats old and new
> You guys are awesome...keep up the work...remember to try and help out with that memory tab it helps us find a link to where you can purchase and or details on that specific memory...
> We are here to help others who are wanting to test new memory or need new memory for there ultimate dream machines...
> Thanks again disturbed for keeping up on this
> and BWG thank you also...
> Sorry have been gone for so long again (yes months seems like years where im at )
> Really enjoy seeing the new chips and memory that people are using deffinitly gets me ready to build another machine in the future (tax return i think yes long ways away...)
> Keep on burning those sticks ladies.....
> *Updated*


Memory is stable but cpu clock is not, I'm still on air cooling for the moment, and yes, thanks D and BWG (and you) for this thread.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

oops...please delete


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> oops...please delete


??
ok ...well your on the list...
I will watch over this for a little bit so i can see about your cpu clocks for stability...
clock on


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> ??
> ok ...well your on the list...
> I will watch over this for a little bit so i can see about your cpu clocks for stability...
> clock on


I accidentally hit 'quote' instead of 'edit' and posted again, doesn't look like I can delete it myself, sorry.

Is stability a requirement? I assumed not with the 6ghz+ submissions. I will be watercooling this rig and shooting for 5.0+ 24/7 stability but definitely not till summer is over, no ac here.


----------



## kzone75

Stability is not a requirement in this thread, since it is not mentioned in the OP.


----------



## odin2free

Nope just a personal curiosity...


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Nope just a personal curiosity...


Cool, that's why I post.









If anyone ever wants to see my settings or ask questions feel free, I'm here to share info and learn also.

I posted the main cpu-v tab also to show that I had 2 cpu modules disabled, I'm not trying to hide anything.

I can run with 777 timings too and pull pretty much the same benches, but my pc 'feels' faster and more responsive with my memory 'high and loose', and how my pc 'feels' is what's most important to me.

Have a great day.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> This whole 5.0ghz thing is new to me and kinda unnerving...I keep expecting my pc to implode and a wormhole to open or something.


Thank you for posting this +Rep!
It answered two of my questions, can the FX run at 2400MHz and if the sammies could also. I bought a set to play with (plus GSkill listed in rig sig) but still on a 890FX.
I'm waiting on a CHVF -Z which has a 2400MHz (OC) dram freq with a 8350 and this waiting is really making the fever climb after seeing this.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Thank you for posting this +Rep!
> It answered two of my questions, can the FX run at 2400MHz and if the sammies could also. I bought a set to play with (plus GSkill listed in rig sig) but still on a 890FX.
> I'm waiting on a CHVF -Z which has a 2400MHz (OC) dram freq with a 8350 and this waiting is really making the fever climb after seeing this.


Thank you for commenting, the overclocking I do for myself, the posting I do for others, you made it all worthwhile.

I kind of wish I had bought a crosshair instead, from what I have seen it has more memory tuning options, I wish I could have seen both bios before I bought this board. I've always been pretty successful with memory but I don't think it necessarily means I know what I'm doing, I think I devote more time to it than others.

I've pulled off an aida benchmark at 2614 I think (pic is in my albums) and I've been running stable at 2332 for 6 weeks and with this new bios I think I've got 2400 locked down...that's where I'm at anyway...if you need any help, feel free to ask, I'm anxious to see what you can do.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Stability is not a requirement in this thread, since it is not mentioned in the OP.


We'll all my benchmarks are used after a 12 hour prime session. Guess that's why its alot lower than most, but it doesn't bother me


----------



## jason387

This is with corsair value select ram 1333mhz.


----------



## Meaker

The software's site is down and so I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## M3TAl

Look at my post # 1106 I have it attached there


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Look at my post # 1106 I have it attached there


1.98 is bugged for me.

It shows I have a memory score of 4.98GB/s and Memory latency at 94.5ns







With my NB @ 3GHz, memory at 1600MHz 6-8-6-20-24 1T


----------



## Noviets

What does it show in AIDA64?


----------



## shampoo911

here... posting a cool personal record...



can you please add me??


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> here... posting a cool personal record...
> 
> can you please add me??


Nice score and clock, try 9-10-10-24-33-1t


----------



## shampoo911

idk man... i was messing the other day with those timings... and my system wouldnt boot at all... let me try again...


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> idk man... i was messing the other day with those timings... and my system wouldnt boot at all... let me try again...


Try setting dram voltage to 1.6, NB voltage to 1.2, and cpu-nb voltage to 1.3.....also make sure 'write recovery time' is at least 12.


----------



## shampoo911

default voltages are 1.65

and the other ones that you are mentioning...

having all that with extreme LLC...

after rebooting, the cpu/nb voltage is in more or less 1.4

i have to try though... im at college right now... will try this ASAP


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> 1.98 is bugged for me.
> It shows I have a memory score of 4.98GB/s and Memory latency at 94.5ns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my NB @ 3GHz, memory at 1600MHz 6-8-6-20-24 1T


Ok well I found 1.99 maybe it will work better.

MaxxMEM2 1.99.zip 1129k .zip file


I also have 1.95 if you want that.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Try setting dram voltage to 1.6, NB voltage to 1.2, and cpu-nb voltage to 1.3.....also make sure 'write recovery time' is at least 12.


nothing dude... no boot at all...


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> nothing dude... no boot at all...


ah bummer, still you got a very nice score there


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> here... posting a cool personal record...
> 
> can you please add me??


The best timings Ive found on the ripjaws z, I have is 9/10/9 27 35 you could try that







also run maxxmem 3 times staright off without shutting it the second run is usually best


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ok well I found 1.99 maybe it will work better.
> 
> MaxxMEM2 1.99.zip 1129k .zip file
> 
> I also have 1.95 if you want that.


Managed to get it to work after, I had to go into my BIOS and set the voltages to manual instead of offset, it's no problem though lol, got my old score back though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> nothing dude... no boot at all...


Try Write Recovery time to 14, different settings might help, try 1.7 on the RAM also, and 1.35V with CPU-NB


----------



## hotrod717

Updated Personal best


Hoping to get better. New vertex 4 ssd seemed to improve results and consistency of results.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> The best timings Ive found on the ripjaws z, I have is 9/10/9 27 35 you could try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also run maxxmem 3 times staright off without shutting it the second run is usually best


I have the same mem and the best i've found, 2000mhz or under, is the 8-10-9-26-39-1t. My mobo shows that as an option in bios as well as 9-11-10-28-39-1t


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Updated Personal best
> 
> Hoping to get better. New vertex 4 ssd seemed to improve results and consistency of results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have the same mem and the best i've found, 2000mhz or under, is the 8-10-9-26-39-1t. My mobo shows that as an option in bios as well as 9-11-10-28-39-1t


i suppose that we have the same kit... the blue ripjaws x rams... 2133 cas9... i've managed 2000mhz with 8-8-8-24... but right now, im sticking with 2190mhz with 9-11-10-24 1T... good readings... try them out...


----------



## AccellGarage

Add me, Update

my best deneb 965BE the quad core, 4.2Ghz with NB 3Ghz
DDR 3 Patriot Sector 5 12800/1600 CL 8-9-8-16 1T 1.66v 8GB capacity Dual Channel kit.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i suppose that we have the same kit... the blue ripjaws x rams... 2133 cas9... i've managed 2000mhz with 8-8-8-24... but right now, im sticking with 2190mhz with 9-11-10-24 1T... good readings... try them out...


Thanks, I'll give them a try. I've also tried 8-8-8-24, but it's not stable at 2000mhz on my 1100T. Those timings seem consistent with 1866 or 1600mhz rams.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give them a try. I've also tried 8-8-8-24, but it's not stable at 2000mhz on my 1100T. Those timings seem consistent with 1866 or 1600mhz rams.


thubans get REALLY unstable with +1866 ram... specially with corsair... i had a pair of vengeance 1866 cas9 and boy they were a NIGHTMARE... default ram timings were 9-10-9-27 2T... i had to adjust them to 9-11-9-27 2T @1866mhz for complete stability


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> thubans get REALLY unstable with +1866 ram... specially with corsair... i had a pair of vengeance 1866 cas9 and boy they were a NIGHTMARE... default ram timings were 9-10-9-27 2T... i had to adjust them to 9-11-9-27 2T @1866mhz for complete stability


I must have missed that class on Thubans lol. Have a look at these


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I must have missed that class on Thubans lol. Have a look at these


im actually impressed dude... but just look at your NB/CPU freq... 3211mhz... clearly you are underwater... im not saying that thubans dont stand punishment... just saying that NORMALLY, +1866mhz (actually +1600mhz) ram get really pesky


----------



## shampoo911

still cannot go past these numbers... if i try to add some freq to the CPU/NB... no boot... this is as far as i can get...


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 
> still cannot go past these numbers... if i try to add some freq to the CPU/NB... no boot... this is as far as i can get...


How much voltage on the CPU-NB?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> How much voltage on the CPU-NB?


default voltage with high LLC


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> default voltage with high LLC


I think you know what to do









A few of us have indeed taken our FX CPU-NB to 3GHZ and beyond.

Not with stock voltage.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I think you know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us have indeed taken our FX CPU-NB to 3GHZ and beyond.
> Not with stock voltage.


Indeed we have.









Just don't fry the chip in the process, be sure you have the cooling to handle the extra heat being generated when you do since CPU/NB clocks and voltages used for it will affect CPU temps to an extent. It won't be by a big margin but still has an effect - Every bit of temp reduction you can do will help. BD's aren't exactly CPU/NB speed friendly chips so don't expect speeds like you'd see the Thuban chips running, just do what you can without killing anything and be done with it.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Indeed we have.


I haven't forgotten the whoopin' your chip laid down on my chip.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I haven't forgotten the whoopin' your chip laid down on my chip.


That just means it was done _right_.


----------



## shampoo911

any help would be welcome... i dont know the exact value of stock CPU/NB voltage neither NB voltage... im aware that i should raise a lil bit these numbers, however, my cooling system (a Thermaltake Frio push/pull at 2500rpm) may not be enough...

nevertheless... can you spare some knowledge and help this torturing soul achieve a little bit more of score? haha so dramatic


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> any help would be welcome... i dont know the exact value of stock CPU/NB voltage neither NB voltage... im aware that i should raise a lil bit these numbers, however, my cooling system (a Thermaltake Frio push/pull at 2500rpm) may not be enough...
> nevertheless... can you spare some knowledge and help this torturing soul achieve a little bit more of score? haha so dramatic


Kryton and I use much higher than stock voltages, but we also don't have as much heat to deal with, with only the FX-4100 instead of the full FX-8150.

I can't guarantee your chip will respond as well as mine did because of so many factors like temperature, ASIC quality, motherboard and memory variants, ect.

I will tell you that I run my chip at 3GHZ CPU-NB 24/7 with 1.45v applied, and this is with air cooling. That might be not enough for you or it might not even work at all.

I suspect Kryton pushed voltages a good bit higher with his dry ice runs.

I also apply extra voltage to my motherboard's chipset northbidge.

Now, I might get some flack for this, but I'm going to let the cat out of the bag here. You will greatly increase your MaxxMemm score by raising your CPU core frequency. So, if you just want a good bench score, temporarily raise your CPU speed as high as you can. The FX chip performance is very responsive to frequency, especially past 5GHZ, and it will affect your score greatly.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Kryton and I use much higher than stock voltages, but we also don't have as much heat to deal with, with only the FX-4100 instead of the full FX-8150.
> I can't guarantee your chip will respond as well as mine did because of so many factors like temperature, ASIC quality, motherboard and memory variants, ect.
> I will tell you that I run my chip at 3GHZ CPU-NB 24/7 with 1.45v applied, and this is with air cooling. That might be not enough for you or it might not even work at all.
> I suspect Kryton pushed voltages a good bit higher with his dry ice runs.
> I also apply extra voltage to my motherboard's chipset northbidge.
> Now, I might get some flack for this, but I'm going to let the cat out of the bag here. You will greatly increase your MaxxMemm score by raising your CPU core frequency. So, if you just want a good bench score, temporarily raise your CPU speed as high as you can. The FX chip performance is very responsive to frequency, especially past 5GHZ, and it will affect your score greatly.


that 1.45v goes on the CPU/NB spot right??

on the NB spot, how much voltage do you think i should apply (current voltage = stock)

on my cpu freq, im running 1.443something or a little bit more (the numbers changed from gray that is normal voltage to yellow that means "watch it dude") almost hitting the 4.9ghz... i think that the base clock is 237 and the multi 20.5


----------



## Atomfix

Sempron Powah!


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> that 1.45v goes on the CPU/NB spot right??
> on the NB spot, how much voltage do you think i should apply (current voltage = stock)
> on my cpu freq, im running 1.443something or a little bit more (the numbers changed from gray that is normal voltage to yellow that means "watch it dude") almost hitting the 4.9ghz... i think that the base clock is 237 and the multi 20.5


Look, every chip is different. My FX-4100 takes 1.48V just for stable 4500MHz, then it takes me over 1.65v to stabilize 5000MHz. That kind of voltage scares a lot of people. Then again my chip is not as expensive as yours.

Yes I put 1.45V on CPU-NB.

I had to bump my NB to 1.3V.

I'm out of the yellow. I play in the red.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> my cooling system (a Thermaltake Frio push/pull at 2500rpm) may not be enough...


I've learned while helping other members here that also run a Frio that while running a Thuban, this was definitely the limiting factor. The 81xx runs hotter yet! Be careful and watch those temps.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I'm out of the yellow. I play in the red.


What a badass


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've learned while helping other members here that also run a Frio that while running a Thuban, this was definitely the limiting factor. The 81xx runs hotter yet! Be careful and watch those temps.


well... considering room temp (circa 25°C without air conditioner, and 19°C with air conditioner), idle cpu temps can get as low to 35°C at 4.875ghz and 2670mhz on the CPU/NB... mobo temps 31°C almost 24/7 on load...

cpu temps on full load can get to 54°C or a tad higher... maybe my chip isn't that hot after all... or i finally managed to apply the TIM correctly haha (arctic coolin mx-2 btw)

im actually impressed with my rig right now... however, i must say for all BD users here:

CPU/NB in the Bulldozer architecture, SUCKS A LOT OF ASS... in my case, after 2700mhz it literally craps itself... a real bummer, as with my previous thuban, i could easily get to 2800 with no problem whatsoever...

i praying that with the Piledrivers, these problems cease to exist...


----------



## Disturbed117

Wont be able to update list for a while. At a terrible pc at the moment


----------



## Atomfix

Here's a upload of maxxmem 1.98 and 1.99 in a .zip file

maxxmem98-99.zip 2167k .zip file


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Here's a upload of maxxmem 1.98 and 1.99 in a .zip file
> 
> maxxmem98-99.zip 2167k .zip file


Thanks. What happened to the website?


----------



## M3TAl

I've been wondering the same. Website just went down one day and haven't found any info as to why.


----------



## Atomfix

Not sure, maybe they went bust?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 
> This is with corsair value select ram 1333mhz.


jason Before i can add you i need you to post your CPU-Z with this so i can see both pages for memory purposes i need the SPD tab and the CPU tab to be open...
Thank you for the understanding


----------



## odin2free

*UPDATED*

Btw AtomFix...
I added you twice because your using two different processors...


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> Btw AtomFix...
> I added you twice because your using two different processors...


Many Thanks


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel7*
> 
> My RIG
> Biostar A780L3G (best motherboard Value)
> Patriot Signature Line Kit PC10600 1333MHz 2x2GB DDR3 (best RAM value)
> Sempron 140 (best processor value)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Somethings not right there, That MaXXmem score doesn't seem right at all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel7*
> 
> something's not right here because you only run 880 MHz with CL8-9-8-24-28-1T, compare to my timming at 797.4 MHz is 6-8-6-15-24-1T.
> @ atomfix your timming to loose to compare with me.


Something is not right for sure. I think I have mentioned before some strange scoring in Maxxmem,maybe that's why they removed from the site.
Compare my best Athlon score. The lack of L3 cache does help Athlons score better than Phenoms,but usually their subpar IMC speeds hinder it.


----------



## shampoo911

update... yet another record... im happy with this score... but without LC i cannot go any further


----------



## Atomfix

^^ Have you tried pushing that little extra on the Northbridge?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> ^^ Have you tried pushing that little extra on the Northbridge?


actually yes... that is my NB sweetspot with stock voltages... going further will make my sabertooth cry... and bumping the voltages makes no difference... maybe im doing it wrong...


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> actually yes... that is my NB sweetspot with stock voltages... going further will make my sabertooth cry... and bumping the voltages makes no difference... maybe im doing it wrong...


You reach a point when your IMC overclock will effect CPU overclock and vice-versa,mainly due to heat and power draw. You may find lowering your CPU overclock will enable you to reach higher IMC speeds.You have to figure out which one performs best.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> You reach a point when your IMC overclock will effect CPU overclock and vice-versa,mainly due to heat and power draw. You may find lowering your CPU overclock will enable you to reach higher IMC speeds.You have to figure out which one performs best.


really?? well im fully aware that bulldozer's IMC is literally...... you know what... i'll try to lower the cpu multiplier and then raise a little the fsb clock... thx for the tip... +rep 4 u =)


----------



## hotrod717

Upated Best for me!


----------



## Disturbed117

*Update Coming Tomorrow.*


----------



## shampoo911

now THIS is a good score...



CPU/NB @STOCK VOLTAGES and i was able to surpass the 2600mhz mark...

PERSONAL RECORD AGAIN...


----------



## Disturbed117

*Updated.*

*And a remind**er: Remember to have GPU-Z in the screenshot with the SPD tab Visible.*

Also: Thanks for the update odin2free.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> now THIS is a good score...
> 
> CPU/NB @STOCK VOLTAGES and i was able to surpass the 2600mhz mark...
> PERSONAL RECORD AGAIN...


Nice for FX. You got it together now!


----------



## shampoo911

i forgot to post this score...



even better latency score...


----------



## Axxess+

Hey guys.
Is that decent?


----------



## kzone75

I'm getting really crappy scores now.







Not sure what's up with that. Copy 13312; Read 10689; Write 10752; 10,72 memory score.. Latency is about the same though. Same settings as before. Let the troubleshooting commence..


----------



## odin2free

Post the CPUz and sod tabs along with Mac mem for us to see in a picture it's easier to se what else could be a culprit maybe you have achieved the best score you can with what your trying to push on the board and chips


----------



## kzone75

Turned out to be the latest BIOS for my mobo.. Strangest thing, sometimes it showed I ran 4 GB single channel. A reboot later and I'd be back with 8GB. Scores remained bad, though.

I guess that's what you get for buying a 1st revision mobo..


----------



## odin2free

Did you end up going back to an earlier BIOS version or no?

does the board still show randomly that your only using 4 gigs and not 8 gigs and vice versa?

Would deffinitly let gigabyte know about this one though







might help alot of other people who might be experiencing first revisions of the UD-3 boards...

Was it the beta you tested out from the gigabyte site ??

SO many questions i know just trying to pin what it could deffinitly be so then you can enjoy some features of a newer BIOS that will probally improve overall performance if (which) your experiencing problems..


----------



## hotrod717

Best to date. Just got wet , so I'm hoping I can improve a bit more. Thanks for updates!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to date. Just got wet , so I'm hoping I can improve a bit more. Thanks for updates!


raise your cpu/nb a bit more . . .


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Finally got time to post these.


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys,
Do not know if you guys saw this yet.. But check it out
http://www.radeonramdisk.com/

Its something random have yet to test the software out yet so do not know if it's a better program for ram disk
But from what I have been reading its the same as any other...

EDIT:

Roshambo Which would you like for me to post on here?
I would deffinitly like to put both up just because of the different processors...
Will wait for a response till then
*UPDATED*

Enjoy and if anybody has tested that ramdisk program let me know what its like...
im drifting more and more towards amd systems for notebooks because im getting tired of looking at intel when i know amd pretty well and am still getting amazed by amd systems

Thanks guys have a awesome weekend and be safe with whatever you do


----------



## odin2free

Axxess+
i need for you to post your SPD tab so i can see the memory model number and hopefully be able to make a link for people to look at the specific memory model...
i see that it is mushkin though due to your signature....

As a reminder also for all new people and followers and returning members...
PLEASE POST NOT ONLY YOUR MAXXMEM SCORES BUT ALSO THE CPU-Z SPD TAB

We need to see those because we would like to be able to post links for the specific memory so it helps people buy the memory and not go crazy trying to figure which specific model it is...

I hope you guys are going to town on those amd systems...winter is coming up and for me at least its going to be awesome cold weather means higher clocks when i build a new system soon









(going laptop for right now but will be building a mini amd system


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Axxess+
> i need for you to post your SPD tab so i can see the memory model number and hopefully be able to make a link for people to look at the specific memory model...
> i see that it is mushkin though due to your signature....
> As a reminder also for all new people and followers and returning members...
> PLEASE POST NOT ONLY YOUR MAXXMEM SCORES BUT ALSO THE CPU-Z SPD TAB
> We need to see those because we would like to be able to post links for the specific memory so it helps people buy the memory and not go crazy trying to figure which specific model it is...
> I hope you guys are going to town on those amd systems...winter is coming up and for me at least its going to be awesome cold weather means higher clocks when i build a new system soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (going laptop for right now but will be building a mini amd system













And I totally know what you mean with winter, I keep my window open all the time to BOINC 24/7 at nice temps.
I had to loosen my timings a bit from 9-9-9-18 to 9-9-9-21 because during the BOINC event I had BSOD'd a couple of times.








Turns out 9-9-9-21 is the most I can do, which is pretty fine by me, really. I can't tell the difference anyhows, it's mostly for bragging rights








Furthermore, my northbridge overclock and my SSD made my rig so damn fast! hahaha


----------



## odin2free

Ya it's wild stuff i sleep in the cold it's already snowing and such pretty awesome..

Nice I think that mushkin memory is better At higher freq

And yes nb and ssd help a lot.. The nb is a must .. I'm really excited to get this new laptop and test out the a8-4500 with. 16 gb memory the getting the Samsung 830 if It still is on sale going to be super fast .. Specially when doing lightroom edits bahahahah

I have memory benches and a notebook review of that laptop when I get it


----------



## BWG

Hi odin. How was your vacation?


----------



## odin2free

Ya vacation lol.. Talk about ridiculous. Currently waiting for court and plea to go through so I can go back to work up north...
As of right now good though.. Snow is starting in flagstaff and yup that's about it...
Been working from my phone mostly do not buy iPhones people they are to user friendly and I hate it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ro-sham-bo*
> 
> 
> Finally got time to post these.


I see you have 1600C7 ram. Why arent you running with those timings?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> raise your cpu/nb a bit more . . .


Something like this!

New Best for me!
That's only at 4ghz. Can probably eeck out a little more.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Something like this!
> 
> New Best for me!
> That's only at 4ghz. Can probably eeck out a little more.


Impressive!


----------



## odin2free

Stable I think so








That's pretty nice score, go higher now ha
Time to go to hot tub


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I see you have 1600C7 ram. Why arent you running with those timings?


I tried using the xms profile (8-7-8-20 2T) but it won't boot.any suggestions?
All I get is a black screen like it wants to boot but nothing.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Do not know if you guys saw this yet.. But check it out
> http://www.radeonramdisk.com/
> Its something random have yet to test the software out yet so do not know if it's a better program for ram disk
> But from what I have been reading its the same as any other...
> EDIT:
> Roshambo Which would you like for me to post on here?
> I would deffinitly like to put both up just because of the different processors...
> Will wait for a response till then
> *UPDATED*
> Enjoy and if anybody has tested that ramdisk program let me know what its like...
> im drifting more and more towards amd systems for notebooks because im getting tired of looking at intel when i know amd pretty well and am still getting amazed by amd systems
> Thanks guys have a awesome weekend and be safe with whatever you do


I guess it doesn't matter. I posted both for the locked/unlocked comparison(x2/x3). Go with the higher of the two. Thanks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Something like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Best for me!
> That's only at 4ghz. Can probably eeck out a little more.


Really impressive. Great job! What else did you tweak?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Really impressive. Great job! What else did you tweak?


I tried tweaking a lot, what did it was keeping cpu/nb and ht at same interval. I was trying to keep ht @2000, but wasnt stable. It's my std 24/7 oc with ht bumped to 2250 and cpu/nb @ 3250 w/ 1.325v. Definately have to push past 4ghz and see what I can get. My 1100T takes a nice bit of juice to get it stable at and past 4.125ghz. Havent stressed it yet , but had it working over night without bsod or other problems.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I tried tweaking a lot, what did it was keeping cpu/nb and ht at same interval. I was trying to keep ht @2000, but wasnt stable. It's my std 24/7 oc with ht bumped to 2250 and cpu/nb @ 2250 w/ 1.325v. Definately have to push past 4ghz and see what I can get. My 1100T takes a nice bit of juice to get it stable at and past 4.125ghz. Havent stressed it yet , but had it working over night without bsod or other problems.


I think you mean CPU/NB @3250NHz,no? Did you bump up HTT voltage? Not that 2200MHz is bad,but I have seen increased Sandra memory bandwith over 2300MHz on HTT when you get over 16GB/s.I use up to 1.4v on the HTT,only for benching though.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I think you mean CPU/NB @3250NHz,no? Did you bump up HTT voltage? Not that 2200MHz is bad,but I have seen increased Sandra memory bandwith over 2300MHz on HTT when you get over 16GB/s.I use up to 1.4v on the HTT,only for benching though.


Yeah 3250, just woke up when i posted. No, I didnt bump HTT voltage. Was just happy to see that jump in MaxMemm score. Here's a Sandra run -  I'll do another one after pi's done 32m. Passed at 1M though. Seems like I'm good. Should know in a little bit. Have to give big ups to mrinnocent. He helped me a lot when I first started oc'ing.


----------



## odin2free

Boss mode enabled


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah 3250, just woke up when i posted. No, I didnt bump HTT voltage. Was just happy to see that jump in MaxMemm score. Here's a Sandra run -  I'll do another one after pi's done 32m. Passed at 1M though. Seems like I'm good. Should know in a little bit. Have to give big ups to mrinnocent. He helped me a lot when I first started oc'ing.


Yes he is not so innocent when it comes to abusing RAM







Knows his stuff for sure.
Now run that Sandra with 2000MHz HTT vs 2300MHz. I can't say since I have not tried it on FX,but Phenom II shows a nice gain.


----------



## beezweeky

I'm not sure if this is all I need, but if I could get an update











I got bored and was just messin around. I'm have trouble oc'ing past 3.96 or so and keeping it stable. I don't know if its because i've added a 2nd gfx card or if my motherboard is just getting old, lol. (I'll be building an Intel I5 or I7 system really soon.)









Oh yeah, here is the link: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231432


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Yes he is not so innocent when it comes to abusing RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knows his stuff for sure.
> Now run that Sandra with 2000MHz HTT vs 2300MHz. I can't say since I have not tried it on FX,but Phenom II shows a nice gain.


For whatever reason 2000mhz ht link with 3250mhz cpu/nb is not stable for me. Haven't been able to get it stable at that, beyond 3000mhz cpu/nb. I'll be playing around with it some more while trying to increase core clock. I'd like to add that my os is not stripped in any way. Wondering what gains I could get if it was.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> For whatever reason 2000mhz ht link with 3250mhz cpu/nb is not stable for me. Haven't been able to get it stable at that, beyond 3000mhz cpu/nb. I'll be playing around with it some more while trying to increase core clock. I'd like to add that my os is not stripped in any way. Wondering what gains I could get if it was.










My bad,for some reason I was thinking you had an FX.lol
How much voltage have you tried on the CPU/NB? My first 960T topped out at [email protected],but the 2nd one will do 3150MHz @ 1.425v.
And I needed 1.355v on HTT to run HTT at 2350MHz.


----------



## shampoo911

gents... im getting CRAPPY readings after i formatted my pc... take a look... this are with my previous values and stuff... only new bios...



compare that, to my previous readings... any sugestions?


----------



## kzone75

I'm starting to think it's maxxmem and/or BIOS. In Aida64 I get similar scores as before with the newer BIOS'. But maxxmem shows them to be much lower. I'd barely make it to the middle of our list with the scores I get now.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad,for some reason I was thinking you had an FX.lol
> How much voltage have you tried on the CPU/NB? My first 960T topped out at [email protected],but the 2nd one will do 3150MHz @ 1.425v.
> And I needed 1.355v on HTT to run HTT at 2350MHz.


No FX yet. 8320 starting to look pretty good, but I still have some more work with my 1100T! I still have my 960, but couldnt get past 3000mhz cpu/nb. Its in my spare rig now. My 1100T is much more efficient. Had cpu/nb up to 3320mhz last night working on that 2000mhz HT. Haven't needed to go past 1.325v on the cpu/nb yet!


----------



## Kryton

I'm looking foward to seeing some Vishera results here.
I'll probrably pick one up before too long but have a few things I need to take care of first..... But it's on my pending shopping list of stuff to get for sure.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I'm looking foward to seeing some Vishera results here.
> I'll probrably pick one up before too long but have a few things I need to take care of first..... But it's on my pending shopping list of stuff to get for sure.


I thought we would see some with a lot of people receiving them yesterday.


----------



## M3TAl

They're all popping NoDoz and banging their keyboards trying to get to 5ghz


----------



## robbo2

My old thread!







Playing around with a 1090T and some PSC sticks


----------



## kzone75

^That is impressive.







Hopefully I get some time to play with my Kingston HyperX Predator 2400MHz. Don't think I'll be able to run them at 2400MHz on this mobo, though.


----------



## KyadCK

Also got higher, but no CPU-Z to go with it as it was only for a quick bench.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> My old thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with a 1090T and some PSC sticks


Thats some cherry ram for sure. Those timings are sweet!


----------



## Atomfix

I'll see what my new TridentX RAM will let me achieve in the morning, maybe I'll break my old record, which is somewhere on the first OP page....

Will have to try and push 3300MHz Northbridge again. This chip is nearly 3 years old, the degradeation over the years might prevent me.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Yes he is not so innocent when it comes to abusing RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knows his stuff for sure.
> Now run that Sandra with 2000MHz HTT vs 2300MHz. I can't say since I have not tried it on FX,but Phenom II shows a nice gain.


Tried running at 2000mhz HT link, even set priority to realtime,and only scored an 18.8. Playing with bumping my core clock. Have gotten it stable at 4.240ghz, but not wih these settings. Surprised getting







hasn't helped with scaling more. Might have to add the other 360 I have. Just getting damn noisy. Imagine 12 Deltas screaming at full spead! Adding the the other rad might enable me to lower speed though.


----------



## odin2free

*[SIZE]Updated[/SIZE]*


----------



## hotrod717

Squeezing evey drop I can!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Squeezing evey drop I can!


are you using the new bios?? because i get crappy scores with it...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> are you using the new bios?? because i get crappy scores with it...


No. I'm still using 1102. Here's an update:



11.64gb/s. My goal is to get 12gb/s.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No. I'm still using 1102. Here's an update:
> 
> 11.64gb/s. My goal is to get 12gb/s.


just a tad more... maybe lower a little the cpu multi and raising a little bit more the FSB


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> just a tad more... maybe lower a little the cpu multi and raising a little bit more the FSB


My ram isnt very stable beyond 2000mhz @cl8. If I raise it to 9 my scores go down. Already tried 266, 2133, cl9.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My ram isnt very stable beyond 2000mhz @cl8. If I raise it to 9 my scores go down. Already tried 266, 2133, cl9.


well... a friend of mine... has the same ram sticks... he is @2000mhz 8-8-8-27 1T 1.65v try that


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No. I'm still using 1102. Here's an update:
> 
> 11.64gb/s. My goal is to get 12gb/s.


I tried it your way but with my type of settings and still couldn't beat my best time. AMD really does like the tighter timings and it's hard to find that line where it's happy.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I tried it your way but with my type of settings and still couldn't beat my best time. AMD really does like the tighter timings and it's hard to find that line where it's happy.


Totally agree. Tried all different timings with these ripjaw x and the stock XMP profile I run, works best. All about your hardware getting along. Sammy's run great on my Asrock, but can't get them to run stable on this mobo, at higher oc's, with this cpu.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I figured I would take a whack at it and see how high I could go. I was originally going for a little over 8GB/s, was not expecting to reach 9.4GB/s on DDR2.

I have two types of RAM in my system.
Two Corsair CGM2X2G800 and one G. Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT. Total is 6GB


----------



## odin2free

Nice scores guess ill have to update you to the list...
haha
i have a 9800GT i need to post for sale thread...from my old amd system i had.. might actually have to get a screen instead and just use that computer so i have something to use for internet instead of my phone and the library


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Nice scores guess ill have to update you to the list...
> haha
> i have a 9800GT i need to post for sale thread...from my old amd system i had.. might actually have to get a screen instead and just use that computer so i have something to use for internet instead of my phone and the library


you updated the list but not the new scores
















are you going to update scores?


----------



## Atomfix

Managed to get 3300MHz on the Northbridge, but wanted to push for 3400MHz+, I have a feeling I need to push 1.7V+ on the RAM due to the high bus speed.

In the meanwhile... Has anyone got any FX 8320 MaxMEm results? I'm interested to know!


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> you updated the list but not the new scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to update scores?


I keep the highest scores unless other wise, you have changed ram and or have higher scores...

Let me look through the pages to see if you have updated scores and such


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> gents... im getting CRAPPY readings after i formatted my pc... take a look... this are with my previous values and stuff... only new bios...
> 
> compare that, to my previous readings... any sugestions?


ah this is the scores you want hah
ok based from bios ill update....ill add a side note to for weather or not its the bios and or the program it self

EDIT:

I updated the scores for shampoo
will be doing the same for the others with lower scores from the last update...

Sorry for the confusion...

Hope you can get the scores back to where they were before...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> In the meanwhile... Has anyone got any FX 8320 MaxMEm results? I'm interested to know!


Yes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1210#post_18470245


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> ah this is the scores you want hah
> ok based from bios ill update....ill add a side note to for weather or not its the bios and or the program it self
> EDIT:
> I updated the scores for shampoo
> will be doing the same for the others with lower scores from the last update...
> Sorry for the confusion...
> Hope you can get the scores back to where they were before...


Thanks man, I know i've been updating a lot! +1rep


----------



## odin2free

Its no worries thats why they have libraries







and unlimited time and such


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1210#post_18470245


Odd that they aren't getting higher scores. Think I'm going to wait until they've produced a few more until I jump on Vishera. Some benches show promise, though.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> ah this is the scores you want hah
> ok based from bios ill update....ill add a side note to for weather or not its the bios and or the program it self
> EDIT:
> I updated the scores for shampoo
> will be doing the same for the others with lower scores from the last update...
> Sorry for the confusion...
> Hope you can get the scores back to where they were before...


hahahahahaha.... thx man... sorry for being a nuisance...

EDIT: dude... you got the wrong post... here is the one i wanted you to update... http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1170#post_18211189


----------



## odin2free

Ahh hahah
Ok my bad ill fix it







when I get to a computer tomorrow









Oh for being a nuisance ya your grounded for doing such things lol
No worries it happens
I'm just wanting it to snow already flagstaff good ok heat wave


----------



## Ashtyr

Updated my results please


----------



## odin2free

Update my results please.
Patience is virtue.


----------



## odin2free

Btw we try to clock memory beyond what the standard profile is..
We try to show people what the memory is capable of with both high frequency and timings..
It's quit important to not just post a quick score to say I'm apart of the group remember that new Kats and old Kats..

Deffinitly like seeing what some of the memory is capable of

Keep pushing the memory limits and prove that scores do make a difference to the designers and engineers of the memory..
Limits are broken an developers love to see what the consumer is able to do with there product









So please instead of posting just a quick run with stock profiles... Let's instead push the memory limits and prove to other people and help others pick memory for their system









Thanks ladies and gentleman


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Btw we try to clock memory beyond what the standard profile is..
> We try to show people what the memory is capable of with both high frequency and timings..
> It's quit important to not just post a quick score to say I'm apart of the group remember that new Kats and old Kats..
> Deffinitly like seeing what some of the memory is capable of
> Keep pushing the memory limits and prove that scores do make a difference to the designers and engineers of the memory..
> Limits are broken an developers love to see what the consumer is able to do with there product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please instead of posting just a quick run with stock profiles... Let's instead push the memory limits and prove to other people and help others pick memory for their system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies and gentleman


Maybe adding a option on the table where we could post our Memory Part Numbers? *Optional* of course, this should help people on making a swift decison on buying new kits


----------



## M3TAl

New high score for me. Tried out 1600mhz and 7-7-7-21-1T.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Sorry to be a nuisance,

I noticed on the google doc you put 9.04 GB/s when it should be 9.40 GB/s for the memory score.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1220#post_18486204

I'm going to see if I can hit 10GB/s. My ram is pretty much maxed, the only thing left is to push the CPU and CPU-NB.


----------



## odin2free

Yup will get to it...
Hah the memory part number is there..
I literally have such minimal time to
Get on a computer I check from phone to see posts...
Editin the docs is a pain from the phone...

So basically yes there is a memory part number where I look for the memory kit and link it either direct to the manufactures website or at newegg or at another place if the memory is not in stock or is not made anymore...

I have been trying to look for more of the memory it's just a pain..
Plus I look at what brand you have by your signature...

Along side with nuansces ... Rest easy.. If you do clock higher then ya I'll update It...

Another thing I know seems lame but if you do just start posting scores and not checking stability let me know such that...
Unstable test run or stable run 24/7
Reason being is so I can maybe add another little section..
But I'd like to know because the. I could link good ram over poor ram...
Thats just a personal thing input on that shoot out...

And sorry for being lame with the updates posting wrong scores an all that just doing best I can have like seven projects I do daily..
Try to keep on top of this more haha

Concrete work though gotta pay ones some how...


----------



## hotrod717

Maybe change thread title to AMD Maxxmem Club. I think the current title leads people to drop a score and run. If they see people discussing ram, brands, timings, latencies, and such, the thread might be more active. Just a thought.


----------



## odin2free

Ya input is appreciated getting bigger and need to make it noticed.. I like how intel got some scores to in there page








Pretty cool to see

Anything else, suggestions ladies suggestions


----------



## M3TAl

I know it's too much work but two separate tables would be nice. Like a 24/7 OC table and a suicide get highest possible score table. Obviously I don't run my cpu-nb at 3ghz 24/7. My 24/7 OC score is more around 9.2-9.5GB/s depending on if im running 1333 or 1600.

It's just when you see other 955/965's with 10GB/s+, your inner competitive spirit comes out and you have to attempt to beat their score lol... And it's always fun to see just how high you can go even when your not stable.


----------



## Atomfix

I'll have to post a score up on Sunday with my Sempron 190 running on 2000MHz memory


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'll have to post a score up on Sunday with my Sempron 190 running on 2000MHz memory


FTW... i will wait for that post...


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Maybe change thread title to AMD Maxxmem Club. I think the current title leads people to drop a score and run. If they see people discussing ram, brands, timings, latencies, and such, the thread might be more active. Just a thought.


I have to agree. If people feel like they're a part of something , they tend to respect the policies more as well as make contributions. Just my two cents. That being said, odin2free, if you would like/need some help to offset some of the load , just let me know what I can do to help. I've got plenty of time in AZ.


----------



## odin2free

Ya I will be looking around the doc to see what's going on I caught some weird mistakes made by myself lol..
Will get it cleaned up soon..
Hoping tomorrow...might have a computer all day ha

To sham no message me again man gotta see whats goo in Mesa buddy


----------



## robbo2

Bit of NB love with some DICE


----------



## beezweeky

aaaarggh!! not enough room



Seriously though, I've tightened my timings and lowered my ram speed from 9.9.9.24.1t - 1760 to 7.7.7.21.1t -1600 , and there isn't much difference. I thought AMD cpu's liked tighter timings/lower speeds. Am I missing something here, because I'm not seeing very much of a difference. My latency hovers around 51 - 52ns, and my Reached Memory Score stays at about 9.5-10.0GB/s unless I run cpu and cpu/nb at stock clocks. Well this is what I have it at now and it runs stable and quick so I'm happy with it for now.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> aaaarggh!! not enough room
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1113019/width/350/height/700/flags/LL
> Seriously though, I've tightened my timings and lowered my ram speed from 9.9.9.24.1t - 1760 to 7.7.7.21.1t -1600 , and there isn't much difference. I thought AMD cpu's liked tighter timings/lower speeds. Am I missing something here, because I'm not seeing very much of a difference. My latency hovers around 51 - 52ns, and my Reached Memory Score stays at about 9.5-10.0GB/s unless I run cpu and cpu/nb at stock clocks. Well this is what I have it at now and it runs stable and quick so I'm happy with it for now.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1113039/width/350/height/700/flags/LL


Have you tried setting your Bank Cycle Time (tRC) and tRFC Timing lower as well? Lowering my tRFC from 127 to 105 lowered my latency by 3 or so. I'm not sure what your RAM is set to by default but try getting it as low as you can without loosing stability. I would also try pushing the CPU-NB higher (2800MHz or more). For me this helped the most. Gave me +2000MB/s more on my write.


----------



## beezweeky

No I haven't messed with either of those cause I'm not sure how low i can go or if I should even mess with them or not but I will try.







I did push my cpu/nb upto 2800 or so thats where I finally got up over 10GB/s on my rankings on the 1st page but I'm not sure I'm 100% stable there. I would get a blue screen every couple of days from i, at least I think it was from that. I'll have to do some more fiddling with it and post some more results, maybe tommorow though:asherubshiseye's


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Bit of NB love with some DICE


Nice! You have peaked my interest. What do you do to contain the DICE. Not sure how it works.

Believe thats the top score on here for Thuban. Not stable obviously.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice! You have peaked my interest. What do you do to contain the DICE. Not sure how it works.
> Believe thats the top score on here for Thuban. Not stable obviously.


Just use a regular CPU pot like you would use for LN2. It gets down to about -70 so it's not as good as LN2, but it does a nice job.

At those temperatures it's much more stable then you would think. It's just not going to run prime95 for 12 hours


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> FTW... i will wait for that post...


You shall get it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Bit of NB love with some DICE


I'm impressed!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Bit of NB love with some DICE


ok... mindblown... REP for you!!!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I kind of hit a wall on stability. I can't get the NB any higher then 2990Mhz, nor can I get the CPU past 4GHz. If I crank the voltage more, heat starts affecting stability.

I decided to remove the 2GB Gskill stick and just use the 2 x 2GB corsair kit. The Gskill couldn't go past 980mhz, and I had to loosen some of the timings (tFRC 127.5ns, tRC 24)and I wasn't getting much benefit at that frequency.

Currently I'm at:
CPU: 4035Mhz
CPU-NB: 2958MHz
RAM: 1076MHz

and I just noticed my HT Link is at 2698Mhz... forgot to drop that.

Anyway here's my current scores.


----------



## odin2free

Who's getting the new and CPUs?? Or has some I think the 8350 and such...

I have been lost with working..
Sucks but catching up as much as I can with new amd products








Looks all promising for amd
Specially with changes for the group here on ocn
New features soon pretty excited

Teaser maybe tomorrow


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Who's getting the new and CPUs?? Or has some I think the 8350 and such...
> I have been lost with working..
> Sucks but catching up as much as I can with new amd products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks all promising for amd
> Specially with changes for the group here on ocn
> New features soon pretty excited
> Teaser maybe tomorrow


Waiting to get Vishera. 8350's seem to be binned a little better and if AMD follows their old practice, they'll start using 8350 stock to fill 8320 demand. Ex. Locking 4 core cpu's and selling as 2 core and such. Want to see if any bugs are to be worked out. So far it doesn't seem like it's scoring well in Maxxmem.

^^^^What changes?









Was looking at ram again and couldnt help but notice, that there aren't selling low latency, high performance ram anymore. No Turbulance 2 2133 cas7 kits and the like. 2 many problems with novice ocer's complaining about not hitting speed???


----------



## hotrod717

Sorry. DP


----------



## odin2free

As for the ram ha prob newbs buying memory that is way to expensive and they don't know what to do with them..
I think I love samsung ha cheap ssd and amazing ram lol have to recover from court battle


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> FTW... i will wait for that post...


AMD Sempron 190 X2 @ 2006MHz //// FSB is giving me memory problems, it runs in single mode instead of dual, and I can only use 4GB out of my 8GB of RAM


----------



## The Sandman

Here's what my sig rig looks like so far as I'm still stabilizing 5090MHz/2411MHz running stock dram specs for anyone wondering about the 8350.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

I think I've got it!


----------



## Atomfix

Another attempt with the Sempron


----------



## odin2free

Minor Update....


----------



## odin2free

Also let me know what you think of the new banner










its very simple straight forward...
Give some input and ill go to town on it with more ideas..
(The light ghost effect that is over the image don't mind that its a quality control thing

Would like to use this both on the forum side along with on the chart for it all ..
This group exploded and has done some amazing things for tons of people out there..

This is where i really need more input with some details about what i can do to slim down the charts and clean up alot of the confusion for both members of the club and new guys and just curious folk.

This is a member run club so ideas are important here details with how to do so would be amazing

i took into consideration the link for memory which is still happening
also having a chart for both 24/7 and just extreme clocks, two charts for the 24/7 and Extreme is a little much...

yes this is OCN we all want to see extreme push to the limits numbers, but for those who do not understand what all the numbers mean and what the point of this whole thing is would be confusing no,

So how should I make this chart simple and clean for both the power users and the new guys to just get in and discuss how to overclock memory how to achieve stability and so forth?

Idea one,
Slim down to only show :
Memory Score, Memory Copy read write, CPU, Memory Brand, and link to memory, Post of scores
That is something that i have been thinking about

Idea Two
Memory Score CPU and memory link for where to buy Post of scores

Although this would confuse people that are Regs on here and like seeing all the details but we can link to posts where you can navigate to those posts....But this takes away the option of having it in one convenient location....

So again i need some help because this is a member run Club (yes its now a club), and we definitely need an update to make this group stand out and pop to the new guys and girls along with those power users who just want to make machines do so much more


----------



## kzone75

Banner looks grrrrreat!


----------



## beezweeky

Nice! I didn't notice the banner.

Edit: It's not up yet?


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Nice! I didn't notice the banner.
> 
> Edit: It's not up yet?


Not yet, Gotta get somethings done first before it can get posted and im trying to work on the chart change the color scheme up a bit (i know the green red black is all amd status need something a little bit more flashy


----------



## robbo2

Don't mean to knitpick, but you got my score the wrong way around. 12.29 instead of 12.92


----------



## odin2free

Bahahahah I knew I would wreck it dang it

I'm going to see if I can find some kind of better way to edit the doc on iPhone..


----------



## Disturbed117

*I'm Sorry, But at this point in time i don't feel it is necessarily to change the Thread title.*

* Although i am looking at some of your suggestions.*

* I am sorry for not updating the spreadsheet myself, * *I do appreciate the work you have done on updating the spreadsheet.*









*~Disturbed117*


----------



## odin2free

Yo don't worry that's why you have me lol

Understood will change the banner to results today hopefully

This is the updated version of the banner i think this looks better


----------



## kzone75

Maybe add a zipped maxxmem file for download to OP?










Yeah, no..


----------



## odin2free

Hahha i like the 39 at the end along with the NB settings lol
best score to date
Im thinking at the bottom of the banner putting
"Pushing the limits of memory since 8/6/11" Bahha
think would be interesting...(


----------



## Kryton

I saw earlier (Another thread?) where someone had said they didn't believe it would be possible to get RAM clocked over 1000MHz with a Zosma/Thuban using a CAS 6 setting - Well, here ya go. Clearly not my best but just proving a point here.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I saw earlier (Another thread?) where someone had said they didn't believe it would be possible to get RAM clocked over 1000MHz with a Zosma/Thuban using a CAS 6 setting - Well, here ya go. Clearly not my best but just proving a point here.


almost 3600MHz.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> almost 3600MHz.


3580MHz Northbridge on H2O is pretty good but that's the NB - The RAM itself was at 1023.5MHz, running at CAS 6.









BTW I found the post I had referred to earlier and it was in another thread.
Here's a link to clarify what I was getting at. http://www.overclock.net/t/1243410/how-is-this-ram-for-benching/20#post_16988020


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> 3580MHz Northbridge on H2O is pretty good but that's the NB - The RAM itself was at 1023.5MHz, running at CAS 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I found the post I had referred to earlier and it was in another thread.
> Here's a link to clarify what I was getting at. http://www.overclock.net/t/1243410/how-is-this-ram-for-benching/20#post_16988020


oh, i am not doubting the ram but just surpirsed how high the nb can get and, yah, i know you have it wet.


----------



## Kryton

I gotcha, no prob.









I believe I have a run with it at 3700+ and I've seen more than one example of these hitting that speed BUT in each case (Including mine), more extreme cooling methods were used. I'll have to dig that one up and post it.
However I do have an 1100T that had topped 3600 on H2O and did that during a comp in August 2011. That was when the chip was new, not sure if it will do it now due to degregation but it's still a good chip.

EDIT: Can't find the run I referred to and yes, I'm probrably wrong about having it







but I do know these chips can exceed 3700 on the NB, just takes better cooling to get there. If I do find that I have a run or if I ever pull off a run like that I will post it.


----------



## tw33k

I had an extra 2x 4GB sticks so I added to my AMD rig giving it a total of 16GB. I can't run it any higher than 1600MHz CAS9 tho without raising the FSB. I got it to run @1760MHz by raising the FSB to 220 but it scores lower than 8GB at the same settings.


----------



## odin2free

Google drive really...


----------



## Kryton

As promised, I found the run and here it is.


If you can't get the chip cold enough, forget it - These NB speeds are tough on a chip since it takes high CPU-NB voltage to get there while dealing with all the heat.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> As promised, I found the run and here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get the chip cold enough, forget it - These NB speeds are tough on a chip since it takes high CPU-NB voltage to get there while dealing with all the heat.


very nice!


----------



## Disturbed117

*Small update.*


New banner.
Fixed robbo2's score.
Minor OP changes.

Also: Just a reminder. Add the SPD in your screenshot or it will not be added or updated. *No questions.*


----------



## odin2free

Awesome Update so cool guys

You guys are awesome to keep this thread going and sharing with the world what is possible with amazing technology that is ever advancing to supreme things









Keep up the great work everybody

(sorry for my dissappearing and reappearing as of right now life is wild journey and taking it fully







oh also no computer bhahah only phone :/)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I saw earlier (Another thread?) where someone had said they didn't believe it would be possible to get RAM clocked over 1000MHz with a Zosma/Thuban using a CAS 6 setting - Well, here ya go. Clearly not my best but just proving a point here.


Nice! Haven't checked in lately. Like the banner. Finally bit the bullet and am sad to see my 1100T go, but the 8350 temptation got the best of me!


----------



## Kryton

I understand why that happened but still have my 1100T with no plans or any foreseeable need to ever be rid of it.
As for a Vishera chip, I am looking to get one. It'll probrably be either a 4300 or 6300 chip, I don't have enough $$ to spare on one of the others since I'm also getting a new board (Well, I hope I can anyway) this Friday.









Good luck with the 8350!


----------



## damric

Come on guys, I want to see some sick Vishera overclocks and scores!


----------



## Axxess+

There you go!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Come on guys, I want to see some sick Vishera overclocks and scores!


Fine, but you're only going to get my 24/7 RAM out of it, don't have the time to swap in the Kingstons:


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Come on guys, I want to see some sick Vishera overclocks and scores!


Gimmie a few days after I get mine.....


----------



## damric

give it a good air test before you ice it


----------



## kzone75

We won't see any awesome scores with the Vishera. :'(


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Come on guys, I want to see some sick Vishera overclocks and scores!


My scores make me feel sick. As if I MUST be doing something wrong lol. I admittedly still have a lot to learn with my new setup, but come on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> We won't see any awesome scores with the Vishera. :'(


At this stage of the game I too have my doubts.



Can anyone explain why the values are so different between the two benchs above?
Any chance there could be an issue with MemMaxx and Vishera. There seems to be an on going debate with how Prime95 runs on the new FX.
I realize I am "getting out there", just call it wishful thinking lol. My 1090T would kick this Piledrivers backside with it's scores but that was a 8GB kit at 9-11-9-28-39-1T at 2006MHz on my Crosshair IV


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My scores make me feel sick. As if I MUST be doing something wrong lol. I admittedly still have a lot to learn with my new setup, but come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game I too have my doubts.
> 
> Can anyone explain why the values are so different between the two benchs above?
> Any chance there could be an issue with MemMaxx and Vishera. There seems to be an on going debate with how Prime95 runs on the new FX.
> I realize I am "getting out there", just call it wishful thinking lol. My 1090T would kick this Piledrivers backside with it's scores but that was a 8GB kit at 9-11-9-28-39-1T at 2006MHz on my Crosshair IV


i kinda have a clue dude... and i commented it a couple of months ago.....

the last 2 bios that have been released, do something to the memory controller on the mobo, or whatsoever... in my case, my current scores SUCK... but i mean suck with capitalized letters and screaming....


----------



## kzone75

I tried a BIOS from last year on the Vishera (worked fine, btw) but scores remained the same. I noticed a good improvement if you have Chrome running. lol I do get better scores in Aida 64 now than I had with BD. Definitely a MaxxMem issue.


----------



## Kryton

Hopefully by next week I can see about getting at least a decent score with one.
Have a new CHV-Z board along with a Vishy chip ordered.

If it can be done, I'll do it.


----------



## hotrod717

Have the 8350 installed and other than Maxxmem, I'm really happy with it. I also installed a GTX590 and may need to reinstall chipset drivers. I uininstalled AMD stuff and am really getting low scores. I may be running sata II.





Just began my journey with this chip though.

Also noticed my ram timings auto loaded different in bios. tRC was at 39 w/ 1100T and 45 w/ 8350. Before I changed bank cycle time back to 39, couldn't break 10 gb/s.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My scores make me feel sick. As if I MUST be doing something wrong lol. I admittedly still have a lot to learn with my new setup, but come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage of the game I too have my doubts.
> 
> Can anyone explain why the values are so different between the two benchs above?
> Any chance there could be an issue with MemMaxx and Vishera. There seems to be an on going debate with how Prime95 runs on the new FX.
> I realize I am "getting out there", just call it wishful thinking lol. My 1090T would kick this Piledrivers backside with it's scores but that was a 8GB kit at 9-11-9-28-39-1T at 2006MHz on my Crosshair IV


Oh yeah - Definitely an issue with MaxxMem and Vishera.











The only hardware that's different from my 4100's entries is the chip itself, all else is the same.


----------



## kzone75

Yup, it's annoying..


----------



## hotrod717

Definately frustrating! The temperature rollercoaster is another one. Put high hopes on this chip and am definately starting to regret getting rid of the 1100T. No worries though, another will be on it's way shortly!


----------



## M3TAl

I've seen a lot of variance in scores also with my Deneb with past few maxxmem's. I think the program is just a little FUBAR. Well maybe its not BAR but it's pretty FU







. Wish the Aida64 memory tests were free. It's much more consistent and reliable.

Is there no other programs with Copy, Read, Write, and Latency tests?

I actually just found out Maxxmem doesn't even calculate the Reached memory score correctly. It averages the Read and Write in MB/s and just moves the decimal over 3 places to get GB/s. It doesn't actually convert MB to GB







. Pretty sure 1000MB != 1GB...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've seen a lot of variance in scores also with my Deneb with past few maxxmem's. I think the program is just a little FUBAR. Well maybe its not BAR but it's pretty FU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wish the Aida64 memory tests were free. It's much more consistent and reliable.
> Is there no other programs with Copy, Read, Write, and Latency tests?
> I actually just found out Maxxmem doesn't even calculate the Reached memory score correctly. It averages the Read and Write in MB/s and just moves the decimal over 3 places to get GB/s. It doesn't actually convert MB to GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pretty sure 1000MB != 1GB...


Try SiSoft Sandra. Haven't been using it lately, but do notice it scores a lot better. It is an overall benchmark app, but has individual test for mem bandwidth, gpu,ect.

Just did a run with Sandra.


I do have 1 entry higher with my 1100t, but haven't really tweaked the 8350 yet and its already beaten old 2nd and 3rd best.


----------



## kzone75

Had to try that as well.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Had to try that as well.


2400mhz helps! Haven't tried my samsungs with the 8350, yet!


----------



## kzone75

Can't find those Samsungs here.







Had to go with something with high frequency already.. But it does help. In that run I had FSB at 2000MHz. With 2588MHz I get 24.5GB/s. With a bunch of programs open..


----------



## M3TAl

This isn't a submission. This is a comparison between my Mushkin and these Crucial Ballistix Tracer's I just got the other day. Running them both my at 24/7 settings. All same timings etc.

These sticks could possibly have the same IC but I have no idea what the Mushkin uses. Ballisitix is Micron D9PFJ. The Mushkin and Crucial are both rated 1866 9-9-9-27.


----------



## MadGoat

you might be able to tighten up the channel timings to get your latency down a bit...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Can't find those Samsungs here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to go with something with high frequency already.. But it does help. In that run I had FSB at 2000MHz. With 2588MHz I get 24.5GB/s. With a bunch of programs open..


That's some great scores! Think I'm going to pop in the sammys and see what I can get. I've seen people get them up to 2400mhz, but I haven't been able to do so with previous attempts.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> you might be able to tighten up the channel timings to get your latency down a bit...


Which setting is channel timings? Is that the 110us (or whatever it is, would have to look in BIOS) setting?


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Which setting is channel timings? Is that the 110us (or whatever it is, would have to look in BIOS) setting?


Try the row refresh cycle time. I lowered mine from 110 to 90 and my latency went from 49.0(10.94GB/s) to 48.4(11.06GB/s) not much but I did beat my previous GB/s by .06


----------



## M3TAl

Trying to get stable first. Running all 16gb now. I know all the sticks are good, ran memtest overnight. I had some major wonky stuff with saints row and chrome after ~20min of playing. Raised cpu-nb volts and been fine so far.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Trying to get stable first. Running all 16gb now. I know all the sticks are good, ran memtest overnight. I had some major wonky stuff with saints row and chrome after ~20min of playing. Raised cpu-nb volts and been fine so far.


Man, that sure is a buttload of RAM to get stable. What's your timing like w/ just 4 or 8GB? mine ran quicker when 4 or 2 were used but when I put 6 or 8 in, it took a big hit. More work for the mem controller to do.Question; is the 7-7-7-21 the stock for the Mushkin @ 1600?


----------



## M3TAl

The Mushkin is rated 1866 9-9-9-27 1T (as is the Ballistix except maybe not 1T not sure). Here's a screen shot of the JDEC stuff for the Mushkin.



I know that's a Crucial program but that is the Mushkins it's showing.

These are the same timings I used when running 2x4gb Mushkin. 7-7-7-21 1T (also ran them at 1333 6-6-6-18 1T for few months) was the best I could get them to do at 1600, but I never tried any voltage over 1.65. No idea if these ballistix will do better than 7-7-7-21... I just wanted them to be able to match the Mushkins. So I took out the Mushkin, popped the ballistix with same timings, did a little Linx test, ran memtest86+ overnight, and it passed all that.

After putting all 16gb in though I ran into problems after gaming. I raised my cpu-nb from 1.3 to 1.325 and gamed for 1-.1.5 hours and didn't have a problem. Guess I need to run some overnight stress tests to make sure though.

And for completeness here is my Maxxmem 8gb Mushkin Redline + 8gb Crucial Ballistix: 

Didn't seem to change my score at all... It's the same as running just 8gb ballistix by themselves.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The Mushkin is rated 1866 9-9-9-27 1T (as is the Ballistix except maybe not 1T not sure). Here's a screen shot of the JDEC stuff for the Mushkin.
> 
> I know that's a Crucial program but that is the Mushkins it's showing.
> These are the same timings I used when running 2x4gb Mushkin. 7-7-7-21 1T (also ran them at 1333 6-6-6-18 1T for few months) was the best I could get them to do at 1600, but I never tried any voltage over 1.65. No idea if these ballistix will do better than 7-7-7-21... I just wanted them to be able to match the Mushkins. So I took out the Mushkin, popped the ballistix with same timings, did a little Linx test, ran memtest86+ overnight, and it passed all that.
> After putting all 16gb in though I ran into problems after gaming. I raised my cpu-nb from 1.3 to 1.325 and gamed for 1-.1.5 hours and didn't have a problem. Guess I need to run some overnight stress tests to make sure though.
> And for completeness here is my Maxxmem 8gb Mushkin Redline + 8gb Crucial Ballistix:
> Didn't seem to change my score at all... It's the same as running just 8gb ballistix by themselves.


What's the highest your cpu/nb you've gotten? I've mine set @ 3040mhz w/ the voltage set to autoand it works great. As it stands, CPU x3 B55 @ 4093mhz vcore- 1.404 Ram 4GB of 1600 @ 1870 mhz 8-9-8-20 1T and 3040mhz on the cpu/nb. Not sure on the volts. I'd play w/ the cpu/nb and use the 1866 timings and start tightening from there. Find the tightest,then raise the cpu/nb speed til you can't post, then knock it down or try raising the volts. You know the drill.


----------



## M3TAl

I've never tried to go over 2600mhz for 24/7 use. I've benched it few times at 3000mhz. I don't think this kuhler 620 can handle the heat to go much higher (at least not in the summer... my room sits at 80-83F).


----------



## hotrod717

Here's the sammy's at 2140. Tried booting @2400, but couldn't get it. I'll play with them some more.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've never tried to go over 2600mhz for 24/7 use. I've benched it few times at 3000mhz. I don't think this kuhler 620 can handle the heat to go much higher (at least not in the summer... my room sits at 80-83F).


Stick a loud 38mm thick 3000+ rpm fan on it, if noise doesn't bother you. That should keep temps down. You can also disable one core for stress testing and benching, it won't affect maxxmem scores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1182448/width/350/height/700
> Here's the sammy's at 2140. Tried booting @2400, but couldn't get it. I'll play with them some more.


Those FX cpu's are so temping to buy. They look like they have a nice memory controller. I'm currently running a Phenom II x6 1090T and I cannot get the samsung sticks 100% stable past 1956, I really think it's the memory controller hitting it's limits. It's weird though, stability above that is random, sometimes it boots at 2000 10-10-10-28 and will go for an hour in prime with no errors, then the next boot all the workers throw an error instantly and then blue screen, so it's hard to see if any change I make is improving stability. I've tried OC'ing each stick by them selves and both of them become unstable at the same frequency.

Edit - Typos...


----------



## hotrod717

I agree the samsungs are a little harder to tweak and have trouble with tight timings at higher frequencies. They do better in intel setups imho.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Stick a loud 38mm thick 3000+ rpm fan on it, if noise doesn't bother you. That should keep temps down. You can also disable one core for stress testing and benching, it won't affect maxxmem scores.


Noise does bother me. A lot.







The noise from a 3000+ rpm fan would drive me insane.


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

I'm bummed. I just purchased another set of Corsair RAM to compliment my current pair and they are bogus. I put them in by themselves and it booted up but as soon as they got mucho info they BSOD'ed. I rebooted and changed the speed (Left them at 1800 by mistake) thinking that was the prob but same thing. So I guess I'll return or RMA them back to the EGG. Anyone have any ideas for RAM to try? Thinking about getting these Mushkins. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226223


----------



## hotrod717

Have a question for ram fans: G.Skill Flares? Read about them,seem great, but want some 1st hand knowledge. [email protected] Discontinued.

Side note: Waiting on G'Skill 6-8-6-24 @ 1600mhz to arrive.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Have a question for ram fans: G.Skill Flares? Read about them,seem great, but want some 1st hand knowledge. [email protected] Discontinued.
> Side note: Waiting on G'Skill 6-8-6-24 @ 1600mhz to arrive.


I have a set of GSkill ECO's (6-8-6-24 @1672MHz with my Thuban) I've been wanting to mount and play with them running the Vishera but MaxxMEM scores have sucked so hard it just takes away the desire lol.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I have a set of GSkill ECO's (6-8-6-24 @1672MHz with my Thuban) I've been wanting to mount and play with them running the Vishera but MaxxMEM scores have sucked so hard it just takes away the desire lol.


Know what you mean. Had my 8350 in for a week or two and got another 1100T and 1090T, just to play with! The 8350 gives better frame rates and is a little snappier, but overclocking is a bit different compared to thuban. Have a chance to pick up some flares. Seem comparable to turbulance II's, which are also discontinued and were about $120 for 2x2gb set. @ Ro, Ripjaw 2133 cl9's are nice. Don't expect some crazy oc's, but they do very well and extremely stable 8-10-9-26-39 1t @2000mhz or so and will do 2133 in AMD with rated 9-11-10-28-39-1t


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Where else can I get this program? The page I am directed to seems to have a bad download link. Actually, I can't download any of the benchmarks.

BTW, I have 4x 4gb G.skill Ripjaws that will not budge seemingly at any setting over 1660 (1600 stock). Is that normal?


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Where else can I get this program? The page I am directed to seems to have a bad download link. Actually, I can't download any of the benchmarks.
> BTW, I have 4x 4gb G.skill Ripjaws that will not budge seemingly at any setting over 1660 (1600 stock). Is that normal?


go a few pages back and someone posted a good link. Would be nice if it was in thr OP. Which ripjaw model? What are your other settings? RAM is a real bear to tweak on amd fx.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quite a few pages.....lol : http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1150#post_18140636

My laptop (dv6-6117dx) hit a sweet 4gb...not going to bother with a screenie haha.

As for my FX rig. I have tried timing wise up to 11-11-11-30 and the other higher setting to 40 at 1.66/7v with the cpunb voltage up to 1.375. Managed to boot at ~1700MHz but was nowhere near stable. I have two of these kits: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

EDIT: I have not tried every combo from stock 9-9-9-24. Does memory have timing dead spots?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Quite a few pages.....lol : http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1150#post_18140636
> My laptop (dv6-6117dx) hit a sweet 4gb...not going to bother with a screenie haha.
> As for my FX rig. I have tried timing wise up to 11-11-11-30 and the other higher setting to 40 at 1.66/7v with the cpunb voltage up to 1.375. Managed to boot at ~1700MHz but was nowhere near stable. I have two of these kits: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
> EDIT: I have not tried every combo from stock 9-9-9-24. Does memory have timing dead spots?


overclockable ram doesn't seem to be too available anymore. Once manufacturers realized their 1600 ram was able to oc to 2000, they started selling it as 2000. My newer ripjaw 2133's run as rated. I can tighten timings at lower clocks, but there is very little headroom to overclock. The ripjaw 1600's i just picked up,on the other hand, can do this-  These are obviously an older set. Fx, in my experience, handle ram similayl to thuban. My ripjaws run the same clocks and voltage with either cpu. In fact, my cpu/nb for fx is quite a bit lower @2400mhz. The problems are probably coming from running 4 sticks instead of 2.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> overclockable ram doesn't seem to be too available anymore. Once manufacturers realized their 1600 ram was able to oc to 2000, they started selling it as 2000. My newer ripjaw 2133's run as rated. I can tighten timings at lower clocks, but there is very little headroom to overclock. The ripjaw 1600's i just picked up,on the other hand, can do this-  These are obviously an older set. Fx, in my experience, handle ram similayl to thuban. My ripjaws run the same clocks and voltage with either cpu. In fact, my cpu/nb for fx is quite a bit lower @2400mhz. The problems are probably coming from running 4 sticks instead of 2.


I bought both kits not that past BF but in 2011. I read through tons of reviews on the egg for this memory and one got a G.skill reply saying they aren't designed to run 2 of these kits. I will try later with just two sticks since I haven't exceeded ~5GB RAM usage yet. A lot of reviews though said they don't overclock well. Some however claimed to be 1866 stable and more... I guess I'll find out soon.

I run HT and NB no higher than 2200-2300 on my 6300 generally.

I looked at the benches in the OP, I wonder why my laptops DDR3 is scoring to incredibly low.. I was getting ~4GB/s. It isn't a great stick of RAM but still seems lowish.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> overclockable ram doesn't seem to be too available anymore. Once manufacturers realized their 1600 ram was able to oc to 2000, they started selling it as 2000. My newer ripjaw 2133's run as rated. I can tighten timings at lower clocks, but there is very little headroom to overclock. The ripjaw 1600's i just picked up,on the other hand, can do this-  These are obviously an older set. Fx, in my experience, handle ram similayl to thuban. My ripjaws run the same clocks and voltage with either cpu. In fact, my cpu/nb for fx is quite a bit lower @2400mhz. The problems are probably coming from running 4 sticks instead of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought both kits not that past BF but in 2011. I read through tons of reviews on the egg for this memory and one got a G.skill reply saying they aren't designed to run 2 of these kits. I will try later with just two sticks since I haven't exceeded ~5GB RAM usage yet. A lot of reviews though said they don't overclock well. Some however claimed to be 1866 stable and more... I guess I'll find out soon.
> 
> I run HT and NB no higher than 2200-2300 on my 6300 generally.
> 
> I looked at the benches in the OP, I wonder why my laptops DDR3 is scoring to incredibly low.. I was getting ~4GB/s. *It isn't a great stick of RAM* but still seems lowish.
Click to expand...

Just so we're clear, one stick? As in Single Channel?


----------



## Disturbed117

Added linked post for file in OP.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I bought both kits not that past BF but in 2011. I read through tons of reviews on the egg for this memory and one got a G.skill reply saying they aren't designed to run 2 of these kits. I will try later with just two sticks since I haven't exceeded ~5GB RAM usage yet. A lot of reviews though said they don't overclock well. Some however claimed to be 1866 stable and more... I guess I'll find out soon.
> I run HT and NB no higher than 2200-2300 on my 6300 generally.
> I looked at the benches in the OP, I wonder why my laptops DDR3 is scoring to incredibly low.. I was getting ~4GB/s. It isn't a great stick of RAM but still seems lowish.


I would say part of the laptops problem is clock speed. Most laptops cpu 's are only doing 2-2.5ghz and the stock memory is either 1066 or 1333. And,yes, not all sticks will play nice together even though they may be same make and model. Sometimes u will luck out, but matched sticks are the way to go. Try 2400mhz nb and 2600mhz ht, seems to be popular combo for fx.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Laptop: Yeah it's single channel. Does the total amount of RAM have an affect on the score? If I have 4GB of RAM can I score over 4gb/s? I'm not familiar with how this works.

EDIT: I didnt think CPU clock speed made a difference.. I ran this at stock 1.5GHz. My 24/7 stable overclock on the laptop is 2.6GHz, I'll try again later.

Desktop: When I get home from work I will run the benchie to see and then try two stick configurations. No idea which ones were originally bundled though..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Laptop: Yeah it's single channel. Does the total amount of RAM have an affect on the score? If I have 4GB of RAM can I score over 4gb/s? I'm not familiar with how this works.
> 
> EDIT: I didnt think CPU clock speed made a difference.. I ran this at stock 1.5GHz. My 24/7 stable overclock on the laptop is 2.6GHz, I'll try again later.
> 
> Desktop: When I get home from work I will run the benchie to see and then try two stick configurations. No idea which ones were originally bundled though..


Well, Single Channel would cut your bandwidth in half because you only have 64-bit width instead of 128-bit. 2x2GB is much faster then 1x4GB, assuming the computer in question supports Dual Channel, which frankly anything that supports 4GB does besides maybe Atom.


----------



## damric

heh. Red ripjaws have little headroom. G.skill puts an h,m, or l in the model name for rating overclockability. Head over to the g.skill forum for the complete model name definitions. The red ones are usually l for low.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Laptop: Yeah it's single channel. Does the total amount of RAM have an affect on the score? If I have 4GB of RAM can I score over 4gb/s? I'm not familiar with how this works.
> EDIT: I didnt think CPU clock speed made a difference.. I ran this at stock 1.5GHz. My 24/7 stable overclock on the laptop is 2.6GHz, I'll try again later.
> Desktop: When I get home from work I will run the benchie to see and then try two stick configurations. No idea which ones were originally bundled though..


Clock speed does make a difference, Check out the spreedsheet. The highest scores definately have high overclocks. Northbridge speed also plays a role. Didn't break 11gb/s until I broke 3000mhz nb.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> heh. Red ripjaws have little headroom. G.skill puts an h,m, or l in the model name for rating overclockability. Head over to the g.skill forum for the complete model name definitions. The red ones are usually l for low.


im using the blue ones... 2133 C9... some pretty tight timings... as far as i know, the black ones are the ones that are pretty kick ass..


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> overclockable ram doesn't seem to be too available anymore. Once manufacturers realized their 1600 ram was able to oc to 2000, they started selling it as 2000. My newer ripjaw 2133's run as rated. I can tighten timings at lower clocks, but there is very little headroom to overclock. The ripjaw 1600's i just picked up,on the other hand, can do this-  These are obviously an older set. Fx, in my experience, handle ram similayl to thuban. My ripjaws run the same clocks and voltage with either cpu. In fact, my cpu/nb for fx is quite a bit lower @2400mhz. The problems are probably coming from running 4 sticks instead of 2.


Those are the same sticks I've been running and they are a great set.
Overclock like nobody's business and respond well to voltage, also seem to tolerate medium to high voltages (Around 1.7v's or so) well enough. Anything past 1.8v's is probrably useless so no need to go there with these.
If they get too warm, they'll let you know about it by losing stability and refusing to boot whereas they were booting before with lower voltage used. Keep them cool and they will reward you with some crazy high speeds for the latencies they are capable of as my set does.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I didn't bother trying the benchmark with 16g installed. Right now I'm a little over an hour in to p95 on only two dimms installed with the RAM running at 1920MHz (not sure on the last two digits but something like that). 10-10-10-28-40-2t @ 1.68v. I did not test each timing out, I suppose I might some time. I tried 2000MHz at 11-11-11-30-40-2t at 1.68v and it wasn't stable. How far can I push this RAM voltage wise? I have an Ultra kraze Scythe 3000 in the back of my case so it is pushing 133cfm - losses from the case mesh over my motherboard. It does not feel warm to the touch yet. Since I'm still testing I wont post a screen shot yet but before I started priming I hit *8.99*gb for the score. Since I had to increase my clockspeed a bit and I'm testing this new memory config I have my NB running at 21XX. IF this proves to be stable, I will see where I can get with the NB. I seem to be right around PII quads on the chart..

My cpu is running 445XMhz right now on all 6 cores.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Those are the same sticks I've been running and they are a great set.
> Overclock like nobody's business and respond well to voltage, also seem to tolerate medium to high voltages (Around 1.7v's or so) well enough. Anything past 1.8v's is probrably useless so no need to go there with these.
> If they get too warm, they'll let you know about it by losing stability and refusing to boot whereas they were booting before with lower voltage used. Keep them cool and they will reward you with some crazy high speeds for the latencies they are capable of as my set does.


I never noticed you were using these.







Lol. Have you been able to get 2000mhz out of them? I can get 1926mhz / 7-9-8-24 -39 -1t @ 1.65v well enough, but haven't gotten past that, stable, yet. Also, been having trouble getting past 4ghz since I installed my gtx590, may need to upgrade my psu.

@Mr.N Looks- Nice! Looks like your getting it now. Not sure on the voltage. I personally don't push past 1.65v. A lot of 8350's can hit 4.8ghz easy enough if your comfortable with bumping core voltage and have a good air cooler or are under water. What are you using to cool your cpu? I'll be re- installing my 8350 somtime today. Highest I've gotten with fx and maxxmem is a couple pages back, around 11.2gb/s. I'm sure I'll be posting a better one later.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I never noticed you were using these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Have you been able to get 2000mhz out of them?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1010#post_17647355









They can go even higher but I don't like pushing them that far - I really need a higher rated set to do that but I can if I want.
If these are the same as yours, get ready - These are a treat when you get them setup properly.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1010#post_17647355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can go even higher but I don't like pushing them that far - I really need a higher rated set to do that but I can if I want.
> If these are the same as yours, get ready - These are a treat when you get them setup properly.










Don't know if I can get that, but I'm gonna have fun tryin! What model do you have?  Mine are 2gbxh


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I can get that, but I'm gonna have fun tryin! What model do you have?  Mine are 2gbxh


http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/910#post_16974916
This shows what they are and yes, this is currently the top score in the list, the other one not meeting the thread's requirements - Knew that when I posted it but it was not done for the sake of this thread when I did it.

Yes, our sets are the same and yours should be as capable as these are.


----------



## pkdd

hello i'am new member of overclock.net Nice to meet you.











My System

AMD FX-8320 @4.5GHZ Vcore 1.45V (LLC off)
Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
Team Elite 2x4GB 1600 CL11-11-11-28 @ 2400 CL 10-13-12-34 /1T @1.75V (Hynix CFR )
MSI r6850 Cyclone

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634847


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I'm definitely stable at 1920 10-10-10-30-40-2t. I am also stable with the NB @ 2400. It seems like raising the NB is the only thing I can do from here on out with this memory. What is the highest I can raise cpu/nb voltage to for a safe 24/7 type overclock? Now I'm up to ~10.4gb I think. Depending on how high I can push the NB I might do better. but I don't think I'm going to break 11/12. The computer feels a little snappier now which is nice, particularly after loading windows. Haven't noticed anything in any benchmark other than this memory one though.


----------



## felix

...waiting for my G.Skill Trident X 2400C9 to arrive...









...will run on my 1090T though...









Happy new Year everyone!!!1


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm definitely stable at 1920 10-10-10-30-40-2t. I am also stable with the NB @ 2400. It seems like raising the NB is the only thing I can do from here on out with this memory. What is the highest I can raise cpu/nb voltage to for a safe 24/7 type overclock? Now I'm up to ~10.4gb I think. Depending on how high I can push the NB I might do better. but I don't think I'm going to break 11/12. The computer feels a little snappier now which is nice, particularly after loading windows. Haven't noticed anything in any benchmark other than this memory one though.


I'm in the same boat with fx with reguards to cpu/nb. I've been playing with it a little, but haven't gotten stable over 2600mhz with 1.3v. Thats a lot different than thuban. With 1.3v I can do over 3150 without losing stability until 3200 or so. And then I just bumped to 1.325v. Vishera is definately something different for me. Still have alot more time to put in though. Will probably switch back to my ripjaw 2133, since I know exactly what to expect from them. One less thing to worry about. Maxxmem does not play nice. Sandra, Aida64, and the like seem fine. Hope there's a fix in the works. Maxxmem gets 11.2gb/s or so while Sandra gets 21gb/s with current setup.


----------



## odin2free

Happy
New
Year
Everybody
Its a jolly time to be winning gear and drinking beer with beautiful people
Lets party get off the computers and go out

Much love from the west coast Arizona Flagstaff finest









(ps, update will happen soon you guys im so sorry about not keeping up and getting the sheet made for ya guys just been super busy and such new computer is being built (intel based though) but have been working and repairing and securing tons of amd systems lately for clients









One love brothers and sisters


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Happy
> New
> Year
> Everybody
> Its a jolly time to be winning gear and drinking beer with beautiful people
> Lets party get off the computers and go out
> Much love from the west coast Arizona Flagstaff finest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ps, update will happen soon you guys im so sorry about not keeping up and getting the sheet made for ya guys just been super busy and such new computer is being built (intel based though) but have been working and repairing and securing tons of amd systems lately for clients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One love brothers and sisters


Happy New Year!
Thought I'd stop by and post my latest Thuban results


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Thought I'd stop by and post my latest Thuban results


kickass timings dude...


----------



## IvanEBC

Hi There

i only joined up initially so i could grab the newest version of the software since it wasn't available at the website.

I'm a little confused, I'm not an overclocker, but i found most times my ram speeds appear to be faster then most here, people talking about kick ass scores, now this might sound like I'm trying to brag, but I'm seriously not, I'm trying to work out if my program is giving me a dud score, Or there is some certain rule to post a score. Like i said, I don't overclock, don't wish to at this stage, with alot of the comparisons, my numbers at the top of the screen are LOWER, yet my benchmark numbers are higher.



I could give you CPU-Z numbers, but they are the same, i connected these up and turned on my machine.
MB: P67A-UD3-B#

Is something wrong or did i hit random gold with a random purchase?


----------



## kzone75

You're using Intel.. This is the AMD MaxxMem results thread. But welcome to OCN


----------



## IvanEBC

Oh sorry - i entered into page 117 of the thread to find the file to download.....

I'm not totally against AMD but i'm surprised by the results still .. ok, thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## Gazjoe

Hi guys,
have just built a new system but my RAM seems a little slow. Any ideas please?


----------



## Gazjoe

Sorry guys I forgot the SPD


----------



## damric

seems like a normal score for stock settings gazjoe. Compare to other clock speeds on the chart. The high scores are all clocked very high.


----------



## Gazjoe

Thank you Damric, as long as those figures are ok I am happy for now......


----------



## jason387

Is this any good?


----------



## Disturbed117

*List updated.*

*Remember. SPD tabs must be present in the screenshot with MaxxMem.*


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> _*List updated.*_
> _*Remember. SPD tabs must be present in the screenshot with MaxxMem.*_


So mine won't be added to the list







?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So mine won't be added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not until a screenshot with the SPD of cpu-z is provided with the maxxmem score. Sorry.


----------



## airberg




----------



## Schmuckley

where's all the FM2?
Same ol' same ol' here


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> where's all the FM2?
> Same ol' same ol' here


I would have thought with those speeds that you'd score higher...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> where's all the FM2?
> Same ol' same ol' here


How did the IMC of the chip manage the ram at 1800mhz?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> where's all the FM2?
> Same ol' same ol' here


Not bad,Crucial heh?

Finally able to get some decent scores with the Thuban,matched my Athlon score.


----------



## hotrod717

Those supertalents are pretty amazing. Any idea what chips they utilize? One of the better 960's I've seen. Couldn't get mine past 3000 cpu/nb unlocked to 6.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Those supertalents are pretty amazing. Any idea what chips they utilize? One of the better 960's I've seen. Couldn't get mine past 3000 cpu/nb unlocked to 6.


They are Elpida Hypers,don't know if they are MGH-E or MNH-E's,but I suspect they are MNH-E's. My last 960T would only do 3000 IMC at 1.4v,this one is better,though it takes 1.42v to run 3200MHz.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How did the IMC of the chip manage the ram at 1800mhz?


Dug up some old photos for ya, still have this Sempron 190 chip ready to be used for a server


----------



## felix

What voltage did you use for the G.Skills on the 900 7-7-9-18 run with the 1055 ? What cooling for ram ?


----------



## felix

Sorry, double post.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> They are Elpida Hypers,don't know if they are MGH-E or MNH-E's,but I suspect they are MNH-E's. My last 960T would only do 3000 IMC at 1.4v,this one is better,though it takes 1.42v to run 3200MHz.


Thought they might be Elpidas. Wow, didn't realize it could take so much voltage to get past 3000mhz. 1090t I'm running now and previous 1100t only required 1.3125 to do 3150mhz and 1.325 to get 3250mhz. What model are they/ Always looking for good ram.


----------



## Petrol

Hey AMDers! Some great scores coming from the BD chips! I upgraded to a 64-bit OS since my last attempt but still with air cooling hence the low CPU clock. At least this time all cores are running and everything is stable


----------



## airberg

When is the list going to be updated? hint hint


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys
i am so sorry have been out of the loop for a good while...
life taking its toll
A Big Update will happen tonight and will get this baby lookin fresh for ya guys to
I finally was able to purchase a lenovo y580 and do some upgrades to it...now just have to get a second ssd for the main drive bay and put the TB in the disk tray and do all that jazz to make this puppy even faster

Windows 7 on this is so much better
I will post CPUID and Maxxmem for ya guys to see what im running it is intel though so scores are different because of IMC and other nik naks

Soon after these files transfer for my brother who is over seas gets done i will be updating the list then doing a tear down and doing a repaste of the gpu and cpu needs it


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Hey guys
> i am so sorry have been out of the loop for a good while...
> life taking its toll
> A Big Update will happen tonight and will get this baby lookin fresh for ya guys to
> I finally was able to purchase a lenovo y580 and do some upgrades to it...now just have to get a second ssd for the main drive bay and put the TB in the disk tray and do all that jazz to make this puppy even faster
> 
> Windows 7 on this is so much better
> I will post CPUID and Maxxmem for ya guys to see what im running it is intel though so scores are different because of IMC and other nik naks
> 
> Soon after these files transfer for my brother who is over seas gets done i will be updating the list then doing a tear down and doing a repaste of the gpu and cpu needs it


Badass man! Can't wait to see the specs!


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Hey guys
> i am so sorry have been out of the loop for a good while...
> life taking its toll
> A Big Update will happen tonight and will get this baby lookin fresh for ya guys to
> I finally was able to purchase a lenovo y580 and do some upgrades to it...now just have to get a second ssd for the main drive bay and put the TB in the disk tray and do all that jazz to make this puppy even faster
> 
> Windows 7 on this is so much better
> I will post CPUID and Maxxmem for ya guys to see what im running it is intel though so scores are different because of IMC and other nik naks
> 
> Soon after these files transfer for my brother who is over seas gets done i will be updating the list then doing a tear down and doing a repaste of the gpu and cpu needs it


Badass man! Can't wait to see the specs!


----------



## airberg

Stupid phone doing double posts >:-/ that's apple for ya... Damn iPhone 4


----------



## odin2free

Beloveds, you have asked us to share a bit more on the workings of karma; especially between members of your families of origin, for example. Many that identify as Indigo, starseeded, etc. as we have previously mentioned have agreed to work with and further transmute ancestral karma, that often does include their involvement at some stage of the game, so to speak.

When one meets up with someone that they share karmic responsibility with, there is always a choice: to end the pattern, or to continue it. Compassion and unconditional love are the way to put a stop to the pattern. Anger, judgment and resentment are fuel for its continuation. Also, blame for anyone or anything outside of yourself is a potent temptation and distraction; and also a way for egoic/ordinary mind to keep control of the situation, as change on that particular level can be perceived as threatening. There are currently powerful supportive energies in the atmosphere to serve as a support for shifting out of these old paradigm/3D patterns; in the form of the frequencies themselves, and also spiritual friends and helpers, both seen and unseen.

The higher teaching in these painful situations is to take the lesson and experience and to spin it into something positive for yourselves. This is personal spiritual alchemy at its finest dear ones, and for many of you this comes quite naturally. It is also good to remember that the higher application of karmic encounters are not about punishment in any way, but about learning, awareness, love and skillful means. Many beings who have successfully navigated difficult karmic personal circumstances are uniquely qualified to serve as counselors and guides for others. Shanti. - The Keepers, 1.31.13


----------



## M3TAl

I don't know if it's because I'm a little drunk right now at 3:45am but? What did I just read up there?


----------



## bokchoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Beloveds, you have asked us to share a bit more on the workings of karma; especially between members of your families of origin, for example. Many that identify as Indigo, starseeded, etc. as we have previously mentioned have agreed to work with and further transmute ancestral karma, that often does include their involvement at some stage of the game, so to speak.
> 
> When one meets up with someone that they share karmic responsibility with, there is always a choice: to end the pattern, or to continue it. Compassion and unconditional love are the way to put a stop to the pattern. Anger, judgment and resentment are fuel for its continuation. Also, blame for anyone or anything outside of yourself is a potent temptation and distraction; and also a way for egoic/ordinary mind to keep control of the situation, as change on that particular level can be perceived as threatening. There are currently powerful supportive energies in the atmosphere to serve as a support for shifting out of these old paradigm/3D patterns; in the form of the frequencies themselves, and also spiritual friends and helpers, both seen and unseen.
> 
> The higher teaching in these painful situations is to take the lesson and experience and to spin it into something positive for yourselves. This is personal spiritual alchemy at its finest dear ones, and for many of you this comes quite naturally. It is also good to remember that the higher application of karmic encounters are not about punishment in any way, but about learning, awareness, love and skillful means. Many beings who have successfully navigated difficult karmic personal circumstances are uniquely qualified to serve as counselors and guides for others. Shanti. - The Keepers, 1.31.13


wow...thats messed up...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Beloveds, you have asked us to share a bit more on the workings of karma; especially between members of your families of origin, for example. Many that identify as Indigo, starseeded, etc. as we have previously mentioned have agreed to work with and further transmute ancestral karma, that often does include their involvement at some stage of the game, so to speak.
> 
> When one meets up with someone that they share karmic responsibility with, there is always a choice: to end the pattern, or to continue it. Compassion and unconditional love are the way to put a stop to the pattern. Anger, judgment and resentment are fuel for its continuation. Also, blame for anyone or anything outside of yourself is a potent temptation and distraction; and also a way for egoic/ordinary mind to keep control of the situation, as change on that particular level can be perceived as threatening. There are currently powerful supportive energies in the atmosphere to serve as a support for shifting out of these old paradigm/3D patterns; in the form of the frequencies themselves, and also spiritual friends and helpers, both seen and unseen.
> 
> The higher teaching in these painful situations is to take the lesson and experience and to spin it into something positive for yourselves. This is personal spiritual alchemy at its finest dear ones, and for many of you this comes quite naturally. It is also good to remember that the higher application of karmic encounters are not about punishment in any way, but about learning, awareness, love and skillful means. Many beings who have successfully navigated difficult karmic personal circumstances are uniquely qualified to serve as counselors and guides for others. Shanti. - The Keepers, 1.31.13


ummmm...... ok? i gues...


----------



## MadGoat

Well...

An update to my score here. I think this is the fastest & tightest I can get my NB and these Sami 30nm sticks while maintaining stability!











And Oh boy can I feel a difference. Things load crazy quick ...


----------



## commodorewagonv

hey all.
new here. hears best atempt
unknown cheap 8gig kit1300ram
fx4100 on air
sabertooth v2 990fx


----------



## Aleslammer

Memory was Corsair Value Select, No SPD sorry.


----------



## commodorewagonv

desent better than the old intel t2390 i have next to me not, worth posting over 1 minet 30 to display........ whats a better goal higher scores or lower latency??


----------



## odin2free

Lower Latency


----------



## bokchoi

why do my maxxmem scores seem low for what im running... i see people out scoring me with much less ram speed.......my ram is 2133mhz oc'd to 2260mhz and nb oc'd to 2330mhz... even my winsat mem seems low....rig is in my sig.. would populating all 4 dimms slow things down a little?? or does all this seem normal...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bokchoi*
> 
> why do my maxxmem scores seem low for what im running... i see people out scoring me with much less ram speed.......my ram is 2133mhz oc'd to 2260mhz and nb oc'd to 2330mhz... even my winsat mem seems low....rig is in my sig.. would populating all 4 dimms slow things down a little?? or does all this seem normal...


Try and push your NB to round ~2600mhz

Yes, having 4 stick running will lower performance a bit due to having to run trfc higher in the second channel and that more than likely running 2t instead of 1t command rate.

your SPD table shows your ram asking for 1.65v at cl11 1066.. that's not that great Cl10 and even 9 is achiecable with semi decent ram nowadays... Samsung 30nm is great cheap stuff for clocks like that.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bokchoi*
> 
> why do my maxxmem scores seem low for what im running... i see people out scoring me with much less ram speed.......my ram is 2133mhz oc'd to 2260mhz and nb oc'd to 2330mhz... even my winsat mem seems low....rig is in my sig.. would populating all 4 dimms slow things down a little?? or does all this seem normal...


Try and push your NB to round ~2600mhz

Yes, having 4 stick running will lower performance a bit due to having to run trfc higher in the second channel and that more than likely running 2t instead of 1t command rate.

your SPD table shows your ram asking for 1.65v at cl11 1066.. that's not that great Cl10 and even 9 is achiecable with semi decent ram nowadays... Samsung 30nm is great cheap stuff for clocks like that.


----------



## odin2free

All right after the apparent two days of no sleep and work i am done with the update....

If anything is wrong please let me know asap and i will get to it asap









So

*UPDATED*


----------



## bokchoi

sorry man but my core speed is 4556mhz NOT 2278 like you have listed......and my memory is 2261mhz NOT 2206mhz...... again sorry to be a pain in the ass....but you said to let you know.. thx..


----------



## SwishaMane

Socket 939, 100% stable.

DFI nF4 Ultra Infinity
Opteron 185 @ 2.9ghz
Corsair Plats 2GB, 2-3-2-5-1t, 2.8v



The GPU tab was SUPPOSED to be the SPD tab, lol, sorry...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> All right after the apparent two days of no sleep and work i am done with the update....
> 
> If anything is wrong please let me know asap and i will get to it asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> *UPDATED*


Noticed I'm no longer in the list... Does this mean I gotta push it even farther?


----------



## odin2free

AHAHHA
i do not know what happened there i did not remove you at all..i know you had the top forever in a day because of liquid nitro and such...
I am so sorry could you send me your latest nad ill drop you in asap


----------



## Kryton

Can't find the screenie to reload on my end but here's the posted entry itself: http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/910#post_16974916

Have another that beats it but with no SPD tab so it's not valid for the list.


----------



## commodorewagonv

odd 1600mhz cas9 and 1300cas7 dont get much difference in maxmem on my fx4100

1300 cas7 2400nb

1300 cas7 2600nb

this one is 1600 cas9 2400nb (safe mode silly me lost the other pic)


i changed the north bridge from 2400 to 2600 sped up alittle. worst bit is my 1600cas9 16gb g.skill ares scores around the same. is this just a bottleneck with the cpu???


----------



## commodorewagonv

heres this lot


----------



## commodorewagonv

hehe 22gbps mem-copy now just got to get that sweet baby stable.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *commodorewagonv*
> 
> heres this lot


you might want to try some tighter timings.

Try out 8.8.8.24.33 1t @ ~110ns bank time. With the NB @ ~2600mhz (if you manage to find stability) you should see a nice score increase.

Keep in mind you might need to step your memory and CPU/NB voltage up a bit. Say 1.55v memory and 1.30 for CPU/NB to start.

OH, and here is a good guide with great info to reference for you: Bulldozer Overclocking Guide

Be Sure to Rep / Thank, people put a lot of time into these Guides.

GL


----------



## hotrod717

Uhm, my 11.64 score with my 1100t mysteriously disappeared? Our top scores disappear if we have another score with a different chip?


----------



## commodorewagonv

nah i cant seem to get it past 9-9-9 on 1600mhz but ill try a voltage bump (curenly at 1.52v).. 7-7-7-20 @ 1300 feels alot snapyer thou


----------



## odin2free

I dont know what is going on... I now have to go through and find every single person again on this backup and see why its not recording and deleting everything...

Ill figure it out...

Everybody
If your names and scores are no on the list could you please make a post with a link to the original post or updated post so i can put you on the list again and make sure you are all there and nobody is being left out of hard work....

I am so sorry everybody for this unfortunate event...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *commodorewagonv*
> 
> nah i cant seem to get it past 9-9-9 on 1600mhz but ill try a voltage bump (curenly at 1.52v).. 7-7-7-20 @ 1300 feels alot snapyer thou


plus one for the snappier feeling at lower timings. i like 1600 cl8 a lot mire than 2133 cl10.


----------



## commodorewagonv

will hope i get in should be able to see my name from the top if i do (windows print screen tryed to cut e of my screen off as have two staked...

fx4100 @ 4.7ghz
cheap **** ram
aircooled
cpu/nb @ 2600mhz


oh well im happy with it i can finnaly leave it alone now


----------



## salmanshah

here is mine

G.skill Sniper DDR3 @2000MHz 9-11-9-28-2T


----------



## felix

And mine with my old 1100T :

(click for large)



On DDR2 only...


----------



## salmanshah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> And mine with my old 1100T :
> 
> (click for large)
> 
> 
> 
> On DDR2 only...


very good score for DDR2


----------



## yashyulian

Here's my scores using value RAM elpida chip on 1860MHz 8-10-7-15 1,72V


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashyulian*
> 
> Here's my scores using value RAM elpida chip on 1860MHz 8-10-7-15 1,72V


Nice score. Unfortunately, you forgot the required SPD, so that we can see what type of ram you are using.


----------



## Atomfix

CPU: AMD Sempron X2 190 @ 4GHz @ 1.35V @ 33C max load
FSB: 320
RAM: 1706MHz 1.65V ---- Can run at 1.55V

7-7-8-15-11 1T
NB: 3200MHz @ 1.43V

I can get the Northbridge to around 3400MHz + but memory starts to play up and runs in single channel instead of dual channel and doesn't register all my RAM


----------



## yashyulian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice score. Unfortunately, you forgot the required SPD, so that we can see what type of ram you are using.


I use this RAM. RAM "SUNbio" local brands in my country with a elpida chip.



Sorry in another benchmark it's different score,


----------



## damric

Rocking out my Athlon II (C2) with some notorious OCZ Obsidians.


----------



## M3TAl

That vcore


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That vcore


That's nothing, I accidentey setted my VCORE for 2.0V once....


----------



## hotrod717




----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*


I miss the big numbers my 1100t put up... this 8350 doesn't play nice with MaxMEM


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I miss the big numbers my 1100t put up... this 8350 doesn't play nice with MaxMEM


Try 1.99 ver. Just saw a great score with 8350 on 990fx saber thread. Want to try, but am waiting to receive 2 cpu's to test. After I'll surely check it out!


----------



## MadGoat

I actually use 1.99 ... I'll post what It shows...


----------



## Dhalgren65

How is this?

MaxxMEM2_c2727.jpg 60k .jpg file


----------



## MyFaceHole

I did this one a while ago so I don't have a screenshot of the memory speed on cpu-z, but I did take note of the memory speed in the file name so you are just going to have to take my word for it. I hope you can add me:
Ram type is: G.SKILL Sniper 1333 DDR3 (2 x 4GB) Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBSR
These were the speeds, timings, and voltages: Memory was 1600Mhz @ 1.55v 9-9-9-24 (2200MHz NB @ 1.2125v, CPU @ 1.475v)


----------



## cssorkinman

Kingston Hyper X beasts doin' some business


----------



## xplode-bg

Here is mine


----------



## MadGoat

I'm liking the lower latencies for gaming more than what throughput can do for me...


----------



## Atomfix

Now do I really have to get my Northbridge to 3400MHz and whoop all your whoopie chushions?!?!

Only kidding.... but I can do it though!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Now do I really have to get my Northbridge to 3400MHz and whoop all your whoopie chushions?!?!
> 
> Only kidding.... but I can do it though!


Good luck beating this one










lol Maxxmem flipped out


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck beating this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Maxxmem flipped out


lol, use MaxxMEM 1.99

I won't be able to beat that, the FX series has a better IMC than the Phenom series.

Your timings look a bit loose, can't you lower the timings further?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> lol, use MaxxMEM 1.99
> 
> I won't be able to beat that, the FX series has a better IMC than the Phenom series.
> 
> Your timings look a bit loose, can't you lower the timings further?


I was just joking around a bit , due to the bugged result







.
I don't really know if i can go much lower, just built this rig 2 days ago and have just started playing with it







. Pretty happy I can hit 2400 mhz clockspeed on the ram however







. It added almost a thousand marks to my 3d mark vantage score over my 1333 cl 9 settings. To be honest, I am very poor at tweaking ram, but it's fun trying to learn


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just joking around a bit , due to the bugged result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I don't really know if i can go much lower, just built this rig 2 days ago and have just started playing with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pretty happy I can hit 2400 mhz clockspeed on the ram however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It added almost a thousand marks to my 3d mark vantage score over my 1333 cl 9 settings. To be honest, I am very poor at tweaking ram, but it's fun trying to learn


You could always try for CL 10 timings







Hell that would be even more impressive!

Give it a go I'd say.... Ripjaws are pretty good!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> You could always try for CL 10 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell that would be even more impressive!
> 
> Give it a go I'd say.... Ripjaws are pretty good!


version 1.99, oh and these aren't ripjawz in this rig - Kingston 2400 mhz beasts. Got them to cl10 . Results are all over the place lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> version 1.99, oh and these aren't ripjawz in this rig - Kingston 2400 mhz beasts. Got them to cl10 . Results are all over the place lol


Pfft, wish maxmem could be updated to work right on our cores...


----------



## Atomfix

Use AIDA64? I personally think it provides better accurate memory speeds


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Use AIDA64? I personally think it provides better accurate memory speeds


yup, I agree...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> yup, I agree...


Similar, although I have the trial version. Know of any good deals on the AIDA64 software?


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## TheGrayDon10




----------



## MadGoat

Ahh, much more more accurate:



MaxxMEM2M_preview.zip 847k .zip file


----------



## cssorkinman

Nice find Goat


----------



## Disturbed117

List Updated.

I do believe in the near future i will have a separate sheet for multiple submission.

Master Sheet(Only Best Submission Per User, IE; Best DDR,DDR2,DDR3,Etc)
All Submissions Sheet (Multiple Submissions from Same User)


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> List Updated.
> 
> I do believe in the near future i will have a separate sheet for multiple submission.
> 
> Master Sheet(Only Best Submission Per User, IE; Best DDR,DDR2,DDR3,Etc)
> All Submissions Sheet (Multiple Submissions from Same User)


Keep up the awsome work


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> List Updated.
> 
> I do believe in the near future i will have a separate sheet for multiple submission.
> 
> Master Sheet(Only Best Submission Per User, IE; Best DDR,DDR2,DDR3,Etc)
> All Submissions Sheet (Multiple Submissions from Same User)


Goodness, still maintaining this thread, its over 2 years old , isnt it?
Nice work man


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goodness, still maintaining this thread, its over 2 years old , isnt it?
> Nice work man


Ey! I was one of the first few people who posted some results


----------



## Disturbed117

I inherited this thread from BWG, So he had some hours in maintaining it too.


----------



## odin2free

Tons of hours maintaining it....

Again guys sorry for no work
north dakota no internet anywhere job hunting again and such thirty miles to nearest library to do so and only minmal time to mess around


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Tons of hours maintaining it....
> 
> *Again guys sorry for no work*
> north dakota no internet anywhere job hunting again and such thirty miles to nearest library to do so and only minmal time to mess around


Yep. You have have done tons of work as well. So thanks for your contribution.


----------



## MrWayne

Thought I'll run a test too.


----------



## damric

where are all the APU benches?


----------



## FlawleZ

Meh...definitely interesting to compare the results. Surprised I scored so low...*shrugs*


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Meh...definitely interesting to compare the results. Surprised I scored so low...*shrugs*


what a sexy background.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> what a sexy background.


Why thank you.


----------



## DinaAngel

blah, i dislike my cpu, the vcore is since i didnt bother to change it since i set it down for this test, HT isnt so popular with ram overclocking,
2400mhz isnt accepted so easly with my cpu, so i set volts bit higher and got it on cl8 atleast -w- on 2133mhz


----------



## felix

Well, you probably won' t see the numbers of a well-tuned 3770K, but with a bit more tuning you may reach something better, to take out the last juice of your system.

Maybe enable the Hyper-Threading again and start using a different memory divider for higher frequency of RAM and loosen up that tRFC a bit. Do you kjnow what ic's are used in your Corsair RAM ?

BTW, there is an Official Maxxmem topic used for Intel, just to keep in line with the other Intel's and to be easier to compare and have it all gathered.


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Well, you probably won' t see the numbers of a well-tuned 3770K, but with a bit more tuning you may reach something better, to take out the last juice of your system.
> 
> Maybe enable the Hyper-Threading again and start using a different memory divider for higher frequency of RAM and loosen up that tRFC a bit. Do you kjnow what ic's are used in your Corsair RAM ?
> 
> BTW, there is an Official Maxxmem topic used for Intel, just to keep in line with the other Intel's and to be easier to compare and have it all gathered.


samsung IC is my ram.
will try play around with tRFC will start on 200 and try go down


----------



## felix

Also, that CL8 may be killing you...if you loosen it to 9-10 and try the statdard Samsung proportions on other timings it may shine on you....


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Also, that CL8 may be killing you...if you loosen it to 9-10 and try the statdard Samsung proportions on other timings it may shine on you....


this is my latest iv done now, i tried all kind of way to get to 2400mhz but it doesnt want to accept it, i dont think my cpu can do it, my cpu is starting to lose its performance tho so its not new that its getting tired.
but i managed 110 tRFC atleast now on 2133mhz, im feeding in 1.68v to the ram and the dram controller im feeding 1.33v.
going to try get the other ones lower now, this was just a test to check and learn some for me


----------



## MadGoat

[Official] *AMD* MaxxMEM Results/Rankings


----------



## aidhanc

Not bad for cheap ram.


----------



## M3TAl

This may be an AMD thread but at least we are happy to help. Don't see any pitchforks and torches in here...


----------



## commodorewagonv

back with a new cpu. [email protected], cpu/nb 2400mhz, 1600mhz cl9. same crap i did my old scores with.

core 7-8 turned off to make a 6 core





lol had to update the other wasn't readable

3rd times a charm try this lol


----------



## yawa

Running my Samsung Miracle Memory at 1866, this is my result.

No real overclock yet just getting started.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

I'm debating as to whether or not I should revert back to using my 16GB set of GSkill Ripjaws X 1600 (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL)... Right now I'm running a 32GB set of their Ripjaws Z 1866 (F3-14900CL10Q-32GBZL)... I 'm running an 8120 on a Gigbatye 990fx-ud5, with a Lepa 900W Gold Series psu, so I know my system has the juice for some overclocks, but I'm wanting to find the best balance with memory speed and CPU overclock.

I dialed the CPU back from 4.2 to 3.6 while I try to start figuring at if I can get more out of the memory and how much... this is what I have to start from with the 32GB set running at it's rated speed... Gigabyte's 990FXs are only "rated" to support memory up to 2000MHz last I saw unless that's something they've addressed in the more recent bios updated (I have mine running the F11 BIOS)... Any thoughts or ideas as to which set I'd be better off using to try and hit 2000Mhz or better?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So close to 12GB/s, so darn close. Currently on air with 2 cores disabled to reduce heat.


----------



## felix

What CPU-NB voltage is that ? Cooler is the one on your sig ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I think it's at 1.475v (+0.325v in the bios), but it's not 100% stable. I can get the CPU-NB up to 3450Mhz stable but after that it starts acting up. Every so often my motherboard won't post.

Same cooler that's in my sig, Hyper 212+. I don't have the original fan on it, I'm using an old 120mm x 35mm fan plus a gutted fan as a shroud. It sounds like a jet when I'm benching







Full load temps are about 52C with only 4 cores running.

So far I can run the RAM at that speed with the CPU, CPU-NB at stock speeds and voltage. Been running prime for a few hours now without any errors.


----------



## Disturbed117

*List Updated*

Also: Remember, No SPD means you will not be added.

If you see any mistakes in the list do not hesitate to notify one of us.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

WOOT! 12.06GB/s.

CPU and RAM are stable, CPU-NB might be stable, just not under full load. It's definitely just heat limiting the chip, I wonder what this thing could do if I got a pot and some dry ice.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> WOOT! 12.06GB/s.
> 
> CPU and RAM are stable, CPU-NB might be stable, just not under full load. It's definitely just heat limiting the chip, I wonder what this thing could do if I got a pot and some dry ice.


Your RAM speeds and CPU-NB speeds are both good, probrably about as good as you'll get. Throw a pot with some DICE on it, clock the CPU itself up and you'll see a nice improvement in your results.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Your RAM speeds and CPU-NB speeds are both good, probrably about as good as you'll get. Throw a pot with some DICE on it, clock the CPU itself up and you'll see a nice improvement in your results.


This is what I don't understand. CPU speed doesn't make a difference in this bench. I pulled 12.92 with a 1090T with only 3.9ghz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> This is what I don't understand. CPU speed doesn't make a difference in this bench. I pulled 12.92 with a 1090T with only 3.9ghz.


Weird, for me it does make a difference. This benchmark isn't that reliable anyway. If I don't run it as soon as my desktop loads I get lower scores. If I run prime95 for a few minutes, exit out of it and then and run maxxmem, I get at least 0.5GB/s lower speed. Just leaving maxxmem open and rerunning the benchmark over and over the speed will slowly decrease.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Weird, for me it does make a difference. This benchmark isn't that reliable anyway. If I don't run it as soon as my desktop loads I get lower scores. If I run prime95 for a few minutes, exit out of it and then and run maxxmem, I get at least 0.5GB/s lower speed. Just leaving maxxmem open and rerunning the benchmark over and over the speed will slowly decrease.


That's a beastly IMC you have there. Very nice score. I have not seen too much difference in scores with higher CPU speeds also in Maxxmem either. Other memory benches,yes.


----------



## tw33k

100% stable. Now to run it @ 5GHz


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> WOOT! 12.06GB/s.
> 
> CPU and RAM are stable, CPU-NB might be stable, just not under full load. It's definitely just heat limiting the chip, I wonder what this thing could do if I got a pot and some dry ice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


That is a beastly chip.


----------



## Redwoodz

XXPENGUINXX got me thinking,so I decided to throw the Hypers back in and crank up the IMC volts.



First run @1.475v








Hmmm,wonder if it will run SuperPi?

updated -12.19! Had to go to back-up OS as my SSD got corrupted running SuperPI


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

CPU at 4.2, Ram at 1866 (10-10-10-30-1t-38), 9.67 GB/sec... not bad for an 8120 cooled with an H80 and no SSD. Nice cool temps too...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> That's a beastly IMC you have there. Very nice score. I have not seen too much difference in scores with higher CPU speeds also in Maxxmem either. Other memory benches,yes.


Can't explain it on my part except it did in my case.









It also works best with Win 7, you won't get near the results using XP to run it with and sometimes XP won't run it at all.
Haven't tried it with Vista but Win 7 is probrably better there too.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

So after having to fix an issue with my Windows install, I'm back... got up to 4.6 and passed the 10GB/sec mark before Windows went out on me yesterday...


----------



## joe2108

sorry..


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> need suggestion.. @1,6 volt


suggestion: go to the intel memory forum


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> suggestion: go to the intel memory forum


hahaha.. sorry wrong post


----------



## cssorkinman

Finally getting normal results


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally getting normal results


Single channel?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Single channel?


Lol , didn't notice that . hmm 4 dimms, had them running dual channel at 2400 cl11 earlier, something went haywire


----------



## master256

Just my 2 cents to get into the List:



Programm seems a bit weird, when i make 2 runs continously i sometimes get 2 totally differnet resuls...
Also better results when i clock down my CPU... LOL

Exact RAM Type is in the SIG

Regards

---
Btw:
AIDA64 is showing much better results:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Let me join in the fun and games


----------



## p2mob

What could cause me to have 150ns latency? The other day I had 63ns latency but I have over clocked my 8350 to 4.6ghz.


----------



## Joffell

Here's my best score so far


----------



## Baskt_Case

I'll jump in. This setup is 24/7 stable for me. I can run MaxxMEM @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4NB, and tighter timings but it'll crash if you blink wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joffell*
> 
> Here's my best score so far


A 4.94ghz 8120? Is that thing stable? If so, I'm impressed!


----------



## Joffell

It's stable for my everyday use. Everything I use the computer for, gaming, benchmarks all run fine.
It's not quite stable on prime95 yet. It gets a little too hot for my liking at the voltage required to pass,
but I'll keep pushing it until I can improve my cooling. Runs 24/7 at 1.425v at that 4.9 so I'm very happy with
that even if it won't pass prime (only thing it doesn't like). Got my Cinebench score over 8 which was goal
I was shooting for.

Totally impressed with the Samsung memory. Wish I had bought 2 sticks!!


----------



## odin2free

OH man i have been gone for a good while...

What have i missed ALOT
New Chips scores and such seem impressive anybody want to give me a good explanation of the scores now and so forth for these new FX chips to better understand and find more resources to read up on and catch up....Again im not on a amd system so scores from my personal will not be here...but i will definitely throw in my two pennies worth of knowledge when i attain it


----------



## yashyulian

Here's my score Using G.Skill RipjawsX GBXL C9


----------



## Elanorth

My dominators and 8350


----------



## riscorpian

The result after the first run of overclocking. Stock is 1333 9-9-9-24.


----------



## MCCSolutions




----------



## iamwardicus

Wow... I went from 10ish gbps to 11 just by changing from 2T to 1T... Crazy...


----------



## MCCSolutions

New, after removing 16gb timings the same.....


----------



## braxsusriely

I'll join... this is intial entry and I'd like some directions to get fast for scores!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> I'll join... this is intial entry and I'd like some directions to get fast for scores!


Nice NB speed,try to lower tRAS from 28 down to 27 or 26.May also be able to lower the CAS# ,maybe 8-9-8-27. May need more voltage. Also inc a snapshot of CPUz mem tab,along with speed and cpu tabs.


----------



## braxsusriely

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829742

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829742



**edited for link to cpuz validator **


----------



## smartdroid

How can i improve my scores?


----------



## braxsusriely

Well its fun putting up some of these numbers my system can run the 32MB test fine yada yada yada. But playing MW2 and getting the BSOD sucks. I'll go back to my stable speeds but take my 2nd post for scores!

as for smartdroid. Do you have two different sticks in your rig? and I'm sure others will chime in but you can probably squeeze more out of your northbridge


----------



## TheGrayDon10

newer


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> as for smartdroid. Do you have two different sticks in your rig? and I'm sure others will chime in but you can probably squeeze more out of your northbridge


No, not really I've bought an 8gb kit, is there something wrong with my settings?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1507425/width/350/height/700
> 
> How can i improve my scores?


Is your command rate set to 1T? What your trfc, 110ns, 160ns? You might be able to drop your main timings a bit more, maybe 10-12-12-30-42 or 10-12-10-30-40 if you've got a little luck.


----------



## smartdroid

So I've managed to tweak it a little bit more, still not perfect because i cant lower the trfc wich is 300ns, my motherboard just overrides my settings.


----------



## jason387

This is what I got with one 2GB stick of G Skill value series Ram with my Athlon II x2 250.

Don't know if this is any good because some guys here have got much better scores


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This is what I got with one 2GB stick of G Skill value series Ram with my Athlon II x2 250.
> 
> Don't know if this is any good because some guys here have got much better scores


Here is something to aim for.. This is my 1866 stock 9 9 9 27 33 1t


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here is something to aim for.. This is my 1866 stock 9 9 9 27 33 1t


But how is my score higher than yours? I got 10.52GB/sec


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> But how is my score higher than yours? I got 10.52GB/sec


lower timings faster write

seems like my ram has more latency at the same specs as yours because i am running 2x4gb sticks higher density


----------



## M3TAl

I can't see the spreadsheet in the OP?

Anyways got this new 8320 and think I've found my 24/7 oc of 280x17 for 4.76ghz. Adding even 20-30mhz to that requires insane amounts of voltage for stability. Tried all kinds of different FSB x Multi combos and a multi only oc but no matter what the voltage to get 4.8 or higher was immense.

So this is with 16gb (Crucial and Mushkin) and HT Link + CPU-NB at 2.52ghz. Tell me what you guys think? Should I just try to tighten timings a little bit? Memory didn't want to go much higher maybe 1880mhz at SPD 9-9-9-27 1T. Anything higher was causing rounding errors in IBT.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I can't see the spreadsheet in the OP?
> 
> Anyways got this new 8320 and think I've found my 24/7 oc of 280x17 for 4.76ghz. Adding even 20-30mhz to that requires insane amounts of voltage for stability. Tried all kinds of different FSB x Multi combos and a multi only oc but no matter what the voltage to get 4.8 or higher was immense.
> 
> So this is with 16gb (Crucial and Mushkin) and HT Link + CPU-NB at 2.52ghz. Tell me what you guys think? Should I just try to tighten timings a little bit? Memory didn't want to go much higher maybe 1880mhz at SPD 9-9-9-27 1T. Anything higher was causing rounding errors in IBT.


Yeah if that is the case then running tighter timings will be your best bet.. Unless you wanted to try and raise FSB and drop the multi on the chip down.. That is what I ended up having to do to hit 2400


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This is what I got with one 2GB stick of G Skill value series Ram with my Athlon II x2 250.
> 
> Don't know if this is any good because some guys here have got much better scores


Pretty dang good! I use to run an Athlon with 2x1GB GSkill NQ 1066MHz


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Pretty dang good! I use to run an Athlon with 2x1GB GSkill NQ 1066MHz


Wow how did you manage to pull of such a good score? What helped?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wow how did you manage to pull of such a good score? What helped?


Your result is CPU/NB @ 2900Mhz and single channel vs mine which is CPU/[email protected] in dual channel. Don't know how much single vs dual channel affects Maxxmem but it has to help I imagine. You should grab another stick if you can.









edit: also I had priority set to high in Maxxmem options,helps a bit sometimes.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Your result is CPU/NB @ 2900Mhz and single channel vs mine which is CPU/[email protected] in dual channel. Don't know how much single vs dual channel affects Maxxmem but it has to help I imagine. You should grab another stick if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also I had priority set to high in Maxxmem options,helps a bit sometimes.


When I set it to high in Maxxmem the application keeps loading but doesn't stop so i can't use it like that.


----------



## jason387

How does this look?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How does this look?


Higher speed,but Athlons especially like lower latency.So see if you can get the speed around 1600Mhz(800 in bios) and try maybe 7-7-7-20-27 timings or lower.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

He would not get lower scores dropping the frequency to 1600Mhz. You need a high speed to timing ratio, not just low latency. The whole AMD likes lower timings doesn't really make any sense, and I haven't seen proof of it.

edit: typo


----------



## odin2free

Doh,

Its about stability at this point


----------



## M3TAl

Well couldn't the NB stable at 2520 (thought it was at the time, but no it wasn't) so gave up on that. Working on a new 24/7 oc







. At certain NB speed my memory refuses to run its SPD 9-9-9-27 1T at ~1900mhz yet it will at 2200 and lower.

So for now I'm at 4.699ghz 2410mhz cpu-nb and 1928mhz mem 10-10-10-30 1T. Still working on it.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> He would not get lower scores dropping the frequency to 1600Mhz. You need a high speed to timing ratio, not just low latency. The whole AMD likes lower timings doesn't really make any sense, and I haven't seen proof of it.


Actually that is true - AMD's have a tendency to prefer lower latency vs higher RAM speeds overall but if you can get it clocked high enough WITH tighter timings, you'll do much better period.

Of course with this bench more CPU MHz helps too.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> He would not get lower scores dropping the frequency to 1600Mhz. You need a high speed to timing ratio, not just low latency. The whole AMD likes lower timings doesn't really make any sense, and I haven't seen proof of it.
> 
> edit: typo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Actually that is true - AMD's have a tendency to prefer lower latency vs higher RAM speeds overall but if you can get it clocked high enough WITH tighter timings, you'll do much better period.
> 
> Of course with this bench more CPU MHz helps too.


Basically it means most AMD chips can't utilize the faster speeds,and you get better performance with tighter timings.That point of diminishing returns differs on each chip,RAM and motherboard,it's up to you to find that point.


----------



## Chargeit

My rams write speed seems really random. This so far has been the highest I've scored. Usually, it maxed at 5.3k. Any idea why this would be?

It's running at 1600 off a preset profile. I was able to get up to 1833, but, it really didn't improve that much, and the write would go down every time (sub 5k).


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> My rams write speed seems really random. This so far has been the highest I've scored. Usually, it maxed at 5.3k. Any idea why this would be?
> 
> It's running at 1600 off a preset profile. I was able to get up to 1833, but, it really didn't improve that much, and the write would go down every time (sub 5k).


Happens sometimes due to instability. Make sure your giving you cpu enough nb volts.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks, I'll look into it.

*I dropped my bios settings all to default, but kept my ram at 1600. I ran MaxxMEM and still had a low write reading of 5.3k. I had for the most part avoided changing volts (Other than CPU), still, I find it odd that I'd have to adjust my NB voltage to get my ram to function correctly. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## MadGoat

I wanna know why my write speed has always been low...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I wanna know why my write speed has always been low...


Compare your settings to mine in this screenie.
BTW this one isn't "Legal" for the rankings and has not been entered into the list so don't worry guys, you won't have to beat this one.











You'll see how high my NB speed is compared to yours. Unless you are using LOTS of voltage with sub-zero cooling as I did with this run, you won't be seeing 3400+ on the NB but I know you can do better than 2200 or so as yours shows.
Get your NB speed up along with your RAM speeds and you'll see a difference. Do this even if you have to initially leave your RAM timings loose, just get it up there and tweak from that point. With typical cooling (Good air or decent water) you can typically get around 2800 max on the NB with a BD and around 2600 with a Vishera chip, some may go a little higher but not much more overall. More CPU MHz can and will help regardless so get your CPU speeds rolling as high as the chip can take without hurting it based on your cooling - Don't go overboard and kill it.

FX chips aren't NB speed friendly like the Phenom II's were and you take a RAM performance hit because of that alone.








I can't say exactly if your write speeds are caused by this or that but the _overall_ result you get will improve.


----------



## MadGoat

Vishera doesnt respond to NB speed like Zambezi,

However, maxxmem not liking piledriver is still an annoying fact.


----------



## Kryton

Yeah, it's annoying to say the least.
Still fun to see what you can do though, keep trying.


----------



## M3TAl

Can't stand maxxmem. Doesn't even read clocks correctly.

SiSoftware's Sandra Lite is much better.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm wondering about MaxxMem and it's friendliness with the FX processor, and if I may have an instability.
Several months ago I had MaxxMem scores of
15457 - copy : 13669 - Read : 9386 - Write, with a 11.53gb/sec and latency of 54.ns.

With the same memory, and slightly higher clocks I now get scores of
8528 - Copy : 13854 - Read : 5522 - Write, with 9.69 gb/sec and latency of 53.4

I got worried at the poor scores so I ran an AIDA report and got the following scores from it

19559 - Copy : 16046 - Read : 11365 Write.

The AIDA benchmark seems to be more in line with what scores should be like but I'm still curious as to others experiences and opinions. I wonder why a benchmark run a few months ago is still seemingly accurate, when a new one off the same software installation seems incorrect.

Thanks!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

MaxxMem is not always accurate, or at least not consistent. Try running it when you first boot to your desktop. My scores are always lower if I run MaxxMem after using my PC for a while.


----------



## BWG

Oh, hi guys. Been a while since I stopped in here.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> MaxxMem is not always accurate, or at least not consistent. Try running it when you first boot to your desktop. My scores are always lower if I run MaxxMem after using my PC for a while.


Yes, the very best time to run it is when you first boot the system, preferably after the system has sat long enough to cool down such as overnite = cold boot or at least for a few hours. I too see the slowdown after trying sucessive runs without rebooting and if I simply reboot the system, it does better, then slows down again.

Results from the bench do vary greatly and should be taken as an indicator, not an absolute of the overall RAM performance you're getting - That's how I look at it.


----------



## BWG

This is while folding LOL


----------



## BWG




----------



## bond32

Here's mine on the corsair ram, have trident x coming this week:


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Dat Latency....


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> How can i get this to work with haswell?


Elaborate? I'm lost.

Also: i need to update the list, Expect an update soon.


----------



## [CyGnus]

it gives error with my 4770k i have no speed or timings set only xxxxxxx


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> it gives error with my 4770k i have no speed or timings set only xxxxxxx


I get that sometimes with an unlocked processor,or not-so-stable settings.The test should still run though.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Are you letting MaxxMem fully load before opening CPUz or HWmonitor? These apps sometimes block each other.


----------



## prescotter

Hello guys after seeing how AMD's memory performance is relative low compared to Intel memory bandwith,

How do you guys the new game consoles will do? They only run a poor 1.2ghz or 1.5ghz AMD CPU, but they advertise with massive ammounts of memory bandwith.

Do you think the real life bandwith will come close to the specifications they release?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Hello guys after seeing how AMD's memory performance is relative low compared to Intel memory bandwith,
> 
> How do you guys the new game consoles will do? They only run a poor 1.2ghz or 1.5ghz AMD CPU, but they advertise with massive ammounts of memory bandwith.
> 
> Do you think the real life bandwith will come close to the specifications they release?


SoC is completely different than desktop design.CPU speed also has little to do with memory bandwith. I expect the real life performance to be pretty close to pre-release specs.


----------



## incubated

Hi guys. I'm getting quite frustrated with my OC lately. I have no idea why but my maxxmem2 scores just dropped. When I benched early on I hit 11gb + on my fx -6300 running 8gb of 2133 10-12-12-31 rip jaws x ram. I consistently hit 1500+ on copy. I always benched on boot. And then after. Now something weird has happened. My bandwidth has dropped from 11+ to ~9-10gb and the copy is sub 1200 at times. I get better results if chrome browser is opened for example. I did change my OC specs to 4.5 on offset with the power saving options enabled. Could that be the problem?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incubated*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm getting quite frustrated with my OC lately. I have no idea why but my maxxmem2 scores just dropped. When I benched early on I hit 11gb + on my fx -6300 running 8gb of 2133 10-12-12-31 rip jaws x ram. I consistently hit 1500+ on copy. I always benched on boot. And then after. Now something weird has happened. My bandwidth has dropped from 11+ to ~9-10gb and the copy is sub 1200 at times. I get better results if chrome browser is opened for example. I did change my OC specs to 4.5 on offset with the power saving options enabled. Could that be the problem?


I notice chrome browser does boost my copy... I think is beacuse it loads in ram


----------



## MiiX

This is the best I can do :\ I see people with timing like this and have maybe 5GB+ on each of copy, read & write... What can I do to make it better? My Motherboard is **** tho, so I don't expect it to be even close to what people post here.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> This is the best I can do :\ I see people with timing like this and have maybe 5GB+ on each of copy, read & write... What can I do to make it better? My Motherboard is **** tho, so I don't expect it to be even close to what people post here.


Try increasing NB Freq to 2800 to 3000MHz, that will help a lot.
Also try to tighten timings more if possible.


----------



## MiiX

If I at all try to increase NB frequency over 2400MHz, my motherboard ends up in a BSOD circle








I read a bit about MaxxMEM and RAM OC, this is now my "24/7" speeds:


And this is what I managed to get before BSOD came crashing on my screen:


Gotta try increasing NB voltage, but I'm afraid I will burn it if I do, it hits 60C* now while gaming... Not sure whats "safe" for NB tho.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> If I at all try to increase NB frequency over 2400MHz, my motherboard ends up in a BSOD circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a bit about MaxxMEM and RAM OC, this is now my "24/7" speeds:
> 
> 
> And this is what I managed to get before BSOD came crashing on my screen:
> 
> 
> Gotta try increasing NB voltage, but I'm afraid I will burn it if I do, it hits 60C* now while gaming... Not sure whats "safe" for NB tho.


You'll need to increase the CPU/NB Voltage to help stabilize the NB Freq, not the actual NB Voltage. (max CPU/NB 1.5v for a Thuban)
You may also find additional Dram Voltage may help.

Asus mobo's can easily handle 60c to 70c for the NB.
If temps are a concern try adding a fan to blow directly onto the NB HS.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You'll need to increase the CPU/NB Voltage to help stabilize the NB Freq, not the actual NB Voltage. (max CPU/NB 1.5v for a Thuban)
> You may also find additional Dram Voltage may help.
> 
> Asus mobo's can easily handle 60c to 70c for the NB.
> If temps are a concern try adding a fan to blow directly onto the NB HS.


There is no CPU/NB voltage or anything like that, closest one is VDDNB voltage...
Here is what I can do within my BIOS:
http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d3/d3e33ebe_BIOS.png

Link to .pdf if wanted
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/M5A78L-M_USB3/E8017_M5A78L-M-USB3.pdf


----------



## The Sandman

That is the one to adjust (VDDNB).
To start with try 1.25v to 1.3v than test with Prime95.
It will add a little heat to the CPU so be sure to watch CPU temp as you go.
On my 1090T running at 4013MHz CPU and 3010MHz NB Freq required 1.38v CPU/NB voltage to give you an idea.

If you get "A Worker Has Failed" error that would be a sign of a lack of either CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage.
A BSOD is usually a sign of a lack of Vcore as a general rule.
It will add a little heat to the CPU so be sure to watch CPU temp as you go.

Feel free to PM me if I can help you further!


----------



## MiiX

CPU is still in the low 50's. but I will keep an eye on it. What do you believe is the right amount? I'l see if 1.4 does the trick.

EDIT:
New setup:
 Bit better than the first time








Seems stable for now, going to do an overnight session of IntelBurnTest


----------



## aidhanc

MiiX, you could try pushing the NB to 2800+ (1.25v~1.3v range).

--


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> CPU is still in the low 50's. but I will keep an eye on it. What do you believe is the right amount? I'l see if 1.4 does the trick.
> 
> EDIT:
> New setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bit better than the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems stable for now, going to do an overnight session of IntelBurnTest


Do you really need that much voltage on the CPU? Mine is around 4.2Ghz with that voltage.

Have you tried OC'ing your CPU-NB separately from the rest of your system. You should be able to get to at least 3Ghz on that CPU.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> MiiX, you could try pushing the NB to 2800+ (1.25v~1.3v range).


Will try it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Do you really need that much voltage on the CPU? Mine is around 4.2Ghz with that voltage.
> 
> Have you tried OC'ing your CPU-NB separately from the rest of your system. You should be able to get to at least 3Ghz on that CPU.


I did use 1.465 at 4GHz before, but this board drops the voltage a lot on heavy loads.

Will try a separate clock later.


----------



## By-Tor

Re-Ran using v1.99

1600mhz Crucial Batistix Tactical LP

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/51Balistix_zps3bf65e4b.jpg.html

1600mhz Sammy's

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/51sammy17213_zpscd498d4a.jpg.html


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Will try it
> I did use 1.465 at 4GHz before, but this board drops the voltage a lot on heavy loads.
> 
> Will try a separate clock later.


So, I re-ran after a new try of overclocking;


As you may see, I lowered the voltage on the CPU from 1.475 to 1.450v, now it downclocks, not enough voltage or something else? Can also add that I hear alot of what I think is coil-whine when its on full load, and when it downclocks again, it dissapears. Never heard coil-whine from anything else before, except sometimes when I move my mouse around










EDIT: But my CPU downclocking can just be a case of "To powerhungry" since my motherboard is really 95W, but the CPU is 130W :>
Does not downclock while using Prime95 or BF3, seems like IntelBurnTest is really burning


----------



## Woomack

older result but I thought I will add it ...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> 
> 
> older result but I thought I will add it ...


Good one!
Getting up into my territory!


----------



## Woomack

There won't be updates from my side as I sold AMD rig some time ago








I have somewhere one more result at higher clocked memory but more relaxed timings so overall bandwidth is slightly lower.


----------



## M3TAl

Think there is two typos in the chart. Schmuckley and KyadCK's scores are in-between 11 and 12 GB/s scores but both their scores are in the 10's. Either their scores are placed too high in the chart or they should be 11's.

Currently working on the CPU-NB OC on this 8350. Will have something to submit eventually.


----------



## M3TAl

Here's what I got so far. Maxxmem (or maybe it's all memory test benches?) is really wonky when the system is "almost stable". Got all kind of crazy results like 15.5 GB/s and a few 12 GB/s+ but they weren't legit. Upped vcore and cpu-nb one notch and the results are back to being repeatable for the most part.

This is only with 2x4GB of Mushkin, the Crucial is sitting in the cabinet right now. Need to switch them out, miss the LED's on the Crucial







.

It's stable enough to play ~ 2 hours of BF4 Beta, not a fan of running stress tests for hours on end







.


----------



## Noviets

How comes the Write latency seems to be much lower than it should be?
I'm using 4x4GB Gskill RipjawZ's 2133-9-11-10-28.

Seems I get worse memory speeds and latency than you guys, with a higher memory and NB clock. Something doesn't seem right..


----------



## thfallen




----------



## M3TAl

Does that say 5.7 GHz?


----------



## thfallen

yes


----------



## M3TAl

Holy mother!


----------



## Kryton

Not bad but I've already topped that speed - Twice.

C'mon dude, push it!


----------



## thfallen

i think my old one was better.


----------



## Kryton

I'll get around to trying it again before long to see if I can top my previous best.


----------



## thfallen

that should be fun to see.


----------



## ksmb

2x4gb skills. 1600Mhz (blue version----this are are a beast)....9 9 9 24 (xmp.1). 4670k @4,4ghz



ps----why does not maxxmem show me my ram timing, etc ???? (the benchmark works fine, but i cant "see" my ram spec


----------



## BWG

This thread is for AMD Chips.


----------



## Disturbed117

Guess i need to check and see when this was updated last.


----------



## BWG

1969









Reminds me why I said no to making you a channel operator.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me why I said no to making you a channel operator.


----------



## M3TAl

Thought I might start messing with maxxmem again since this might be getting updates... Having weird problem with maxxmem though. Not sure why.

Latency stuck on 150ms and everything comes up blank. All I did was open it once and ran it, everything displayed properly. Closed it, raised OC+voltage a little, and opened maxxmem again. Now it's all messed up.

Edit: seems it doesn't have anything to do with changing OC's. The program seems to load properly the first time it's opened. Close it and re-open and it stops loading properly.


----------



## MadGoat

my 24/7 clock right now...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Guess i need to check and see when this was updated last.


I think this was the last update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1460_20#post_19826294

So I'm currently running a single stick of low profile Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB 1.35V and I can get it to 2133 9-9-9-24-33-1T stable, but for some reason my CPU-NB is struggling or is degrading. I was able to get to 3220Mhz but it required 1.4V, while my previous tests got me to 3400Mhz at that same voltage. I still have the samsung and Team Xtreme LV RAM, I'll see if putting either of those in solves the problem. If not well I guess I have to look for another cheap 1090T. I doubt I'll get as lucky as before, I won the CPU + motherboard for $80 on ebay.


----------



## felix

You're also running the memory @ 1066 9-9-9-24-1T, maybe that is too much for your chip or if you're at other bus value you're stressing it in a different way...

There was also a rumor in XS that 3-digit chips (( e.g. week code 1135MPM not 1135MPMW) we're more vulnerable to IMC voltages.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just tried with my samsung ram which is what I originally used to get my base OC's. Same issue. It's weird though, I do not get a blue screen or any errors in prime, my system just locks up. From what I read that is a temperature problem, but the the highest temps I've seen were 45C.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Just tried with my samsung ram which is what I originally used to get my base OC's. Same issue. It's weird though, I do not get a blue screen or any errors in prime, my system just locks up. From what I read that is a temperature problem, but the the highest temps I've seen were 45C.


sounds like a lack of vcore to me...

try stepping it up a notch


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Just tried with my samsung ram which is what I originally used to get my base OC's. Same issue. It's weird though, I do not get a blue screen or any errors in prime, my system just locks up. From what I read that is a temperature problem, but the the highest temps I've seen were 45C.


Your current tests that fail have the same reference with the ones that were stable ? Same ambient temp, cpu clock, cpu voltage, ram size, timings, voltage cpu-nb freq & voltage ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think this was the last update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/1460_20#post_19826294
> 
> So I'm currently running a single stick of low profile Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB 1.35V and I can get it to 2133 9-9-9-24-33-1T stable, but for some reason my CPU-NB is struggling or is degrading. I was able to get to 3220Mhz but it required 1.4V, while my previous tests got me to 3400Mhz at that same voltage. I still have the samsung and Team Xtreme LV RAM, I'll see if putting either of those in solves the problem. If not well I guess I have to look for another cheap 1090T. I doubt I'll get as lucky as before, I won the CPU + motherboard for $80 on ebay.


I assume those sticks are Micron D9PFJ like my ballistix? If so then that's pretty good timings for 2133. Mine crap out around 2050 Mhz 1.65V somewhere around there with 9-9-9-27 1T.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Your current tests that fail have the same reference with the ones that were stable ? Same ambient temp, cpu clock, cpu voltage, ram size, timings, voltage cpu-nb freq & voltage ?


within ~5F difference. I keep it about 60F in my room in the winter and 80F in the summer. I've used my previous settings multiple times in the summer and haven't had a problem till now. I'll try reseating the CPU because I was bored one day and OC'd an Athlon II 240e. I'm thinking the phenom may not of been seated right when I reinstalled it.

I did notice my northbride is about 50C, with no airflow to it. I have a heatsink + fan that will fit on it so I'll install that when I reseat the CPU.

I can run benchmarks all day long and have it not freeze, I just can't stress test it for more then 5 minutes...


----------



## M3TAl

Hope you're not basing that NB temp off the board sensors (TMPIN0,1,2). No matter what even Gigabyte will tell you there is no sensor for the NB or VRM/Mosfets on UD3 unless you have Rev. 4.0, this has mosfet sensor.

I've tested this so many times it's not funny. My NB is even watercooled now. TMPIN1 and TMPIN2 are I don't know what. All I can say is they're directly related to CPU Core temp and not the NB. I've seen them both say temps a little under ambient too which is impossible.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

TMPIN1 is CPU, it's closest to the CPU core temps in HWMonitor, and rises at the same rate. TMPIN2 is MOSFET's or a sensor close to them. TMPIN0 appears to be NB since it starts out low and slowly goes up to 50C and stays there. I will know for sure soon.


----------



## BWG

I'm on my phone, so I'm not writing a book.










It's the socket temp sensor. The best thing to do is lock you're chip so you can see the core temps. Put the CPU under load. Measure the gap between your socket temp and core temps. The socket sensor is usually 5-10C higher than the core temp.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I can confirm that TMPIN0 is the northbridge, however 1 and 2 are CPU socket related. Blowing a fan on the mosfet heatsink does not affect these temps.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> TMPIN1 is CPU, it's closest to the CPU core temps in HWMonitor, and rises at the same rate. TMPIN2 is MOSFET's or a sensor close to them. TMPIN0 appears to be NB since it starts out low and slowly goes up to 50C and stays there. I will know for sure soon.


I'm telling you I've look so much into these sensors. TMPIN0 is ambient board sensor, basically case temp.

TMPIN1,2 are not related to NB or mosfet at all. I've had a 955, 8320, and 8350 on UD3. I've tried thermal paste on mosfets, fujipoly extreme thermal pad, screws instead of plastic pushpins. No change on TMPIN1,2 what so ever....

My NB and mosfet are now watercooled. No change in TMPIN1,2. They're tied directly to CPU core temp. Only thing that lowered them drastically was water cooling the CPU because the core temp dropped drastically.

Now you may be thinking but mosfet, NB, and CPU are watercooled how do you know mosfet and NB blocks had no affect on TMPIN1,2? It was a CPU & GPU only loop for about 2-3 weeks. After that NB and mosfet blocks were added.


----------



## Roninnn

Hello everyone,

I registered solely to ask you guys why do I get so bad results with so good timings for the frequency ? I've seen other people with similar systems(same CPU and Windows) get much better results with memory @1600 CL9. Is it just luck of the draw or is it the type of IC that matters? I thought these values were the only objective way to compare memory performance. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## felix

Is your phenom @ stock clocks ? That is maybe one reason, the other is your stock cpu-nb clocks.

You're timings are good for 1600, if you play with cpu clocking you will gain some bandwidth fpor sure.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Increase your CPU-NB.


----------



## M3TAl

On a side note I figured out why maxxmem has problems reading CPU and memory info when opening it for a second time.

When maxxmem is launched a cpuz process is also launched. When closing maxxmem the cpuz process keeps running. If you close the cpuz process in task manager then maxxmem will read CPU and memory properly again.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> On a side note I figured out why maxxmem has problems reading CPU and memory info when opening it for a second time.
> 
> When maxxmem is launched a cpuz process is also launched. When closing maxxmem the cpuz process keeps running. If you close the cpuz process in task manager then maxxmem will read CPU and memory properly again.


that is great info! I've always wondered that myself! Thanks for sharing!









+rep


----------



## hagtek

I ditched my FX-6300 - GA990FXA-UD3 combo because I wasn't quite happy with it.

I put together an Intel build with an E3 1230 v3 - H87 m/b etc....

I recently picked up an FX-8320 @ Micro Center for $99, I couldn't pass it up at that price. I also picked up a heavily discounted ASRock 900FX Killer.

So I've set it up and started doing some O/Cs etc. I've managed to achieve 4.6GHz @ 1.265 with a +.125 offset.

Anyway, I'm puzzled by this:



Compared to my Intel build it doesn't look good.

I'm running Mushkin Stealth 1600 MHz overclocked to 1866 @ 1.5 with the timings shown.

I see others in this thread getting better numbers, so I have to ask what am I doing wrong?

Why the big discrepancy between the Intel and AMD, is this an apples and oranges comparison between the two?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I don't think maxxmem utilizes dual channel on AMD. Normally maxxmem gives about half the score on amd as on intel. If you use other benchmarks the memory score is much closer.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I don't think maxxmem utilizes dual channel on AMD. Normally maxxmem gives about half the score on amd as on intel. If you use other benchmarks the memory score is much closer.


true dat...

My MaxxMEM:


My AIDA:


Double (close to at least) the MaxMEM scores and look how close they would be to the AIDA scores...

Which makes me curious... what if one were to run dual channel Ganged mode vs unganged... if that would have an effect on MaxMEM for AMD. ...


----------



## M3TAl

My Sandra memory score is 20-21 GB/s while maxxmem usually around 11.5 GB/s. Death to maxxmem! We need a new thread with something like Sandra. Aida would work too but it costs money to complete all the tests.


----------



## hagtek

Thank you gentlemen, that explains a lot.

I found this while digging through results on google. It cleared a few things up, maybe someone else will get something out of it. Hopefully it's not already linked in this thread already.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx


----------



## Chopper1591

I just started fiddling with my ram settings.

What do you guys think of these results?



I am willing to decide which ram speed to run best.
The rig will be used for gaming mainly.

What should give me the best performance?
Higher memory frequency or higher cpu frequency?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I just started fiddling with my ram settings.
> 
> What do you guys think of these results?
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to decide which ram speed to run best.
> The rig will be used for gaming mainly.
> 
> What should give me the best performance?
> Higher memory frequency or higher cpu frequency?


Technically both. You shouldn't need to choose from either or. But cup > ram till you get ram bottle neck. Your chip your ram is fast enough.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Technically both. You shouldn't need to choose from either or. But cup > ram till you get ram bottle neck. Your chip your ram is fast enough.


Both would be ideal indeed.

But like when I want to go higher on the cpu core, lowering the ram frequency would let me use less voltage on the cpu.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Both would be ideal indeed.
> 
> But like when I want to go higher on the cpu core, lowering the ram frequency would let me use less voltage on the cpu.


I say better with a slightly better clock than ram.. 2133-2300 is a good frequency.. the key is if you can drop the timings down.. For example my ram I can do cas 8 8 8 24 at 2133 which is actually faster than cas 9 - 10 -9 2400


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say better with a slightly better clock than ram.. 2133-2300 is a good frequency.. the key is if you can drop the timings down.. For example my ram I can do cas 8 8 8 24 at 2133 which is actually faster than cas 9 - 10 -9 2400


I will try that.

My G.Skill TridentX kit is rated @ 2400 9-11-11-31 2T.
Running it @ 2133 9-11-11-31 will put the command rate at 1T if on AUTO.

What do you advice on using to test for ram stability?
Just prime blend with 80-90% ram usage? Or should I use IBT avx on maximum?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will try that.
> 
> My G.Skill TridentX kit is rated @ 2400 9-11-11-31 2T.
> Running it @ 2133 9-11-11-31 will put the command rate at 1T if on AUTO.
> 
> What do you advice on using to test for ram stability?
> Just prime blend with 80-90% ram usage? Or should I use IBT avx on maximum?


Then I would boost the ram clock up. to at least 2250 - 2300 unless you can drop your timings. The main thing that you will be looking at is to see if you can drop the CPU/NB volts.. It it is already stable at 1.2 then you are good.. but in most cases it most likely will need to be around 1.3v

As for the testing ram Both would work.. There is also memtest that you would have to run multiple iterations with.

Although if your ram is rated for 2400 then I am pretty sure you will be able to do 1 of 2 things
1) keep a steady temp at the rated speed
2) drop frequency and lower the timings.

For the most part what you are referring to as temps is the temp of the chip. The CPU/NB will still have to work a bit and may still require more volts to keep it. The only thing that may help lowering your temps in regards to RAM the stress on the IMC for the chip nothing else matters as much.. TBH I adjusted my ram as one of the last things just because it just adds to the fine tuning to getting a fast and smooth response. oooo


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Then I would boost the ram clock up. to at least 2250 - 2300 unless you can drop your timings. The main thing that you will be looking at is to see if you can drop the CPU/NB volts.. It it is already stable at 1.2 then you are good.. but in most cases it most likely will need to be around 1.3v
> 
> As for the testing ram Both would work.. There is also memtest that you would have to run multiple iterations with.
> 
> Although if your ram is rated for 2400 then I am pretty sure you will be able to do 1 of 2 things
> 1) keep a steady temp at the rated speed
> 2) drop frequency and lower the timings.
> 
> For the most part what you are referring to as temps is the temp of the chip. The CPU/NB will still have to work a bit and may still require more volts to keep it. The only thing that may help lowering your temps in regards to RAM the stress on the IMC for the chip nothing else matters as much.. TBH I adjusted my ram as one of the last things just because it just adds to the fine tuning to getting a fast and smooth response. oooo


Temp wise I am OK.
Should be weird if I weren't right? Cooling the cpu only with my water loop.









I see you are also using a Raystorm cpu block...
Can you give me some info on how you mounted it? Did you only screw it down using the screws or did you also use the optional extra tightening thing.
I don't know how to call it....


I have a hard time getting even pressure on all 4 screws so I didn't tighten them down more then the main screw only.

I have only mounted the block once but I am thinking of doing a fresh mount to see if there is a difference in temps.

Here's a shot I made this week.
4.7ghz with 1.44 volts set in the bios.


4.9ghz did give an error in IBT up to 1.50v

I will mess around a bit with the cpu-nb voltage tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Temp wise I am OK.
> Should be weird if I weren't right? Cooling the cpu only with my water loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are also using a Raystorm cpu block...
> Can you give me some info on how you mounted it? Did you only screw it down using the screws or did you also use the optional extra tightening thing.
> I don't know how to call it....
> 
> 
> I have a hard time getting even pressure on all 4 screws so I didn't tighten them down more then the main screw only.
> 
> I have only mounted the block once but I am thinking of doing a fresh mount to see if there is a difference in temps.
> 
> Here's a shot I made this week.
> 4.7ghz with 1.44 volts set in the bios.
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz did give an error in IBT up to 1.50v
> 
> I will mess around a bit with the cpu-nb voltage tomorrow when I have time.


This isn't the thread to ask this in but before it gets moved I'll give an answer

I use the spring and extra tightener.

I loosed the tightener till it touches the head of the screw, Then install the screw and screw it in tight. after that I twist the tightener down so that the spring keeps the tension. the plastic will bend on the block a bit but as long as you have even pressure all the way around then you are good,

As fars your temps they look good.. So you should be able to run your ram at 2400 just fine, I would suggest it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This isn't the thread to ask this in but before it gets moved I'll give an answer
> 
> I use the spring and extra tightener.
> 
> I loosed the tightener till it touches the head of the screw, Then install the screw and screw it in tight. after that I twist the tightener down so that the spring keeps the tension. the plastic will bend on the block a bit but as long as you have even pressure all the way around then you are good,
> 
> As fars your temps they look good.. So you should be able to run your ram at 2400 just fine, I would suggest it.


Yeah I know I shouldn't ask it here.
But as you are active here now and you have the same block i thought: why not.









I tried tightening them down further. Decided to turn them back because I found a thread somewhere that showed the bend plastic.... It stayed bend after it was taken out of the case.

One last thing. How far did you tighten them down extra? All the way?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I know I shouldn't ask it here.
> But as you are active here now and you have the same block i thought: why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried tightening them down further. Decided to turn them back because I found a thread somewhere that showed the bend plastic.... It stayed bend after it was taken out of the case.
> 
> One last thing. How far did you tighten them down extra? All the way?


Just enough until they where snug, with a little bend in the plastic, too much will cause that plastic over time to warp


----------



## M3TAl

Must be some golden Ballistix tactical Tracers to get 8-8-8 2133. Mine can only do 2133 with 9-9-9. At 8-8-8 they start crapping out around 1940-1950 MHz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Must be some golden Ballistix tactical Tracers to get 8-8-8 2133. Mine can only do 2133 with 9-9-9. At 8-8-8 they start crapping out around 1940-1950 MHz.


Maybe, but I do know that I love them.

I have my FSB down a bit as I was playing with a few things but you get the point



EDIT:

Here is my 2133


----------



## thatsme1988

I've recently upgraded my RAM from Adata 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 to AMD 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-27, I'm running an overclocked system with a frequency of 240 Mhz leaving me with a RAM speed of 1920 Mhz. I've run a MaxxMEM to see my scores and the Memory-Write seems low at 5000-6000 Mbs. Is this normal?

I have tried various settings, reverting the system back to stock, playing with the CPU-NB and HT, various RAM speeds, etc, only to find that this appears to be the best score I can achieve. I've looked around and have found a couple of other topics on the net with the exact same issue on 1866 Mhz RAM averaging a Memory-Write between 5000-6000.

My specs are in my sig. CPU is 4.3 Ghz, CPU-NB is 2160 Mhz, HT Link is 2640 Mhz.


----------



## Kryton

I'll have to revisit this eventually and will do so when I can.
I believe I can top what I've done so far and will give it a shot before too long.


----------



## M3TAl

Maxxmem is so meh and results are inconsistent/all over the place in my experience. Someone should make a new thread with a different program.

Maybe Sandra Memory benches, Aida64 (though full test isn't free), or heck we could even make Ramdisks and test them with say Crystal Disk Mark?

Edit: Oh and if we need a simple aggregate memory score like MaxxMem then we can just do the simple math ourselves. Maxxmem's memory score is just the average of Read and Write, Copy doesn't seem to be a part of the memory score at all.


----------



## Truedeal

Posting later.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I thought you'd all enjoy this.




Team Vulcan 2133mhz XMP @ 11-13-13-32 1T @ 1.65v @ 2400mhz


----------



## traceElement

Corsair Dominator Platinum [email protected] 10-11-10-30-40-1T on an ASRock 990FX Extreme4


----------



## BWG

Why are the memory write speeds so low on FX chips in this test? Does anyone know?

This is a mix of 4 sticks, 2x4 and 2x2 running at 1600 CAS 11 LOL.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

MaxxMEM only shows single channel performance on AMD for some reason. Also, you may want to rerun the test. I doubt your latency is 1/3 lower than the average on here.


----------



## mirzet1976

here my run


----------



## Petrol

Glad to see this thread bumped, I'm dialing in my build computer so need good stability, just focusing on NB OC/OVing with CPU and RAM close to defaults.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Why are the memory write speeds so low on FX chips in this test? Does anyone know?


This might be because your NB freq is too low, IME raising NB does more for RAM throughput than messing with CPU and RAM clocks to a certain point. Really all I've done to my system above is change RAM from 2T to 1T and fiddle with NB and it added ~3GB/s throughput which is far more than I get fiddling with CPU or RAM clocks, which also have a bad margin for error in terms of stability. I think I still have headroom left with the NB so might be able to hit 10GB/s just tweaking that.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

CPU-NB does help quite a lot, but maxxmem will still show much lower bandwidth than other memory benchmark software.

Does the OP still make updates? I uploaded this a while back but it's still not on the list:


----------



## Petrol

Nice! I'm not familiar with that RAM, what motherboard was used?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3. That OC was stable per say, but the uncore put out too much heat too keep it cool under heavier load. I had to disable 2 cores to keep the heat down.


----------



## 1216




----------



## BWG

@Disturbed if you don't have time to update the op I can if you give it back to me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> @Disturbed if you don't have time to update the op I can if you give it back to me.


That might be a good thing, I think it might get quite interesting in this thread here in about 4 months or so


----------



## MCCSolutions




----------



## MCCSolutions

New record:


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is my run


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> New record:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here is my run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not trying to rain on anyone's party but my old Thuban takes both of you with your current settings








Just teasing you both sorry.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not trying to rain on anyone's party but my old Thuban takes both of you with your current settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing you both sorry.


NICE!









I loved that chip, many people never switched lol. Im hoping the new AMD lineup will be as fluid as things were back then.


----------



## felix

I bet the 2 of the 3 CPU-Z would originally show ram and motherboard ? Really nice numbers, i somehow haven't run above 4.0 this benchmark....i will come back shortly...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> I bet the 2 of the 3 CPU-Z would originally show ram and motherboard ? Really nice numbers, i somehow haven't run above 4.0 this benchmark....i will come back shortly...


I can laugh now, about the fact of being "so excited" (doesn't happen very often) that I forgot to change the other two headers over to show mobo and ram in that snip. Don't it figure? A personal best and I have to screw it up like this lol.
CHIV-F and these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435

MCC, I have to agree 100%. I still run my Thuban right here beside me in the now guest rig
It still gets a good tweakin about once a month or so. I might be able to let it go someday


----------



## cssorkinman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



current daily


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not trying to rain on anyone's party but my old Thuban takes both of you with your current settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing you both sorry.


Little update











edit for better score


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not trying to rain on anyone's party but my old Thuban takes both of you with your current settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing you both sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit for better score
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Here's mine (different username on HWbot than ocn)

http://hwbot.org/submission/3384488_truefakts_maxxmem_read_bandwidth_ddr2_sdram_10737_mbytesec.

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 5400+ (Brisbane)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0
RAM: G.Skill TridentX DDR2 4-5-4-15 @ 510MHz (1020MHz)

10737MB/s Read
10827MB/s Copy
10097MB/s Write
42.1ns Latency
Maxxmem score of 752.0

Pretty proud of that, puts me at 18th in the world for DDR2 (Intel and AMD), this was on an air cooled $3 Amazon CPU in my garage. I've since put it underwater (see sig rig) but I'm limited by the board to an FSB of 255. So I've been able to put up some awesome scores for longer benchmarks due to being able to dissipate lots of heat at the moment, but my Maxxmem scores stay where they're at.


----------



## Redwoodz

New version out btw, with live ranking.
http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php
http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-3.php
http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-4.php


----------



## cssorkinman

Redwoodz said:


> New version out btw, with live ranking.
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-3.php
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-4.php


Very nice scores  

Does RTC work with gen 2 ryzen? I'd sure like to see what values it would report.


----------



## Redwoodz

cssorkinman said:


> Very nice scores
> 
> Does RTC work with gen 2 ryzen? I'd sure like to see what values it would report.



Ryzen Timing Checker from The Stilt? My 24/7 clocks in RTC

I can run 3566+ @ CL14 but it takes another .5v on the CPUv to be stable.


Best I've managed in Maxxmem3 is around 36.26GB score but too much for 24/7.


----------



## cssorkinman

Redwoodz said:


> Ryzen Timing Checker from The Stilt? My 24/7 clocks in RTC
> 
> I can run 3566+ @ CL14 but it takes another .5v on the CPUv to be stable.
> 
> 
> Best I've managed in Maxxmem3 is around 36.26GB score but too much for 24/7.


As always, very helpful - Thank you!


----------



## ThrashZone

Redwoodz said:


> New version out btw, with live ranking.
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-3.php
> http://maxxpi2.de/pages/results/top---rankings---ddr-4.php


Hi,
Used this on asos rog forum 
Malwarebytes says trogan included


----------



## Redwoodz

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Used this on asos rog forum
> Malwarebytes says trogan included


 Doesn't surprise me Malwarebytes flagged it. Previous release were too, never heard of any problems. Guy has been around for ages.


----------

